# Dr Martin Luther King saved this country



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2012)

I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.

In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.

As black Americans began to protest their treatment in their own country they were met with harsh resistance from both white militants and governments who swore to support inequal treatment. Blacks were denied the right to vote, to freely associate, rights to a fair trial. Those who resisted were met with terrorist attacks. Lynchings, bombings, arrest and assasination of their leaders.

Most of us faced with such horrific treatment in our own homeland would fight violence with violence. How would you react if someone spat on your child for trying to go to school?

 When the courts did not protect blacks, armed conflict would seem a reasonable response. Dr King knew violence would only result in more violence against you. He modeled the Civil Rights movement around Gandhis peaceful resistance theories. By using cameras to document the treatment of peaceful protestors he saved this country from an armed violent protest that would have destroyed this country.


America returned from WWII as an economic and military superpower. But a country that does not treat its citizens with respect is not a moral superpower. By changing the way we treat our citizens, Dr King, more importantly, saved our soul. By forcing us to look in a mirror and see who we really are, he enabled us to become a truly great country.

On this Martin Luther King day I hope everyone can reflect on what a great American he was and how much better off we all are


----------



## occupied (Jan 15, 2012)

Amen

Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.


----------



## imbalance (Jan 15, 2012)

Archetype Libertarian.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2012)

he saved my weekend too. 


*3 DAYS BITCHES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2012)

He saved this country??


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 15, 2012)

Zander said:


> He saved this country??


rightwinger was "outraged".


----------



## jillian (Jan 15, 2012)

its so funny watching this thread get trolled.

i think it's fair to say there was a lot of unrest.

but i guess people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 15, 2012)

Too bad it only took the U.S. government 100 years to respond.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 15, 2012)

King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...





> When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.





I think you're missing a paragraph underneath this lead off.....can you re-post?


----------



## Trajan (Jan 15, 2012)

jillian said:


> its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> 
> i think it's fair to say there was a lot of unrest.
> 
> but i guess people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.



whom/who is "our"


----------



## Oddball (Jan 15, 2012)

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> ...


The judicial oligarchs.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2012)

jillian said:


> its so funny watching this thread get trolled....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Xz27ALCc4]BTO - You Ain&#39;t Seen Nothing Yet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.



I often say that if you don't like socialists, you better get used to them.  As long as racial injustice and financial crimes go unpunished, those committing the injustices and crimes will be creating more socialists.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2012)

The 60's were a wild time. His assasination was just one of several.

Some insanity prevailed. But the bottom line was the government pushed at the people, but the people pushed back.

Strange times indeed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2012)

LBJ whacked King and Malcolm X too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



Your post will flush out the racists and the far right hoover reactionaries.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry bout that,



1. I think if MLK was still alive he would commit suicide, if he saw what direction the black community has taken.
2. Martin Luther King was the *GREATEST* American of the 20th Century, *PERIOD*.
3. But the culture of black folks has denigrated so very badly, stupid music, stupid cloths, pants sagging down, spandex, willing to stand out in the cold at shoe stores for days and nights for a pair of stupid shoes from a basketball player, Micheal Jordon, teenage pregnancies, multiple fathers to litters of children drawing welfare checks, pointless killings, prisons chucked full of the black men, many blacks falling for islam, his heart would break.
4. These truths are self evident, and the black race has not gone forward, but have gone backwards as a culture.
5. The black people of the 1960's were far more moral, respectable, and had much more going for them, don't shoot me I am only the messenger.
6. I loved Martin Luther King, and I grew up listening to him, I was ten years of age, there abouts, when he was struck down.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.
> ...



Dollars to donuts sweet pea your birth date is between 1985 1990. Keeeding.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2012)

Bread makes me poo.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 15, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You're way off.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He would seek to disband the NAACP for being against school choice and for standing with the Liberal UTF that has destroyed generations of young minds


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 15, 2012)

jillian said:


> ...people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.



Those are the people who want to drink from a drinking fountain that is completely negro-free.


----------



## Douger (Jan 15, 2012)

I think he would be absolutely horrified by seedless watermelon.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 15, 2012)

We're all socialists now...LOL or neanderthal a-holes. tyvm


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 15, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Quite a pile of stupid stereoypes from the brainwashed (Not racist) dittoheads...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 15, 2012)

xotoxi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ...people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.
> ...


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 15, 2012)

Douger said:


> I think he would be absolutely horrified by seedless watermelon.



Seedless watermelons is da BOMB!


----------



## Trajan (Jan 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



what pray tell is a "hoover reactionary?"


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Martin Luther King, Jr. Day!  (January 15, 1929 &#8211; April 4, 1968)


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jan 16, 2012)

One black man saved it (MLK)and another one is ruining it (OBAMA)


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 16, 2012)

As I think of the great legacy of Dr. King, I am also reminded of the impact the Tuskegee Airmen had on the civil rights movement:

George Lucas: Hollywood Didn't Want To Fund 'Red Tails' Because Of Its Black Cast (VIDEO)

Lucas salutes Tuskegee Airmen with 'Red Tails'

George Lucas talks about filmmaking

Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## editec (Jan 16, 2012)

MLK and I share the same BU _alma mater._

I won't go so far as to suggest that he "saved" this nation because such pronoucments are entirely speculative.

But his contributions to making the civil rights movement a political movement, rather than a revolutionary one, is quite obvious to those of us who lived through those turbulent times.


His contributions to the movement, and then his martyrdom for it, make this day of rememberance a good and right thing.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

They always murder our heros


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> 
> i think it's fair to say there was a lot of unrest.
> 
> but i guess people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.



Only the part that forces private companies not to discriminate. That's an infringement. My problem with that part of the CRA is that I would prefer companies be able to discriminate - because that way I'd know who they are... and I could discriminate against them. I despise racism as much as any liberal - in truth most conservatives despise it (despite what the left say). 

And... on topic.... MLK totally rocked! Did he 'save' the country? No. Did he change it for the better? Oh. Hell. YEA.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

its all a bunch of trash to avoid looking like the assholes they really are.


There is a reason black people dont vote republican


----------



## Full-Auto (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> its all a bunch of trash to avoid looking like the assholes they really are.
> 
> 
> There is a reason black people dont vote republican



Yes its freebees from democrats.


----------



## naturegirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh the irony............JFK voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1957.  The Democrat put Civil Rights at the bottom of his list, after he promised to help during his campaign.  


> Regardless of his promises, in 1961 Kennedy did nothing to help and push forward the civil rights issue. Why? International factors meant that the president could never focus attention on domestic issues in that year. He also knew that there was no great public support for such legislation. Opinion polls indicated that in 1960 and 1961, civil rights was at the bottom of the list when people were asked "what needs to be done in America to advance society ?" Kennedy was also concentrating his domestic attention on improving health care and helping the lowest wage earners. Civil rights issues would only cloud the issue and disrupt progress in these areas. Kennedy also argued that improving health care and wages for the poor would effectively be civil rights legislation as they would benefit the most from these two.



John Kennedy and Civil Rights


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> its all a bunch of trash to avoid looking like the assholes they really are.
> 
> 
> There is a reason black people dont vote republican



Fuck off, racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Zander said:


> He saved this country??



You would have to ask how the "second amendment remedies" crowd would have reacted if they were subjected to actual affronts on their freedom. They threaten to get their guns if they are forced to buy healthcare...how would they have responded if the people who firebombed their church killing little girls were not prosecuted?
How would they respond to people spitting on their children?
How would they respond to firehoses and attack dogs?

Dr King saved us by insisting on peaceful responses to horrific acts. Armed violence and retaliation would have only led to more severe reaction from the government and more severe laws against blacks that would have been justified as necessary to supress black violence


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.



They are always confusing Senior with Junior..


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Fascinating how everyone is so desperate to claim MLK for their own. I personally view him very much for what he really was.... a remarkable, brave, honorable... American.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LBJ whacked King and Malcolm X too.



Odd to hear you are on the same page as Oliver Stone.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> One black man saved it (MLK)and another one is ruining it (OBAMA)



King was as loathed back then by many conservatives as President Barack Obama is now. But you watch..he will be claimed at some future time for embracing conservative "values".


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2012)

Christmas Day


Martin Luther King Day..












should they be treated equally with the same respect?? please advise.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > One black man saved it (MLK)and another one is ruining it (OBAMA)
> ...



That was when Liberals were Liberals - and not progressives as they are now. Comparing those days to these is like comparing apples to oranges. Might both be 'fruit' but there is no rational comparison.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > LBJ whacked King and Malcolm X too.
> ...



Frank left out how LBJ whacked both Kennedys too


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



True.



He's gettin slow in his old age.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > One black man saved it (MLK)and another one is ruining it (OBAMA)
> ...



J Edgar Hoover was all over Dr King trying to dig up dirt. Conservatives of the day accused MLK of being a racist, a communist, anti-American. They protested the Nobel Peace Prize going to someone they claimed was provoking a race war. 

In looking at some of the posts on this thread...not much has changed


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



Liberalism, by it's very nature, is progressive. Conservatives are traditionalists..hence you see the "time slicing" of Liberal agenda and beliefs by conservatives. It's a rather opaque attempt to claim credit for things the philosophy never supported at the time.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



Now they just call them welfare queens and suggest they dont like working and would rather be on the dole and will only vote for the democrats because they want more dole.

Yeah you just cant compare the two.

not


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

The sainted Dr. King.  We have a holiday honoring an alcoholic whoremaster.  Somehow it seems fitting for today's people.  If King had not been assassinated, he would have spent the civil rights movement in prison for embezzling money from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary booze and whore parties.    Oh yes I remember the civil rights movement.  I especially remember how he ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's fire hoses because it looked good on camera.  Anything for the cause, right?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Do you honestly think that MLK would support today's 'Liberals' attitude towards minorities? Because if you do, you really don't understand what he stood for. He would never support the use of race as a weapon. He would not support the destruction of black communities for partisan politics. He just wouldn't... and that is what today's 'Liberals' to. They abuse minorities for political gain. They do not value minorities as people - minorities are just a 'voting block', a 'special interest' group to be pandered to when they need there votes. Do you think he would be proud of the disproportionate number of minorities on welfare? He wouldn't. And it is your party that has done that. He would be ashamed of today's Democrats.... and of today's Republicans... in my opinion.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.



You probably read very little.  Like most legends, what you read is mostly after the fact hype.  His most famous I have a dream speech was actually written by Clarence Jones, the biggest problem was in getting King sober enough to deliver it.   The legend of MLK is just that, legend, manufactured for the purpose.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> The only cartoon ever made that celebrates MLK Day
> 
> IT'S MLK DAY CHARLIE BRO (2003) - YouTube



You are so gonna burn for that one.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.
> ...



Gotta love it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The sainted Dr. King.  We have a holiday honoring an alcoholic whoremaster.  Somehow it seems fitting for today's people.  If King had not been assassinated, he would have spent the civil rights movement in prison for embezzling money from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary booze and whore parties.    Oh yes I remember the civil rights movement.  I especially remember how he ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's fire hoses because it looked good on camera.  Anything for the cause, right?



Thanks for contributing

I doubt if anyone could have done a better job in showing us what Dr King saved us from


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The sainted Dr. King.  We have a holiday honoring an alcoholic whoremaster.  Somehow it seems fitting for today's people.  If King had not been assassinated, he would have spent the civil rights movement in prison for embezzling money from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary booze and whore parties.    Oh yes I remember the civil rights movement.  I especially remember how he ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's fire hoses because it looked good on camera.  Anything for the cause, right?
> ...



The thing is..that all that "information" was gleaned by a man who in his spare time liked to dress in woman's underwear.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The sainted Dr. King.  We have a holiday honoring an alcoholic whoremaster.  Somehow it seems fitting for today's people.  If King had not been assassinated, he would have spent the civil rights movement in prison for embezzling money from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary booze and whore parties.    Oh yes I remember the civil rights movement.  I especially remember how he ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's fire hoses because it looked good on camera.  Anything for the cause, right?
> ...



Ive tried not to comment.

But saving us is a stretch.  

I am not black. He means nothing to me. However I was victim to the violence his assassination brought about. 

What he brought to us is fixing racial discrimination with racial discrimination.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



MLK was a staunch, dyed in the wool, republican.  He was fighting the democrats who were then controlled by the KKK.  Back when there was a KKK powerful enough to put George Wallace in office as governor and  send Robert Byrd to Washington.   The blacks of the time were all republicans.  IF MLK woud have opposed what the democrats have done since the civil rights movement of the day, that belief is NOT reflected in any of his fellow activists.  That philosophy died along with King or become corrupted.  Would King have followed his fellow civil rights activists?  That's the question.   Sure.  He would not have stood alone.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



George Washington could not tell a lie and chopped down a cherry tree.

The legend of MLK is just as truthful.   Do a little historical research you just might find out who you really do support.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well no he wasn't. That was his father. He voted for Kennedy.



> Public stance on political parties
> 
> As the leader of the SCLC, King maintained a policy of not publicly endorsing a U.S. political party or candidate: "I feel someone must remain in the position of non-alignment, so that he can look objectively at both parties and be the conscience of bothnot the servant or master of either."[29]
> 
> ...


----------



## Full-Auto (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The point would be?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



He liked his booze and was a womanizer. Just like Washington!


----------



## Rocko (Jan 16, 2012)

All the BS we have to hear on MLK day is nauseating.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.
> ...



Anyone who starts a post with 'probably' and makes an idiotic claims about what someone else has read is not smart enough for me to concern myself with. 

Twit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Well, if you are going to have a liberal manufactured legend of King, you could certainly have manufactured dirt on Hoover too.

Martin Luther King ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's firehoses because it made spectacular film for the nightly news.   Are you okay with that?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

see the right still hates  MLK


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I said probably because I don't know where you get your information from.  I can't say definitively what you have read to form the opinions that you have.  I can say that what you have read promotes the legend and not the truth of what King really was.   Look it up.  Stop accepting the pablum cooked up to make a legend.   Look it up for yourself.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> see the right still hates  MLK



Liar.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I've read extensively about King, and - despite your claims - not all from the positive point of view. That is called research. Intelligent research on an individual requires one read both the positive and the negative. From that, one forms one's own opinion. I hope that helps you understand how intelligent people develop their opinions. Perhaps you might be encouraged to try it for yourself.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> see the right still hates  MLK



Depends on which "right" you are talking about. People like Barry Goldwater and Bob Dole were pretty much in line with civil rights.

Ronald Reagan was the one who signed into law Martin Luther King day.

Making sweeping generalizations is absurd.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.



He would cheer the people who LOVE what he did for America.


I am one of those.

You dont get to claim him as yours while fighting against what he stood for.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > see the right still hates  MLK
> ...



Damnit I had to posrep you for that....don't make it a habit ok?


----------



## Rocko (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.
> ...



if your for affirmative action aren't you fighting against what he stood for?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

The United States came back from WWII as the most powerful nation on earth. We pounded our chests with pride that we had shown the world what liberty and freedom was all about. 

But we were not a great nation. We were a morally weak nation that looked the other way and accepted injustice directed at some of our citizens 

If you were a Negro at that time you were officially labeled as filthy and not worthy of mingling with proper white people. If a Negro swam in a public pool, that pool would be drained and cleaned before they would let white people swim in it. We spent tax dollars to build two sets of restrooms so that white people would not be subjected to colored filth

Even if you go into the Pentagon today you will see two sets of restrooms right next to each other. That was 1940s Virginia and we used precious tax dollars to protect the bigotry of whites

America was not a great country morally. We had a huge stain on our soul and were perfectly fine with it. 

That is what Dr King saved us from


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



And you are insane and full of propaganda.

You dont get to claim him while you fight against what he stood for.

There is a reason black people dont vote republican.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

GOP Memo Admits Plan Could 'Keep Black Vote Down' - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

Your obvious lies about what Happened at ACORN is another.

The whole Floridas central file thing is yet another reason blacks dont vote republican.

Quit trying to keep black people FROM voting would be a good start.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't hate King.  I certainly can't hate him for the legend created after his death to make him a martyr for the cause.

For years, Coretta King did not believe that James Earl Ray was acting alone.  She believed that he acted on behalf of black leadership who saw him spiraling out of control.  As the face of the civil rights movement, if he fell, the entire movement would collapse.   She believed that for many years.  Of course she made a bundle off his death and elevation to near sainthood too.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 16, 2012)

What exactly is it I'm I fighting, that he stood for.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

GOP Memo Admits Plan Could 'Keep Black Vote Down' - Los Angeles Times



quit trying to keep black people from voting


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Oh the irony............JFK voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1957.  The Democrat put Civil Rights at the bottom of his list, after he promised to help during his campaign.
> 
> 
> > Regardless of his promises, in 1961 Kennedy did nothing to help and push forward the civil rights issue. Why? International factors meant that the president could never focus attention on domestic issues in that year. He also knew that there was no great public support for such legislation. Opinion polls indicated that in 1960 and 1961, civil rights was at the bottom of the list when people were asked "what needs to be done in America to advance society ?" Kennedy was also concentrating his domestic attention on improving health care and helping the lowest wage earners. Civil rights issues would only cloud the issue and disrupt progress in these areas. Kennedy also argued that improving health care and wages for the poor would effectively be civil rights legislation as they would benefit the most from these two.
> ...



And the great majority of the party (including JFK and LBJ) changed for the good, many of its bad guys went into the GOP, the two parties worked well on the issues in 1964 and 1965, and the GOP has not done well since.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 16, 2012)

Isn't it odd that nobody talks about the white woman he had went to that hotel to meet?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man... I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all. But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap.
> ...



I'm not 'claiming' him. I respect him far too much to do so. It is a pity that you respect him so little that you claim him as 'yours'. He is not yours. He - his legacy - belongs to America. All of it. 

And, again, if you knew anything about him .... you would know that he would be horrified by the way you people (partisan left wing morons) lie about him for your political point scoring. He would be horrified by the damage people like you have done to minorities.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



It is OBVIOUS I have formed my own opinion, which is different from yours!  Please don't say that unless I agree with you I don't think for myself.  That's appropriate for democrats and Ron Paulites, I have more respect for you than that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Imagine going into a restaurant and being told you could not sit inside on the tables off of real plates but that you could go around the back and get food in a sack...but still pay the same price for the indignity. 
Imagine driving with your kids and being told at a gas station that your kids could not use the restroom
Imagine getting on a bus in the front, paying the driver and having to get off the bus and reenter through the back door so you would not have to walk through the white people

Now, imagine it is 2012 and we have a leading presidential candidate who supports that


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Imagine going into a restaurant and being told you could not sit inside on the tables off of real plates but that you could go around the back and get food in a sack...but still pay the same price for the indignity.
> Imagine driving with your kids and being told at a gas station that your kids could not use the restroom
> Imagine getting on a bus in the front, paying the driver and having to get off the bus and reenter through the back door so you would not have to walk through the white people
> 
> Now, imagine it is 2012 and we have a leading presidential candidate who supports that



Imagine if you stopped lying for political point scoring? Hard, isn't it?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So, let me get this right. It is perfectly fine for you to claim I haven't formed my own opinion. Yet it is not fine for me to make that claim about you.

Yea. OK. You are dismissed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> he saved my weekend too.
> 
> 
> *3 DAYS BITCHES!!!!!!!!*



No, he really didn't.  We used to get both Washington's birthday and Lincoln's birthday. which were very close together.  But they combined those days, called it 'Presidents Day' and set up a day in January to be MLK day.  He did not add to our number of holidays.  



> Many states that had formerly observed Lincoln's birthday have created a joint holiday to honor both Lincoln and George Washington, sometimes calling it "Presidents Day". It coincides with the Federal holiday officially designated "Washington's Birthday", observed on the third Monday of February. There has never been an annual Federal holiday honoring Lincoln.



Lincoln's Birthday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LBJ whacked King and Malcolm X too.



It has also been postulated that he whacked Kennedy as well.  Brought him to Dallas.   Had him killed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

*Dr Martin Luther King saved this country*
And then the likes of Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton and barack obama fucked it up again.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The problem with Wikipedia is that anyone can come up with anything and put it in there or change it once it is part of Wikipedia.

Robert Kennedy as attorney general was dedicated to destroying King.  J. Edgar Hoover was directed by Kennedy to do everything he could, conduct any kind of surveillance to get evidence against King.  The democrats were convinced that King was a communist plant.   The wiretaps the FBI put on King's phone was at the specific direction of JFK!   Jackie Kennedy despised King.  She said he was a phony, not to be trusted, tricky.

Now the Kennedy's have been reformulated as supporting King.  Revisionist history at its finest.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > LBJ whacked King and Malcolm X too.
> ...



Did Robert Kennedy use knowledge of  mafia dons to make a deal with Frank Liberto to hire Lloyd Jowers to assassinate King?   Jowers never got the chance but a Memphis jury in 1999 found him guilty of conspiracy.  

There were an awful lot of people who wanted King taken out.  At one time, Malcolm X was suspected of his own plot.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what MLK said:



> I don't think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses ... And I'm not inextricably bound to either party."



Just so we are clear on this. He was not a fucking Republican. Nor was he a fucking Democrat. He was tied to neither party.... just like me. So, if anyone can claim the affiliation of MLK it is 'Independents'.... like me. 

Sucks to be hacks, huh? 

LMAO.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine going into a restaurant and being told you could not sit inside on the tables off of real plates but that you could go around the back and get food in a sack...but still pay the same price for the indignity.
> ...



It is what you woule have if businesses were allowed to decide for themselves who they treated how.


It is reality that Paul wants to repeal amendments


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> This is what MLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really isn't much proof, other than he saw teh weaknesses in both parties.  He was a Republican because the white establishment around him was Democratic.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

Is Ron Paul Confused on the 14th Amendment? | Ron Paul 2012 | Peace . Gold . Liberty


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > This is what MLK said:
> ...



It's his own words. And I tend to go by the words, and the actions of the individual concerned. I do not claim all Democrats are xxxx nor do I claim all Republicans are xxx. I treat people as individuals. 

Seems to me, going by King's own words, (and by what I have read about the man), he had little time for either party. 

The evidence suggests that King thought independently of 'party'. Much like me.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



That isn't evidence that he did not belong to the GOP. If you have evidence of the fact, post it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

It would have changed if he had been allowed to live.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> GOP Memo Admits Plan Could 'Keep Black Vote Down' - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> quit trying to keep black people from voting



Mr King would have been pretty pissed at this one.

All AMERICANS should be.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine going into a restaurant and being told you could not sit inside on the tables off of real plates but that you could go around the back and get food in a sack...but still pay the same price for the indignity.
> ...



Ron Paul has stated that he opposes forcing businesses to serve blacks if they don't want to. He is perfectly fine with that gas station telling a black child that she can't use the restroom

2012 Libertarian America


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

there are good reasons black people rarely vote republican


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As much as I think Paul is a crank that is a distortion of his views.  I would clarify but you are eitehr too stupid or too partisan to process new information.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He supports the concept of 'freedom'. The hard part of supporting the concept of freedom is that it means we have to support it for everyone - not just those we agree with. 

Am I ok with anyone telling  a black child (or any black person) that they cannot use their facilities because they are black? Absolutely not. But I can understand what Ron Paul is standing for... freedom means just that. Freedom. That includes those who hold views that society, rightly, views as abhorrent. The truth of it is that I would prefer to know who those people are.... so that I am free to discriminate against them. That way we really do fight racism. Because we give racists nowhere to hide. It is uncomfortable, and it is hard.... and it is open to idiots using race as a weapon... but that does not mean it is wrong. 

Having said that, I am not a fan of Ron Paul.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

Is Ron Paul Confused on the 14th Amendment? | Ron Paul 2012 | Peace . Gold . Liberty

we can know them right  now.

is easy if you dont pretend for political purposes that they are not racists


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Is Ron Paul Confused on the 14th Amendment? | Ron Paul 2012 | Peace . Gold . Liberty
> 
> we can know them right  now.
> 
> is easy if you dont pretend for political purposes that they are not racists



Who is pretending that who is not racist? 

Oh, and, as an aside, did you vote for Harry Reid when you lived in Nevada?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Go for it Rabbi

Let's hear what Dr Paul has to say


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

The republican party is racist.

Ask a black voter.

You can not deny that black people do not like the republican party.

Ask a republican why and it will result in them talking crap about black people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You have no evidence MLK was a Republican.  Let' it go.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The republican party is racist.
> 
> Ask a black voter.
> 
> ...



That is bullshit.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I have evidence, from MLK himself, that quite clearly demonstrates his lack of support for both parties. Interestingly, both parties still deny King's own words.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man...* I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all.* But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... *then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap*.



God you are full of shit.  Does your mouth ever get tired from tooting your own horn section?.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Dr Paul supports supporting the freedom of a private business to discriminate over the freedom of blacks to have full access to any public accommodation

You can say that you and other citizens would use the free market to punish those who discriminate. 100 years of history between the civil war and the passing of the civil rights bill proves otherwise. People were comfortable with the peculiar institution of segregation. They did not want to make waves and preferred to look the other way
If you want to look at public pressure towards racism. That pressure was used against businesses that opened their facilities to blacks not the other way around

Dr Paul is horribly wrong in his views towards civil rights


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how MLK would view the people who claim him for their partisan bullshit. Having read a lot of and by the man...* I kind of think he'd be ashamed of y'all.* But, if you don't really care about the man, his work and his values... *then I guess you have no problem in using his name for your partisan crap*.
> ...



And I quote... again:

"I don't think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses ... And I'm not inextricably bound to either party." Martin Luther King.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It proves nothing. Attitudes change, thank (insert optional deity here). Attitudes have changed - it is meaningless, partisan excuse making to point to the historic views and pretend that is relevant today.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Apply Reason. His Daddy was. The RNC was the Party that fought against Segregation at the time. In truth, he was more a Stand Alone Guy, in the Political sense. The Black Community had not yet sold out to the DNC, had he lived longer, he would probably have had an impact on that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Before you post something like this, you would do well to do a little verification.

Why Martin Luther King Was Republican - HUMAN EVENTS
Was Dr Martin Luther King a registered Republican
Why Martin Luther King Was Republican - Topix
Martin Luther King Jr Was Republican! NAACP Founded By GOP - Martin Luther King Day - Zimbio

It only stands to reason that King and most blacks of the day were republicans.  The democrats were the party of the worst kind of racism.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The republican party is racist.
> 
> Ask a black voter.
> 
> ...



TM is a Race Baiter. Who knew?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's also fine with a gas station telling a white child that she can't use the restroom. You see, it's the gas stations business, not the government's.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The republican party is racist.
> 
> Ask a black voter.
> 
> ...



Which will include "being brainwashed", wanting to be "on the plantation" or just wanting freedies / too lazy.

Then they wonder why the people they are talking down too dont want to join them.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 16, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> As I think of the great legacy of Dr. King, I am also reminded of the impact the Tuskegee Airmen had on the civil rights movement:
> 
> George Lucas: Hollywood Didn't Want To Fund 'Red Tails' Because Of Its Black Cast (VIDEO)
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Red Ball Express: 

The Red Ball Express Information Page

Defense.gov News Article: African Americans Gain Fame as World War II Red Ball Express Drivers

Red Ball Express Members


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> The republican party is racist.
> 
> Ask a black voter.
> 
> ...



Did you vote for Harry Reid?
It's really a simple question; one that you've refused to answer for over a week now. Shit or get off the pot. Do you discriminate against all Mormons or just those that belong to the GOP?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 16, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > its all a bunch of trash to avoid looking like the assholes they really are.
> ...



Ah, this from the poster who looks for political assassinations as a viable option.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The sainted Dr. King.  We have a holiday honoring an alcoholic whoremaster.  Somehow it seems fitting for today's people.  If King had not been assassinated, he would have spent the civil rights movement in prison for embezzling money from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary booze and whore parties.    Oh yes I remember the civil rights movement.  I especially remember how he ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's fire hoses because it looked good on camera.  Anything for the cause, right?



Here we go.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder when his apotheosis will occur!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 16, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



As long as you ignore history this is a valid point.  He also is fine with a gas station telling a green person they cant use the restroom.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> see the right still hates  MLK



No.  The Right does not...a selective few on the Right do...and I wish to thank the OP for posting this thread so we can view those few in "all their glory".  Let's remember who they are....and keep that in mind whenever having posting conversations with them in the future.   Katzdogz comes to mind first of all.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



SCOTUS has long held that if  you put your business out there for the public,  you cannot discriminate based on race.  That's public policy.  It's a non issue.  Already been decided.


----------



## Zander (Jan 16, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Of course that's the problem.  Separate but equal was public policy and decided for almost 100 years.  We ought to decide whether freedom is really something we value.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 16, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No sir.

That's the government's business. Check your constitution. 

You pays your taxes. You follows the law. You have equal opportunity to goods and services. And to vote.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I agree. I think he would have seen the danger of 'black people' being used by either or both parties and encouraged blacks not to fall for it. 

Again, in his own words:



> "I don't think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses ... And I'm not inextricably bound to either party."



Sounds like an independent thinker to me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Maybe.  Or he lived in a state where they had open primaries!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2012)

Well said, Sir, and worth repeating. Have a great day 



rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



How profound.....that Dr Paul is quite a guy

Ignore 100 years of injustice but hey......I would do the same thing for a white child


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 16, 2012)

Martin Luther King, Jr.: How would American life be different without him? - Yahoo! News


> Institutional racism in the United States has declined greatly thanks to the work of civil rights leader Martin Luther King, Jr. Yet 'we have not reached the promised land MLK talked about,' says one scholar, nor has the economic equality King sought for all races been achieved.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Those attitudes existed for 100 years until they were FORCED to change. They were FORCED to accept blacks in their schools, they were FORCED to allow blacks in their restaurants, they were FORCED to allow blacks to sit next to them on the bus

Once they did they found that the world did not come to an end, that blacks were not as evil as they feared and they rapidly accepted it

Those attitudes changed because they had no choice. It is especially relevant today because it is Martin Luther King Day


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 16, 2012)

I cannot imagine the pain that many in the African American community suffered during the segreation days of this country, particularly in the south.  

I was talking to a very good black friend over the weekend who said that when her family took long trips in those days, they had to pack all their food and be prepared to use woods or a forest for a bathroom.  They were not allowed to eat at white only restaurants and they weren't allowed to use white only bathrooms.  The best way to avoid confrontation was to drive straight through the south.

She is now a prominent Professor at one of our better Universities.  But she remembers being treated as a second class citizen and the anguish of her parents when they had to succumb to racist policies of the day.  It was very sobering to hear some of these stories.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, boys and girls, in this topic we have learned why the _ad hominem_ is considered a logical fallacy.

Lots of great men and women who have achieved great things had personal flaws.  Those flaws do not take anything away from their accomplishments.

The only time a personal flaw has any bearing on a person's achievements is when they contradict the achievement.  For instance, if a preacher becomes famous for promoting heterosexual marriage and it turns out he was a flaming homosexual, then his personal life has some bearing on what he is known for.

If a guy leads people out of bondage, his drinking habits really have nothing do with the fact he led his people out of bondage.  And pointing out his drinking habits in an attempt to distract from the great things he achieved does not really fool anyone and just makes you look like an illogical ass.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You cannot keep clinging to those attitudes as justification for anything. Those attitudes are gone.... how that happened is not relevant. What is relevant is that they are gone. Except for the few - a very small minority of diehard racists.... The only way to seek them out and rid ourselves entirely of racism is to allow people to see them for what they are. In that, I can understand Ron Paul's point. 

Please don't misunderstand me... I am not sold on it.... just that I understand and lean towards supporting the concept behind it. The reason why I'm not 100% convinced is precisely for the reasons you stated (albeit as a rather emotional whine rather than a rational argument)... The very idea of  someone being turned away from anywhere based on their race is abhorrent to me. 

And, since this thread is about him, I'm gonna post it one more time:



> I don't think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses ... And I'm not inextricably bound to either party."



Any of you assclowns on the left or assclowns on the right want to argue that he was fully supportive of your party? Anyone?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Well, boys and girls, in this topic we have learned why the _ad hominem_ is considered a logical fallacy.
> 
> Lots of great men and women who have achieved great things had personal flaws.  Those flaws do not take anything away from their accomplishments.
> 
> ...



Remind us what King achieved.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry.. you have equal rights to *government* goods and services. The Constitution defines the duties and limitations of GOVERNMENT.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> > I don't think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses ... And I'm not inextricably bound to either party."
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you assclowns on the left or assclowns on the right want to argue that he was fully supportive of your party? Anyone?



Please post where anyone said he was fully supportive of any party?  Belonging to a party and being fully supportive aren't the same thing.
And watch who you are calling "assclown" when you move goalposts and offer bad evidence.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What you fail to see is that everyone has rights, not just a protected class.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



For the most part, those attitudes are gone. By 1970, most people could care less about integration. It was a done deal and people just got on with their lives

But that doesn't mean we can trivialize forced integration and it's impact. When left to their own devices, people did not integrate. The social forces that the right claim would have led to integration were instead used to enforce integration. A white who openly accepted blacks in the segregated south was quickly and sometimes violently reminded of the social mores.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

The far right is missing the very fact that progressive left wing and right wing factions came together to end segregation.  Integration would not have occurred on by itself.  That took big government federal force.  Those who argue those days are over and can never happen again have the right to their views (Dr. Paul et al) but absolutely no support for them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right is missing the very fact that progressive left wing and right wing factions came together to end segregation.  Integration would not have occurred on by itself.  That took big government federal force.  Those who argue those days are over and can never happen again have the right to their views (Dr. Paul et al) but absolutely no support for them.



If we allowed Dr Paul's philosophy of allowing the free market to correct itself we would not go back to segregation. What we would have is a new target of persecution be it gays, Muslims or the Spanish speaking.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't trivialize. I do question whether we should retain parts of the CRA. Questioning is a good thing. Rational discussion is a good thing. There is nothing to fear from discussing - with reason and honesty - the pros and cons of the way forward. As Thomas Jefferson said "Question, with boldness, even the existence of God". Much as I dislike quoting famous people, in this instance, it is relevant. I believe, fundamentally, that we should 'question, with boldness'. It is healthy, intelligent, rational and thoughtful. We, as a nation, should be able to 'question with boldness' every act, every thought, every policy, every action of our government and ourselves.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far right is missing the very fact that progressive left wing and right wing factions came together to end segregation.  Integration would not have occurred on by itself.  That took big government federal force.  Those who argue those days are over and can never happen again have the right to their views (Dr. Paul et al) but absolutely no support for them.
> ...



I agree with that in principle.  The fact is that Americans historically have used government to either persecute or forbid persecution on undesirable minorities.  To ignore historical realities appears simple minded.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, boys and girls, in this topic we have learned why the _ad hominem_ is considered a logical fallacy.
> ...



Did you sleep through that part in school?

He got his start by leading the Montgomery bus boycott, demonstrating the power of non-violent protest.  A concept that took off from there to other similar actions which produced great results. 

His leadership abilities, tireless work, and rhetorical prowess energized millions of people into a civil rights movement that led to the end of segration and the enforcement of voting rights for minorities.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Ignore him...it is just Rabbi being an asshole

He will just come back with another MLK achieved nothing post

If it helps, I have a brick wall you can pound your head against. It will do just as good


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Maybe I am naive on this topic.... but I tend to believe that most people are more educated, more accepting (note I deliberately choose 'accept' rather than 'tolerate') and more understanding of society nowadays.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



One hopes so, but . . .  The Rabbi is not alone in his nonsense.  I don't think Paul is racist at all, but some of his supporters here (this is anecdotal only, I don't have universal evidence) are racist and would segregate if they could.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

Martin Luther King, Jr.: How would American life be different without him? - Yahoo! News

The above links to an interesting article about MLK's impact in American life.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I don't disagree with that. In the interests of balance, I have seen some remarkably racist statements from left wingers go unchallenged by their fellow 'liberals' on this board. For example, Salt Jones - I have no idea how that guy has any pos rep considering his racist views... but he does. I would question why that is. Racism is not acceptable - no matter what color one's skin happens to be. 

I just think (and again, it may be a naive belief) that Americans are better than that now. Sometimes I wonder whether, if we allowed racist to show themselves, perhaps it would make us a better country - in the end. No doubt it would be hard... the downside is, naturally, that it would impact most on minorities, not me personally.... so maybe I'm wrong. I don't honestly know. I certainly don't want minorities to pay the price for my beliefs in the core goodness of Americans.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> 
> i think it's fair to say there was a lot of unrest.
> 
> but i guess people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.



Who said the Civil Rights Act infringes upon our rights?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> ...



It does. It infringes on the right of racists to discriminate based on someone's race.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



 or Anyone Right of Obama. Conservatives, Uncle Tom's , You know, Anyone that disagrees with you or the DNC Party Line.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 16, 2012)

Intense said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The republican party is racist.
> ...



Yes because to a con like you asking black people what they think is race baiting


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



A concept which John Locke applied from Scripture, picked up on by Thoreau, MLK, and Gandhi among others.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

"Anyone Right of Obama. Conservatives, Uncle Tom's , You know, Anyone that disagrees with you or the DNC Party Line" or anyone that disagrees with you and a weak brand of sloppy libertarianism.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No. You are just a Race Baiter. It's pretty much in everything you post TM.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> "Anyone Right of Obama. Conservatives, Uncle Tom's , You know, Anyone that disagrees with you or the DNC Party Line" or anyone that disagrees with you and a weak brand of sloppy libertarianism.



Thanks for finding my basketball Jake. You can return it now.  I actually don't have a problem with original perspective when it is original and supported Jake.  
You want to give it a shot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

I have, Intense.  You were the one who blew it.   You may have the last word; I won't respond to you further.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have, Intense.  You were the one who blew it.   You may have the last word; I won't respond to you further.



I haven't blown anything Jake. 

You are the Statist Progressive. One thing is for sure there Jake. Original Thought is not allowed in your Circles. The one thing you may be an authority on is conformity. Don't go pissing yourself worrying about free will now.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 16, 2012)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> ...


Market forces would eliminate racism?  The market used Blacks as slaves and did rather well for better than a century.  The market used Black labor at a reduced cost for another century after slavery was abolished by war and legal enforcement, at least as far as slavery went.  Legal enforcement of any civil rights concern just did not exist for Black Americans.

And then how much longer were you going to allow any American to say to any other American "You cannot be served due to your complexion.  We do not wish to associate ourselves with the likes of you."  

What does 'land of the free' mean to you?  Why would you try to reform, to _rectify_ what it means to be an American by Free Market systems rather than the code of law?  

This country was founded on a code of laws written by delegates in Philadelphia and ratified by state elected legislators.  The Dow Jones was founded under a tree on Wall Street.  

One was meant to form a more perfect union, establish justice, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general welfare, and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity.

The other to make a buck.

Where should people seek justice, tranquility and the blessings of liberty?


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 16, 2012)

FakeJakeStarkey said:
			
		

> I have, Intense.  You were the one who blew it.   You may have the last word; I won't respond to you further.



Brave Sir Robin runs away again...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> FakeJakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Flyaway, little housie!


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

Just think how much easier life would have been for everyone if they had all just gotten their 40 acres and a mule!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

That would have entailed breaking up the classic land ownership patterns of the South.  Instead, the big money had to find a way to make sure they had landless agricultural laborers, black and white, to do the work.  The big money succeeded.  It was called sharecropping.  Of agriculturally landless whites and blacks in the country, by 1900, 50% and 75%, respectively, were sharecroppers.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> *That would have entailed breaking up the classic land ownership patterns of the South*.  Instead, the big money had to find a way to make sure they had landless agricultural laborers, black and white, to do the work.  The big money succeeded.  It was called sharecropping.  Of agriculturally landless whites and blacks in the country, by 1900, 50% and 75%, respectively, were sharecroppers.



And of the north.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Might I suggest that you might find a less intellectually challenging forum more suitable? Perhaps the Romper Room might be more appropriate for your diminished capacity?

Just trying to help.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Just think how much easier life would have been for everyone if they had all just gotten their 40 acres and a mule!



Uh, why is that funny?  I actually agree with that statement


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Just think how much easier life would have been for everyone if they had all just gotten their 40 acres and a mule!



Or did what Lincoln wanted to do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 16, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Just think how much easier life would have been for everyone if they had all just gotten their 40 acres and a mule!
> ...



Lincoln's 10% plan would have entrenched the Confederate leaders in southern and national politics once again, and launched the Radical Republicans into a violent struggle for the country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The idea that people would boycott businesses that participated in racism is not supported by history. The south went 100 years with segregation and seemed perfectly comfortable

Any boycotts were directed at establishments that served blacks as equals


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 16, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Well...seprate but 'equal'.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The last thing they wanted was for blacks to expect to be treated as equal


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 16, 2012)

One day blacks will realize that all the Democrats offered them was public education, public housing, broken families, crime and prison


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 16, 2012)

The Republican Field on Martin Luther King: It's Complicated | Mother Jones


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 16, 2012)

On MLK Day: How a Racist Criminal Justice System Rolled Back the Gains of the Civil Rights Era | | AlterNet


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so glad that even when others want to poison the moment for their own agendas, I'm just glad I have a day to remember a great man.

Reverend King cared. He didn't see color. He cared. Dr. King believed in the moment. He believed in the Lord. He believed in Jehovah.

I wish I had him back. I miss his goodness. I miss his truth. I miss him.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 16, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> On MLK Day: How a Racist Criminal Justice System Rolled Back the Gains of the Civil Rights Era | | AlterNet



Honest to God. Do you take an enema on Christmas day and Easter?

What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



So he fomented a riot and Lyndon Johnson signed legislation.
Why isn't there a Lyndon Johnson Day?


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Why didn't Johnson get to part the Red Sea?  

MLK was a Civil Rights Leader. Think "Content of Character" and roll with it. I can think of worse Roll Models.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

Intense said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


King was a communist, a womanizer and an alcoholic.  What kind of content of character is that?  Johnson was just a scumbag. But he did a hell of a lot more for civil rights than King ever dreamed of.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 16, 2012)

MLK's niece claims that Dr. King would be a pro-life social conservative today.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> MLK's niece claims that Dr. King would be a pro-life social conservative today.



That's the problem.  Once someone is dead anyone can claim anything.  There are probably people claiming Reagan would have supported Occupy Wall Street.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I don't view him as a Communist. Yes he had problems with Fidelity, that's actually not all that uncommon. Alcoholic? To what extent?


----------



## whitehall (Jan 16, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > MLK's niece claims that Dr. King would be a pro-life social conservative today.
> ...



It ain't just anyone. It's the daughter of MLK's brother and she makes a good case.


----------



## Intense (Jan 16, 2012)

whitehall said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



I believe it. There is nothing that compares to the damage to the Black Race in America done by Abortion on Demand. No Group has been hit nearly as hard there.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2012)

Rightwinger, thanks for this thread.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



I'm 31 years old...

Go to sleep....

Your hippie ilk does nothing more than surr-up old memories then use them against us younger guys...

Fuck You!!!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely worth reading, in my opinion...

Most of you have no idea what Martin Luther King actually did  Hamden Rice | Angry Black Lady Chronicles


----------



## techieny (Jan 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You're always around to goon up a thread !


----------



## editec (Jan 17, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Just think how much easier life would have been for everyone if they had all just gotten their 40 acres and a mule!
> ...


 
I do, too.

Of course not allowing the KLAN to destroy any Black who was doing well in business or farming would have been necessary, too.

What followed after we abandoned the former slaves was basically a system of aparthied which kept Blacks down for the next 100 years.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> That's the problem.  Once someone is dead anyone can claim anything.  There are probably people claiming Reagan would have supported Occupy Wall Street.





> King was a communist, a womanizer and an alcoholic. What kind of content of character is that? Johnson was just a scumbag. But he did a hell of a lot more for civil rights than King ever dreamed of.



Shakespeare once said something about being hoisted upon your own petard.  

Could I change that to being hoisted by a retard?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Is that what you said during history class?  No wonder it's fair to say the "dumbing down of America".


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > That's the problem.  Once someone is dead anyone can claim anything.  There are probably people claiming Reagan would have supported Occupy Wall Street.
> ...



Don't have you a toilet to inspect?  That is more suited to your limited intellect than trying to engage i ndebate with people who are better prepared and informed than you are.
King was exactly what I wrote.  There is no dispute about it.  Hoover had tapes of him with other women.


----------



## editec (Jan 17, 2012)

If you want to see the racist creeps crawling out from under the rocks?


Post something about Dr. Martin Luther King.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Not only that, but I have it under good advice that King used a telepromter


----------



## Sallow (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



And Reagan committed treason and supported nun raping terrorists. That's what Iran Contra was all about.

Betcha still love the guy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The fact that Hoover would stoop to taping sex sessions of Dr King reflects more poorly on Hoover and the FBI. Given that Hoover hired his gay lover as Deputy of the FBI and shared a house with him is much more shocking


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



There is no evidence they were gay lovers.  Unlike King, where there was overwhelming evidence he was a womanizer who regularly cheated on his wife.
Why is it OK for King and not OK for Newt?  The Left are the biggest hypocrites to walk the planet.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Rightwinger, thanks for this thread.



I think it does a lot to show the level of hatred that is still out there. Some people never let go


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Oh really?

How many directors of major agencies never marry and choose a Deputy Director like Clyde Tolson who also never married and just happen to have the guy move into your house?  How may directors actually live with their deputies. And then they sold the public nonsense that Hoover never married because he was so dedicated to his job

Hoovers witch hunt towards Dr King did more to destroy his once fabled career than anything he ever found on Dr King


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's a pronouncement that the left makes.  The left is dishonest, across the board, they will lie about anything and everything.  Hoover doesn't actually need to be gay for the left to say so.  MLK doesn't need to be a hero for the left to say so.  After all, it didn't need to be true for the left to say Herman Cain was a womanizer and destroy his career, despite being black.  There is nothing wrong with treating King the same way Cain was treated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2012)

King was womanizer and Hoover was sexually ambiguous.

What do those traits have to do with their public accomplishments?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

King was a womanizer as a matter of fact.  Hoover was sexually ambiguous as a matter of liberal myth.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I really dont know.
But I've known men who lived with other men who were clearly not gay.
King was screwing other women, not his wife, and the evidence is on tape.  Why was it OK for King, but not OK for Cain, assuming he even did that?
You are a hypocrite.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I'm sure that as a highly paid beurocrat, Hoover was just shacking up with Tolson to save on rent money

Whether King had sex with other women is irrelevant. There is no law against it. I do believe there was a law against homosexual activity while Hoover was FBI director. 

Cain was never prosecuted for his extracurricular activities. However, his firm did make a large payout to end sexual harassment charges. Cain was free to go to the voters with his record....HE chose not to

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/gangsters_outlaws/cops_others/hoover/6.html

_.   On the other hand, there were many things in his lifestyle that collectively made people wonder. He apparently never had any romantic attachments with women, even in high school. As far as anyone could remember, he never had a date. There were classical statues of nude men in his garden. He lived with his mother until she died. He dressed like a dandy. Not that any or all of these factors represent a homosexual lifestyle, nevertheless some people interpreted them as indicators.

The single factor that gave rise to the strongest rumors was Hoover's lifelong intimacy with Clyde Tolson. Tolson was a tall, handsome man from Missouri who got his law degree from Hoover's alma mater, George Washington University. He was five years younger than Hoover.

He joined the Bureau in April of 1928 and quickly became Hoover's closest personal friend and business associate, replacing Frank Baughman who had gotten married. Tolson's promotion within the Bureau was unprecedented. He soon became the second most powerful man in the Bureau. Whenever Hoover was invited to a social function, Tolson was also invited.

Powers describes what many considered a "spousal" relationship between the two men: "They rode to and from work together, ate lunches together, and vacationed together...When Hoover traveled on official business, Tolson traveled with him...The relationship was so close, so enduring, and so affectionate that it took the place of marriage for both bachelors." _


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> King was a womanizer as a matter of fact.  Hoover was sexually ambiguous as a matter of liberal myth.



False and that is how it is taught in HS and college.  The reactionary nonsense from beyond the far right slips every time.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Hey can you guys get back to attacking MLK???
2. All this Hoover was a fag is getting sorta boring!
3. Hey, maybe start a new thread about Hoover and Tolson, the butt buddies.
4. And stop mucking up this nice thread about MLK!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hoover, as the head of FBI, would be sensitive to potential charges of homosexuality and the possibility of blackmail.  Thus it's fair to say he wasn't homosexual.
Why is it irrelevant if King had sex with other women but not irrelevant if Newt did?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > King was a womanizer as a matter of fact.  Hoover was sexually ambiguous as a matter of liberal myth.
> ...



MLK was a womanizer...

Hoover was a paranoid lunatic that kept records on just about everyone. 

I could care less about either one of them as far as their sex life concerned.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Hey can you guys get back to attacking MLK???
> ...



Wow I can't believe I agree with Chesswarsnow!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> King was a womanizer as a matter of fact.  Hoover was sexually ambiguous as a matter of liberal myth.



Why do you keep mentioning that? this is the like the 500th time I have seen you mention that MLK was a womanizer? why is his sex life such a big concern for you?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



Were you drunk when you typed this? because that response made no sense.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It makes perfect sense..

My point is/was that I'm too damn young to have to have anything to do with the oppression of blacks and that parroting what occurred before I was born and laying the burden of it on me and those of my generation is absolutely wrong.

As far as blacks are concerned they need to just get over it...

They act like they were the only race that was ever enslaved...

The reality is that 99.999% of those living today of any race, creed or religion are the descendants of slaves...

I don't know what makes the slavery of blacks any more important than the enslavement of anyone else.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Your age is irrelevant to what this man did for Blacks and Americans in general, and you telling Blacks to "just get over it" is just plaine ignorant, no wonder race relations are so fucked in this country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Who is blaming you?

What happened in the civil rights movement was a keystone of our history. Anyone who values freedom and liberty, as you say you do, would recognize civil rights fighters as true American patriots. 
They were fighting for liberty. They were fighting a government that stacked the rules against them. They were beaten, lynched and imprisoned.  They never fired a shot and yet they won

I would think a libertarian would be impressed by that


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Get over it....

Sicilians fled the oppression in Sicily to arrive here, get off the boat only to face more oppression..

Oh and lets not forget how the Moors (blacks) just took Sicily and raped and stole from the peasant people of Sicily...

Us Sicilians got over all that but it seems the poor poor blacks want to keep slavery alive and well..

I don't have anything bad to say about MLK and I support his message and ideas 100%, however I believe if the man was alive today he would say the same damn thing I have been saying "get over it."

Mission accomplished - blacks are not slaves and they aren't oppressed - at least not anymore than anyone else is.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



The ignorance of people like you truly astounds me. Sicilians did go through their problems in this country sure but to try and compare their troubles to that of Blacks is just ignorant and dumb, Sicilians were not brought here as slaves and than terrorized and lynched for just trying to exercise their rights as normal human beings. You just showed yourself to be an ignorant dumb fuck, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Of course I value civil rights and I appreciate MLK, however all this race based bullshit needs to stop in our present time of 2012.

In present times race is nothing more than an excuse... "I didn't succeed at _________ because I'm black and everyone is a racist."

I cant even criticize a black person I don't agree with without being labeled a "racist."

As if the whole notion of disagreement has something to do with someones race instead of their ideas.

Hell, if you listen to the MSM op-ed political shows - especially the left wing shows - everyone who opposes Obama only does so because hes "black."

Then you have Obama's DOJ and the only thing I can say about that is "the chickens have come home to roost."


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The hell they weren't. The largest mass lynching in the US was that of Sicilians in New Orleans...

Also, do you realize that those slaves were sold to the Dutch and Spanish by - DING DING  DING - Black slave owners...

Why does no one ever mention that??? 

Why don't blacks point fingers to the "motherland" 

Lets also not forget that the first slaves in the US were NOT black but WHITE, and that lasted for a good 100 years..

What about the slavery in South America??? the Spaniards enslaved the indigenous populace to mine silver...

I can go on and on about slavery...

What makes blacks so special given the history of slavery -- especially by their own brothas and sistas in Africa -- where slavery is still being practiced..

Get over it - everyone else has...

You're not a victim of anything but your own imagination...


----------



## G.T. (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Hey Nick, your spite is showing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



I first want to say my bad for cussing at you, but you have to understand this is a delicate subject for Black Americans. As far as the largest lynching being that of Sicilians, I am sorry to hear that and I didn't know, if thats true I am surprised you don't have empathy for Blacks. I remember hearing alot of whites say they don't consider Sicilians really white because of their mixed ancestry, the reason MLK day is imporant is because it shows young people especially Blacks how far this country has come, and I think is important for any American regardless of color. You have to understand when a Black person hears a white person tell them to just get over slavery, its not going to go over well, thats like a Muslim telling an American to just get over 9/11, or for an American to tell an Iraqi to just get over the Iraqi invasion.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I was just mocking how black US citizens refer to their motherland relatives - the same ones that sold them to slave traders..

I only spite those who play the race card and paint themselves as victims of just about everything.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Yes, you were mocking it.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with anyone of any race. As an individualist I understand that there are good and bad people. I'm just don't care for those who play the race card - especially those who are my age and have never faced true oppression.

Honestly, the most humble black folks I have ever met were the elderly that did face oppression... You'd think if anyone would be pissed it would be them but they're not.

Slavery was and is wrong, oppressing people because they're of another race is wrong, but in order to move on and be successful they can't keep what happened in the past play a role in their present day lives.

Yes, even to this day northern Italians (at least the older ones) view Sicilians as savages.

Do you think I really care?? nope... 

Look at WWII as well while were on the subject. FDR threw Japanese, Italians/Sicilian and Nazis in camps...

I suppose my point is that it wasn't only blacks that were oppressed and it kinda shakes me the wrong way that black slavery is somehow more important then the oppression others faced..

Not to mention the slavery in South America by the Spaniards circa 16th and 17th century was way more brutal than what happened here in the states with blacks.

It's amazing how that is overlooked...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



I wouldn't say that slavery in South America or other countries is overlooked, I am pretty sure they teach it in their schools there, as far as I know Brazil was the last country in the Western Hemisphere to outlaw slavery, and Brazil has the largest Black population in the America's if I'm not mistaken. I agree with pretty much everything you said, I just get burned when people say to just get over and forget slavery.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Do you find something wrong with that?

I also mock phonetic spellers..

I suppose "brothas and sistas" is phonetic spelling... At least I used an "s" instead of a "z."


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You're correct about Brazil...

The black population in Brazil are descendants of slaves the Spaniards brought over..

It seems the Spaniards always get a free pass when American slavery is discussed..

75% of African slaves ended up in South America mining silver - hence Brazil and its demographics.

When people talk about slavery the first thing they will think of is North American slavery.  Most people don't even know that the majority of African slaves ended up in South America..

People should be knowledgeable about their roots, however they shouldn't let their past play a role in their present day lives.

"Slavery" and "racism" are nothing more than excuses in 2012..

What happened 50 years ago plays no role in what is happening today, especially if you were born 1970 or after..

 Slavery is part of American history - its part of every nations history - however its _history_ and thats where it belongs - in history books.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > King was a womanizer as a matter of fact.  Hoover was sexually ambiguous as a matter of liberal myth.
> ...



Well, I could bring up his embezlement from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary parties, or that he was a severe alcoholic.  Or even that he plagiarized much of what he wrote, and others wrote the rest for him.  But, in the above instance I was responding to someone else and was therefore constrained by what they said.

We make heroes where we need them and ignore everything that doesn't prove heroism.   Had MLK lived, he would not have been the father of the civil rights movement.  He would not have been a hero.  He would not have a statue to his greatness.  His greatest contribution to civil rights was in being assassinated.  He was a true martyr.  In death his gigantic flaws are ignored.  Not even forgiven, ignored.  Only the myth remains.  

Not content with that, liberals have to make up other myths like the ones about J. Edgar Hoover.  Not a shred of evidence but lots of mythic conjecture.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You have no proof of any of your accusations, put the vodka bottle down.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Hmm I don't know too much about Brazil's history, did the blacks there have to endure Jim Crow type laws and have a civil rights movement of their own? it would be interesting to read about.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's not like the information isn't out there.  If you wanted to, you would find out for yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Yeah right, you just hate Blacks and its becoming more and more obvious each time you post.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I don't know anything about what they faced after the Spaniards looted South America then went back to Spain filthy rich.

I do know that Jim Crow laws were only practiced in a few southern states, were sponsored by democrats and enforced by democrats.

Which is why I find it odd that 95% of blacks presently are democrat...

Hell even to this day the racists still vote democrat... I'm sure they got confused when Obama was elected  at least the white racists such as the Nazi's and the KKK.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



I don't get that either, I remember Frederick Douglass was quoted as saying the Republican Party was the party of freedom, but it looks like things have flip flopped since than.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



That is true..... MLK did plagiarize...

Hoover was a nut anyway you cut the pie. That guy was paranoid and eccentric..

I'd call him J. Edgar "big brother" Hoover...

He's a really fun read tho... JFK and his obsession with Castro is fun to read about as well.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well, David Duke got pissed (as did several democrats) when the democratic party started using blacks, they flipped republican out of spite and all of a sudden the republicans were racists overnight..

Of course they totally ignored guys like Robert Byrd, who were staunch democrats and members of the KKK and sympathetic to their plight..

Of course it was LBJ that said: "I'll have every ****** voting democrat for the next century (or 100 years)." of course that was the mid 60's..

Of course he was a Southern Democrat - a racist fuck to no surprise..


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...


I know that you are a poor student of history.  But here's something to ponder: Democrats have not always been Liberals and Republicans have not always been Conservatives.  There is a difference between political party and political ideology.  One does not always correspond to what you may believe.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



There is still rampant racism in this country. One only has to look at supposedly legitimate candidates like Ron Paul who would roll back the civil rights bill if they could and see Republicans cheer him to see we still are not there


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Interesting outlook

I did not see southern republicans campaigning for the repeal of Jim Crow laws

Did I miss something?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You're telling me something I already know...

BTW, I'm a great student of history.... 

Republicans have generally held the same position for the last 200 + years. RINO's are a different story, they're just as bad as progressives, but hardly racist.

Republicans were never racist - EVER... 

We call ourselves conservatives because the party line has not changed since republicans were called Democratic-Republicans.

I suppose in modern times you could refer to me as a libertarian, however I'm really a Democratic-Republican or classical liberal..

BTW, I can assure you that I know way more about history than you do...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...


No.  You cannot assure me that you know more about history than I.   You do not have a firm grasp on American history, world history and particularly the history of the 20th century.  You do have an amazing capacity to parrot Beck/Limbaugh/Hannity.

Conservatives are racist.  Republicans may or may not be racists.  It all depends on ideology, not political party affiliation.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How could they??? they were a super minority and even if they tried they would be attacked by men wearing sheets with pointy white hats...

Back then you didn't fuck with democrats because if you did you would have the KKK on your ass.

In the south Democrats ran the show...

Hell they even created their own racist party called the Dixicrats...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Every Democrat who was elected in the south ran against a Republican. Believe it or not, there were actually Republicans who were elected in the south. EVERY one of them ran on a platform of Jim Crow.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Oh I beg to differ you ignorant little fuck...

Just because you're a loyal democrat and the truth makes you feel like a fucking idiot does not make me ignorant.

Try embracing the truth sometime... It's common knowledge the south was controlled by racist democrats up until the mid 60's...

I know that is too hard for you to acknowledge because it shatters your little world, however it is truth and common knowledge..

Hell Robert Byrd is a fantastic example -- When he died Bill Clinton attempted to apologize for his KKK racist past...

You don't know anything dummy.........

You believe what you want to believe, while I believe in FACTS....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



And yet Republican Ron Paul is running on a platform that he would have voted NO on the Civil Rights act

What a patriot


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Never get into a pissing contest with Nosmo over toilet specs.  He'll eat your lunch.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is total bullshit...

Rarely republicans got elected, and they NEVER ran on Jim Crow laws..

Sure republicans are pro-Tenth Amendment, however it was the democrats that manifested the Jim Crow laws.

So don't confuse supporting the Tenth Amendment with supporting tyrannical shit like Jim Crow laws...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Sometimes ideas are good but not constitutional.

The Constitution needs to be respected.

Besides, the civil rights act is redundant.

There is nothing in the Constitution or the Bill of Rights that blocks anyone from equality.

The civil rights act is a useless piece of legislation...

As a matter of fact Amendments XI-XXVII serve no purpose other than to give more power to the federal government.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I don't hate them.  I have learned over many years to be extremely wary of them.   I never know which one is going to just wig out or when or over what reason.   I suppose that one might conclude I hate black people because I recognize that they do sometimes just rage for no good reason.   To me that's just ordinary prudence.  I have observed that you seem to be a reasonable person, most of the time.   Have you ever asked youself seriously in a moment of self-reflection how much you need racism?  I don't want an answer myself.  It's a question you should be asking yourself.  For instance has part of you never questioned that racism in a particular instance is necessary to avoid unpleasant facts?

I do hate manufactured greatness.  I remember Martin Luther King, Jr.,  I certainly was around when he was marching and speaking.  It's hard for me to accept the claptrap when I know better.   King's true greatness came about as a by-product of his assassination.  Had it not been for that, coming at that precise time, the entire civil rights movement may have collapsed changing the entire course of history. 

There were plenty of black leaders of the day that didn't like King.  Today it's heresy, but at the time, he had leadership that objected to his drinking, womanizing and the costs.   Where did the money come from to support the massive parties?  Donations to the cause, and the Ebenzer Baptist Church.  Some of those leaders were active in building a case against King to discredit him and perhaps snatch the mantle of leadership themselves.  Ralph Abernathy to mention just one.  Coretta King, the grieving and devoted widow was ready to divorce him over his love of white, blonde prostitutes.   Had King not been assassinated and been elevated to a mythic figure these things would have happened.  It would have been all over.

One of the things that bothers me the most is sending little black girls to face off against Bull Connor's firehoses when it wasn't necessary.   Connor was insane.  Everyone knew it.  The days of segregation in Alabama were over.  Connor had lost the election.  Wallace was limping to the end of his term.  They both had become caracitures of the angry white segregationist without support of the people.  King was told not to send those girls to stand against the crazy man who was going to be gone in a few days anyway.   He chose to send those little girls in knowing they were going to be firehosed because it would be good publicity and donations were going to pour in.

No. I don't like people who do that.  I don't.  He should have gone in himself, led those girls, stood in front of them. Not sent in children to make a few bucks to spend on more booze binges.  

Are you capable of discussing Martin Luther King, Jr., and his mythology without the need to find racism?

I like to think you are, but I remain wary that you are not.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Revisionist history at it's finest.  The South was a democrat stronghold and they did call themselves Dixicrats.  

The strongest supporters of Dixicrat policies are today revised into pro civil rights supporters,  Strom Thurmond, Former Grand Kleagle Robert Byrd.   Democrats can run but they can't hide.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



The Civil rights act was useless? wow, just wow.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...


Market forces would eliminate racism? The market used Blacks as slaves and did rather well for better than a century. The market used Black labor at a reduced cost for another century after slavery was abolished by war and legal enforcement, at least as far as slavery went. Legal enforcement of any civil rights concern just did not exist for Black Americans.

States should resreve the right to treat citizens as second class citizens due to their complexion?  Were states rights insititued to enforce injustice?  States had legislated descrimination.  Legislated voter suppression.  Legislated two levels of property rights guarantees. 

And how much longer were you going to allow any American to say to any other American "You cannot be served due to your complexion. We do not wish to associate ourselves with the likes of you." 

What does 'land of the free' mean to you? Why shouldn't citizens look to the protection of federal law while their state laws continue to repress citizens for immutable circumstances?

This country was founded on a code of laws written by delegates in Philadelphia and ratified by state elected legislators. It was founded to form a more perfect union, establish justice, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general welfare, and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity.

Where should people seek justice, tranquility and the blessings of liberty?  The whole of the constitution must be respected and citizens rely on the code of law to enforce justice throughout the land.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



See there you go again with the womanizing, drinking, sex parties etc. I don't really care if Martin Luther King did all that, nobody said the man was a saint. Malcolm X was also a thief, a liar, a hustler and messed around with white women. You seem eager to point these things out because you want to tear this man down and you have a low opinion of black people.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Explain to me why the civil rights act was needed???


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are spot on but it seems like many Americans who are not Black don't really care for any of this and are ready to shred up the civil rights act and live back like we are in 1948 Alabama. This ignorance and niatevity of some people just kills me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Are you fucking serious? until it was enacted Black people were treated as second class citizens and could not vote or exercise many of their rights as citizens, you have to be joking asking a Black person this question.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Amazing stuff for 2012 America

All the more reason why we shouldn't elect libertarians


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah no shit, this is some scary stuff.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Read the thread and read the responses

It is needed more now than ever


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you not aware that presently blacks only makeup 13% of the population???

What do you think it was 200 years ago???

You may as well say that blacks did all the work while 80% of whites did nothing..

Furthermore there is absolutely NOTHING that states blacks are, or ever were LEGALLY able to be abused or oppressed.

Jim Crow laws were tyrannical because those laws violated the Bill of Rights up and down.

Slaves on the other-hand were PROPERTY and treated as such.... 

After the Emancipation Proclamation slaves were no longer property - hence the Bill of Rights applied to them as much as it did to a white man.

Hence there was never a need for a civil rights act...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 (Pub.L. 88-352, 78 Stat. 241, enacted July 2, 1964) was a landmark piece of legislation in the United States[1] that outlawed major forms of discrimination against African Americans and women, including racial segregation. It ended unequal application of voter registration requirements and racial segregation in schools, at the workplace and by facilities that served the general public ("public accommodations").
> 
> Powers given to enforce the act were initially weak, but were supplemented during later years. Congress asserted its authority to legislate under several different parts of the United States Constitution, principally its power to regulate interstate commerce under Article One (section 8), its duty to guarantee all citizens equal protection of the laws under the Fourteenth Amendment and its duty to protect voting rights under the Fifteenth Amendment. The Act was signed into law by President Lyndon B. Johnson, who would later sign the landmark Voting Rights Act into law.



Civil Rights Act of 1964 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Apparently you don't have an answer..

The civil rights act was/is REDUNDANT...

Show me a piece of legislation that contradicts the civil rights act...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



No thats bullshit, there was a need for the civil rights act because white people at the time were not treating Blacks as equal citizens and put systems in place like the Jim Crow laws that kept Blacks down and stopped them from being equal, you cannot be this ignorant to not know this, you didn't go to history class in school or do you just hate Black people this much?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Just the fact that theres someone in here saying there the civil rights act was not needed makes me shake my damn head, maybe the rest of the world is correct Americans are fucking stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Jim Crow laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...


So if only minorities are repressed by state law, that's okay?  Each and every American is not due the protections of law?  Stopping a Black student at the school house door simply because that student is Black is not cause for legal intervention to guarantee civil rights?

The south defended it's oppression by playing the 'state's rights' card over and over.  Should not the rule of law speak clearly in defending the civil rights of all American citizens?  Should a Civil Rights code of law not be established so such repression is no longer legal in what we so lovingly call the Land of the Free?

The Bill of Rights does not protect a customer at a lunch counter.  It fails to protect a student entering school.  It does not protect the rights of a person to ride a bus from Montgomery Alabama to Atlanta Georgia.  It fails to protect a family moving into a new neighborhood from discrimination because they look different from the current inhabitants.

All these injustices were done even under the aegis of state's rights within my lifetime.  Thank God there is a Civil Rights Act so this sort of injustice can no longer stain our nation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I have a low opinion of prevaricators.   Malcolm X was way different.  Malcolm X was a redeemed soul.  Malcolm X was a liar, hustler, liked white women AND men, he was bisexual,  who became an intense racist when he became a black muslim and gave up his past evil ways.  He once said of his mixed heritage, that if he could, he would take a knife and carve out the part of him that was white.  However, he went on a pilgrimage to Mecca that changed his outlook.  He came back very near a pacifist.   There was a suspicion at one time that Malcolm X had King on a hit list!  

Now I ask you, IF I were exposing the wrong doing by Jerry Falwell or Jim Baker would that make me an anti-white racist?   I mean I can dish a lot of dirt on these guys.  Start a topic.  

Martin Luther King Jr. is unworthy of the myth of greatness.  He would be unworthy of the myth of greatness if he were white.  It has nothing to do with his color, it has to do with an unwarranted mantle of heroism.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



The only ignorance that is going on is by those who pretend they know something.

Tell me how 10% of the population builds a country and an economy while the other 90% sit around and do nothing (allegedly)...

Blacks didn't do much of anything except pick cotton and tobacco on plantations. Of course some were servants who were treated quite nicely BTW as the majority of slaves were treated quite nicely...

Why the fuck you think they never left the south???

Most stuck around and continued to work for their "masters" because they were not bad people and in many cases treated their "slaves" as family members...

The plantation owners were the brutal ones who would whip slaves and degrade them... 

Most slaves were treated kindly and that is why they never left the south - they never needed to or didn't want to...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



yeah!  you're a great student of history!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Wow your ignorance is just off the charts, its obvious you just dislike Black people and enjoy pissing on their history.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Right, so lets see you tear down some white people? George Washington was a fucking joke and a loser right?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Jim Crow laws were tyrannical - the laws violated the Bill of Rights..

However no one should be forced to do anything.

You can't force me so serve someone a sandwich if I don't want to. THAT IS AUTHORITARIANISM....

That is not right either.

People have the right to be racist, just as blacks have the right to liberty like anyone else.

So forcing a restaurant to serve a black individual (or anyone for that matter) is absolutely wrong...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


  Well, he _was_ a prevaricator of the first water!

I might have said a provocateur not a prevaricator, but why not skewer with the knife provided?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You goddamn well know I could care less.

I don't give a fuck about race..... You do..

I'm not going to be sympathetic to you or treat you any differently than I would treat another just because you're black..

Apparently you do want sympathy and want to be treated differently because you're black.

I could care less about black slavery --- You were NEVER A FUCKING SLAVE so shut the fuck up about it...

Just about everyone has an ancestor that is a slave - do you see them bitching about it?? or making it an issue or a core part of their lives?? NOPE!

I don't feel sorry and I don't feel sympathetic because I DID NOTHING WRONG, and YOU WERE NEVER A VICTIM...

So get over it NOW...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



So you think that market forces are more dear than civil rights?  Let's take a look at that.  The markets used Blacks as slaves.  Should we enforce civil rights over the market forces that demand slave labor?  The markets used Blacks as a labor pool and paid them waaay beneath the market for white labor.  Should we enforce civil rights over the free market?  The market discriminated against Blacks in property sales.  Should we enforce civil rights so that every American has an equal opportunity to own his own home?

How long could you sit back and watch someone denied services simply because of his complexion?  Is it authoritarian to ensure that all men are created equal, or is the myth of a "Free Market" so inculcated into your limited, myopic and warped world view that the idea of liberty and equality no longer has a foothold?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I'd love to tear down Nancy Pelosi...

We share the same ethnicity and I think shes evil... I'd throw the dictionary at that bitch..

I'd spit in her face...

I'd spit in her food..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Ok, first of all fuck you you stupid ass son of a bitch, I never said I was a slave or anything like that, your ignorant ass did. I don't want sympathy from anyone its obvious you have a problem with Black people and you are pulling all this shit out of your ass, your lack of knowledge of American History is equal to that a second grader, you should be ashamed of yourself posting all this gibberish on here.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Nobody is forcing you to serve a sandwich. But if you want to operate a business in our country you have to treat everyone equally. If you do not like it, you do not have to run a business. That is the way rules are

Do you think a business should be able to pay Sicilians $5 an hour less because the owner hates Sicilians?  Should he be able to deny Sicilians access to his restrooms because bethinks they are filthy subhumans?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


And doing so you would prove what?  That you have the manners of a petulant three year old?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yeah no shit, that was one of the must crude things I have seen on this board.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You know absolutely nothing about economy...

Sorry I cannot debate your fucking ignorant view on economics... It makes no goddamn sense.

You keep on saying "the markets" and I have absolutely no fucking idea as to what you mean by "the markets."

Oh, and I couldn't give a shit if another individual does not want to serve another individual...

Who the fuck are you to say someone has to do something they don't want to do???

Ya fucking Nazi..

That's the biggest problem with you progressives - you just seem to think you can force people to do shit...

Fucking Nazi's...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well what the fuck do you call OWS???

5-year-olds???


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about??

I have freedom to do like and dislike who I want. I'm not even a racist - I do stand for freedom and freedom is bitter and sweet.

I would find it illogical that one would not serve a black - however if they didn't want to then oh well.

You can't force an individual to do something they don't want to do - THAT IS NOT FREEDOM..

Hell, If I wanted too I could open up a business and only serve people who wear silly hats - its no different than a dress code which MANY bars, restaurants and clubs impose.

Individuals can serve whoever the fuck they want... Buying a fucking sandwich or getting served ISN'T A RIGHT...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...


Is this further proof that you know more about history than I?

The markets included slavery.  The markets included lunch counters that discriminated.  The markets used Black labor after slavery at reduced costs.  The markets discriminated against Black families who wanted to buy a home in a previously white neighborhood.

The markets, dear stupid Nick, permitted discrimination and enslavement.  The LAW countermanded this discrimination.  It was not Authoritarian.  It was JUSTICE.  

And justice is codified by law.  The markets are only there to make a buck, not provide legal protections from discrimination. 

Left to their own devices, "Free Markets" would still be the last place American citizens can find equality.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



For one thing, George Washington is not the subject of this topic.  For another, he was our first president.  He led the revolution against England.  Martin Luther King was never a president.  His fame came AFTER his death, when his accomplishments were ginned up to make an undeserved hero.

If you want a white comparison to King, take JFK.  Drug addict, womanizer, his inept handling of the Cuban missile crisis brought us near to WWIII.  And, his exploits of heroism during the PT-109 incident was caused by his own screw up.  Fortunately he was able to really be a hero in the situation he caused.   Camelot wasn't Camelot until after his death, also by assassination.    Does JFK deserve the myth that has been created about him?  No, he only got to be president by some massive fraud.   Like King, JFK's reputation came after his death and is largely a matter of machination.  

I think we will eventually make up the entirety of the Civil Rights movement and the totality of the events of the day.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I never implied you were a slave...

And you DO want to be treated as a poor black victim....

If you didn't you wouldn't be in here talking shit.

BTW, I have many black friends who all agree with me on this issue which I have discussed many times with them...

I suppose you would call them an "uncle tom."

You don't want an accurate history - what you want is a history where blacks are super victims of the evil white man, and democrats came to save you from the evil white republicans...

That's what you want to hear..

That way it will make you feel all snug inside and righteous...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well under my "markets" which how you ignorantly put it - It would be illogical to turn down a paying customer.

What you're talking about is microeconomics - not "markets."

Then you go on to say "markets are responsible for discrimination."

You are one dumb motherfucker..

I didn't know economics could discriminate, considering they're their own entity..

I suppose capitalism is racist???

Is that your ignorant point???

Oh and I would love to know how 10% of a population made such a huge economic impact. Please elaborate on that one.

Also, you're a fucking Nazi if you believe you can force an individual to do something he/she refuses..

Authoritarian freak tyrant to liberty...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



I'm not talking about blacks, I'm talking about an owner who does not want his restrooms soiled by filthy Sicilians. I'm talking about an owner who will pay Sicilians less than regular workers because they are not as bright. 
If a community does not want to allow Sicilians in their neighborhood because they bring down real estate values.....why should they?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well I wouldn't live in a community that doesn't want my "ilk."

I would choose a community that would appreciate me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...


Nick,

I'm going over there and talk to that brick wall for a while.  Because I believe that wall will make more sense, be more mature, speak with greater authority and a greater sense of history than you will ever be capable of.

I pity you and your attitudes.  One day, the few and ignorant such as yourself will dwindle in number.  By attrition, by death, or, hopefully, by education, those who harbor the twisted notions of right and wrong that have so poorly served you will no longer be a problem to thinking America.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Go talk to an inanimate object, like I really care...

As a true classical liberal I don't see things as you see them.

You see things as you want to see them..


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Come on Nick...we are talking about Sicilians. 

What community would want Sicilians?  Besides being violent they breed too much and increase your crime rate. 

We really need separate communities where if they kill each other, nobody cares


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



WOW, Taylor Street in Chicago wouldn't mind me...

How about were I currently live???

Ever think about that??

I suppose I kinda blend in with the Mexicans - one assumes one of my tint is a Mexican - how racist is that??

I don't care tho..


----------



## 8537 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I just wanted to stop by long enough to quote this screed for posterity's sake.

Sweet Jesus, Nick - it's 2012!  Leave the 1912 justifications in that century where they belong.


----------



## 8537 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Lol...seriously.  Just stop before you make yourself look even more like an ignorant fuck.

Tell me Nick, what does microeconomics study?  Hint:  Markets.  The interactions of firms and  households.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> They always murder our heros



who is "THEY?".....and what other "HEROS" have been murdered?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > One black man saved it (MLK)and another one is ruining it (OBAMA)
> ...



lots of Democrats loathed the guy too Sallow.....i know....you just overlooked that....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The sainted Dr. King.  We have a holiday honoring an alcoholic whoremaster.  Somehow it seems fitting for today's people.  If King had not been assassinated, he would have spent the civil rights movement in prison for embezzling money from the Ebenezer Baptist Church to fund his legendary booze and whore parties.    Oh yes I remember the civil rights movement.  I especially remember how he ordered black children in front of Bull Connor's fire hoses because it looked good on camera.  Anything for the cause, right?



you have a link to this?.....pretty serious accusations....


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

Some of the opinions in this thread really show how far we have to go in race relations, and the Civil Rights Act DEFINENTLY does not need to go anywhere, because obviously people cannot be trusted to do the right thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



Can you believe there were actually Democratic Conservatives back then?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Some of the opinions in this thread really show how far we have to go in race relations, and the Civil Rights Act DEFINENTLY does not need to go anywhere, because obviously people cannot be trusted to do the right thing.



I think the biggest problem is complacency. We are not like that anymore so we don't need the Civil Rights bill. The idea that social pressures against bigoted business owners would have accomplished the same thing just because you could not get away with that today.

And Nick?

Nick lives in his own twisted world


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the opinions in this thread really show how far we have to go in race relations, and the Civil Rights Act DEFINENTLY does not need to go anywhere, because obviously people cannot be trusted to do the right thing.
> ...



I think people are just quick to dismiss and piss on things and parts of history they don't understand or care about, Nick is a classic example of this. Its easy for ignorant people to say oh the civil rights era was so long ago it doesn't matter and MLK was a dick head blah blah blah blah blah. That kind of ignorance astounds me.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Some of the opinions in this thread really show how far we have to go in race relations, and the Civil Rights Act DEFINENTLY does not need to go anywhere, because obviously people cannot be trusted to do the right thing.



What's "the right thing"?  Honor and worship of the black equivalent of Jim Baker?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the opinions in this thread really show how far we have to go in race relations, and the Civil Rights Act DEFINENTLY does not need to go anywhere, because obviously people cannot be trusted to do the right thing.
> ...



The "right thing" is to treat everyone equally you stupid bigoted fuck.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That is what I propose!  Haven't you got that part yet?  What you want is equality with a nudge.  There are certain things we should just sort of ignore because the person is black and deserves a leg up.  Who should get a pass on their behavior because of the color of their skin?  Who?  If Martin Luther King was white, and did exactly the same things, do you think this white guy deserves statues in his honor, a day named after him, every major city to have a street named after him, parades and the level of hero worship?  

By all means, lets have a little equality here.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 18, 2012)

When you get right down to it, anyone who does believe in equality is automatically a racist.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I could really give a fuck less what color Martin Luther King was, but you obviously do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Hey...it worked for Lincoln


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Evidently its ok for a white man to have a holiday, parade and streets named after him, but a black man cannot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Making him into the mythic figure that has been done is wrong no matter what color he is.
If you look at it realistically without needing the crutch of racism, Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas were demonized for doing far less than King ever did.   Where the hell were the black people when Herman Cain's political career was being railroaded into the gutter?  Why didn't they step up and say "Knock this shit off"?   Where were the black protests when Clarence Thomas was undergoing his own high tech lynching?    

What happened?  White liberals didn't give their permission?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Your racism stinks.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...





Yeah...poor Clarence...he never did get that Supreme Court position, did he?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



mistah nick,

you nevah finda woman and ahave child witha attitude lika this.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Can you discuss the subject without the racism crutch?

No.

Now you have an inkling of just how it happens that the word is rapidly losing whatever meaning it had.  It is the last refuge of the intellectually bankrupt. Do you have it within you to defend the Great Man WITHOUT resorting to racism?  You understand that using the word racist is designed to foreclose any further discussion of the subject or the issues.  Thereafter, the discussion becomes one of defending one's self against the charge of racism.  The uncomfortable subject is safely abandoned.  It's the black equivalent of "So's yer old man".  

This discussion at least is now foreclosed.  You have nothing to say beyond "you're a racist".


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And you have nothing to say but Dr. King is a womanizer, drunk, went to sex parties etc etc etc you have said the same thing 10,000 times, maybe its a good thing that this conversation is over.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Did Clarence Thomas or Herman Cain have the FBI tapping their phone and bedroom trying to dig up dirt?  

Cain and Thomas were running for public office. Dr King was what we like to call a community organizer. If the community Dr King was leading objected to his womanizing they could have selected a different leader. Thomas did end up on the Supreme Court while Cain, himself, chose to drop out of the race. If Cain thought that Republicans would vote for him and ignore his reputation of chasing white women, he could have stayed in the primaries


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Perhaps if you compare what Dr. King did in advancing freedom, liberty and equality in this country instead of his alleged peccadilloes, you would finally understand why Dr. King is so widely admired.  It seems to me that you want to concentrate on Dr. King's morality as described by FBI tapes and totally ignore his accomplishments as an American man of peace.

Cain was trying to make a buck in the pizza business.  Hardly a calling that could elevate him to hero status.  Thomas is a Conservative and a philanderer.  He has not done the work Dr. King and the Civil Rights movement did to advance the equality of all Americans.

Your feeble comparisons do little to dispel the perception that your objections to Dr. King's message reveals a racist attitude at least and a contempt for equality of all men created by God at worst.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Thomas Jefferson had a black slave as a mistress. Does that negate the Declaration of Independence?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I gotta hand it to you.  You tried.

I never objected to King's message, even if most of it was plagiarized.  You gave it a good run.


----------



## Flaylo (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Herman cain said no racism existed and that black people were brainwashed. Where were you rightwing dipshits to support your Uncle Tom ass Cain?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Plagiarized?  From whom?  From what?  Should Dr. King have credited the Declaration of Independence as a source?  He did.  Should Dr. King have cited Jesus of Nazareth as a source of inspiration?  He did that too.  

Are you saying Dr. King's message of equality and freedom lacked originality?  Perhaps.  There are still plenty of Americans who desperately need reminding that freedom and equality require constant vigilance and support lest they be lost to those who enjoy picking fly shit out of the ground pepper.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


you can say it RW,dont be scared........many Democrats dont like Black people....it is not just a Right wing Republican thing......


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dr King


----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2014)

I see someone else swallod this PC crap!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2014)

Dr King and all who engaged in the Civil Rights struggle were American Patriots


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry bout that,


1. Well Martin Luther had a great dream, but he also had a great squeeze.
2. She wasn't his wife.
3. That does effect his legacy.
4. Why is it, it seems all black men have a wandering eye?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Politico (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow so you do the delusional thing every year.


----------



## kaz (Jan 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human


MLK was a great man who did great things for his country by opposing violence.  First of all, hyperbole like this and the rest of your piece is not only not necessary, but it undermines from the reality of what he did.  Second, civil rights was coming, it would have happened with or without him.  He deserves credit for making that less violent than it could have been.  But again the hyperbole that he saved the country doesn't send the right message.



rightwinger said:


> But a country that does not treat its citizens with respect is not a moral superpower



You mean unless they are rich or hard working...


----------



## Trajan (Jan 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



I admire the man and his works but no one person is bigger than the country so as to saving it? *shrugs*


as an aside, I think we owe him a better monument than the one they concocted, the sculpture/statue is, well, way harsh, I don't remember him scowling much, his disposition of was lighter than that despite the travails..... he was an optimist, you don't get that at all from the facial expression they set in stone.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 20, 2014)

to say he saved the country is a mockery of what he accomplished.  he didn't save the country, he made the country a better place to live for all people, especially black people.  

without him, the country would have survived.  

hyperbole does not do this great man justice.


----------



## The T (Jan 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Tell us WHY the Democrats were AGAINST what MLK stood for?


----------



## The T (Jan 20, 2014)

And to further RightwingShitflinger? WHY do they now claim his mantle?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human
> ...



Civil Righs was coming?

From who?  Mississippi?  Georgia?  Alabama?

They integrated by force not by any desire to do so


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2014)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



They weren't.........it was southern Democrats AND Republicans who were against him

Tell me why Conservatives were against him


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 20, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.
> ...



Becoming a socialist to solve those problems is insane.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 20, 2014)

The T said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Things like this below? Was this the Republican/Conservative platform?

"King openly advocated quotas and racial set-asides. He wrote that the "Negro today is not struggling for some abstract, vague rights, but for concrete improvement in his way of life." When equal opportunity laws failed to achieve this, King looked for other ways. In his book Where Do We Go From Here, he suggested that* "A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for him, to equip him to compete on a just and equal basis.*" To do this he expressed support for quotas. *In a 1968 Playboy interview, he said, &#8220;If a city has a 30% Negro population, then it is logical to assume that Negroes should have at least 30% of the jobs in any particular company, and jobs in all categories rather than only in menial areas.&#8221; *King was more than just talk in this regard. Working through his Operation Breadbasket, *King threatened boycotts of businesses that did not hire blacks in proportion to their population.* "

" King was even an early proponent of reparations. In his 1964 book, Why We Can't Wait, he wrote,
*
No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuries*&#8230;Yet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes. The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law.* "

"King of course was a great opponent of the free economy. In a speech in front of his staff in 1966 he said,

*You can't talk about solving the economic problem of the Negro without talking about billions of dollars.* You can't talk about ending the slums without first saying profit must be taken out of slums. You're really tampering and getting on dangerous ground because you are messing with folk then. You are messing with captains of industry&#8230; Now this means that we are treading in difficult water, because it really means that we are saying that something is wrong&#8230;with capitalism&#8230; There must be a better* distribution of wealth *and maybe America must move toward a *Democratic Socialism*. "
Myths of Martin Luther King ? LewRockwell.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking at the problems of the black family. Can you really say he saved this country? Saving this country would of = the black community being better off. 

Right? Music alone has want to hell.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Looking at the problems of the black family. Can you really say he saved this country? Saving this country would of = the black community being better off.
> 
> Right? Music alone has want to hell.



Show where one caused the other

Want to talk about the increased roles of blacks in our society?  More career fields open to blacks. Managerial positions. Even the President


----------



## Rocko (Jan 21, 2014)

He didn't save the country. That statement is preposterous. He played a big role in the civil rights movement, yes, but that movement was bigger than one person. King is martyr of the movement and romanticizing him has become tradition, but if you look at the facts, he had some serious flaws.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Why we needed Dr King


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So civil rights was on no one's radar, the movement was created, carried out and was successful only because of MLK and if it weren't for him, we would still have segregation in the south and white people would think blacks are "dirty, diseased and sub human."  Wow, that's good to know...


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 21, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Looking at the problems of the black family. Can you really say he saved this country? Saving this country would of = the black community being better off.
> 
> Right? Music alone has want to hell.



The Black community would be different had he lived. After his death, many Blacks decided that they did not want to live in the White community, and their communities deteriorated.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> He didn't save the country. That statement is preposterous. He played a big role in the civil rights movement, yes, but that movement was bigger than one person. King is martyr of the movement and romanticizing him has become tradition, but if you look at the facts, he had some serious flaws.



We all have flaws. Can you cast the first stone.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> He didn't save the country. That statement is preposterous. He played a big role in the civil rights movement, yes, but that movement was bigger than one person. King is martyr of the movement and romanticizing him has become tradition, but if you look at the facts, he had some serious flaws.



How would you react if someone spat on your child for trying to go to school?
How would you react if someone firebombed your church?
How would you react if someone kidnapped and tortured your child to death?

How do you think the gun nuts on this board would react?  I know I would want to return violence with violence...it is a natural reaction

It was Dr King, through force of will, that kept the movement peaceful. Any violence from Civil Rights protestors would have been met with massive police retaliation and the movement would have stalled

By keeping the movement peaceful, Dr King won the support of the public and ultimately won the game


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Blacks fought and died in WWI and came back to an America that insisted on keeping them as second class citizens. 
Blacks fought and died in WWII and came back to an America that insisted on keeping them as second class citizens

Any demonstration that blacks did not "know their place" was met with violent attacks that were condoned by the local and state government.

When did you expect this movement to take place.? If Civil Rights came, it would be violent retaliation for the violence blacks were experiencing

Dr King was the symbol of the movement. Dr King was the one who insisted on peaceful resistance. Dr King taught them what to do and how to do it

Dr King saved this country


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL.  I gave him a lot of credit, particularly for the non-violence.  Your hyperbole is a dishonor to him because it obscures the incredible things he actually did accomplish.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Which part of what I wrote is not accurate?


----------



## paperview (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Why we needed Dr King


A truly memorable and iconic depiction of Ruby Bridges.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



Great post.

I was shocked at the number of overt racist Animals we have on USMB -- they all raised their dirty little heads yesterday and screamed Yee-haw!!

Thank you for posting the truth about Dr. King and honoring him.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Dr King and all who engaged in the Civil Rights struggle were American Patriots



 ...  ...   ...  ...   ...  ...   ...  

yuckkkk !  your bullshit makes me sick, he was a liar, commie, plagiarist, drunk, woman hater, etc., etc.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Wildman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr King and all who engaged in the Civil Rights struggle were American Patriots
> ...



I laugh at the TeaTards on this board who claim they are American Patriots

They run around in silly hats screaming ....Look at me, I'm a PATRIOT

A TeaTard has never put their life on the line, never fought for true freedom and liberty, never faced a corrupt government that would beat them and imprison them

Dr King and the rest of the Civil Rights movement did just that. They were beaten, arrested, murdered ...fire bombed

All in the name of equality

That is what a REAL PATRIOT is


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2014)

King's message of change through non-violent methods was a good message and set the right tone for the country to eliminate discrimination.

Integration would have happened on its own, we can debate for the next 100 years whether it would have been more or less peaceful if it had not been forced.

History is what it is,  King did some good.   But to make him some kind of perfect man is ridiculous.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is plenty of hate and hyperbole coming from both sides.  You, as a far leftist, are no better than those on the far right.


----------



## paperview (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2014)

paperview said:


>



Good quote,  now maybe you understand why so many Americans are opposed to Obama's policies.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Redfish said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Clueless

You have no undersanding of Jim Crow evil


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Of course I do.   I am quite sure that my knowledge of history and the south during segragation exceeds yours by a large margin.

Obama's policies have hurt the poor, and poor blacks in particular.  His rhetoric is devisive---remember the beer summit and "the police acted stupidly"  ?   How about his siding with the lying black whore in the Duke case?  

Obama is a blatant racist, face it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Beer summit is evil?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Obama jumping to conclusions based or race was wrong and hurt race relations.  The beer summit was  a joke.

policies that hurt the people he is claiming to help are wrong (evil is in the eye of the beholder)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I guess if you look at it that way

To Dr King........ lynching, firebombing schools and churches, beating protestors is evil
To you.....a Beer Summit is evil


----------



## paperview (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Do they even listen to themselves?

It is a wonder.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 21, 2014)

Redfish said:


> King's message of change through non-violent methods was a good message and set the right tone for the country to eliminate discrimination.
> 
> Integration would have happened on its own, we can debate for the next 100 years whether it would have been more or less peaceful if it had not been forced.
> 
> History is what it is,  King did some good.   But to make him some kind of perfect man is ridiculous.



I agree.
Though I see King as a great man. He did what he did knowing full well he could be killed by some racist asshole at any time. 

Was he perfect?? Hell no but he was a great man in my eyes.


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The two big ones are:

1) The absurdity that but for MLK civil rights would not have happened.  I gave him credit for being the leader and for advocating peaceful protests and subsequently saving a lot of lives both black and white.  Your view it would not have happened is absolutely preposterous.

2)  You take the view of the tiny percent of the worst racists in existence and make it sound like main stream views.  The KKK was brought down primarily by white racists in the south who while not wanting to integrate believed lynching people and terrorizing families was morally wrong.

I am aware your vocabulary is limited, so I'll just let you know that hyperbole does not mean that what you said is baseless, it means you took what is true in ways and exaggerated them out to ridiculous proportions.


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > King's message of change through non-violent methods was a good message and set the right tone for the country to eliminate discrimination.
> ...



Agreed.  RW's hyperbole in his OP post aside, he was a great man who did a great thing for his country.  Had he advocated violence, there would have been a whole lot more.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I stand by my OP

Dr King saved this country


----------



## kaz (Jan 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course you do.  I have no doubt at all that you actually believe your own drivel.  I am not saying you are lying, I'm saying you don't know what you're talking about.  And I'm not even really saying to you but other people who have critical minds who might be reading it.


----------



## Sydney (Feb 9, 2014)

George Washington was a racist slave owner and should be banished from American history. Scrap Mt. Rushmore and start over with the faces of Obama, Sharpton, Jackson and Malcolm X. The real founders of America!!!


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



That is an amusing statement.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was the friendly racists who brought down the KKK


----------



## kaz (Feb 10, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is a historical fact.  And it may seem "amusing" on the surface, it does make sense if you think about it.  When the KKK started getting powerful, the FBI targeted them for penetration.  It turned out basically how the KKK was driven was that a bunch of white racists would get together and bash blacks and integration.  Most of them just wanted to disapprove and complain and live with it.   A relative few were the ones who truly hated blacks and wanted to go to violence and terror to keep them down.  The rest of them went along with that afraid to say no to them.

When the FBI started going to individuals and getting them to rat out and spy on the Klan for them they people falling over themselves to do it, the Klan went from a massively effective organization to a demasculated one very quickly.

Even though those people were racists and thought blacks were inferior and didn't want them to actually go to their church or live in their neighborhood, they saw murder and terrorizing them as wrong and they cooperated.  Frankly it's not hard to see why.  Not wanting someone to live next door to you doesn't mean you want them hanging from a tree while their house is burning and their terrified family is running for their lives.


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Do you have any real evidence to back what you are saying up, or are you just conjecturing?


----------



## Wildman (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> King's message of change through non-violent methods was a good message and set the right tone for the country to eliminate discrimination.
> 
> Integration would have happened on its own, we can debate for the next 100 years whether it would have been more or less peaceful if it had not been forced.
> 
> History is what it is,  King did some good.   But to make him* some kind of perfect* man is ridiculous.



ooooh ! he was a "perfect" hell raising radical commie that hated America who in my *OPINION* caused more bloodshed, than the KKK !


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > King's message of change through non-violent methods was a good message and set the right tone for the country to eliminate discrimination.
> ...



Your signature is hysterical when considering most of your comments...

You may actually be an indoctrinated moron, as bad as Jake Starkly.


----------



## kaz (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Your lack of knowledge of history and unwillingness to cure your ignorance with Google aside, it always amuses me when liberals call conservatives, "black and white."

If someone is a racist they are willing to burn crosses in their yard terrorizing their families and hang people from trees.  There is nothing in the middle that you can grasp.


----------



## kaz (Feb 10, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



I don't search for links for basic history for willfully ignorant liberals.  It's my expectation you know history or you're willing to learn that on your own.  If you aren't willing, I don't really care.  The loss is yours.  I am on Google all the time when I post.   I will ask someone if I Google and it doesn't support what they said.  Obviously you didn't do that because it would have verified what I said.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



I find your view of history to be hilarious

"The KKK was brought down primarily by white racists in the south who while not wanting to integrate believed lynching people and terrorizing families was morally wrong."

I have never seen anyone draw such a ridiculous conclusion


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

All said and done, it was the Southern Poverty Law Center that brought down the KKK.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 10, 2014)

If the racial divisions of the early and mid 1900s had continued today, this country could not have lasted much longer.  I honestly believe that!


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...




I have found NO evidence to support what you have posted. Furthermore , your assessment of me as a liberal, and ignorant of history borders on comical.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



Hey Norton .... Trixie would be proud of you .
Did you actually write that or is  it a Copy & Paste.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



Google if you wish....but I wrote it


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 10, 2014)

His message was ignored by his people as it was a massage that promoted hard work and a life of advancement.

You aren't seeing this. Right?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

paperview said:


> All said and done, it was the Southern Poverty Law Center that brought down the KKK.



I  beg to differ Republicans defeated the Ku Klux Klan.   Southern Poverty Law Center was a side show.


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

I like massages.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > All said and done, it was the Southern Poverty Law Center that brought down the KKK.
> ...



Which Republicans?


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > All said and done, it was the Southern Poverty Law Center that brought down the KKK.
> ...


lol.  

Which republicans?


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

<damn cross post>


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I did - on Plagiarism checker - it came up 100% Unique Content - I am amazed that someone as seemingly dim-witted as you pretend to be in 99% of your posts could write something like that - *WELL DONE *


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think that Detroit needs to file for bankruptcy since it is one of the worst cities financially. I mean if you think about it, cities like Compton and Inverness in California who have a smaller population stratosphere are financially holding up, and according to a recent Forbes article, the schools are even doing better. How?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> I think that Detroit needs to file for bankruptcy since it is one of the worst cities financially. I mean if you think about it, cities like Compton and Inverness in California who have a smaller population stratosphere are financially holding up, and according to a recent Forbes article, the schools are even doing better. How?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?





Detroit was better before segregation.


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you think about it, even after we killed Osama Bin Laden, we have to face the fact that he ended up accomplishing his goal. Ruining the US financially and creating so much terror in the hearts of Americans that we were forced to spend on unneccesary security oriented programs. In the end, sadly Osama Bin Laden accomplished his goal. Thoughts??


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> I think that Detroit needs to file for bankruptcy since it is one of the worst cities financially. I mean if you think about it, cities like Compton and Inverness in California who have a smaller population stratosphere are financially holding up, and according to a recent Forbes article, the schools are even doing better. How?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



You made this your first post on the board?

You will not last long


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

paperview said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



The most well-known opposition to black equality (well, other than the Democrat Party itself), was and is the Ku Klux Klan.  Virtually every member of the KKK was an active member of, the Democrat Party.

In an effort to combat Democrat efforts, either directly as a party or through their terrorist arm known as the KKK, the *Republican Congress established the U.S. Department of Justice to prosecute those persecuting blacks*, in the process protecting blacks and the rights that had been extended to them. As history chronicles, this turned out to be more difficult than Republicans had hoped, taking another century before widespread and open violence against blacks by their Democrat tormentors would come to a merciful end (by then the party had learned to apply more subtle tactics to keep blacks oppressed).

Though Republicans continued passing laws protecting the rights of blacks, the power and influence of the Democrat Party/KKK rose over the coming decades, often through violent intimidation. *High profile blacks and Republicans were targeted for violent reprisals, and injury and bloodshed common.* 

*Southern Poverty Law Center had a hand in suppressing the KKK, this is undeniable - but it's the Republican Party that battled them relentlessly for a very long time .*


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> I think that Detroit needs to file for bankruptcy since it is one of the worst cities financially. I mean if you think about it, cities like Compton and Inverness in California who have a smaller population stratosphere are financially holding up, and according to a recent Forbes article, the schools are even doing better. How?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


You never get a second chance to make a good impression.

Are you in the right thread?


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> If you think about it, even after we killed Osama Bin Laden, we have to face the fact that he ended up accomplishing his goal. Ruining the US financially and creating so much terror in the hearts of Americans that we were forced to spend on unneccesary security oriented programs. In the end, sadly Osama Bin Laden accomplished his goal. Thoughts??




This is due to Obama's way of dealing with things. For example, under the republican administrations in the past, we were completing our goal, but once Hussein became president, we emboldened the enemy. The war on Terror was a patriotic endeavor to SAVE America. Osama Bin Laden didn't accomplish his goal, Obama accomplished Osama's goal.


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> TeaParty911 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Detroit needs to file for bankruptcy since it is one of the worst cities financially. I mean if you think about it, cities like Compton and Inverness in California who have a smaller population stratosphere are financially holding up, and according to a recent Forbes article, the schools are even doing better. How?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...


Jezzuz winger - will you stop getting inside my head?

:lol


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


So you had to go back to 1870...back when republicans were the liberals.

Too funny.  Name some of those republicans in 1970...a hundred years later- who brought down the KKK.


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

America4America is a communist who acts a liberal socialist and wants to kick Obama out of his seat. He is a communist who wants to terrorize the people on the board with his farcical propaganda. Dont listen to his banter. Im just kidding, but there are people who think like that who need to get their brain checked.


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> Visual Basic is not a necessary tool for success


I think we got us a bot here.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



I thought you would come back with this nonsense that turns a North/South issue into a Democratic/Republicans issue

No further response required


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

When we look at our gdp it is very bad


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



You also know that lynching used to be a fun spectacle that provided  amusement for a whole community, right?


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

I get payed minimum wage at 7.25 and i want it to be $10.00, how am I supposed to get a minority scholarship with that suckish pay


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> I get payed minimum wage at 7.25 and i want it to be $10.00, how am I supposed to get a minority scholarship with that suckish pay



Despite the fact that your post is off topic, I will address it anyway. There should not even be a minimum wage. It should be up to EMPLOYERS, as they EMPLOY people, they should have the FEEDOM to decide wages. Simple as that!


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...


Yup.  
 "Fun" for the whole family.


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> TeaParty911 said:
> 
> 
> > I get payed minimum wage at 7.25 and i want it to be $10.00, how am I supposed to get a minority scholarship with that suckish pay
> ...



Employers are very evil, they are very egocentric and all they care about is themselves and how to used the chinese child labor c++ program and how to reap benefits off their unfortunate employees


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > TeaParty911 said:
> ...




Does it matter if they are? Ultimately, they should have FREEDDOM! Your point is worthless.


----------



## paperview (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty:  Every post you have made has been off-topic.

That is not allowed here.

Stop it.


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just want to apologize to everyone in the United States of America for going off topic on this forum. I just made account and am very confused


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

TeaParty911 said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > TeaParty911 said:
> ...



generalizations like that just make you look very very stupid.


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

The great swamig Saptarishi says that we should all go one welfare and bankrupt the government and then run the government with out welfare money and make this country a oligarchy


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

America4America's real name Wu tang clan Daquan Junkface


----------



## TeaParty911 (Feb 10, 2014)

America4America is now yawning


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Where do we find these trolls?


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Where do we find these trolls?



I guess they are merely following your example.   jumping into a thread and posting talking points rather than meaningful discussion.


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 10, 2014)

Teaparty911 is probably a leftist.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

King's message and methods were good and positive.   King would not be happy with Obama, Sharpton, Jackson, Farrakhan or any of the other current race-baiters.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> King's message and methods were good and positive.   King would not be happy with Obama, Sharpton, Jackson, Farrakhan or any of the other current race-baiters.



Republican propaganda

King would not be happy with Farrakhan who has no political influence. King seemed to be very happy with Jesse Jackson when he was alive, why would now be different

Rev King would be THRILLED with President Obama


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > King's message and methods were good and positive.   King would not be happy with Obama, Sharpton, Jackson, Farrakhan or any of the other current race-baiters.
> ...



King would be happy to see a black president,  he would not be happy that the first black president is incompetent and corrupt.   He would not be happy that obama's failures will make it very to elect another black president.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You are just being foolish now

President Obama has 95% approval rating among blacks in this country. In fact, Rev King would be outraged at the petty political games being conducted by republicans against President Obama


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



prove it


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



2012 election


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



King would be happy with my cooking and other bullshit hypotheticals


----------



## kaz (Feb 10, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Ouch, I"m heartbroken.



Sorry man, I tried to cry.  I really did.  The people who were in the KKK who ratted them out to the FBI weren't racists, gotcha.  They just joined for the social events.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you claimed that he now has a 95% approval rating with blacks.   the 2012 election has nothing to do with that claim

either prove it or retract the claim.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Lets put it this way.....people VOTE for the candidate they APPROVE of

2012 showed our President with overwhelming approval among blacks. For you to claim that Dr King would think otherwise shows profound ignorance on your part


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



so you are retracting your claim that 95% of blacks approve of him TODAY.   Good, honesty is good for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Nope


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ok then prove that obama has a 95% approval rating with blacks TODAY.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Since he was elected in 2008 his approval numbers among blacks have been in the 93-95% range. 

Show me any source that shows his approval among blacks has dropped below 90%


----------



## Redfish (Feb 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you made the claim, the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ive been reflecting more on this. God saved this nation again and again. He used MLK Jr to do it this time.

That gives me hope. Because it tells me that God isn't through with us.


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Well, you Google like a liberal.  So let's walk through the steps.

The KKK was brought down because once the FBI started focusing on them, they were flooded with inside informants.  The KKK leaders couldn't go to the bathroom without the FBI already knowing where they were headed.  Anyone who knows anything about the fall of the KKK from a dominant southern force to a fringe group knows that basic bit of history.

These were members of the KKK.  Why did they join?  Why did they turn on the KKK?  Did they think it was a social club?  Explain how with a basic knowledge of history it is "NO evidence" that they were racists who once they realized how far the KKK was going, they were appalled and when the FBI knocked on their doors they cooperated.


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ive been reflecting more on this. God saved this nation again and again. He used MLK Jr to do it this time.
> 
> That gives me hope. Because it tells me that God isn't through with us.



I've wondered if with the rise of worldwide socialism if we are heading into another Dark Ages.  We tend to think in terms of a hundred years being a long time, but our civilization will be here in a hundred thousand.

Maybe we are just heading into a dark period and maybe it's permanent, but I prefer to think that over thinking that humanity is screwed, which is how it looks now.

MLK did a great thing though, I'm with you on that.  Doing it through peace was so much more effective.


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Not a liberal, LOL.

A stupid, snarky point that is factually inaccurate and has nothing to with anything anyone said.  If you want to claim you're not a duck, stop quacking.

KKK used violence, MLK used peace.  That was the way to win, not just be right.

Everyone has weaknesses, most people are basically good.  Even in the KKK.  

We hate the terrorists, but would we really want to see their children running from burning homes in the middle of the night?   Being a racist doesn't mean you want that.


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Still not a single link. Your lack of evidence and appeal to emotion is reminiscent of the early progressives, people who actively engaged in lynching. Most of the people lynched were lynched for no reason as well...

Project MUSE - <i>Lynching and Spectacle: Witnessing Racial Violence in the Jim Crow South, 1890-1940</i> (review)

Lynching of Jesse Washington - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ida B. Wells - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Author of A Red Record


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Your links don't contradict anything I said.  If anything, they support it.  As is typically the case, the KKK was driven by a small percentage, the rest were sickened by what they did, which is why when they had the chance, they sold out the KKK leaders.  MLK was a great man to live in that environment and advocate peaceful solutions.

As for your request for links, you're going to have to be more specific on your ignorance you're asking me to cure for you.  Please identify which point is outside your realm of knowledge.

Point 1)  The KKK was brought down by the FBI, who once they started trying to penetrate KKK groups were assisted by endless informants in the KKK.  

Point 2)  The informants were mostly racists since they did join the KKK on their own.

Point 3)  The informants were against the level of violence the leaders went to, which is why they so willingly informed on them.

As for point 1, it's basic historical fact, if you don't know that, I'm not Googling it for you any more than I'm going to Google who won WWII.  But other than that, let me know what you aren't grasping.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Stop making informants out to be heroes

They informed for the same reasons most people inform....to save their own ass


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2014)

she still loves those racists


----------



## American4Americ (Feb 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> American4Americ said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Oh, by "racists" you mean informants. I suppose they did it out of the goodness of their hearts?


----------



## Redfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ive been reflecting more on this. God saved this nation again and again. He used MLK Jr to do it this time.
> 
> That gives me hope. Because it tells me that God isn't through with us.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 11, 2014)

MLK did some good for the country, his message was correct and Blblical.

But to claim that he saved the country is really streching it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2014)

he saved this country from racists like you


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Yes, by calling them "racists" I was calling them "heroes."  LOL.  What a moron.


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

American4Americ said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > American4Americ said:
> ...



Actually, I said why they did it.  Not only do you not Google but you don't read posts you're responding to.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> MLK did some good for the country, his message was correct and Blblical.
> 
> But to claim that he saved the country is really streching it.



If MLK had not stood in the path of armed retalliation for the abuses of Jim Crow what would have happened to this country?

They blew up a black church...lets go burn some white churches
They hung an innocent black man.....lets go hang some white men
That all white jury just let off those murderers.....lets go get them
You refuse to serve blacks?....lets see if you still have a restaurant tomorrow


----------



## Redfish (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MLK did some good for the country, his message was correct and Blblical.
> ...



A lot of that kind of thing happened BECAUSE of MLK.   Not saying it is ever right when either side does it.   But King did cause a lot of violence even though he preached against it.

I lived through that period.  It was a bad time in the USA, King helped with his message of non-violence,  but he did not save the country.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Really?

I never heard that story. Which violence did Dr King cause?


----------



## Redfish (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You really have to ask that?   Were you alive during that time?   Even though his message was good and correct, it did stir up a lot of racial tension on both sides.  Blacks and whites died.   It was a terrible time.  

Could integration have happened peacefully and naturally?   We will never know.  But having lived through that, I think it could have.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Oh I get your point

Because he protested he caused those whites to come and bust heads because of all the "tension"

Stupid Dr King should have followed your advice and just ignored the issue.........would have happened on its own


----------



## paperview (Feb 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You see, if MLK hadn't been so UPPITY, those whites wouldn't have firebombed the churches and houses, burnt crosses or caused all those white jurors to let murderers go free.


----------



## paperview (Feb 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> ...
> Could integration have happened peacefully and naturally?   We will never know.  But having lived through that, I think it could have.



For gawdssake...it was a hundred years after slavery  was abolished...

Peacefully and naturally my ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Happy birthday to Dr King


----------



## reconmark (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Please...shut the fuck up with that stupidity.
MLK caused nothing, he never committed a violent act against those that were murdering, raping, beating and blowing up children.

If my response to an individual that wants the right to vote, stay at a hotel of their choice and not be treated as a third rate non-citizen is to murder and kill, then those actions are mine and mine alone.

Yeah he saved this country. Had he not their would be continual violence, retribution and domestic terrorism in the streets.
Black people has enough of the treatment Jim Crow and segregation handed to them, too many whites wanted a South Africa.
That wasn't going to happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Can you imagine how most of us would have reacted if someone had blown up a church killing little girls and the government covered it up and refused to prosecute?
How many of us would have peacefully marched across the Edmund Pettus bridge in Selma and allowed the police to beat us with billy clubs without reacting ?

Violence would have been a natural response and it would have destroyed the country in a race war. Dr King won his revolution without firing a shot


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

IMHO: There is absolutely no doubt in mind mind that the United States made monumental progress toward "All Men are Created Equal" and "Liberty and Justice for All" thanks to Martin Luther King.

We are far closer to realizing the goals of our founding fathers thanks to him.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 

MLK did good things for the country and race relations, so did JFK.  But neither of them saved the country.

The problem is that we no longer have any MLKs or JFKs.   The message of MLK has been corrupted by race baiters and shit stirrers like Sharpton, Jackson, Farrakhan, and Obama.    Those 4 people have undone the good done by MLK and JFK.   Those 4 people are personally responsible for the current state or race relations in this country.   MLK is turning over in his grave at how the so-called black leaders of today have destroyed the good that he did.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


 
Martin Luther King would be thrilled to death with black President Barack Obama


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 

It was happening,  I was there, in the south at that time.   Sure there were assholes on both sides, but the majority were seeing that segregation and discrimination were wrong.   The civil rights act was passed by open minded republicans and democrats in spite of racist democrats who tried to fillibuster it.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

He would have been happy with a black president,   not the half black socialist incompetent that is obama.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

and for the record.   obama is half white, half black arab-----------he is NOT an african american.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
Lets see...

A black President, black senators, congressmen, supreme court justices
Black astronauts, baseball managers, doctors, lawyers
Higher percentages of black mangers and blacks in skilled positions
Blacks openly attending white universities
Interracial marriage accepted

I think he would be quite pleased


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


How many more decades do you think it would have taken to "peacefully and naturally" end segregation and Jim Crow laws?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
For the record, almost every black american has some white in their bloodline


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

oh Lord ....


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Your buddy Rush Limbaugh refers to him as a "Halfrican."


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
The insistence of these racists in reminding us that President Obama is half white is laughable

A half white Obama would have beed forced to ride in the back of the bus, would have had his voting rights restricted, couldn't eat in restaurants or stayed in public hotels.....

He would not be allowed to drink from white water fountains half the time

Dr King put an end to that


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

everyone should be pleased with that kind of progress.   What exactly is your point?

are you trying to equate obama and King?   if so, you are totally full of shit because obama is not worthy to wipe the red clay off  King's shoes.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

if the shoe fits--------------------------------


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 

none of those things happened to obama.   he was raised in hawaii and indonesia, smoked pot, loafed around, and tried to  look cool.

King did not put an end to those things, the civil rights act of 1965 did, and it was passed by republicans in spite of democrat fillibusters.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
realistically it might have taken another 10 years.   But we will never know will we?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

how many is "almost all" ?   My point is that obama's non white half is not black african, its black arab


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


*"The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism." - Martin Luther King Jr.*


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

Well considering how long it took to end slavery - and how long Jim Crow was in effect - I think 10 years sounds unrealistically optimistic.

by 40 years or so - at least.

Where would the impetus for change have come from?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Well considering how long it took to end slavery - and how long Jim Crow was in effect - I think 10 years sounds unrealistically optimistic.
> 
> by 40 years or so - at least.
> 
> Where would the impetus for change have come from?


 

human nature, Christian beliefs, the general goodness of human beings, the constitution, the bill of rights, churches, common sense.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

if he said that, he was wrong.   no one is right 100% of the time.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Well considering how long it took to end slavery - and how long Jim Crow was in effect - I think 10 years sounds unrealistically optimistic.
> ...



So how long did it take those things to do away with slavery?

But of course there is no firm case one way or another since it's all speculation. But given our history and the general slow pace of change (without a major impetus like King provided), I personally think 10 years is too optimistic. But yes, we will never know for sure - thank goodness.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


 

too long,  whats your point?  
Societal change is always hard.
But we in the US generally get it right in the end.

But, forced societal change never works.   Legislated societal change never works.   Mandated societal change never works--------can you say Henry the VIII?


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 15, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Had he not their would be continual violence, retribution and domestic terrorism in the streets.



Although I agree with the bulk of your post and admire MLK - the fact that we have "continual violence, retribution and domestic terrorism in the streets"  does not add well to your case .  If you believe that there is not domestic terrorism in the streets try walking through Bedford Stuyvestant in NY or Ferguson in Missouri - Regardless of what race you are.  Try walking through a neighborhood run by the Bloods or Latin Kings .... or a no-go zone such as in Dearborn Michigan where only Moslems are allowed .....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 15, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.



*Should be easy enough for you since you don't work or go to school anyway.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 15, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Had he not their would be continual violence, retribution and domestic terrorism in the streets.
> ...



*Perhaps if the far right hadn't had him assassinated in 1968 we wouldn't have so much of this today.*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 15, 2015)

Actually it was the Republicans and the Civil Rights Act....  but certainly MLK was a major player in civil rights reform.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 15, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




This is True - Damn those Democrats for Murdering such a great Man


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 15, 2015)

*It's a stunning memorial on the National Mall.  I hope to be able to visit it someday soon.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 15, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



*You probably believe the Warren report, too.*


----------



## Claudette (Jan 15, 2015)

MLK was a great man and a courageous one.

He did the things he did knowing full well that some racist asshole could kill him at any time.

A great man indeed.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 15, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




Of course not LBJ had JFK wacked - didn't you know that ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
10 years when they had already had 100 years to "do it on their own"?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 
There would have been no Civil Rights act of 1965 without King


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Where was his father from.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

That is simply not true.   The country was changing,  King was part of it, but he was not the only one by a long shot.   It would have happened without him.  

This thread is about the claim of the OP than MLK saved the country.  That is a bullshit premise and completely illogical.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

he was from the african continent.   The same continent that contains Egypt, Libya, Somalia, and many other muslim nations.   He was a black arab, not an african negro.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

Arab is not  a race, you nutbag.

----------------------------------------------
*The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism. - Martin Luther King Jr.*


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Arab is not  a race, you nutbag.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> *The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism. - Martin Luther King Jr.*


 
neither is african, you flaming dipshit.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Arab is not  a race, you nutbag.
> ...


You said Obama isn't African American.

African American is a race.

Idiot.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

A little help for the smelly fishman:

RACE


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 

no, african is not a race any more than european is a race.   Negro is a race,  caucasion is a race, asian is a race.   african american is a meaningless term that was created to give special rights to some americans.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

paperview said:


> A little help for the smelly fishman:
> 
> RACE


 

a census bureau definition---------LOL

look it up in a dictionary, dipshit.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



I agree!  Great post.  Thank you.  I was born in 1946 - so I can easily relate to your OP.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
That is total bullshit and King knew it. He had heard enough of the "Be patient, things will change in their own due time"

They didn't change for 100 years after the 13th amendment

WWII ended in 1945. That was the promise of when civil rights would change. We are in the middle of a war, it would be patriotic of blacks to not push civil rights. Blacks waited, they fought for their country only to come back and find Jim Crow in full force


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
Kenya is not africa now?

You are confusing Muslim with African. You can be both
Kenyans are not arabs


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *It's a stunning memorial on the National Mall.  I hope to be able to visit it someday soon.*


 
 I visited two years ago. I like how he is emerging from the mountain but he seems to be scowling and overweight

Reading the quotes as you walk through is very inspirational. Quite a man


----------



## reconmark (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Well considering how long it took to end slavery - and how long Jim Crow was in effect - I think 10 years sounds unrealistically optimistic.
> ...



Yeah, those things worked pretty good for white people...oh,oh wait!!!
You are pretending those things protected the Slaves on the Plantations and the Black people that were forced to endure segregation and Jim Crow???...stop playing, you're funny.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


 
Christian beliefs were used to justify slavery as plantation owners quoted how they should serve their masters. They were also used to justify separation of the races


----------



## reconmark (Jan 15, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Had he not their would be continual violence, retribution and domestic terrorism in the streets.
> ...



 I have worked in Dearborn and been treated very respectfully and I know quite a few none Muslims that live in Dearborn with no problem.
Ferguson and Missouri are in part the result of individuals frustrated with the treatment of people at the hands of Law enforcement.
MLK prevented incidents like this from occurring daily in every major city with 100 times the number of people both good and bad venting their frustrations.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

your view of history is very biased by your politcal orientation.   But you are free to believe whatever you choose, no matter how foolish.

MLK was a great man, but he did not save the USA.  That is a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


 

Is Hussein an arab (muslim) name or an african name?   Yes, you can be african and muslim,  exactly my point.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
The extreme violence with which southern whites responded to Civil Rights is more than enough evidence that they were not ready to do it on their own


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 

nope, that was a misinterpretation of Christian beliefs and teachings.   Jesus did not condone slavery.  

But we get it, we understand that you must revise history and religion in order to support your liberal agenda.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


He saved some in this country...those that listened to him.  Others chose to hip hop with their pants around their ankles and their dicks in every dumb woman that would allow it....and so you have Ferguson, Detroit, Oakland, La, nyc, Boston and a few other areas of libtardville that remain "oppressed " by whitey.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

some did (like Robert KKK Byrd, democrat,and Al Gore Sr, democrat)   but the majority did not partake in or condone violence.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

More evidence of how Dr King saved this country

Dr King held up a mirror to this country and we did not like what we saw. Mean, brutal and unjust.

For a country founded on liberty and freedom, it was a rude awakening


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2015)

It's too bad he couldn't save black America.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
The majority did not condone violence but they had no problem condoning Jim Crow and its peculiar southern institutions. As long as blacks knew their place, southerners were more than happy.

But any challenge to Jim Crow was met with extreme violence which the local governments and legal system encouraged


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> More evidence of how Dr King saved this country
> 
> Dr King held up a mirror to this country and we did not like what we saw. Mean, brutal and unjust.
> 
> For a country founded on liberty and freedom, it was a rude awakening


And we saw a lot more in that mirror that the low info voter thought would be nice to do away with...like God, individual responsibility, self discipline, work ethic, manners, marriage, duty to children, morality and belief in founding principles....ending up with a moron in the White House and a long journey back to what sustained us for centuries.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

no one is denying our history of slavery and discrimination.   Irish were also enslaved and discriminated against, so were chinese and mexicans.  That discrimination occured in the liberal northeast and far west.  But you don't want to talk about that do you?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2015)

He was a great American.  But "saved our Country?"   That's a little much.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > More evidence of how Dr King saved this country
> ...


 
Totally worthless and unsubstantiated by historical facts

But you did make a damned hard try


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> He was a great American.  But "saved our Country?"   That's a little much.


 
What were we before the Civil Rights movement?  A country that wrapped itself in the flag and proclaimed we were for liberty and justice. I fact....we weren't

Dr King saved us from being that kind of country


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I grew up in the 40-50s and never encountered a black person until I joined the Air Force in the 60s....and they were few and far between.
Now I live between two black families.....like nothing ever happened.  Until we start drinking....then it can get interesting..


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 
Somehow, the discrimination against the Irish and Chinese did not take a Civil War killing 600,000 Americans to put an end to.

When the discrimination against Irish, Chinese and Mexicans was challenged we did not see churches being bombed, bullwhips or attack dogs


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > He was a great American.  But "saved our Country?"   That's a little much.
> ...


Yes we were...we the people...we had not the right leaders....just as now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > He was a great American.  But "saved our Country?"   That's a little much.
> ...




RW.....most on the left would say we're still that kind of Country.  I would also guess at least 90% of blacks would still say we're that kind of Country. 

King was a great man.  But assholes....(mostly on the left imho) have spit on his legacy and his dream.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


 
Don't kid yourself

Our leaders reflected our society and gave us just the type of government we demanded


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Most of us were happy with the opportunity in OUR lives....we were neutral to the "plight" of the black people because we had no contact with them.  We demanded little from the government...we were content to find success thru our own efforts.  Assumed the same for the blacks.  I suppose that was a defective perception....but leaders are supposed to have the big picture and fix things.

You think those morons in Boston chaining themselves to concrete barrels give a shit about the black people?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


He was African.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I never said "too long"


I didn't put a value judgement on anything.


????????????????????

But NONE of the societal change we are talking about took place without government action.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfi


rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Redfish is just full of shit. His father was Black and from Kenya, he was African. Obama's father being African and his mother being American makes him African/American.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

American Civil Rights protesters were the Patriots of their era

In fact, they had more severe grievances than our founding fathers had


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

any idea why that was?    any idea why americans fought against other americans?   You do realize that there were slaves in the northern and western states as well as the south don't you?   You do realize that the biggest KKK organizations were in northern states don't you?    NO?  didn't think so.   You are an ignorant talking point parrot.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Redfi
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


 

so to be "african american" you have to be half white?.   Hmmm, never knew that.  What if his mother was a black american?   would be be an african african american?

I am an english/ irish/scottish american.   Where is my special hyphenated status?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


 

are the white dutch people in south africa africans too?   If his white mother married one of those white africans would obozo still be an african american?

you lefties get all spun up over words and you don't have any idea what they mean


----------



## Rozman (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm waiting for some wise ass lefty to add....
As did Obama... LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The reason is simple. The ability of the south to hold others in human bondage was threatened


----------



## reconmark (Jan 15, 2015)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...









I see your point of view.
For some MLK did not save the USA for them...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




  plenty of white people died

where is the recognition much less gratitude?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Can you believe that many white people died just so they could keep black people in bondage?


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Slaves were good at what they did...an economic advantage in that era.  Had time allowed, industrialization would have made their labors unnecessary...they would have lost their value andwould have been  let go to pursue other areas of endeavor...as they have in the ensuing years.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



First time I ever saw you praise a Republican.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2015)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


I used to be a republican......

However, Martin Luther King Jr. never was


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



And that is why we don't have slave labor today.

Amirite?


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2015)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



Republican?


*"The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism." - Martin Luther King Jr.*


----------



## guno (Jan 15, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.


Thankfully your ilk is dying off in America


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 15, 2015)

guno said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> ...


People who tell the truth?  Yes, sadly.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2015)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Was his father Dutch?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2015)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfi
> ...


What you are is thick, no hyphen.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 16, 2015)

Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.


Adolph Hitler is admired around the world.  Especially the Muslim world.  Does that make him worthy of rememberence?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.


I go to work 

The only holidays I observe are Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, Memorial Day, July 4th, and Labor Day

Personally I think our penchant for stupid holidays is a symptom of laziness


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

paperview said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Except King didnt say that.  It appears in a book purporting to be an autobiography but is fabricated.  In any case he is referring specifically to Goldwater's nomination.
Next.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.
> ...


What an absolutely stupid remark, trying to compare King with Hitler. You must be a complete moron.  And btw, the Muslim word does not admire Hitler. You are a complete moron and totally ignorant. Useless and pathetic.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
That is the Rabbi we know and love

Another desperate appeal for attention


----------



## Wildman (Jan 16, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.


<><><><><><><>
WRONG !!
only honest, truth knowing Americans believe that huge black pile of racist shit should be remembered as the one black pile of shit who caused the death of many, many innocent Americans, both black and white.

i'll never understand why you people still defend that racist black pile of shit.., unless you are of his ilk !!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.


 
I can't believe how hard they fought against it  and how they pouted after it became a holiday


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 16, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.
> ...


You're a fucking moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


 
MLK supported JFK

I think the key is not whether he was Democrat or Republican but that he despised Conservatives


----------



## paperview (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



lol.

First you say he didn't say it (he did) - It's from Dr. Kings Papers.

-then you say "in any case, he is referring..."

What a dolt.

Yes, it was at that crucial time, when t*he GOP Presidential nominee came out against voting for the Civil Rights Act*, (with a Republican later to be named St. Ronnie, holding up Goldwater's banner) --

1964...  the transformation of the party --
*
"The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism. 

All people of goodwill viewed with alarm and concern the frenzied wedding at the Cow Palace of the KKK with the radical right.* The "best man" at this ceremony was a senator whose voting record, philosophy, and program were anathema to all the hard-won achievements of the past decade.

It was both unfortunate and disastrous that the Republican Party nominated Barry Goldwater as its candidate for President of the United States. In foreign policy Mr. Goldwater advocated a narrow nationalism, a crippling isolationism, and a trigger-happy attitude that could plunge the whole world into the dark abyss of annihilation. On social and economic issues,

Mr. Goldwater represented an unrealistic conservatism that was totally out of touch with the realities of the twentieth century. The issue of poverty compelled the attention of all citizens of our country. Senator Goldwater had neither the concern nor the comprehension necessary to grapple with this problem of poverty in the fashion that the historical moment dictated. On the urgent issue of civil rights,

*Senator Goldwater represented a philosophy that was morally indefensible and socially suicidal. While not himself a racist, Mr. Goldwater articulated a philosophy which gave aid and comfort to the racist.* His candidacy and philosophy would serve as an umbrella under which extremists of all stripes would stand. In the light of these facts and because of my love for America,

*I had no alternative but to urge every Negro and white person of goodwill to vote against Mr. Goldwater and to withdraw support from any Republican candidate that did not publicly disassociate himself from Senator Goldwater and his philosophy. *

While I had followed a policy of not endorsing political candidates, I felt that the prospect of Senator Goldwater being President of the United States so threatened the health, morality, and survival of our nation, that I could not in good conscience fail to take a stand against what he represented."  Dr. Martin Luther King.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.


Is the only thing rightwinger got right on the opening post.  Even then the federal government had to use extortion to make the states actually honor the "holiday"


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

paperview said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Link?
I see you linked back to the book which is a fake autobiography of King.  You'll need to try harder next time to avoid being laughed at.
Some people are so gullible.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


 
Sad isn't it?  That we still have states fighting the Civil War


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Martin Luther King Jr. Day - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

_Senators Jesse Helms and John Porter East (both North Carolina Republicans) led opposition to the bill and questioned whether King was important enough to receive such an honor. Helms criticized King's opposition to the Vietnam War and accused him of espousing "action-oriented Marxism". Helms led a filibuster against the bill and on October 3, 1983, submitted a 300-page document to the Senate alleging that King had associations with communists. New York Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan declared the document a "packet of filth", threw it on the Senate floor and stomped on it_


Moynihan kicks ass


----------



## paperview (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




I linked to the The King Papers, straight from The King Institute  - his own words, idiot. 

"The King Papers Project's principal mission is to publish a definitive fourteen-volume edition of _*The Papers of Martin Luther King, Jr.,*_*a comprehensive collection of King's most significant correspondence, sermons, speeches, published writings, and unpublished manuscripts.*"

Martin Luther King Jr. Papers Project The Martin Luther King Jr. Research and Education Institute


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

_On May 2, 2000, South Carolina governor Jim Hodges signed a bill to make Martin Luther King, Jr.'s birthday an official state holiday. South Carolina was the last state to recognize the day as a paid holiday for all state employees. Prior to this, employees could choose between celebrating Martin Luther King Day or one of three Confederate holidays_

So what do you want Carolinians?   You want to celebrate Martin Luther King Day or celebrate slavery?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


MLK & JFK are dead. What they thought of the gop is as irrelevant as you are.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Martin Luther King is admired around the world. Only racist Americans think he is not worthy of remembrance.
> ...


Admired by you asshole right wingers.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Actually Hitler is admired by the Left much more.  His top down control of industry, his health insurance for all, his gun control.  It's like libs resurrected Hitler and adopted his program.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
Hitler supported health insurance........too funny


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


People laugh at what they dont understand.
Nazis and Health Care - Pacific Standard The Science of Society


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

How our southern states celebrate Martin Luther King Day

Alternate names:
In Virginia, it was known as Lee–Jackson–King Day, combining King's birthday with the established Lee–Jackson Day.[18] The incongruous nature of the holiday, which simultaneously celebrated the lives of Confederate Army generals and a civil rights icon, did not escape the notice of Virginia lawmakers. In 2000, Lee–Jackson Day was moved to the Friday before Martin Luther King Jr. Day, establishing Martin Luther King Jr. Day as a holiday in its own right.
In Alabama, Martin Luther King Jr. Day is known as "Robert E. Lee/Martin Luther King Birthday".

In Arkansas, Martin Luther King Jr. Day is known as "Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. and Robert E. Lee’s Birthdays"
In Mississippi, Martin Luther King Jr. Day is known as "Martin Luther King's and Robert E. Lee's Birthdays


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> How our southern states celebrate Martin Luther King Day
> 
> Alternate names:
> In Virginia, it was known as Lee–Jackson–King Day, combining King's birthday with the established Lee–Jackson Day.[18] The incongruous nature of the holiday, which simultaneously celebrated the lives of Confederate Army generals and a civil rights icon, did not escape the notice of Virginia lawmakers. In 2000, Lee–Jackson Day was moved to the Friday before Martin Luther King Jr. Day, establishing Martin Luther King Jr. Day as a holiday in its own right.
> ...


Those states typically celebrated both Lee's birthday and Jefferson Davis' birthday.  So adding King isnt very controversial.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How our southern states celebrate Martin Luther King Day
> ...


 
But highly ironic


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 16, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not really.  Both fought for freedom.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
LOL

Depends on whose freedom you are talking about


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


That's why everyone says you are our brightest poster

Always bringing up obscure facts nobody knows

Thanks


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 19, 2015)

The following link contains some great information and quotes:

This Doesn't Sound Like The MLK I Learned About In School


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Whut?






Lakhota said:


> The following link contains some great information and quotes:
> 
> This Doesn't Sound Like The MLK I Learned About In School


And then LBJ startred the great society and poverty became worse.


----------



## paperview (Jan 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Pretty sad those dudes were willing to fight to the death for the right of their confederacy to preserve and protect human bondage.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 19, 2015)

When our founding fathers wrote about "All Men are Created Equal" - that was a radical notion. So radical there was no way it could have been put into practice in 1776. It was more of a promise. That promise is a lot closer to becoming a reality thanks to MLK.

He did as much to fulfill that promise as any other founding father.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2016)

nodoginnafight said:


> When our founding fathers wrote about "All Men are Created Equal" - that was a radical notion. So radical there was no way it could have been put into practice in 1776. It was more of a promise. That promise is a lot closer to becoming a reality thanks to MLK.
> 
> He did as much to fulfill that promise as any other founding father.



To be fair to our founders, just the leap of common men being the equals of royalty was quite an achievement. To claim blacks, women and Indians were also equal was too big a leap to expect


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 14, 2016)

MLK encouraged blacks to get off their ass and compete in the "white" world.  My two neighbors did just that....and prospered.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > When our founding fathers wrote about "All Men are Created Equal" - that was a radical notion. So radical there was no way it could have been put into practice in 1776. It was more of a promise. That promise is a lot closer to becoming a reality thanks to MLK.
> ...




not really,  but neither of us were there so we really don't know what the founders thought do we?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 14, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> MLK encouraged blacks to get off their ass and compete in the "white" world.  My two neighbors did just that....and prospered.



"get off their ass"

More like he spoke to give blacks a chance.  Whites, particularly in the south, held the purse strings and were quick to shut out the African American community from an equal chance in the labor market.

"get off their ass" is an ignorant statement.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



What I find interesting is in the county where I live, MLK Day was a floating holiday before the whiners working for the county demanded it become ANOTHER paid holiday.  The sad part is those who led the charge could have had the day off to honor someone they believed did so much as the county employees had a floating holiday.    Very few actually took that day as their floater.  They would take days when the weather was warmer.  So much for honoring him.  Seems they honored themselves by having just another paid day off.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2016)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.




Here comes the Liberals claiming that what King taught about being judged by your character is being upheld with programs like affirmative action, something that focuses on race.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 14, 2016)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.




While many of those who claim they honor what he said about being judged by their character rather than color of their skin work in jobs and attend colleges where their skin color played a role in getting hired and admitted.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


Yes what they thought has been well documented

We also know how they felt about blacks, Indians and women


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...


Dr King fully supported affirmative action. It was a necessary step to equality


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




those views were shared by the entire world in the 1700s.   The founders were unique in that they signed a document saying that all men were created equal. 

MLK did some good things for the country, but he did not save it.   Mostly he expedited what was happening naturally.   I lived in the south in those years, I saw it happening in people's hearts and minds naturally.   King just helped it happen faster and for that he gets a lot of credit.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




Yes, he did.   but AA is reverse discrimination being used to compensate for past discrimination.   It was the wrong fix for a real problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


It was a hundred years after the civil war. What was happening naturally was Jim Crow

Dr King changed that

Without firing a shot


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Affirmative Action was a response to...... You can call those negroes equal but I'll be damned if I will hire one


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes he did,  I already agreed with you on that.   All I am saying is that integration was happening on its own, he just made it happen faster and for that he gets all the credit.

but the OP is foolish when it claimed that he saved the country,  that is BS.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




or this one  " I'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years"   LBJ

Do you think that was a racist statement?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The same was said about the Irish, but they never got affirmative action.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


How did he save our country?

How would you react if you were denied the vote? If people bombed your church and nobody did anything? If your father was lynched in the middle of the night? If an adult spat on your child for trying to go to school

After reading this board I would assume most would go for their guns

Dr King saved us from that. We should all be grateful


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The Irish were not discriminated against for 200 years. Their children did a pretty good job of passing for white


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




WTF is wrong with you.   I agreed with you.   MLK did many good things,  where we differ is the claim that he "saved the country".  

Who voted to pass the 1965 civil rights law in spite of democrat filibusters?   any idea?   Those are the people who saved the country in the context of race.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




grow up,  my point is valid.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Comparing the plight of the Irish in America to that of blacks is not valid


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




of course it is,  discrimination is discrimination no matter who is being discriminated against. 
When businesses put up signs saying "no Irish need apply"  that was blatant discrimination.  When there were black and white drinking fountains that was blatant discrimination.

When a black kid gets a college scholarship instead of a white or Asian kid with higher grades, that is blatant discrimination.

We don't fix past discrimination by practicing current discrimination.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 15, 2016)

*martin luther N'er. king is the reason there were and still are race riots, murderers of other N'ers.., he was a devout COMMUNIST also!! *


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Wildman said:


> *martin luther N'er. king is the reason there were and still are race riots, murderers of other N'ers.., he was a devout COMMUNIST also!! *


Why we still need affirmative action


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > *martin luther N'er. king is the reason there were and still are race riots, murderers of other N'ers.., he was a devout COMMUNIST also!! *
> ...




to stifle free speech?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 15, 2016)

King was an alcoholic, whoremaster.  He plagiarized his most famous speech from a republican.  Had he not been assassinated he would have gone to prison for embezzlement of funds from the Ebenezer Church.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> King was an alcoholic, whoremaster.  He plagiarized his most famous speech from a republican.  Had he not been assassinated he would have gone to prison for embezzlement of funds from the Ebenezer Church.


Still butt hurt after all these years


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 15, 2016)

So butt hurt.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 15, 2016)

Just recognizing the facts.  Coretta didn't dump King's ass because he was a nice guy. We teach lies in this country and MLK is one of the biggest.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Agree.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > King was an alcoholic, whoremaster.  He plagiarized his most famous speech from a republican.  Had he not been assassinated he would have gone to prison for embezzlement of funds from the Ebenezer Church.
> ...




which of those things is not true?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2016)

If the state of black America is MLK's legacy, then he is a failure.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Had Dr King not pushed for equality, the GOP would have been happy retaining Jim crow.  They won't. admit it now though.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> If the state of black America is MLK's legacy, then he is a failure.




I don't think he would be happy with our current black ghetto culture


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




total bullshit-----------as usual


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And you know it is true.  You would love to see seperate bathrooms again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 15, 2016)

Lonestar and Geaux, yes, Redfish, I don't think so.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree, MLK was a great noble man and a hero.   But why do we have an MLK day but not a Lincoln or George Washington day?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Some form of separate but equal would remain


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > If the state of black America is MLK's legacy, then he is a failure.
> ...


Maybe not

But he would be thrilled with a black president, black astronauts, black judges, black CEOs, black generals

All of which he helped happen


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yup, and many southern Trump disciples would love it!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 15, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Yup, and many southern Trump *disciplines *would love it!


Disciples, you mean; indeed, yes.

Vigilante and Lonestar and S. J. would love it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Dr King and the civil rights protesters were American patriots

In fact, their grievances against their country were stronger than the grievances of our founding fathers


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

No. No, No, No way. Luther King is else matter mathers. One black how only will hims colour to deliver in once US how wanted only Nazism A chance in WW2 before Nazism loose in Soviet Union the war begin then two atomic bombs in Japan then Nazism second hand loses in WW2 1 year later Nazism loses in Germany. Whites are powerful even they are Nazism I know. This fights with hands can only handle close to Nazis and I am close to A white how like blacks more than whites. He isn't normal ?? I know every white like whites over black. Communists don't exist in Denmark and Norway in Nordic so justice for danish and norweigan people. Nazis, racists and gay in every over teenage. Woman and children don't involved in fights so they husband can fight back if theirs women or children get hurted by communists or normalthinking dos how are against Raise. I like for my self Nazi music even one or two communists come close they can not hurt me because nobody hurt Nazi music listening. Short music then stop by ending the Nazi music are. Even there are more Nazi music in youtube and spotify. Rammstein and Metallica plus even more Nazism. Nobody can hurt me close to me even they are against Nazism. Canal youtube in my jobs there they are this communists how like gangsta music more but I can do strange feelings against gangsta music. Only sad music with rap. This Luther King never knowing after he is death for soon 50 year back. Tupac were only great before with my mulatto friend from Iraq / Poland. Hes brother see with are strange rap listening. He fight me before I was friend with him brother. Last ten year I living alone i my village with 700 mouslims, 200 ortodoxer, 200 roman catholics and rest of my village are 800 Finns and 800 half finnish and Swedes around 75% and theirs more Nazi than Communists by Swedes my village. You know my point now mr Carlton in Fresh Prince and mrs Christina Appelgate from western side of America the women how are 15 year old better than me. I am 30 year this election year in America.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


How about Big Mike and Trayvon and the millions of thugs like him? You can't pick and choose what he helped create and what he didn't, especially when comparing a handful of people to literal masses.


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

I feel he Nazis close to me. Even Finns can weres Nazis. But me close person don't like Nazis more than blacks. He doesn't care about nazi music listening. Yes, I am A big racist. More fun is very important. Even Jesus Christ know this.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2016)

Kipper said:


> I feel he Nazis close to me. Even Finns can weres Nazis. But me close person don't like Nazis more than blacks. He doesn't care about nazi music listening. Yes, I am A big racist. More fun is very important. Even Jesus Christ know this.



Enroll in English 101 please...


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > I feel he Nazis close to me. Even Finns can weres Nazis. But me close person don't like Nazis more than blacks. He doesn't care about nazi music listening. Yes, I am A big racist. More fun is very important. Even Jesus Christ know this.
> ...



????


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


There are thugs in every race..... Even your own

The difference is that blacks were denied access to the upper tiers of our society

Dr King changed all that

A great American patriot


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Indeed there are thugs of all kinds, but like with everything else, it's a matter of degree.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 15, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


All white men.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dr King and the civil rights protesters were American patriots
> 
> In fact, their grievances against their country were stronger than the grievances of our founding fathers



Civil Rights protesters risked their life for the cause

In the case of Dr King....he gave his life


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry, but I can't get very enthused about Martin Luther King given the fact that he beat women, flagrantly cheated on his wife, and used extremely vulgar language in private but posed as a pastor in public. MLK Day should have been named Booker T. Washington Day.

I agree that MLK's civil rights work was admirable and needed, but I have a hard time getting past his vile private life. Booker T. Washington would have been a much better person after whom to name a holiday.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Sorry, but I can't get very enthused about Martin Luther King given the fact that he beat women, flagrantly cheated on his wife, and used extremely vulgar language in private but posed as a pastor in public. MLK Day should have been named Booker T. Washington Day.
> 
> I agree that MLK's civil rights work was admirable and needed, but I have a hard time getting past his vile private life. Booker T. Washington would have been a much better person after whom to name a holiday.



Even 45 years after his death...the rightwing smear campaign against King continues 

You forgot to call him a commie


----------



## Roudy (Jan 15, 2016)

Kipper said:


> No. No, No, No way. Luther King is else matter mathers. One black how only will hims colour to deliver in once US how wanted only Nazism A chance in WW2 before Nazism loose in Soviet Union the war begin then two atomic bombs in Japan then Nazism second hand loses in WW2 1 year later Nazism loses in Germany. Whites are powerful even they are Nazism I know. This fights with hands can only handle close to Nazis and I am close to A white how like blacks more than whites. He isn't normal ?? I know every white like whites over black. Communists don't exist in Denmark and Norway in Nordic so justice for danish and norweigan people. Nazis, racists and gay in every over teenage. Woman and children don't involved in fights so they husband can fight back if theirs women or children get hurted by communists or normalthinking dos how are against Raise. I like for my self Nazi music even one or two communists come close they can not hurt me because nobody hurt Nazi music listening. Short music then stop by ending the Nazi music are. Even there are more Nazi music in youtube and spotify. Rammstein and Metallica plus even more Nazism. Nobody can hurt me close to me even they are against Nazism. Canal youtube in my jobs there they are this communists how like gangsta music more but I can do strange feelings against gangsta music. Only sad music with rap. This Luther King never knowing after he is death for soon 50 year back. Tupac were only great before with my mulatto friend from Iraq / Poland. Hes brother see with are strange rap listening. He fight me before I was friend with him brother. Last ten year I living alone i my village with 700 mouslims, 200 ortodoxer, 200 roman catholics and rest of my village are 800 Finns and 800 half finnish and Swedes around 75% and theirs more Nazi than Communists by Swedes my village. You know my point now mr Carlton in Fresh Prince and mrs Christina Appelgate from western side of America the women how are 15 year old better than me. I am 30 year this election year in America.


Did they lace your pot with PCP?


----------



## Militants (Jan 15, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > No. No, No, No way. Luther King is else matter mathers. One black how only will hims colour to deliver in once US how wanted only Nazism A chance in WW2 before Nazism loose in Soviet Union the war begin then two atomic bombs in Japan then Nazism second hand loses in WW2 1 year later Nazism loses in Germany. Whites are powerful even they are Nazism I know. This fights with hands can only handle close to Nazis and I am close to A white how like blacks more than whites. He isn't normal ?? I know every white like whites over black. Communists don't exist in Denmark and Norway in Nordic so justice for danish and norweigan people. Nazis, racists and gay in every over teenage. Woman and children don't involved in fights so they husband can fight back if theirs women or children get hurted by communists or normalthinking dos how are against Raise. I like for my self Nazi music even one or two communists come close they can not hurt me because nobody hurt Nazi music listening. Short music then stop by ending the Nazi music are. Even there are more Nazi music in youtube and spotify. Rammstein and Metallica plus even more Nazism. Nobody can hurt me close to me even they are against Nazism. Canal youtube in my jobs there they are this communists how like gangsta music more but I can do strange feelings against gangsta music. Only sad music with rap. This Luther King never knowing after he is death for soon 50 year back. Tupac were only great before with my mulatto friend from Iraq / Poland. Hes brother see with are strange rap listening. He fight me before I was friend with him brother. Last ten year I living alone i my village with 700 mouslims, 200 ortodoxer, 200 roman catholics and rest of my village are 800 Finns and 800 half finnish and Swedes around 75% and theirs more Nazi than Communists by Swedes my village. You know my point now mr Carlton in Fresh Prince and mrs Christina Appelgate from western side of America the women how are 15 year old better than me. I am 30 year this election year in America.
> ...



Explaine more.

???


----------



## Roudy (Jan 15, 2016)

No need to explain.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 15, 2016)

No...

Martin Luther King did not "save" this country...

He merely lent some modestly competent leadership to a popular movement that had already been underway and accelerating since WWII...

Abraham Lincoln "saved" the country...

George Washington "saved" the country...

Martin Luther King was a partisan manipulator of the collective conscience and an icon-magnet and speech-i-fier and shit-stirrer, and took a bullet for his trouble.

And, from the Black perspective, he did some good, and made some decent progress - being in the right place at the right time - and was a person of deep conviction.

But he didn't "save" the country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> No...
> 
> Martin Luther King did not "save" this country...
> 
> ...



No...not from a black perspective

He saved us all from an evil that was destroying a great nation


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > No...
> ...


Cue the violins...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I guess some of you do miss your Jim Crow


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 15, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > No. No, No, No way. Luther King is else matter mathers. One black how only will hims colour to deliver in once US how wanted only Nazism A chance in WW2 before Nazism loose in Soviet Union the war begin then two atomic bombs in Japan then Nazism second hand loses in WW2 1 year later Nazism loses in Germany. Whites are powerful even they are Nazism I know. This fights with hands can only handle close to Nazis and I am close to A white how like blacks more than whites. He isn't normal ?? I know every white like whites over black. Communists don't exist in Denmark and Norway in Nordic so justice for danish and norweigan people. Nazis, racists and gay in every over teenage. Woman and children don't involved in fights so they husband can fight back if theirs women or children get hurted by communists or normalthinking dos how are against Raise. I like for my self Nazi music even one or two communists come close they can not hurt me because nobody hurt Nazi music listening. Short music then stop by ending the Nazi music are. Even there are more Nazi music in youtube and spotify. Rammstein and Metallica plus even more Nazism. Nobody can hurt me close to me even they are against Nazism. Canal youtube in my jobs there they are this communists how like gangsta music more but I can do strange feelings against gangsta music. Only sad music with rap. This Luther King never knowing after he is death for soon 50 year back. Tupac were only great before with my mulatto friend from Iraq / Poland. Hes brother see with are strange rap listening. He fight me before I was friend with him brother. Last ten year I living alone i my village with 700 mouslims, 200 ortodoxer, 200 roman catholics and rest of my village are 800 Finns and 800 half finnish and Swedes around 75% and theirs more Nazi than Communists by Swedes my village. You know my point now mr Carlton in Fresh Prince and mrs Christina Appelgate from western side of America the women how are 15 year old better than me. I am 30 year this election year in America.
> ...


He doesn't speak English very well despite living in this country for 30 years.  This is a failure of multiculturalism.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not really... that shit was wrong... but it only affected a maximum of 10% of the population... not even that, really... and it really didn't do all that much good in the long run.

Your boy helped raise consciousness and made wise use of the bully-pulpit and got some halfway decent results, but he hardly "saved" the country.

Get a grip.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is something that uses a factor to make a determination in favor of blacks that if used to deny would be wrong.  You say it is wrong to deny hiring someone based on skin color, and I agree, but you don't have a problem using skin color to favor.

Wonder if you would say the same thing if a black owned business chose to hire only blacks.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



It affected he whole population

The entire country was disgraced by our treatment of those we considered to be less than us.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Today, those same people embarrass themselves by their disproportional use of social welfare, lack of education, and over 70% bastard birth rate.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Affirmative action worked and changed the way we looked at our workforce. No longer were blacks relegated to menial labor and women given "women's jobs"


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




yeah, and the founders of Kenya were all black men,  whats your point?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 16, 2016)

The man deserves his iconic place in our history.  

Sadly, much of what he so bravely advocated has been ignored or distorted by those who claim him, and I would guess that he would be terribly disappointed in how slowly progress has come because of it.
.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr King and the civil rights protesters were American patriots
> ...




yes, and which party passed the civil rights act of 1965 in spite of democrat filibusters?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> The man deserves his iconic place in our history.
> 
> Sadly, much of what he so bravely advocated has been ignored or distorted by those who claim him, and I would guess that he would be terribly disappointed in how slowly progress has come because of it.
> .




progress cannot be forced or mandated--------------natural progress is much faster and better in every way.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you agree that many were given jobs they didn't qualify for due to skin color and reproductive organ.  Thank you.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




kinda like the way muslims treat Christians and Jews,  right?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The man deserves his iconic place in our history.
> ...


Agreed - the term I use is "organic".  Forcing things both distort and retard progress.  This is a cultural issue, and the only way to get lasting progress is for it to occur naturally, through the culture.
.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




BS.   AA was and is reverse discrimination.   All discrimination is wrong, no matter who the victim.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The idiots that support AA defend a program that uses a factor, that if used to deny, would be wrong.  They claim using race in hiring, admission, etc. is wrong when used to deny then go about trying to justify how using it to benefit suddenly becomes a good thing.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ...It affected he whole population...


Indeed.

He impacted 10% of the population rather dramatically.

He impacted the other 90% of the population a wee little bit.

But he was the _original_ *Magic Negro*, and the Feds decided to toss Blacks a bone, and give 'em a holiday to manufacture some legends and traditions around.

Rather like that artificially inseminated Yuletide-Envy joke called _Kwanzaa_.

More invention than substance.



> ...The entire country was disgraced by our treatment of those we considered to be less than us.


Not disgraced.

Inconvenienced.

And a wee bit embarrassed, when the issue actually bubbled to the surface long enough for the rest of us to take a look at it.

Constant yammering, media exposure, and the sort of passive resistance and civil disobedience, made popular by Ghandi, produced some useful results.

But it was hardly the stuff of "saving the country".

Like I said... get a grip... spare us the spin-doctoring which tries to make it into more than it actually was, with the passage of time - while it's still within Living Memory.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 16, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> *...much of what he (MLK) so bravely advocated has been ignored or distorted by those who claim him,*



Martin Luther King Jr. - A Historical Examination: The REAL truth about Martin Luther King Jr.

Martin Luther King Jr. Was An Evil Communist  - Walid Shoebat





*any questions?? *


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 16, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...It affected he whole population...
> ...



Jeez, people like you still exist then?


----------



## Militants (Jan 16, 2016)

Jesus Christ are white of gods. Highest God big white also.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LBJ


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Which has what to do with Dr King?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


AA gave people opportunities they wouldn't have received without it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...It affected he whole population...
> ...


Dr King was no bone. He was an American patriot as important as our founding fathers

The conditions our government imposed on blacks was worse than what the British did to he colonials


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Awwwwww... wassa madda... you encountering people who don't see King as the second coming of the Messiah? Oh, dear-me, what a pity...


----------



## BVT (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Sadly, MLK would turn over in his grave if he saw what became of the black community over the past 47 years.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ...Dr King was no bone. He was an American patriot as important as our founding fathers...










> ...The conditions our government imposed on blacks was worse than what the British did to he colonials


King did not change that... he was merely one of many pioneers who collaborated to steer the Nation towards the Civil Rights Act and other remedies.

King did not "save" the country.

Most of the country couldn't have cared less what he said or did... it really didn't affect them all that much... and still doesn't.

Other than being an excuse for a mid-winter holiday, for the kiddies, bankers, gubmint folk, and creating day-care headaches for working moms.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2016)

BVT said:


> ...Sadly, MLK would turn over in his grave if he saw what became of the black community over the past 47 years.


Frankly, I doubt he'd be very surprised, given the starting baseline.


----------



## BVT (Jan 16, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> BVT said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sadly, MLK would turn over in his grave if he saw what became of the black community over the past 47 years.
> ...


The high crime rate and complete breakdown of the African-American family...that would have to come as a surprise.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...Dr King was no bone. He was an American patriot as important as our founding fathers...
> ...


Dr King kept it a nonviolent revolution

By doing so, he saved the country


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ' ...Dr King kept it a nonviolent revolution By doing so, he saved the country


Pure speculation, and hogwash, to boot.

Ten percent of the population cannot succeed in revolting against ninety percent of the population.

Any such violent revolution would have been doomed from the start, and would not have seriously threatened the country.

Any time that inner-city Blacks engage in serious rioting, the National Guard throws a ring of steel around the city, until the natives calm down.

Your responses here are growing increasingly desperate and humorous, in your silly attempts to portray King as the Savior of the Nation.

The guy put a dent in racial discrimination in this country, helping to get things started, but that's really about it.

Hardly the stuff of a Nation Saver.

Except in the minds of a particular demographic with a vested interest in spin-doctoring King into something _*far*_ more than he actually _*was*_.

The Appeals Board for Phony-Baloney Canonizations is just down the hall, second door on the *Left*.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


They meant all WHITE MEN were created equal. Lincoln was not even convinced that Blacks and Whites were equal.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ' ...Dr King kept it a nonviolent revolution By doing so, he saved the country
> ...


What Rightwinger said obviously went right over your head.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2016)

NoNukes said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It GAVE people things they wouldn't have received had it not been for skin color.  When you hire someone over a more qualified person because they're black, that's not an opportunity.  That's a gift.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Yes it did.
It gave women and minorities opportunities they never would have gotten otherwise 
Who would have thought women and negroes would actually make good executives?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LBJ signed it, republicans in congress passed it.  democrats in congress tried to block it by filibustering.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




it is pertinent because you support muslim immigration and ignore how muslims run their own countries.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Equal treatment and special treatment are two vastly different things.  AA gave some people special treatment.  It was discrimination.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



which of the following got where they are due to AA
Herman Cain
Clarence Thomas
Magic Johnson
Sammy Davis Jr
Obama
Hillary


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


No ....history shows that northern Democrats and Republicans passed it.
Southern Republicans opposed civil rights legislation unanimously.

Your attempts to turn a north/south issue into a Democrat/Republican issue is humorous...it shows what a simpleton you are


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Herman Cain, Clarence Thomas, Obama and Hillary all got where they are because of affirmative action.  They benefitted from the opportunities of AA and the battles fought by blacks and women before them


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 17, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




No, I wasn't even talking about the bits where you speak about King, just more the general racist dinosaur part.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Declaring ...you are equal and actually being equal are two different things

Like running a race where you are given a big head start and then declaring everyone in the race is now equal


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Qualifying for a job because you're the best and qualifying because your skin color is black are two different things.

Like running a 400m race, letting blacks start 100m ahead, and calling it an opportunity.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> *The conditions our government imposed on blacks was worse than what the British did to he colonials*



[FONT=Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif]
*“The bloody butcher” is what colonists called British Colonel Banastre Tarleton.*[/FONT]
*He let his dragoons bayonet and hack hundreds of surrendering Americans at Buford’s Massacre during the Battle of Waxhaw, May 29, 1780. In January of 1781, Colonel Banastre Tarleton led 1,200 of Britain’s best troops, consisting of British dragoons, regulars, highlanders and loyalists, in a hot pursuit of the Americans.*

Read more at When all else failed, this won Revolutionary War

*soooo, tell me exactly when did "our government" "bayonet and hack hundreds" of your colored brothers to death????*

*i know you will not reply because you are just another liberliar and stupid fool!!  *


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


First of all....the issue came about because blacks and women were not even allowed to participate in the race. I mean everyone knew they were not good enough to win. 
Affirmative action said you had to let them try. At first, yes they failed. Bigots gloated about how right they were about their lack of capabilities. Over time, nobody noticed anymore that they were in the race


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Wildman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *The conditions our government imposed on blacks was worse than what the British did to he colonials*
> ...


Hundreds?  is that all? Actually the number was 113

Thousands of blacks were killed by terrorists. Our government looked the other way


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thousands were killed by democrats and you ignore it..... 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wildman said:
> ...


They were killed by southern conservatives


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ...It affected he whole population...
> ...


Our revolutionary war only affected a small percentage of the population.....the wealthy colonialists

The average American, scratching out a living on a small farm did not really care about England


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Democrats not conservatives  ... 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


A really and truly lame-ass faux equivalency, and a terrible stretch in an attempt to draw one... rather embarrassing, even for you, RW...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


No....they were conservative democrats and republicans

Now they are just republicans


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It was you who brought up percentage of the population pal


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I guess that's why so few of those average Americans fought in the revolutionary war?  Don't fool yourself.  Many of those small farmers fought and died for the cause unless you're willing to claim, then PROVE, that those who fought were only the big, rich farmers.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Please....you are making yourself look silly again

Rich folks don't fight wars, they get poor people to do it for them


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What bullshit.  Rich democrats don't fight they get slaves rondo it. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


WTF?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I guess all those that fought and died in the revolutionary war were dirt poor?  Educate yourself moron if that is possible.  Some like you are too stupid to be educated.  That's why we treat you like trained monkeys and you aren't even good at that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Those doing most of the fighting and dying sure were


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah... sure... the creation of a country, involving Independence for 100% of its denizens, versus a civil rights initiative, impacting 10% of its citizens... real relevant, there.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


The grievances of blacks during Civil Rights were more severe than the grievances in the Declaration of Independence


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And, of the remaining 90% of the country, perhaps another 5 or 10% actually gave a damn... the rest were quite content with _Separate But Equa_l, as it existed...

King might have helped save the 10% from itself, and from doing something stupid, but he didn't save the _other_ 90%...

King did *not* 'save' the country...

That's merely post-game hyperbole...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2016)

After WWII we considered ourselves "exceptional"
We weren't 

Dr King saved us and introduced us to the Declaration of Independence


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> After WWII we considered ourselves "exceptional"
> We weren't
> 
> Dr King saved us and introduced us to the Declaration of Independence


Wow you have a total lack of historical knowlage. ... 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jan 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> After WWII we considered ourselves "exceptional"
> We weren't
> 
> Dr King saved us and introduced us to the Declaration of Independence


 
And his national holiday was signed into law by that racist right wing Republican, Ronald Reagan.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2016)

eagle7_31 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After WWII we considered ourselves "exceptional"
> ...


Who has turned this thread partisan?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After WWII we considered ourselves "exceptional"
> ...


At least I know how to spell knowledge


----------



## Liminal (Jan 18, 2016)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.


It should rightly be declared as Stupid White People Day;  it's a day usually commemorated with many stupid white people saying many stupid things.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Liminal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> ...


Sit down... boy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2016)

Liminal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> ...


Yes

Tis the season for all board racists to display their ignorance


----------



## Liminal (Jan 19, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


As if they don't already have the opportunity to do that every day of the year.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 19, 2016)

No. He didn't save the country but he made it aware of its shortcomings.

He was a great man. A man who did what he did knowing full well he could be the victim of some racist asshole with a gun.

A great man?? Yes indeed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2016)

Claudette said:


> No. He didn't save the country but he made it aware of its shortcomings.
> 
> He was a great man. A man who did what he did knowing full well he could be the victim of some racist asshole with a gun.
> 
> A great man?? Yes indeed.



We were well aware of our shortcomings but considered them acceptable. Everything worked fine as long as blacks knew their place

MLK made it clear that blacks no longer had to accept that place


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Do congressmen and senators have an R or a D behind their names?   Duh, yes.  The the civil rights act vote was a democrat/republican issue, not a north/south issue.  Your attempt to turn it around just shows what a liberal asshole you are.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




bullshit, total bullshit.  Cain and Thomas got there by hard work and intelligence,  Hillary and obozo got there through corruption and lying.   None of them got where they are because of AA.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > No. He didn't save the country but he made it aware of its shortcomings.
> ...




yes, and he did it peacefully.   Unlike BLM, OWS, black panthers, Sharpton, Farrakhan, and the other black racists of today.  

King's family have disowned the so-called black groups of today.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Equal opportunity does not guarantee equal results,  everyone cannot win the race,  some will lose.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 20, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Lefties have the attitude that is those benefiting from affirmative action get hired it's because everyone started at the same point.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 20, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



If Hillary had not been married to Bill, no one would know who she was.  For some reason people think holding a title because you happen to be married to the President qualifies you for something higher.  I wonder how many of them would allow a surgeon's spouse to operate on them or a lawyer's spouse to defend them in court instead of the surgeon or lawyer.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Right,   I demand affirmative action in the NBA and NFL.  Those leagues discriminate against whites and Asians.   Basketball and football teams must match the racial mix of their fans.   Damn it !


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 20, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I had a very similar discussion with a co-worker several years ago when the Rooney Rule went into effect for the NFL.  It stated that whenever a head coaching or senior football operations positions came up with any team, they were REQUIRED to interview minority candidates although no quotas were set.  The co-worker said there should be more minorities in head coaching positions.   What he really meant was more black coaches.   I responded by saying that perhaps NFL head coaches should be divided based on how each race/ethnicity was in society.  70% of them would be white, 14% would be hispanic, 12% would be black and so on.  As a compromise, the makeup of all team members should be the same.  His response was that the teams should have who the coaches wanted and the best players.  When I asked him what the difference was when it came to the owner that was doing the paying being able to pick who he thought was the best coach, the response was "that's different" yet no explanation of why was given.  Seems he had no problem with an overabundance of players being black just with coaches.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




the hypocrisy of the left shows up in all venues.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


And both southern congressmen with an R by their name and a D by their name opposed civil rights

How do you explain northern democrats who led the fight for civil rights?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why did people vote for Mitt Romney or George W Bush?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Very true

Doesn't mean you get to keep them from entering the race

That is why we needed affirmative action


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You don't want entering, you want them put ahead using a characteristic others don't have the ability to use.  

If someone needs it, tells me they aren't capable of doing it on their own.   So much for equal opportunity.  You want unequal results if you support using certain skin colors through an OFFICIAL policy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You'll have to ask them.  

Are you going to claim that Hillary's time as 1st lady qualified her to be a Senator?  Retard.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



It's much the same on all sorts of issues.   For those who support affirmative action, what they're saying is the same characteristic that shouldn't be used to deny is OK to use if it benefits.  Tells me they don't want equal opportunity but unequal results based on that characteristic.  Funny how being unequal is OK when it works in their favor.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You allow them to enter a race they were previously blocked from even trying

Whether they finish the race is up to them


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Hilary's time as First Lady made her more qualified to be President than any of the current republicans

What qualifications does a famous father provide Bush or Romney


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Name those democrats. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 

more than being a community organizer on the south side of Chicago.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




can a 5'4" Asian get  shot at the NBA using AA?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Because they weren't picked for something doesn't mean they weren't in the race.  It means they weren't good enough to win the race.  Your answer is to let them continue in the race, put them at a 100m head start in a 400m race and think they won because they finished first.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Very true

It is much harder to rise politically from a community organizer than when your daddy is a governor or president


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yao Ming and Jeremy Linn did quite well


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not when your skin is black and that is used as the primary reason people vote for you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They're 5'4" tall?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Affirmative action does not guarantee your success in a job.  Only an opportunity to try

It worked for millions of minorities and women


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Try Spud Webb or Muggsy Bogues


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks taxpayers for the paid holiday !


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Affirmative action takes into account something that if used to deny would be wrong.  Suddenly, when it benefits, it's OK to use.  

If they had to rely on their race/ethnicity or gender to get a job, they weren't qualified.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A)  That's not who you mentioned
B)  When someone 5'4" inches can dunk the ball, I'd say that's qualified.  He didn't play because of his height or color.  He was a good player.
C)  When are others that height going to be given an opportunity?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




especially when you have a biased media who refuses to properly vet a minority candidate.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
He's not Asian and he got in the NBA on talent, not affirmative action.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Anyone 5'4" that can dunk has talent.  I actually got to watch him play live several times.  His size, or lack of in relation to others in the NBA, didn't slow him down.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I think you are starting to understand affirmative action

When you automatically exclude a player who is 5 ft 4 because he is too short you are discriminating. Neither Spud Webb nor Muggsy  Bogues was entitled to a job once they got their shot

Same mentality applied to women and minorities. They were told they were not qualified for professional or management jobs because they were women or because they were black

Affirmative action said you have to give them a shot


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Affirmative action took into account a characteristic that wasn't taken in for white or males that you said was wrong when it was used to deny.    Affirmative action took into account race if someone was a minority.  Special efforts have to be put in place to make sure blacks get interviewed.  The Rooney Rule in the NFL does just that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yes it does

Affirmative Action addresses the response to the question..... Why are there no blacks or women in your management or executive ranks?

The response was....none are qualified for those positions. But when women and blacks are not even interviewed or given a chance at entry level positions ..... They can't prove they are qualified

Affirmative action took care of that


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 21, 2016)

"Dr Martin Luther King saved this country"


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NO, it forced you to put them on the team regardless of talent.  That's what you don't get.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




you don't understand affirmative action.  It mandates that certain people get hired, admitted to college, etc.  regardless of talent or qualifications.   It forces employers to hire minorities and females whether they can do the job or not, and it discriminates against others who may be more qualified. 

AA is a form of discrimination


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

MLK fought for equality, not affirmative action.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Wrong again

You still must meet certain standards. If no candidates meet those standards they do not have to be hired


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes, but the minimum standards are lower for some people than for others,  THAT is discrimination.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



When those favored by affirmative action get "points" for that, it can raise them above the minimum for something totally unrelated to the job.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When someone benefiting from AA gets consideration for their skin color or gender, that can put them above the minimum.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Redfish said:


> MLK fought for equality, not affirmative action.


MLK said he wanted people to be judged by the content of their character not by the color of their skin.  Affirmative action takes into consideration skin color and does the opposite of what he said.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 21, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Even if they weren't qualified.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.



I knew with 100 percent certainty someone was going to soil King's memory like this.  And I knew they would do it on the very first page of this topic.

The people who do this to King's memory are the same people who don't like being reminded our sacred Founders were slaveowners, probably some of them owned King's ancestors.

Which character flaw do you think is worse?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2016)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.
> ...




Telling the truth about MLK or the founders of this nation is not a character flaw.  It is telling the truth.  Try it sometime.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > MLK encouraged blacks to get off their ass and compete in the "white" world.  My two neighbors did just that....and prospered.
> ...


Get off their ass means leave the "black community" and join America.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 22, 2016)

Zander said:


> He saved this country??


You didn't notice ?


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 22, 2016)

Dat troo !


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 22, 2016)

MLK was an alcoholic,  whoremaster, plagiarist and died an unindicted embezzler but he was no communist.  He flirted with the ideals.   Ultimately he rejected communism because of its atheism.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Happy MLK day to all


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2017)

MLK did a great service to his country.  To say he "saved" it is quite a stretch.   In the 60s integration was happening naturally, albeit slowly.   King accelerated the process through peaceful protest and rational debate. 

Today's racial "leaders" think they can do it through violence and insulting rhetoric.   They, and Obama, are undoing the great work of MLK and its sad to watch it happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Redfish said:


> MLK did a great service to his country.  To say he "saved" it is quite a stretch.   In the 60s integration was happening naturally, albeit slowly.   King accelerated the process through peaceful protest and rational debate.
> 
> Today's racial "leaders" think they can do it through violence and insulting rhetoric.   They, and Obama, are undoing the great work of MLK and its sad to watch it happen.



I beg to differ

Integration was not happening on its own. It had to be dragged in kicking and screaming

Attempts at integration were met with terrorist attacks, attack dogs, billy clubs and tear gas


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>




THe rampant illegitimacy, the high crime rate, the poor education numbers, ect. ect ect. is an embarrassment to the nation, and to the memory of MLK.

If you would have asked him to describe the state of black american 2017, it would NOT be like it is today.


----------



## owebo (Jan 15, 2017)

MLK was a great republican.....


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ultimately, MLK could not save black America from itself. The dissolution of the black family is a grievous crime, and grievously has black America paid for it.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


He would be opposed to today's progressive career politicians and thier fucked up supporters… Fact


----------



## owebo (Jan 15, 2017)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Democrats would lynch him....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I wouldn't go that far

We have a black President, black CEOs, black managers in sports, black astronauts increased black participation in all fields of our economy. Blacks and whites can marry, neighborhoods and schools are desegregated

I think he would be quite pleased

In terms of the plight of blacks in our inner cities, I think he would place the blame someplace other than you think


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




brought on by the liberal welfare state that rewards black women for having illegitimate kids and rewards fathers for leaving them.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




MLK was not in favor of interracial marriage.   He wanted to keep the black race pure. 

HIs view of equality was quite different from yours and the current race baiters like Sharpton, Jackson, Farrakhan, and BLM.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Interesting ...never heard that
Do you have a quote on MLK and wanting to keep the race pure?

Jesse Jackson was a close MLK advisor and protege


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.



I don't claim his as my own.  He would be rolling in his grave if he knew how those that claim to follow what he said actually did things. He said he wanted people to be judged by the content of their character not by their skin.  Sad part is those that claim to follow him support programs that emphasize skin color when the content doesn't match up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...



Yet MLK supported affirmative action programs because he knew our society needed them


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In terms of the plight o blacks in our inner cities, I think he would blame the same people that had to be kicking and screaming to the table on integration and equal rights. Some refer to this as the 200 year plan. MLK would also see in play what Booker T. Washington warned us.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Fair enough but do Affirmative Action programs in 2017 need to be on the same level as 1965?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



“And one day we must ask the question, ‘Why are there forty million poor people in America? And when you begin to ask that question, you are raising questions about the economic system, about a broader distribution of wealth.’ When you ask that question, you begin to question the capitalistic economy. And I’m simply saying that more and more, we’ve got to begin to ask questions about the whole society…” Martin Luther King –Speechto Southern Christian Leadership Conference Atlanta, Georgia, August 16, 1967.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I was in the workforce in the early 70's
Affirmative action is nowhere close today to what it was when I started working


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's worse.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



He knew his people needed them.  Sad part is he preached content of character but, according to you, he supported color of skin.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Hardly
Affirmative action was much more numerical at the time and there was much more resistance. Most companies automatically comply today...it is a no brainer


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Actually, you can do both

Black people were not being hired on the basis of the color of their skin. They were also not being considered for certain occupations because black people were not suited for those jobs. 

Affirmative acton took care of the latter


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What's a no brainer is a dumb piece of shit like you.  As I've said, neither of my female family members you referenced needed it.  They earned it.  If any of yours did, it's because they weren't up to par and had to have the help of thinking a vagina was a qualification.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not according to King.  He said judged by the content of their character NOT by then color of their skin.  

If not hiring on the basis of skin color was wrong, using skin color to benefit is just as wrong.  Hypocrite.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Once again you totally miss Dr Kings quote
He never said you do not help people who need help

Affirmative action was definitely needed and Dr King advocated for it. You could pass all the laws you want, but racist employers were not going to hire minorities unless they were forced to


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then he was a liar being that he said he wanted people judged on the content of their character and not the color of their skin.  If he supported AA, he supported the latter.  

It's a disgrace that a day is set aside for him.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2017)

He was an impressive man but to say he saved the country is a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Why must conservatives always take things literally?

They are incapable of considering context


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> He was an impressive man but to say he saved the country is a bit of an overstatement.



He saved us from ourselves

Are you proud of being a country that officially established second class citizens?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I go based on what King SAID.  

The word "NOT" put it in context.  It means doing this instead of that, not doing both.  

Which one is it.  Do blacks want to be judged by their skin color or content or their character.    If they say skin color, so much for having character.  If they say character, goodbye to AA.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 15, 2017)

I bet MLK could have done for us what Mugabe has done for Zimbabwe.

dimocraps would love that


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He was an impressive man but to say he saved the country is a bit of an overstatement.
> ...


Every country has ugly stuff in it's past I have never pretened America was perfect nor will I pretend one person alone solved our problems MLK was an important figure in the fight for equality but it did not begin with him there were many others leading up to him without them he couldn't have been the man he was and did the things he did.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Very true

And George Washington didn't win the Revolutionary War and Lincoln didn't win the Civil War

But we like to honor our leaders


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr King would be appalled at a country that could elect Donald Trump


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dr King would be appalled at a country that could elect Donald Trump



More Blacks and other Minorities voted for Trump than they did Romney or McCain so I think Dr. King would find that interesting.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And yet, the tone of the community is more like that of the violent radicals he took pains to NOT be.

I've never see a photo of him NOT wearing a suit and tie.

What do you think he would think of the stereotypical yute with his pants half down his ass?


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Dr King would be appalled at a country that could elect Donald Trump




i doubt that is true. MLK had to deal with REAL racists, who supported REAL racist polices.


The hysteria of the modern left over someone who wants to deport illegals, would stun and confuse him.

A KKK, with 5 thousand members? He would see today's white America as a Dream come true.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


>




So, why is the left constantly preaching hate?


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And we tried your way for 50 years. And it has been an utter failure.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > He was an impressive man but to say he saved the country is a bit of an overstatement.
> ...




I have not only "not proud" of it, but I am very angry about the way that whites are required by law to be discriminated against.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr King would be appalled at a country that could elect Donald Trump
> ...



Ummmmm.......maybe because Romney and McCain were running against a black candidate?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Since MLK said that in 1967, we embraced supply side economics which made the distribution of wealth even worse


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are not making sense. Trump is supposedly a racist but more blacks and minorities are voting for him because he's not running against a black candidate? Make up your mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



Ummmmm....you do realize those guys ran against OBAMA don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

When JFK became President he wanted no part of Civil Rights. He urged MLK to be patient and that change would come when the time was right

MLK wanted no part of it. He knew that events were moving too fast. MLK did insist on a peaceful movement even though members were being met with extreme violence

Anyone else would have said, I have had enough and returned violence with violence 

MLK realized that if they were violent, the blame would be placed on the blacks. As it was, peaceful blacks withstanding violent attacks was a powerful image


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh please......


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2017)

and obummer turned it all back in eight years.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

jc456 said:


> and obummer turned it all back in eight years.



It is a shame MLK did not live to see Obama elected President
He would have been proud


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and obummer turned it all back in eight years.
> ...


and then embarrassed eight years later. he's turning over in his grave today.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

jc456 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



With his country electing Trump, you can be sure he is


----------



## jc456 (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


again, he's turning over cause of the outgoing nutjob.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




SUpply side didn't hit the scene till the 80s. 

The negative trends in the economy and black culture were already in full swing and had been for over a generation.

IMO, it's "Free Trade" and Illegitimacy that caused the damage.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> When JFK became President he wanted no part of Civil Rights. He urged MLK to be patient and that change would come when the time was right
> 
> MLK wanted no part of it. He knew that events were moving too fast. MLK did insist on a peaceful movement even though members were being met with extreme violence
> 
> ...




Yes, it was.

And whom was that image powerful TO?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I basically agree with you

After WWII, the U.S. Manufacturing base was the only intact base in the world. We had no competition and jobs were plentiful. Even minorities did well despite of discrimination
As the world base became competitive, at first with Japan and Germany and later China and India.......the jobs started to dry up
Minorities were hit the hardest and when manufacturing left the big cities, they were left behind
Black men who had good paying jobs created strong family units. Unemployed fathers did not


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Jackson would be an embarrassment to King,  as would be Sharpton and Lewis.

King was into interracial sex but not interracial marriage.   Sad but true.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I agree and the welfare system has continued that scenario of unemployed black males and the breakdown of the black family unit.  

We are now rewarding women financially for having children out of wedlock, as well as rewarding men financially for not taking responsibility for the actions of their penises.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Show a quote where he opposed interracial marriage


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, why are you determined to fight against reversing those policies?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Which policy?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




http://www.ohiomemory.org/cdm/ref/collection/p267401coll36/id/14167


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the ones that destroyed the black family unit.   Try to keep up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



LOL...did you read your quote

He approves of interracial marriage


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Name some


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




duh,  "not to be his brother in law but his brother"    Read the entire quote in context, it is quite clear that he did not support interracial marriage.   He said it happened, that's all.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2017)

Brother Martin is Rejected today by those who use him as a talisman


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




welfare, food stamps, AIDC,   all encourage women to produce as many kids as possible and not marry.   All of those programs contain a financial penalty for marriage.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Brother Martin is Rejected today by those who use him as a talisman




sad but true.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


In a truly integrated society, interracial marriage should be legal

Dr King celebrated the Loving vs Virginia decision as a victory for civil rights


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You are partially right. Our welfare laws which prohibit a father from living in the household encourage single parenting


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




yes, legal.  abortion is legal.  that doesn't make it right. 

interpret his words any way you choose, your opinions are of very little value.   About as valuable as the dead leaves on my lawn.   Maybe good for mulch or fertilizer, but not much else.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




do you favor or oppose those laws?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I favor laws that feed poor children


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The policies you just agreed with me on, as causing the damage, ie "Free Trade" and illegitimacy.


WHy are you so determined to fight against reversing those policies?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Illegitimacy is not a policy
No, I don't propose abolishing free trade


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 16, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



LOL- so you believe Martin Luther King Jr. was against interracial marriage because he specifically said he was for interracial marriage being legal


----------



## Campbell (Jan 16, 2017)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.



Trump used to be a Democrat!


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Choosing to celebrate and support illegitimacy has certainly been the policy.

And we don't have "Free Trade". We have trading partners aggressively pursuing their interests while we bend over and take it.


Reduce competition for good jobs from immigrants. Bring back good jobs. Stop celebrating illegitimacy.

Watch the black family grow stronger, watch crime drop.


And you have responded by turning up the panic mongering and propaganda to 12.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2017)

Campbell said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist who cheated on his wife frequently.  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> ...




"LET".


----------



## Claudette (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



Amen.

Martin Luther King was a great man. A man who did the things he did knowing full well that some racist asshole would probably kill him.

A truly great man and one who is deeply missed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We need to be consistent on our welfare policy

We either need to encourage welfare families to form strong family units or not. Right now, we punish families for having a male in the house. The male is told, get a job or else....regardless of whether there are jobs or not
So his natural reaction is to distance himself from the family
Removing benefits from single mothers as punishment is not the answer
Nobody in poverty has ever done better because of reduced benefits


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




me too.  I was asking about laws that reward women for having more kids without a husband.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




How about some of our black leaders condemning rap culture that refers to women as "hos" and "bitches" ?    Has Obama ever said anything against that?  NO, he invited the gangstas to the whitehouse instead.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NO, dingleberry, its the second part of the quote you need to read and try to comprehend.  "not his brother in law, but his brother"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



When you punish single women for having more children ....who pays the price?
The woman or the children?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Who cares?

Listening to rap does not cause pregnancy


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Which does absolutely nothing to negate his stated support of Interracial marriage

Have you always struggled with the English language?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




not the point.   If there was no financial reward do you think they might keep their legs together?   Many of these ghetto moms are producing kids solely for the extra money.   Stop feeling sorry for everyone and wake up to whats really going on.

I too feel for these kids and they need our help.   But the system is fucked up and needs fixing.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




not directly, but it degrades our culture, especially the black culture.   Listen to Ben Carson or Alan West on this.   There are many black leaders who understand,  too bad that you refuse to.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Sorry dude, but the one with the comprehension problem is you.   Acknowledging that something should be legal does not mean that you approve of it.  If he approved of it why would he say "not my brother in law, but my brother" ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Most people fuck for other than financial reasons


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



OK...explain what that means

Do you know what brotherhood means?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




very true,  however when you also get paid for it-------------------------------------


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Sorry, I am not here to be your English teacher but since you asked.   "not my brother in law"  = I don't want you marrying my sister.    "but my brother"  = all men are brothers regardless of race.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



It is an encouragement of the "brotherhood of all races" not a condemnation of interracial marriage which he says HE SUPPORTS


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah sure, and I have some prime ocean front property in Kansas that you can buy cheap.

The brainwashing and indoctrination of the left is shown daily in your postings.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, what is the answer?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




he doesn't have one.   he, like all libs, just feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeels for everyone.   no common sense, just emooooooooooooooootions.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



King On Intermarriage
"In a truly integrated society, in¬ terracial marriage should be legal. This is not a true problem, since individuals marry, not races. School integration has not led to an in¬ crease in such marriages. The basic aim of the Negro is not to become the white man's brother-in-law, but his brother."







LOL- and once again Redfish swings and misses.

Martin Luther King Jr. says interracial marriage should be legal- and never says anything against inter-racial marriage.

Swing and miss.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"The basic aim of the Negro is not to become the white man's brother-in-law, but his brother."

what exactly do you think that means, dingleberry?    If he was for interracial marriage he would have said ".... to become his brother in law and his brother"  

MLK did great things, it does him a disservice to lie about him like you libs continually do.

BTW, his son and niece voted for and support Trump.   Are they traitors to his memory, or are they intelligent thinking americans?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2017)

Television saved this country.  If not for the televising of the Civil Rights movement...it wouldn't have gone anywhere.....the democrats and their crime against innocent blacks shown on the news....woke Americans up and then they made the changes necessary.  When there was no television.....and they couldn't see what democrats were doing to black Americans...it wasn't on their minds....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Television saved this country.  If not for the televising of the Civil Rights movement...it wouldn't have gone anywhere.....the democrats and their crime against innocent blacks shown on the news....woke Americans up and then they made the changes necessary.  When there was no television.....and they couldn't see what democrats were doing to black Americans...it wasn't on their minds....



It was Conservatives behind the fire hoses and attack dogs
Not much has changed


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 17, 2017)

Redfish said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



LOL- who is lying? I mean other than you? 

Martin Luther King said nothing against inter-marriage in that statement- you just want to imagine that he did.

Why would anyone be a traitor to anyone by how they voted? 

Unlike yourself- I consider all Americans to be intelligent thinking Americans. 

The question is why don't you consider the 90% of African Americans who voted for Hillary Clinton to be intelligent Americans?

Meanwhile- what his niece said:
“I pray that all polar opposites learn to Agape Love, live and work together as brothers and sisters—or perish as fools,” she told the American Thinker, responding to a question about whether she hopes Trump will be a pro-life president. “While I voted for Mr. Trump, my confidence remains in God, for life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Prayers for President-elect Trump, Congressman Lewis, and everyone including leaders.”

And his son? No record of him voting for Trump- just meeting with him. 

And his wife? She is denounced Trump's AG pick long ago

Coretta Scott King's Scathing Takedown Of Jeff Sessions Is A Must-Read | The Huffington Post

Author Coretta Scott King, the widow of Martin Luther King Jr., wrote a scathing testimony against Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) when he was being considered for federal judgeship in 1986. In a letter sent to then-Sen. Strom Thurmond (R-S.C.), King wrote that Sessions “lacks the temperament, fairness, and judgement to be a federal judge” and said that his appointment “would irreparably damage the work of my husband.”


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Television saved this country.  If not for the televising of the Civil Rights movement...it wouldn't have gone anywhere.....the democrats and their crime against innocent blacks shown on the news....woke Americans up and then they made the changes necessary.  When there was no television.....and they couldn't see what democrats were doing to black Americans...it wasn't on their minds....
> ...




It was democrats.....Republican conservatives supported Civil Rights...democrat conservatives supported jim crow.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2017)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Southern Republican CONSERVATIVES opposed Civil Rights

They still do


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Television saved this country.  If not for the televising of the Civil Rights movement...it wouldn't have gone anywhere.....the democrats and their crime against innocent blacks shown on the news....woke Americans up and then they made the changes necessary.  When there was no television.....and they couldn't see what democrats were doing to black Americans...it wasn't on their minds....
> ...




bullshit, it was democrats.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




more bullshit, but we understand,  bullshit is all you libs have left.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



No it wasn't....

There were hundreds of northern Democrats who supported integration
Southern Republicans opposed Civil Rights....they still do


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Nope.....Southern Republicans supported individual rights and were against the over reach of the federal government......southern democrats were racists who opposed civil rights.....they enacted jim crow laws and murdered blacks and republicans to keep blacks from voting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2017)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Total nonsense

100% of Southern Republicans voted against the Civil Rights bill


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




grow up, moron.   Everyone supports civil rights.   Your attempt to create geographical bias fails once again. 

You are also wrong about southern republicans, it was southern democrats who opposed civil rights-------------George Wallace, Robert Byrd, Bull Connor, Lester Maddox, Huey Long, just to name a few you might recognize.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So Robert Byrd and Al Gore Sr, were republicans??????????????    WTF is wrong with you?

Who filibustered the civil rights bill?   not republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



LBJ signed it

Never would have passed without LBJ pushing it through


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2017)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Missed out on all those discussions on gays having the right to serve their country and get married didn't you?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not because they were racists....because the 64 act went too far.....just ask bakers and wedding photographers if it went too far.......and then you could address Affirmative Racism that was also created by the 64 act...which they also predicted.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 18, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Moron...here is the Senate vote for the Civil Rights act of 1957....notice, not one Republican voted against it......showing that the vote for the 64 act was not based on race for republicans...

HR. 6127. CIVIL RIGHTS ACT OF 1957. -- Senate Vote #75 -- Aug 7, 1957


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

A happy Martin Luther King Day

He was truly a great American Patriot


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2018)

Well, he saved our conscience and was an agent for a much needed change, but I was there too and I believe the change was coming anyway. What's sad, is that race relations have been trashed by the left and blacks recently. I'm pretty sure that if he was alive today, King would be disappointed that his message has been lost


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 15, 2018)

If King had been white and had been conservative on even a few major issues, I wonder if liberals would be so quick to ignore the fact that he assaulted one of his mistresses the night before his death (he "knocked her across the bed" and the two proceeded to have "a full-blown fight"), frequently cheated on his wife, swore profusely in private (not exactly conduct you'd expect from a "reverend"), and cheated in college.

This said, I agree that King's public works are worth honoring, that he did a great deal of good in his public actions. However, I think Booker T. Washington was and is more deserving of a holiday than King.


----------



## miketx (Jan 15, 2018)

King was really a white man made up to look black so he could get money from whites to promote his motives for agrarian dystopia.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Martin Luther King saved this nation from what? Overwhelming success?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Well, he saved our conscience and was an agent for a much needed change, but I was there too and I believe the change was coming anyway. What's sad, is that race relations have been trashed by the left and blacks recently. I'm pretty sure that if he was alive today, King would be disappointed that his message has been lost


That change was "coming" for 100 years

If it was going to come on its own, it would have happened when black veterans returned after WWII. They fought and died for their country and were expected to return to business as usual


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Unlike what our President believes.......a Great Nation does not maintain second class citizens


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> If King had been white and had been conservative on even a few major issues, I wonder if liberals would be so quick to ignore the fact that he assaulted one of his mistresses the night before his death (he "knocked her across the bed" and the two proceeded to have "a full-blown fight"), frequently cheated on his wife, swore profusely in private (not exactly conduct you'd expect from a "reverend"), and cheated in college.
> 
> This said, I agree that King's public works are worth honoring, that he did a great deal of good in his public actions. However, I think Booker T. Washington was and is more deserving of a holiday than King.


Our President cheated on multiple wives

But conservatives continually use it to besmirch Dr King while they celebrate Trump


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> If King had been white and had been conservative on even a few major issues, I wonder if liberals would be so quick to ignore the fact that he assaulted one of his mistresses the night before his death (he "knocked her across the bed" and the two proceeded to have "a full-blown fight"), frequently cheated on his wife, swore profusely in private (not exactly conduct you'd expect from a "reverend"), and cheated in college.
> 
> This said, I agree that King's public works are worth honoring, that he did a great deal of good in his public actions. However, I think Booker T. Washington was and is more deserving of a holiday than King.





We lost a President's day for him. MLK was not of a status of Washington or Lincoln.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Says the man dreaming of the day when Whites are completely marginalized.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > If King had been white and had been conservative on even a few major issues, I wonder if liberals would be so quick to ignore the fact that he assaulted one of his mistresses the night before his death (he "knocked her across the bed" and the two proceeded to have "a full-blown fight"), frequently cheated on his wife, swore profusely in private (not exactly conduct you'd expect from a "reverend"), and cheated in college.
> ...




So, which is it to YOU? Important or not?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


He was a communist to the core.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > If King had been white and had been conservative on even a few major issues, I wonder if liberals would be so quick to ignore the fact that he assaulted one of his mistresses the night before his death (he "knocked her across the bed" and the two proceeded to have "a full-blown fight"), frequently cheated on his wife, swore profusely in private (not exactly conduct you'd expect from a "reverend"), and cheated in college.
> ...


Bullshit PC liberalism has created a holiday for a communist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > If King had been white and had been conservative on even a few major issues, I wonder if liberals would be so quick to ignore the fact that he assaulted one of his mistresses the night before his death (he "knocked her across the bed" and the two proceeded to have "a full-blown fight"), frequently cheated on his wife, swore profusely in private (not exactly conduct you'd expect from a "reverend"), and cheated in college.
> ...


Dr King was as much a Patriot as either

He fought for Liberty and Justice........Gave his life for freedom


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Blacks are not victims nor second class citizens. That is a state of mind. Get off your ass, stop smoking dope, raise your child “babies daddy”, and stop being a gang banger piece of shit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

MLK would be extremely...extremely disappointed and outraged at what has happened to black culture in the past 30 years.
  Exactly as he predicted, if the black man accepted white handouts the game is over.
Sad.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

The guy was a douche for messing around on his wife, but, otherwise, had good and true things to say...


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


You are completely indoctrinated aren’t you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Not being able to marginalize others is not marginalization


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...




Washington was the Father of the Nation.


Lincoln ended slavery.


MLK, made serious advances in Civil Rights.



HE does not rate.



It is, at best, pandering of the worst sort.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> The guy was a douche for messing around on his wife, but, otherwise, had good and true things to say...


I totally disagree with his Marxist politics. But he was correct on segregation policies in a small portion of the United States.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MLK would be extremely...extremely disappointed and outraged at what has happened to black culture in the past 30 years.
> Exactly as he predicted, if the black man accepted white handouts the game is over.
> Sad.


He would be disappointed the first time he saw a black male with his pants hanging off his ass listening to that fucking trash rap music.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.

Think about that....


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your lies to yourself do not stop you from being a bad person.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > MLK would be extremely...extremely disappointed and outraged at what has happened to black culture in the past 30 years.
> ...



Why?  If the man that did this was loving and giving, I don't think he'd care.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


I've taught in four countries outside the States, in international schools with kids from around the world.  Everyone knows about King. Everyone admires what he did.  He's our Nelson Mandala, whom they also know and respect. People don't like racism and bigoty.  They admire those who fight against it.  MLK represents the best our country has to offer.  Too bad what we have in the WH today is the worst.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MLK would be extremely...extremely disappointed and outraged at what has happened to black culture in the past 30 years.
> Exactly as he predicted, if the black man accepted white handouts the game is over.
> Sad.


We just elected a black man President
He would be thrilled


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> 
> Think about that....


What brought the Irish or Italians here...good circumstances? They did not come first class and were treated like shit upon arrival. Africans sold other Africans to Spanish and Portuguese slave traders. Unfortunately that is history. Now what does that have to do with 2018?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Dr King fought a revolution for justice and freedom and did not fire a shot


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> 
> Think about that....




A long time ago, by other people.


We have been busting our collective asses to help them out for generations.


Think about that.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Have blacks integrated into American society or are far too many still clustered in shitholes...denying their children opportunity and motivation to thrive and learn?  I live between two black families led by men who escaped the ghetto trap through military service.  Best neighbors one could have.  

Same things happen to immigrants...they cluster together and fail to embrace the American dream.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > MLK would be extremely...extremely disappointed and outraged at what has happened to black culture in the past 30 years.
> ...


Obama was not black. He was a mulatto. MLK would be happy because Barry Sotoro was a socialist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> ...


I grew up in the 50s and 60s

Irish and Italians did not have to sit on the back of the bus


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

To be fair, there are quotes I disagree with.  There is always a better way.  In no way is a RIOT an expression of love. Something MLK Jr. supposedly supported:


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> ...



No but they CHOSE to come here.  Is it the fault of the Africans that were brought here that their race sold them?
They did not choose to be here.  Also, Irish and Italians were not forced into slavery.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> ...



I do, and they have come a long way in spite of that.  But, it needs to be kept in mind that they were brought here by no choice of their own.  Now they are given opportunity.  What they do with that is up to them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Obama was black enough that he would have been forced to ride on the back of the bus and would have been lynched for dating a white woman


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


So...what is your point? Your history is more screwed up than mine? What does that have to do with 2018?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He was black enough to get elected by a biased media and an education system that promotes white guilt.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> To be fair, there are quotes I disagree with.  There is always a better way.  In no way is a RIOT an expression of love. Something MLK Jr. supposedly supported:


A Riot is a natural reaction to injustice

Dr King prevented the Civil Rights movement from turning into an armed conflict


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > MLK would be extremely...extremely disappointed and outraged at what has happened to black culture in the past 30 years.
> ...



Obviously not.
It is an empty victory.
Obama is a corporatist/globalist....pretty much complete opposite of MLK in every way.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




I think we need to put it out of our minds.  We need to stop focusing on past injustices, or we will never be able to live in peace.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I have actually had face to face conversations with Obama. He knew how to play white guilt. It was a joke.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> To be fair, there are quotes I disagree with.  There is always a better way.  In no way is a RIOT an expression of love. Something MLK Jr. supposedly supported:


A riot is a criminal action.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, there are quotes I disagree with.  There is always a better way.  In no way is a RIOT an expression of love. Something MLK Jr. supposedly supported:
> ...


Because they would be crushed.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it"   George Santayana


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

*It can only change from within.
MLK said.... "*
_Believe in yourself and believe that you are somebody... Nobody else can do this for us. No document can do this for us...
If the Negro is to be free, he must move down into the inner resources of his own soul and sign with a pen and ink of self-assertive manhood his own emancipation proclamation.

Don’t let anybody take your manhood...._

*I am afraid that if MLK was born 30 years later...he couldn't be a leader in the black community. He would be denounced by them.*


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

Esmeralda said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




We are in no danger of forgetting. 



We are in danger of tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Tearing the nation apart? What fantasy world are you in?


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



One in which it has not already happened.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Get out of your dorm room and go visit real world. Race is an issue promoted by DNC and their liberal media lackeys.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Get out of your dorm room and go visit real world. Race is an issue promoted by DNC and their liberal media lackeys.



Somewhat true.
Racism still exist, but is completely exaggerated for effect for a variety of reasons. Fake outrage is the fad of the decade.
  As well as perceived racism, with it's victimization and built-in excuse generator, does far-far-far more damage than actual racism. Not even close.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)

"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it." —Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, there are quotes I disagree with.  There is always a better way.  In no way is a RIOT an expression of love. Something MLK Jr. supposedly supported:
> ...


So is bombing a church

Terrorists bombed a church and killed four little girls
The authorities did nothing and the terrorists walked free

What would be a normal reaction to such injustice?
Dr King maintained the peace

Great American


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it." —Martin Luther King Jr.


Wow...pretty heavy...would be even more impactful if he had not stolen those words from John Locke.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


No he did not. What year was that? So the Klan had massive support across the United States? Nope. State of Alabama kept the peace because majority of people living there were not racist.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ....Dr King maintained the peace
> 
> Great American



...who would be both marginalized and berated if he was alive today by the liberal media.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ....Dr King maintained the peace
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)

"In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends." -Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 15, 2018)

*Today's Left has gone all the way to the Supreme Court several times to deny people college admission and employment based upon their skin color.
Today's Left is Anti-Civil Rights.*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh yeah....he would be an outcast.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> A happy Martin Luther King Day
> 
> He was truly a great American Patriot




Like many outstanding Americans (Jefferson, as an example) King was a complex and often troubled man.  But his words and public actions for the most part were truly great.  He vision for America I think was the correct one.  

The shame is the Left has mostly abandoned his vision of racial inclusion for identity politics that only focuses on skin color and division.  Personally, I think King would be appalled.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Kept the peace?

With fire hoses, attack dogs and billy clubs?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> 
> Think about that....




Many whites were as well.  So what?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans were brought here, unwillingly.
> ...



I think if someone (white or black) was brought here not of their choice, they should not be held to the same standard as those that willingly came here.  Maybe some slack should be cut.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)

Trump on Friday, on MLK Day: "I encourage all Americans to observe this day with appropriate civic, community, and service programs and activities in honor of Dr. King’s life and legacy."

 TRUMP IS GOLFING TODAY. (95th day of golf as president)


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Crixus (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...






I think MLK would be sad that th e DNC was able to preserve slavery. Can’t see how you are pleased with that.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Bonzi, I don't know what happened to my ancestors 200 years ago...do you?  Many people have poor childhoods.....does that excuse failure as an adult?

Your life is what you make it.    Excuses get you nothing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


>



What a great message for the race baiters and the leftist enablers.
Too bad messages like this have long been abandoned in place of race-for-profit and race-for-votes that dominates the issue today.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)

"Today we remember a great man and his work. We read his sermons. We recall his sacrifices. We give back. In doing these things, we raise our gaze and renew the spirit in which we serve one another." - Speaker Ryan


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)

"The poverty of an aspiring immigrant’s nation of origin is as irrelevant as their race. The sentiment attributed to POTUS is inconsistent w/ America’s history and antithetical to American values. May our memory of Dr. King buoy our hope for unity, greatness, & “charity for all.” - Sneaky Mitt Romney


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 15, 2018)

*"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."*


Maybe the greatest thing King ever said....and it has been utterly abandoned by the Left.  Sad.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


>




But you are so full of hate.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Complete nonsense

If alive today, Dr King would be appalled by the inequity of wealth distribution


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "The poverty of an aspiring immigrant’s nation of origin is as irrelevant as their race. The sentiment attributed to POTUS is inconsistent w/ America’s history and antithetical to American values. May our memory of Dr. King buoy our hope for unity, greatness, & “charity for all.” - Sneaky Mitt Romney





What a moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That would be our president


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Your lies do not change the reality of the situation.

You are the hater. 


YOu support racial discrimination by policy and law.


You look forward to a day when people are politically and economically marginalized based on race.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



The issue is long past whether black people were brought here against their will. It’s now why are you ghettoizing poor people and curtailing their education and job opportunities. 

Conservatives keep going on about blacks being 10% of the population but 20% of welfare recipients. This ignores the fact that most blacks are working and self-supporting. 

Yes poor people have more crime. Poverty begats crime. People with nothing have nothing to lose. Crime isn’t a function of race, it’s a function of poverty.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Complete nonsense
> 
> If alive today, Dr King would be appalled by the inequity of wealth distribution



Absolutely!!!
Including the black President who expanded that gap more than any other President in history.
MLK would have spoken against Obama every chance he could.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Crime is a function of illegitimacy.


Mentions proportional states like your 10/20 example is NOT ignoring the other percentage, but tying to discuss a problem. 


But failing because people like you demagogue.



America as a whole has had a national consensus on policies to encourage and expand education and job opportunities for blacks.


That you dismiss them is a sign of how wasted our efforts have been.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2018)

we cannot sanitize Dr. King's message. King was a truly brave activist who led mass civil disobedience to challenge a racist establishment. He was anti-war and an economic populist. The right doesn't get to invoke his message without context


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Can anyone imagine how Dr King would feel about our current racist president?


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> we cannot sanitize Dr. King's message. King was a truly brave activist who led mass civil disobedience to challenge a racist establishment. He was anti-war and an economic populist. The right doesn't get to invoke his message without context




Why not? THe Left takes shit out of context all the time, if not just making shit up.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Can anyone imagine how Dr King would feel about our current racist president?





Your constant race baiting makes you a bad person.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Can anyone imagine how Dr King would feel about our current racist president?



He would have been far more outraged by the money laundering and massive taxpayer money give-away to the wealthy by Obama than a few choice words from Trump


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

MLK was not perfect, he had some wonderful ideas etc. but, in the end, he was Rodney King.....
Why can't we all just get along.

So, why can't we?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh the white man’s lament!  Oh woe is he.

That day is here Correll. It’s never left. Obama was hung in effigy and Trump is busily erasing his laws, treaties and legislation. Obama is a man of character. Trump is not and yet he’s President.

Trump was elected because he’s a white man. His character and morals are questionable at best. And yet you elected him.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he saved our conscience and was an agent for a much needed change, but I was there too and I believe the change was coming anyway. What's sad, is that race relations have been trashed by the left and blacks recently. I'm pretty sure that if he was alive today, King would be disappointed that his message has been lost
> ...



It was going to come on it's own. Just because the war didn't change things immediately in no logical way means it wasn't going to happen at all. That makes nom logical sense.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone imagine how Dr King would feel about our current racist president?
> ...



On this Martin Luther King Day, it is proper to discuss race

The fact that we have a racist President today is highly appropriate to discuss


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



During the Depression, blacks were told integration was not economically feasible.....be patient

When WWII came, blacks were told....be patriotic, now is not the time, be patient

After blacks fought and died in Korea......they still returned to Jim Crow.....be patient, we can't rush these things

MLK pushed the issue
He was tired of waiting


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is, as well as discuss how the last one was a complete fake, now known as the "Great Divider"...and took taxpayer money and gave to the tune of $40,000,000,000 a month in free loans to Wall Street investment firms, investment banks and super corporations despite the fact they were swimming in post 2009 profits....he continued to give them interest free loans backed by taxpayers even after Wall Street had had 3 record years in a row.
  That money could have done a lot of good instead of creating the greatest shuffle of dollars into the hands of the rich in American history.
MLK would have been explosive.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> A happy Martin Luther King Day
> 
> He was truly a great American Patriot




yes, he was.  And Obama was truly a great American traitor.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




and he did it with peaceful protest.  Not violence and insults like the radical leftists of today.  The differences are very obvious, and significant.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But he lived at the exact time that many in Washington, mostly Republicans, were already talking about change. Had he been born a decade earlier and tried it a decade sooner, the marches and protests would have ended much differently. King did not start the 60s revolution, but it helped him a great deal, attitudes were already changing.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




shall we discuss that FACT that King's family supports Trump?   Shall we discuss the FACT that his niece said that Trump's policies will help blacks?  Shall we discuss the FACT that MLK's family have said that Trump is not a racist and that Jesse Jackson gave Trump an award for helping blacks in business?

Yes, let have a real discussion about race on MLK day.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Exactly correct. We need a MLK to rise up today and bring sanity to this nonsense.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




what we are seeing today, and what we see in posts by leftists like rightwinger, is not about race, its about the dem party struggling for survival.  Screaming "racist" is all they have left.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A happy Martin Luther King Day
> ...


Martin Luther King would have been damned proud of Barack Obama

Too bad he did not live to see it


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did you get $.02 or $.03 for saying that?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No question he did it with peace

MLK was fighting terrorism. Terrorists supported by their government and police force .....he chose to use the power of the first amendment rather than the power of the second


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Apparently no one will ever know if MLK would have been proud of Obama or even supported the clown.  Certainly MLK's niece did NOT support Obama.
"I Support Barack Obama For President"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Conservative got themselves a ringer with Alveda

Why don’t you quote his wife or children?


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How about you quote his wife or kids...dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


But..... but.....Alveda says


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


$5 a post

Ca-Ching!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 15, 2018)

I just heard a lecture last night...Dr. King was very polite to the world and beat the shit out of his wife.
I guess Liberals don't mind this type of behavior as long is one is suave whilst at the mic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he saved our conscience and was an agent for a much needed change, but I was there too and I believe the change was coming anyway. What's sad, is that race relations have been trashed by the left and blacks recently. I'm pretty sure that if he was alive today, King would be disappointed that his message has been lost
> ...


Ike had to send in 82nd Airborne to make Dems stop acting like savages


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Kings whacky niece who panders to conservatives for pay ....supports Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Southern Conservatives one and all


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Obama represents everything that King was against.  He would be very troubled to see what his crusade for equality has become.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




why don't you?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




wacky?  is it wacky to be happy that black unemployment is the lowest its been in years?  She supports Trump because he wants all americans to have better lives.  Obama wanted more for blacks by taking it from whites by force and giving it to blacks as government cheese.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




democrats one and all, the geography doesn't matter.  They were democrats and they filibustered the civil rights act.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Name a single initiative from Trump that supports blacks or poor people without doing more for the rich?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

To the OP.  MLK didn't save the country.  He woke it up and changed its way of thinking for the better.  He did it peacefully and without insults, violence, or hateful rhetoric.  The left of today is nothing like MLK, not even close.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


They were also
Southern
Baptists
White 
Conservatives
Racists


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




But democrats first and foremost.  They were not all Baptists, or southern, or conservative, some of them were quite liberal on everything but race.   Yes, all white, all democrats.  Old, rich, white democrats---------------kinda reminds me of Pelosi, Schumer, Reid, Biden, Durben.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




you insult the memory of Steve McQueen by attaching his picture to your far left, anti-American posts.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I can't, that's because Trump's initiatives and policies help everyone.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Southerners were racist slave holders for two hundred years before the Democratic Party was formed

Their party affiliation changed, their racist beliefs never did


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 15, 2018)

Knowing that dreams most of the time are fleeting and disappear on waking, that even if they don't disappear then making them reality is many times impossible and that most dreams are not perfect or are never perfectly realized as envisioned or are met with laughter, or disdain, or trampled under foot, if you were to boil down to it's essence what America is in it's purest form, it's ideal, isn't it akin to humanity thinking to itself, "I have a dream".


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




other than put more in poverty and on welfare, what did Obama do for blacks and poor people?  But his rich liberal donors in corporate America and Hollywood did very well under obozo the Kenyan messiah.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




4% of southerners were slave owners.  there were more slaves in Illinois than in Alabama.  Most southerners at that time were farmers trying to pull a living out of crops and livestock.    Try reading some American history, it might enlighten you.


----------



## Issa (Jan 15, 2018)

As a minority I can say this. MLK is a hero to all...the fight should continue to crush the racists that found a refuge in the GOP party and with the help of the deranged Orangina man.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> To the OP.  MLK didn't save the country.  He woke it up and changed its way of thinking for the better.  He did it peacefully and without insults, violence, or hateful rhetoric.  The left of today is nothing like MLK, not even close.


He certainly was an insightful man.

*"The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism.
All people of goodwill viewed with alarm and concern the frenzied wedding at the Cow Palace of the KKK with the radical right." - Martin Luther King, Jr.*


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

Issa said:


> As a minority I can say this. MLK is a hero to all...the fight should continue to crush the racists that found a refuge in the GOP party and with the help of the deranged Orangina man.




King's family disagree with you.  They support Trump because his policies are helping blacks as well as all americans.   Jesse Jackson gave trump an award for helping blacks in business.  Was Jesse lying or are you?

If you are looking for racists.  look at BLM. antifa, black panthers, NAACP, Sharpton, Oprah, the hypocrites in Hollywood who pay black performers less than whites, the kneelers in the NFL.  Lots of racists out there, and they are mostly on your side.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP.  MLK didn't save the country.  He woke it up and changed its way of thinking for the better.  He did it peacefully and without insults, violence, or hateful rhetoric.  The left of today is nothing like MLK, not even close.
> ...




I think Ben Carson would take issue with you on that.  So would MLK's niece.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


And yet the south started a war to keep them .

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




wrong again, Lincoln started the civil war.  Slavery was not the only issue.  there were slaves in Lincoln's home state of Illinois.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LOL.

Yeah. They would know more about what MLK Jr. thought and said than MLK himself.



Do you even hear yourself?


----------



## Issa (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > As a minority I can say this. MLK is a hero to all...the fight should continue to crush the racists that found a refuge in the GOP party and with the help of the deranged Orangina man.
> ...


You can't speak of racism if you are the majority . I heard of racism in the US before I moved here....I never understood it. Now that I'm living here, I see it mostly coming from the right side.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2018)

So who brought the south their slaves. AH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE. Northern ship magnets.

No one brought the slaves over via planes. No one drove the slaves from Africa. NO. YANKEES bought the slaves in Africa and sold them to the south.

Deal with your shit Yankees.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> So who brought the south their slaves. AH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE. Northern ship magnets.
> 
> No one brought the slaves over via planes. No one drove the slaves from Africa. NO. YANKEES bought the slaves in Africa and sold them to the south.
> 
> Deal with your shit Yankees.


Deal with this, dumb cannuck:


The importation of slaves into the United States from Africa accounted for less than 1% of the total slave population.

Most all were "bred" here. At an astounding rate.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2018)

Not one slave from Africa could have been in America unless the Yankee sea faring merchants. Any Yankee want to address the rum/slave trade.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's another stat for you to swallow: 

Nearly one half of the population of the Confederacy were either slaves or slaveowners.

gulp, gulp/


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2018)

paperview said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > So who brought the south their slaves. AH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS GREAT BALLS OF FIRE. Northern ship magnets.
> ...



Piss on you ass wipe. You cannot claim mega stats on the importation and then turn around and claim most were bred here. Give links to your stats.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 15, 2018)

paperview said:


> Here's another stat for you to swallow:
> 
> Nearly one half of the population of the Confederacy were either slaves or slaveowners.
> 
> gulp, gulp/



So what? Are you going to tell me the north had no fucking slaves you bigoted piece of shit?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2018)

td seems so upset    (the word is magnates, btw)


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2018)

snap out of it, it's a 2018


----------



## Valerie (Jan 15, 2018)

Alabama, Mississippi only 2 states to celebrate joint MLK, Robert E. Lee Day


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



She's drunk again.  

Read this slllllow again:

*The importation of slaves into the United States from Africa accounted for less than 1% of the total slave population.

Most all were "bred" here. At an astounding rate*.

You have never once proven me wrong.  Ever.  See if you can try.  I'll come back and clobber you with some cold hard facts once you've proven yourself again to be a fall-down, slobbering idiot.


----------



## paperview (Jan 15, 2018)

Redfish said:


> wrong again, Lincoln started the civil war.


No.


> there were slaves in Lincoln's home state of Illinois.


How about you tell us how many slaves were enumerated in the Illinois 1860 census.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> A happy Martin Luther King Day
> 
> He was truly a great American Patriot



I couldn't agree more.

That man knew he was a taking a chance at getting killed by some racist asshole yet he continued to do the amazing things he did.

He was one great American.


----------



## Snouter (Jan 16, 2018)

American patriots were not delusional race baiters reading scripts from Marxist Jews.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Southern Conservatives are over represented in the military, true,  but it is absurd to just assume that the 82nd is/was ALL southern conservatives.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Stop living in the past.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





HIs attempt to renegotiate NATFA to improve the balance of trade with Canada and Mexico.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Jews will not replace us....Jews will not replace us

Some of them are good people


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


It will cost US jobs


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2018)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




I suspect that his niece and a successful black brain surgeon know quite a lot.  Unlike you, who can only post talking points.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2018)

Issa said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




bullshit.  Minorities can be the worst kinds or racists.  Ever hear of South Africa?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




totally wrong, it will create US jobs by making US products competitive in the USA.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > A happy Martin Luther King Day
> ...




Agree, but to give you an analogy to today.  Trump is taking the chance of being killed by some left wing asshole but continues to do what is best for America.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Trump is protected by an army of Secret Service agents and the intelligence community

Dr King was on that balcony alone


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




Yes, so what?   King had security people too, but they must not have been very good. 

MLK was a good man who protested for change in a peaceful way.  the radical left of today is nothing like MLK.  BLM, antifa, NAACP, Sharpton, Cumming, Jackson-Lee, et al are a disgrace to King's memory and what he fought for.


----------



## paperview (Jan 16, 2018)

Redfish said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


There's got to be some high level of mental retardation going on if you think a person who barely knew King, and another who never even met him knows more about Kings words than the man who wrote  the  words himself and was witness to the "frenzied wedding."


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2018)

paperview said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




I never questioned that he said those words.   Obama said the increasing the debt was  a sign of poor management. 

My point is that we are in 2018 not 1960.   MLK did great things for the country, he would not be a liberal democrat if he was alive today.   Neither would Kennedy or Truman.  the dem party has gone so far left that none of them would even recognize it.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Some of the people there were good people. Others, not so much.


Only a piece of shit would smear the good with the bad. LIke you.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




BULLSHIT.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It might. It will certainly make prices higher.  The trade agreement didn't make jobs leave . high taxes , intrusive regulations, unions, and wages made them leave. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




One point you raise I agree with. 


It is time to shit can the idea of FIrst World Labor competing on a "level" playing field with Third World labor. 


We tried it. It sucked. Time to stop doing that.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So no trade with anyone globally?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




NOthing I said, implies no trade with anyone globally.


Read it again.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What do you think a trade agreemnet is?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...





An agreement on how trade will be conducted between two or more nations.


Most of ours, if not all of ours, suck.


Time to get better ones.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 16, 2018)

Zander said:


> He saved this country??



lol he was just Joe Kennedy's hand-picked house boy. He's revered now because he got killed before his corruption and whore-mongering caught up with him. He and the Congressional Black Caucus were already selling their own people out long before he got shot, so it was only a matter of time before his star fell.

Malcolm X, in contrast, was a genuine activist, promoting real education and driving the drug dealers and thugs out of black neighborhoods, and thus the much bigger threat to the establishment. His death was the real tragedy for black progress; he didn't like *******, either, and worked hard to rid black culture of their influence and regressive thuggery.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 16, 2018)

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



You have proof he advocated Affirmative Action? I'm not feeling that, but if you provide proof, I suppose I'll believe it.

I call bullshit unless otherwise proven. MLK was a decent dude.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Affirmative Action wasn't a quota system, and yes, King was for it early on. The Black Caucus got the quota system from Nixon in an attempt by Nixon to gain back black voters; they just kept calling it 'Affirmative Action' even though it no longer was anything but a racist policy and pandering to radicals. Most of the Liberals like Humphrey and Moynihan fought the quota system tooth and nail, and defeated it, only to have Nixon revive after his inauguration and offer it to the black hacks as a bribe, along with 'The War On Drugs' the Black Caucus also lobbied for, especially charlie Rangel. They later claimed they had nothing to do with it, of course, but they were liars. they still lie about who and where that came from to this day.

Anybody who thinks otherwise can get a copy of Hugh Davis Graham's excellent book, *The Civil Rights Era*, for a complete history of the Civil Rights Acts and who did what and when.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 16, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > He saved this country??
> ...



Why is it when I learn about Malcolm X, I admire him, yet the stupid racist nigga that was reading his book fer like 2 weeks on the job and got fired for being a racist dipshit is the type of person I don't like?

PS: That is a 1-day book for me.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 16, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Probably because blacks like that guy are racists and missed the entire point about Malcolm X, and just read the parts they liked and ignored the parts where education, principles, ethics, at least between each other, and hard work will elevate them as a people. Most just like the parts where they get to play gangster and play 'Badass' all day instead of the dull stuff like learning to read and write and rise above being sub-human vermin and developing self-respect for themselves and others who deserve it. Genuine achievement is boring relative to running around with guns and robbing people, mostly other black people, the primary pastime of street thuggz who are supposed to be considered 'martyrs' by Democrats these days. Malcom knew it was the drug dealers, junkies, and thuggs who needed killing right off the bat. His own history of intellectual advancement proved that to him; he didn't waste his time in prison playing street ******, he learned to read and write, got radicalized, then progressed beyond the juvenile phase of that dead end and was on his way to genuine civilization building. 

This was of course unacceptable to both that silly ass Muslim cult and the likes of Rangel and the Black Caucus, whose main complaints and concerns were how their bribes were only half as large as their fellow corrupt white politicians got. With people like Malcolm X out of the way, you get Maxine Waters, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, and their ilk, and they have no interests in black people as a group. Democrats prefer them over having to actually do anything productive and beneficial.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 16, 2018)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.



Based on his principles he could not be a liberal today.  Today's liberals protest everything and flash the race card in all places.  The results are the OPPOSITE what MLK stood for, as it's the left who are so concerned about race. 

*MLK:* Not by the color of your skin but the content of character.

*Today: * Color matters, even when it doesn't. Take all things out of context and raise the race card to empower division.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Not even close

Today there is nothing like the radical left of the 1960s
Weather underground, Black Panthers, SDS were involved in violent overthrow of the government

To get something close today you would have to look at the radical right. Remember Oklahoma City?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

TheDude said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...


MLK was a firm supporter of affirmative action


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




did you miss the antifa violence at Berkley?  Did you miss the BLM rants to kill cops?  If destruction of public and private property and killing cops is not trying to violently overthrow the government, what is it?

Oklahoma city was one crazy lunatic with a fertilizer bomb.   He is dead.  He was nobody.  He did not represent any movement or group,  Just a lone mentally deranged hater. 

as usual, your attempt at analogy fails.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




then he was lying when he said "judge people by the content of their character, not the color of their skin".   Which is it?


----------



## Snouter (Jan 17, 2018)

Based on You Tube interviews Malcolm X was insane but way more intelligent than Micheal King with his jewish authored nursery rhymes!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



OMG...tell me about that antifa violence
How many people were killed?

Not like that rightwing violence in Charletesville where they were running down people with a car


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheDude said:
> ...



You are capable of doing both

You can judge people on their character and you can help people who need help


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You might from 1995? 27 years ago?


YOu call that "today"?


LOL!!!!!!



This is today, punk. YOur friends.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You Skeered?

"Some of them are good people" you know


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




again, the guy in charletesville was a lone mentally disturbed asshole.  He did not represent any organization or movement.  another nice try, but another fail.   Got any more?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




bullshit, King's words and affirmative action are the exact opposites.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Still a rightwing terrorist.....just like McVeigh


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Dr King strongly supported affirmative action
It was necessary to correct past injustices

Martin Luther King Jr. explicitly supported what's now called affirmative action: Jarvis DeBerry

Stepen Oates, the author of a biography of King called Let The Trumpet Sound, quotes him thus: "*A society that has done something special against the Negro for hundreds of years must now do something special for the Negro*."


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




affirmative action is discrimination.   MLK was against discrimination.  You cannot make up for past discrimination by discriminating today.  

No one living today was a slave or a slave owner.   
But if the goal is to punish those who participated in the slave trade, shouldn't we punish the blacks in Africa who sold their brothers to dutch traders to be shipped to the new world?  How about the muslims in Africa who enslave white women into the sex trade?  Or the Thai sex trafficers?   Why do you only want to punish whites in the USA who never had slavery, think it was a terrible time in our history, and condemn it in every way?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




what right wing groups was he a member of?   The guy was a nut case.   He represents no one but himself.  Your desperation is making you more stupid by the day.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Punishment is not the goal. Don’t you think you should know what you’re talking about before you spout off?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




affirmative action punishes the majority by giving preferential treatment to less qualified minorities.  

I know very well what I am talking about, its you who should do some research before spouting left wing lies and talking points.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


He’s a supporter of Nazism, the alt-right and Donald Trump.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Moron... you even said, “if the goal is to punish...”

Punishment is not the goal, I don’t care how rightarded you are.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




a tiny fringe group.   LOL.   The Nazis of today are the far left hate groups like antifa, blm, and the MSM.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LOL

Name a left wing organization that supports Nazism...


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



punishment is the result, no matter the stated goal.   Don't be stupid.   this is all about getting even for something that happened 200 years ago.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




the democrat party


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You know you’re crazy, right? Goals and results are separate matters. The goal of an offensive drive in football is to score a touch down. But sometimes it results in a safety. That doesn’t make safeties the goal of an offensive drive.

Punishment is not the goal of affirmative action.

Savvy?


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




You’re crazier than I thought.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




more bullshit.   If a white kid and a black kid apply to a college, both have the same ACT scores and grade point average, and the black kid gets accepted because he is black, has the white kid not been punished?   Has the white kid not been discriminated against because of his skin color?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




are the dems not acting like Nazis on the DACA/immigration issues?   Threatening to shut down the government in order to legalize millions of illegals?


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Again, moron.... I’m talking about goals, not results. 

You have some kind of mental deficiency which prevents you from comprehending that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Nazis were about nationalism, not immigration. Thanks for giving an example of how the right supports Nazism, though.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Of course he was against discrimination

He also recognized the economic disadvantage that blacks had at the time and the need to correct it

Helping those who need help


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You don't have to belong to a "group" to be a rightwing terrorist. You just have to subscribe to their hate speech and take action on it


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human.


Many whites still think this way today. Many right here on USMB.



rightwinger said:


> Those who resisted were met with terrorist attacks. Lynchings, bombings, arrest and assasination of their leaders.


That's why blacks don't get triggered as whites do over so-called Muslim terrorism, because we know who the real terrorists are.



rightwinger said:


> Most of us faced with such horrific treatment in our own homeland would fight violence with violence. How would you react if someone spat on your child for trying to go to school?


 Good question. We know the answer. Whites get incensed over being legally told to get health insurance. They were talking about armed resurrection over that. Getting mobs together with silly, little, yellow "Don't tread on me" flags and everything.



rightwinger said:


> When the courts did not protect blacks, armed conflict would seem a reasonable response. Dr King knew violence would only result in more violence against you. He modeled the Civil Rights movement around Gandhis peaceful resistance theories. By using cameras to document the treatment of peaceful protestors he saved this country from an armed violent protest that would have destroyed this country.


 Like I've posted before, whites are EXTREMELY uncomfortable with black outrage. They've never liked it, appreciated it or respected it, even when it's warranted, which it pretty is ALWAYS warrented. That's why *Black Lives Matter* is portrayed as the most violent thing since barbarism. It stemmed from somewhere.




rightwinger said:


> By forcing us to look in a mirror and see who we really are, he enabled us to become a truly great country.


 Whenever you put a mirror in front of whites, they get incensed. They use terms like "reverse racism" and all sorts of other crazy, nonsensical, and bogus stuff, everything but face the truth.

It's been said by many outside of America looking in, especially the South Africans, that the main problem with America and it's problem with racism is that they've never addressed it, they've never owned up to it, and they've never been honest about it. Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 17, 2018)

The Rabbi said:


> King was a communist *who cheated on his wife frequently.*  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> So we honor his memory by not working,not going to school etc.


Source?


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > King was a communist *who cheated on his wife frequently.*  He was a tremendous advocate for Negro self-sufficiency and a color blind society.
> ...


Don’t expect an answer from him. That loser doesn’t post here anymore.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



Wow your older than I thought. I pictured you as a millennial (because you seem clueless and all about the hand-outs).

Anyways there is no doubt he was one of the most important Americans of all time. His message of non-violent civil discourse, while still respecting his country, and his push of the notion of togetherness and color blindness was extraordinary. 

However his message has been polluted by leftism and very much forgotten. Civil right activists are more about hating others, ironically segregation and preferential treatment based on one’s skin color or religion and about anti-Americanism, anti-white and anti-semitism. 

MLK would cry about what happen to his righteous movement.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


This might help 

Martin Luther King's "Abnormal" Sex Life of Orgies, Hookers... and Joan Baez—the newly released JFK File reveals all


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ok, what specifically is the goal?   is it not give minorities special treatment?   Is it not to get even for what happened 200 years ago?   WHAT is the goal?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




those disadvantages have been eliminated.   Ask Ben Carson, Barack Obama, Sheila Jackson-Lee, Whoopi Goldberg, 90% of the NBA, 70% of the NFL.  

Equal opportunity exists for all americans today.   Sure, the road is steeper for some, but it always has been regardless of race.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




bullshit, Nazis were for government control and suppression of free speech.  Much like the lefties of today.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




those who participate in right wing hate speech are a tiny minority of morons.  Those who participate in left wing hate speech include the dem party, Hollywood, most of the media, and the democrat party.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Well,  the Right either is going to go extinct in this country, or suppress Leftism by hijacking Leftist institutions like the Nazis did.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



Total bullshit

I love it when conservatives try to define the Civil Rights movement which they despise
Their revisionist history of supporting the "old" movement while despising the "new" movement is BS.....they hated them both


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



They are the deplorables

There are enough of them to get Trump elected


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The elite are using Nazism as a tool to collapse Western civilization by brainwashing everyone to kick, and scream Nazi to make them hate Western culture, in America dividing Black American, and other White American leftists against the Right Wing is how they will collapse Western civilization, by brainwashing the masses through divide, and conquer manipulation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The real deplorables are the people fighting for Whites to vanish off the face of the Earth by Multiculturalism.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You are being overly dramatic

It is not having whites vanish from the face of the earth but ending the stranglehold of power reserved exclusively for whites


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Zionists dominate the power structure, your'e fighting the wrong battle.

MLK might have been legit, but without a doubt BLM is a creation from the Jewish dominated media, to purposefully cover only Blacks murdered by police, even though more Whites are murdered by police, to rile up Blacks into a BLM frenzy, and White hating frenzy, to divide, and conquer America.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's da JEWS!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How it could be anything else, look at how it's okay to attack White Christians, and attacking Jews is the biggest no-no, and how the Jew Holocaust is by far the most known about Genocide.

We know there's a lot of powerful Jews dominating a lot of institutions, it's really not a secret.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You sound like Hitler


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


In your article it says these were all allegations and nothing was verified. The orgy allegation should like BS to me. Not a shred of proof.

Hoover was out to get MLK, so if there was anything like that he would have make it public. 

I do think he might have cheated on his wife. He was a great man and women toss themselves at such men. It is hard to fight temptation!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The biggest trick of the establishment was to trick you into think you were fighting the establishment by kicking, and screaming Nazi, Hitler, Fascist, Racist, Chimp Chimp, and to kick, and scream for minorities, Gays, Feminism, and so forth.

Haven't you figured out these ideals you support, are actually the ideas of the Establishment?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't know how we speak of Martin Luther King jr as saving this country, why, because he's Black?

The truth is it wasn't MLK who created Civil Rights, it was that Anglo Southern White boy Lyndon B Johnson, also the tyrant who made Vietnam into a massive war failure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.

That's the truth, like BLK, MLK they all are Pawnsof the Jews, to divide, and conquer America by creating eternal victims who hate Whitey's.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.
> 
> That's the truth, like BLK, MLK they all are Pawnsof the Jews, to divide, and conquer America by creating eternal victims who hate Whitey's.


Damn boy

You are Hitler


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.
> ...



Trained to  the T.

Hitler isn't even the closest to the biggest of killers.

Hitler was necessary for Israel's creation, anyways.

But, you are trained to not look at Communism as the worse evil, as it was, one which was based on the equality your tout of.

Instead you are trained by the establishment, to Chimp out about Hitler, like a fool, to make for submissive Whites, who are dumb, brainwashed, and radical Anti-Fascists who are willing to help them collapse Western civilization.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The goal is to level the playing field.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LOL 

Are you ever not a moron?

_Hitler soon emerged as a charismatic public speaker and began attracting new members with speeches blaming Jews and Marxists for Germany’s problems and *espousing extreme nationalism* and the concept of an Aryan “master race.”

Nazi Party - World War II - HISTORY.com_​


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't know how we speak of Martin Luther King jr as saving this country, why, because he's Black?
> 
> The truth is it wasn't MLK who created Civil Rights, it was that Anglo Southern White boy Lyndon B Johnson, also the tyrant who made Vietnam into a massive war failure.


You know you’re fucked in the head? 

MLK started pushing for civil rights back in the 50’s, while LBJ was still a Senator from Texas.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.
> 
> That's the truth, like BLK, MLK they all are Pawnsof the Jews, to divide, and conquer America by creating eternal victims who hate Whitey's.


You’re goofing for laughs, right??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how we speak of Martin Luther King jr as saving this country, why, because he's Black?
> ...



MLK pushed, but it was LBJ who granted them civil rights, where is LBJ day?

Oh, no such luck, we're White, and privileged.
,


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Aww, poor baby. Maybe you should color yourself orange like President Tinkles so you don’t have to be such a victim being white?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are a Nazi


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hey, c’mon now. It’s not easy being white for some  folks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP was really created by a Jewish - Black collaboration, and MLK came out of the NAACP before his massive Civil Rights Protest.
> ...



So, what's your theory? That Blacks just feel more, and more victimized, and become more, and more anti-White, and violent all the time, for no reason? really?


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


My theory is that you’re a loser and you know it  but you can’t accept personal responsibility for your own miserable lot in life so you look for others to blame for your own failures. Most notably, blacks and Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are a Communist scum who's goal whether by design, or by chance is to collapse America, particularly White America.

You should be ashamed of your existence.

I'm anti-Nazi, as they mostly killed White Christians, however the Nazis actually had more good ideas than stupid Democrats, or Republicans today.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...




He destroyed the black family by siding with racist, klan member, LBJ.....instead of helping Barry Goldwater win the election...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You Individualists are hardcore retards, and unfeeling Psychopaths.

I don't think you get societal thinking skills, because you aren't bright enough, nor feeling enough for your culture to think about your culture, or society.

For the Individualist scum, there's flailing your arms around like desperate retards, until you get yours at all costs.

For collectivist Nationalists like myself, I'm smart enough, and feeling enough, to see that my people are under attack, and at the brink of horrible things pushed on us by Globalists who hate White Christians, and they use Antifa Whites to help divide, and conquer Whites.

The way you think it's incredibly one track minded, selfish, and senseless.

As a society we make up close family, and then looser families like your heritage, and when the shit hits the fan, your heritage is something that has been passed down for eons, and is supposed to be something you lived for, to pass onto the next generation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



My parents are both Democrats, and 


Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, you're really going to get White votes by mocking Whites.

What idiotic vermin so many of you far-Left Wing Democrats are.

My parents are both Democrats who were both teachers, however they think this whole immigration thing, and anti-White stuff is too much, same with abortion.

That's like the normal Union Democrats we used to have.

You, and your far-Leftist Democrats are pure frigging vermin, unruly anti-White scumbags, who are there to be pawns who collapse America.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Aww, poor baby. Whassamatter? Is orange not a good color for you? Does it clash with your green envy? Maybe you should try pink?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wh


Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What a 5 year old  level of commentary. Hahaha.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Still head & shoulders above a nazi.


----------



## paperview (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ...My parents are both Democrats who were both teachers, however they think this whole immigration thing, and anti-White stuff is too much, same with abortion....



Do they toss food down to you in the basement you dwell in, or do you emerge every now and then to raid the fridge for raw meat?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



S


Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Such an ignorant, and arrogant primitive, no wonder why you're so easily brainwashed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

paperview said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ...My parents are both Democrats who were both teachers, however they think this whole immigration thing, and anti-White stuff is too much, same with abortion....
> ...





paperview said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ...My parents are both Democrats who were both teachers, however they think this whole immigration thing, and anti-White stuff is too much, same with abortion....
> ...



Democrats have really become the party of all mouth, and no brain.

Just pay close attention on this site, in general Democrats just kick, scream, and mock, without any real intelligence.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Spits the moron who can’t post without attaching the same quote 3 times.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Way to care more about your OCD issues, than about your Nation, or heritage, typical Anti-Racist mistake.

For days now the forum has been stalling for me, so I click until it comes up, and I don't have OCD like you, so I don't sit there deleting the extra quotes.

You've dodged real conversation, to duck, and cover, and Chimp out.

You Liberals are a disgrace.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Looks like my theory is pretty spot on. Now you're blaming the forum for your failures when it's you who struggles with the quote feature.

As far as "conversation," the only rational conversation to have with a nazi is to ridicule their stupidity.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Tell me more about those Jews Heinrich


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2018)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...



LBJ did more for Civil Rights than any president since Lincoln


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yep he said he would have those ******* voting Democrat for a hundred years.....


Great hero you got there

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm more scared of their enablers, like you.


And why would you call any of them good people? By their actions they reveal themselves to be fascist street thugs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Fake quote

Actually, LBJ acknowledged that he would lose the south for the Democrats


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Some of them are good people......they love puppies and kittens and help old ladies to cross the street

They just like to wear black.....no law against that


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





They are violent thugs, or at least want a be violent thugs.


That you defend them is no surprise. 


Especially considering your desire for an ONe Party State, where whites are permanently marginalized.


Why are you so full of hate?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol
Lincoln was a dictator. Dumbass


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Lincoln did what was necessary to save the union

Mission accomplished


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There you go getting all skeered again


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






YOu have admitted your desire to permanently marginalize my people.


The largest political party's policies and actions reveal that they are on your page.


Now you are voicing support for the use of political violence and fascist thugs. 


I should feel secure?


Do you feel like a monster? Or have you managed to rationalize your behavior? And if so, how?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Na, He suspended habeas corpus… Unforgivable


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have people?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Not really

Desperate times call for desperate measures

He did what needed to be done to save the union.....Mission accomplished


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I asked you a question, rw. 


Considering your goals, your positions, the methods you are now embracing, 


how do you feel about yourself? ANd if it is not really, really bad, how do you manage to pull that off?



I'm serious.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What if he had not run for office?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're one of those kind of people that has no brain power, and all OCD, the kind of people we should seek to remove from even being born.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You poor thing. You’re powerless to do anything about that and you know it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jews make up 50% of billionaires in the U.S.A, Jews dominate Hollywood, and the media, they also dominate the biggest banks like the Fed Reserve, or Goldman Sachs.

50% of Democrat funding, and 1/3rd of Republican funding comes from Jews.

Jews run this country.

But, the establishment of Jews, have trained idiots like you think to you were fighting a White Power establishment.

How could that be?

Who's the establishment for the past 70 years who has kicked, and screamed about White Power, and cares so much about Multiculturalism?

It's not White power, it's Jewish power, you clown.

That's also why the only genocide event that matters is the Jewish Holocaust, and why the biggest no-no in our society is attacking Jews.

 Meanwhile, Whites are on the brink, and dumb Whites like you will be used to help collapse America.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





This is a discussion forum. All talk. 


Pointing out that a poster is powerless to change something is akin to discovering that water is wet.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Aww, it really burns you that Jews are so successful.

Poor, baby.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Great, sounds like you agree with me then.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I feel good!
I know that I would now
I feel nice
Like sugar and spice now


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





YOu don't sound serious.


Have you discussed your hobby of trolling with your doctor?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Voltaire correctly identified a long time ago, that who you can't criticize is who you control your society, and therefor it must be Jews, they're the only ones powerful enough to do it.

Oh please, Jews are ruining this country, it doesn't matter how wealthy I am.

The fact is  I come from a household worth $1.4 million, and I work a job for $100 an hour.

But, there's much more important things in life, one of them is your country, and it's heritage.

You don't get this, because you're not feeling enough, nor intelligent to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your butthurt because Jews are more successful than you is noted and scoffed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Nero fiddled as Rome burned.... Not sure how true that is... But if so Nero must've been a Liberal Individualist.

This is how your Chimp mob reacts, you have no will of your own, you just kind of Chimp out with your Chimp pack, and don't Chimp out when the real danger is near.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It’s ok that Jews are better than you. You should learn to deal with that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You Liberals here are really showing a pathetic performance in terms of intellect here.

Even though 2/3rd of this forum is Right leaning, and 1/3rd is Liberal leaning.

I'd imagine 9/10th of the intellectuals here are Right leaning.

Most of the Liberals here, are truly pitiful intellects.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your posts are not worth much of an effort


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



LOL....You assholes elected a Birther


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There would be no trump if there was no Obama


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If White power is wrong, why is Jewish power right?

Yeah, that's what I thought, hypocrites.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There would have been no Obama had there been no Bush Jr.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Much better than the asshole you idiots wanted to elect.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Great, we all agree...get over it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews in America are not espousing Jewish power.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Do you feel better now?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Russia hijacked the elections scandal is basically the same thing as the Birther thing.

Just the Liberal Jew media never shuts up about Russians, while the Birther thing was much less frequently spoken about.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Heck of a lot better...for the past 11 months.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes they are it's called AIPAC, and Neocon wars.

But, that's beside the point.

The point is that MLK, like BLM are spun like a driedel by the Jews, explain how MLK a product of the Jewish - Black NAACP went onto create this?
But
why Blacks who were more oppressed earlier were actually not resisting?

The truth is that the less oppressed Blacks are, the worse, and worse they're getting.

BLM is a debacle created by the Liberal Jewish media praying upon Black victimhood fears, and even though more Whites are killed by cops than Blacks, the Liberal Jew media never covered that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Sorry

This thread is not about your personal hatred of Jews

It is about Dr King


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Are you here to debate, or to mock like a vindictive 8 year old?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Explain why the more rights Blacks have, the more oppressed they feel, and the more they lash out?

MLK to BLM is big evidence of this.

Before MLK the KKK, and Sharecropper oppression of Blacks was way worse too.

It seems that the more rights Blacks have, they just seem to get worse, and worse accordingly.

Does that make sense to you?

Or is it the Liberal Jewish media which is the real culprit of making Blacks feel like their the oppressed victims?

I think real intellects know better, the problem is you've let Political Correctness ruin your chances at better intellectual understanding, you are easily brainwashed, and that's how it is, you're not a very bright individual.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Sorry

I am not going to respond to your hate speech


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're a dumb tool of political correctness.
You ignore reality, because  you're not very bright.

You are what happens when someone can't think at all, I mean you certainly didn't see it as a hate speech when you mocked Poles, Slovenians, or Rednecks etc. in the past.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I’m here to debate normal folks. Nazi freaks like you deserve nothing but mocking. Exactly how retarded are you to not pick up on that yet?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I just realize what buttons I can push with you


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True, There would be no Bush Junior if there was no Clinton


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Your anti-semitism aside, that a good equivalence. 


Very similar thought patterns with both conspiracy theories.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ooh, ooh, I know the answer to this one!!!



It's "to mock like a vindictive 8 year old"!!


But really, you should have thrown more adjectives in this, like "asshole" or "soulless".


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


So? There would have been no Clinton if not for Bush Sr.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


He stole the election from Gore


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You know you're too primitive, and dumb to combat me, so you have to mock like the scoundrel you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think you realize, or even don't realize that you're a sub-Human low IQ troll.
Well, I think you realize the troll part, but probably not the Sub-Human low IQ part.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Redfish said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



What plans do Republicans have to combat Liberals brainwashing the masses in the institutions, like media, Hollywood, academia etc.?

That's what I thought, you people have no game plan, except to do nothing it's their freedom.

Then you sub-Human savages can't grasp why your society gets worse, and worse, and more, and more Liberal.

You think the same old tired arguments that failed society, will somehow save society, are frigging kidding me, how can anyone be this dumb?

Your inability to assert yourselves is also a massive problem, you've given up because you're weak, and stupid.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Look at the nazi. _Thinks_ he can goad me into taking him seriously.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Almost all of the most dumb, obnoxious, and just plain savage sub-Human users here are Left WIngers even though Left-Wingers are actually a pesky minority here.

Left Wingers are definitely a more brutish, mean, and dumb breed of Human overall.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh, noooo’s! A nazi thinks most lefties here are dumb savages. How will I ever get over that??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You Leftists here, be it yourself, or Rightwinger, of Unootare, and many other clowns, tend to mock immediately, and can't really drill a point across at all in a debate, it really shows what pitiful intellects, and primitive personalities you savages must have.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Well, no, there are many folks here whom I debate. But trolls, clowns, nazis.... I just make fun of for being trolls, clowns and/or nazis.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Least I ain't a Polack


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I think you're afraid a Fascist will toast you intellectually, because you're basically a sub-Human Chimp, with nothing to offer in terms of intellect.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


LOL

Poor, little nazi *still* _thinks_ he can goad me into taking him seriously.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What happened to hate speech?
You just do as you're told, you're less than Human.

I've never met any Poles online so dumb, pointless, rude, and obnoxious as you, and I've dealt with Polish people all over the internet on other places, and here too.

You're a pure sub-Human savage, who lives just to be a menace for society.
,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I've dealt with tons of Anti-Racists online, and they truly are a lower form of Human life, than Racists.

Just watch on this forum, you, Rightwinger, Unkotare, or P@triot, and various other Antis can't really form any kind of fluid thoughts, and tend to Chimp out mocking.

Maybe that's why you Antis see everybody as just Negroes with different colors, to you this primitive Negro kind of behavior of not thinking, and Chimping out mocking is "Normal"

It's normal for you primitives including most of all the Negroes.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Now you’re just getting to be boring.

Ciao, little nazi.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not fake it is in the actuall meeting notes. He also like to randomly show people gis dick. Guess he was well endowed. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Which was overturned by the supreme court the same year... So that dog wont hunt 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


True, Bush Senior was a fucking loser… A one world government type a guy


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Na, The electoral college served it’s purpose


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lincoln was a dictator in a real shitty person


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Because he held the nation together? First reality check the south shot first. Secound the South in its declaration of separation and in its constitution put slavery as the number one reason they seceeded and started the war. These are simple easy to read documents. Now if you are pro confederate that means you are pro slavery. Sure it was about state rights the problem was they thought they had the right to own other people. The war was unneeded becauae the south would have collapsed under its own hypocrisy but it would have destroyed the usa with its hubris

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




more historical rewriting,  there were more slaves in Illinois than in Georgia.  There were white Irish slaves in all of the northern states.   You need to study some actual American history, not the bunk that your left wing indoctrinators are teaching today.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




step one was electing Trump,  step two is supporting him, step three is removing the rinos and socialist democrats from office at the voting booth.  step four is participating in our growing economy, step five is building the wall and enforcing our immigration laws. 

We are doing what we can short of armed conflict.  But if it ever came to that, rest assured that the military and police would be on our side.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 19, 2018)

Redfish said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



2/3rd's of Millennials are Democrats, and more than 2/3rd's of Minorities are Democrats, how do you figure you haven't already failed, by allowing Liberals to use their institutions to brainwash the masses?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




the country was going the wrong way until November 2016.  I see it turning back to sanity and I hope I am right.  Otherwise the USA as a free democratic republic is over.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



It was a fake quote

Did LBJ Say 'I'll Have Those N*****s Voting Democratic for 200 Years'?

But he did have a big Johnson


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LBJ was the beginning of the end of the party of Kennedy and Truman.  He and FDR began the slide into left wing slime that eventually created Obama.  

What is it with dems wanting to flash their dicks at females?  LBJ, JFK, Clinton.   Of course Obama wanted to flash his at other men.   Perverts all.  Dems all.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No he said generations 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 20, 2018)

Redfish said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It doesnt matter where the most slaves were. What matters is the confederate used slavery as the issue to secceed and start a war. If i was a slave in the south my ass would have ran to the north as well 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


LBJ would be considered one of our greatest presidents
If he hadn't screwed up in Vietnam


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Never said it

Blacks were already voting Democrat since FDR


----------



## Rustic (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Na, He was too corrupt to be considered as such. Jack weed


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




even though he and the mafia conspired to kill Kennedy?   Johnson was almost as corrupt as the Clintons.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




yep, giving people free stuff in exchange for their votes works for a while.  But sooner or later the people figure out that instead of being slaves to a master, they have become slaves to the government.   That is exactly why the dem party is shrinking and showing its desperation today.   Liberalism does not work, never has, never will.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Oswald killed JFK


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Blacks in this country saw Republicans turn on them

In the last 50 years, Republicans have gotten plain nasty towards minorities


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




he pulled the trigger.  But who was pulling his puppet strings?  who was he working for/with?  where did he get the magic bullet?   you know, the one that turned 90 degrees after going through Kennedy.  can you buy those at any gun store?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




MLK's family disagrees with that.   So do many blacks.  the dem party no longer can claim all American blacks as their slaves.

the black unemployment rate in Trump's first year is the lowest its been in 15 years.  Intelligent people of all races understand what that means for our society as a whole.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LOL

Black unemployment has been falling for 8 years now. Morons credit Trump because it continued to fall even after he became president.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




correct, and all of you lefties said it would go up if he was elected and that the economy would crash.   did you lie or were you just too stupid to deal with reality?


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Who said the economy would crash under trump the day he got elected??


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Hillary, Obama, schumer, Pelosi, CNN, MSNBC, NYTImes, Wash post, CBS, NBC, ABC, the dem party, every liberal in the country, Hollywood, late night talkers, whoopi, rosie, Behar, do I really need to go on?


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Great, quote them saying the economy would crash on the day Trump became president.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




don't play word games with me, fool.   they said it would crash if he was elected, not on November 8 or January 20.  Grow up, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 21, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Democrats have become even nastier to Whites males.

Affirmative Action discriminating against White males.

News mocking low educated White male Trump voters before the election.

News coverage of not the biggest victims of Police shootings White males, but rather the News covering Black males the 2nd biggest victims in totals.

Let's not forget all the Blonde jokes, Polak jokes, French mockery, Italian slander, Redneck mockery etc. in our society which comes mostly from the Liberal media, and Hollywood.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Great, so you agree with me then... they predicted the economy would crash if he were to become president and since he’s still president — their predictions can still be right. Meaning when you called those predictions lies or stupid, you’re actually the liar who’s stupid.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> MLK was a firm supporter of affirmative action



At first he was, but then, like all hacks who change their positions to whichever way the wind was blowing, he moved over to the quota camp; the potential for bribes was just too great for him to resist. Jesse Jackson and the rest of his inner circle certainly wasted no time getting in on the shakedowns and extortion under Nixon's 'reforms' and 'expansions'.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Oswald killed JFK with a $19.95 bolt action, surplus rifle
If he was being manipulated to kill JFK he would have been given a top of the line sniper rifle

There was no "magic bullet" only poor ballistics from conspiracy theorists


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why the fuck would you give your patsy an expensive weapon?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




They are still young....you get more conservative when you actually have to deal with real life.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hey...we agree on something...a left wing communist nut job shot kennedy......no one else involved...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Improve your probability of success.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Simplest explanation is the best explanation

After 50 years, there is no evidence to the contrary


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thats stupid when you know you dont need to

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...




Logic and common sense are foreign concepts to those on the left.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




no evidence that has been made public.  Much of it remains sealed.  Why do you think the govt doesn't want us to see all of it?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




what was Ruby's motive for killing him?  Ruby was a mafia soldier.  Think, fool.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They just unsealed a shitload of evidence
Still clear that Oswald acted alone

When are you going to release evidence to support your wild claims?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Ruby looks suspicious on the surface until you look at his actions that morning

Oswald was going to be transferred at 10 AM. Anyone wanting to kill him would be there waiting at 9:45

Ruby went to a Western Union office at 11 AM to send one of his girls some money. The receipt was in his pocket. He killed Oswald five minutes after he sent that money order 
Rubys favorite dog that he doted on was in his car. If you planned to kill someone you make arrangements for someone to watch your dog. People  who plan to be right back leave their dog in the car


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I was alive in 1963.  The story didn't hold together then and it doesn't hold together now.  Why the secrecy and the sealed report if there was nothing to hide?

Maybe Oswald was totally alone in it, but his background in Cuba and Russia leads to questions that have never been answered.  Why did Ruby, a known mafia thug, shoot him?

What was released recently did not answer those simple questions and actually created more questions.   We are entitled to the entire files, but may never see them.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




so you think it was a spur of the moment thing with Ruby?  LOL, and I have some ocean front property and Kansas to sell you.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


There is no evidence saying he didn't kill him ether.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I have no doubts that Oswald killed him.  the questions regard who else was involved and what their motives were.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Given the facts, there is no other conclusion than spur of the moment

Why would he be sending a money order five minutes before Oswald came down stairs?  That is indisputable 
Nobody knew exactly when Oswald would be transferred and he was already an hour late


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I would need a lot  more evidence then a shity movie written and directed by a insane communist.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




There truly are miracles in this world...I agree with RightWinger on the Kennedy assassination......


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.


Democrats have been trying to reverse that for decades now with their segregated safe spaces and white privilege nonsense.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.




The biggest factor in the Civil rights Movement....Television.

If not for television, the democrats would have been able to keep blacks from voting for decades longer....through their enforcement arm, the kkk, they would have murdered as many blacks as it took to keep them from voting....but when the rest of the country actually saw what the democrats were doing.....the beatings, the murders.....television brought it into their homes and activated their humanity.....

Television made the Civil Rights movement work.....


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




if you buy that, great.   I still have doubts and probably always will because we will never get the whole story.   Do we know the whole story on Caesar?   Lincoln? Hitler? Mussolini, Bhutto?  Pol Pot?   Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.
> ...




your sig line says it all.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I was also alive in 1963. I saw the hysteria

Oswald was an anarchist. Small man who wanted to act like a big man. Evidence is that his attempted collaborations with Russia and Cuba were failures. He came off as a nut job not trustworthy 

Many times evidence is withheld for other reasons than.....who killed JFK
Could be CIA sources, techniques or capabilities.  Could be unrelated information that is embarrassing to the family. Could be information relevant to another issue


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


We still can't be sure of who shot JR?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.


It was not happening naturally. The 13 th amendment was 100 years before

As to "peacefully"
Peaceful black protest and rudimentary attempts at integration were met with terrorist attacks

Integration was not good?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.
> ...


The only hold outs were your party


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



There were Republicans in the south who also supported Jim Crow
Democrats from the north who were freedom riders

It was a north/south issue


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No there wasn't. Republicans freed the slaves and democrats have spent the next 200 plus years putting them back in ghetto slave pens.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Yet, Republicans cannot point to a single piece of legislation in the last 50 years where they helped blacks or any other minority


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Really? They emancipated them and They are the only reason the civil rights law was passed. Perhaps you should actually read history instead of making shit up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Again you are over 50 years ago

Civil Rights was a product of northern Democrats and a Democratic president


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So mass genocide by abortion and poverty is your idea of helping Americans? Cause they are Americans not just a color.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 28, 2018)

Saved the country?  Hardly.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Abortion is the law of the land.....has nothing to do with Dr Martin Luther King

Roe v Wade was after he had been killed.......conservative court


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


But the only things you democrats have done for anyone is baby killing and poverty... still the party of slavery and racism.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


rightwinger is right. The separation was north/south, not Republican/Democrat. Of the 12 Republicans in Congress in the south, *not one* voted for the Civil Rights Act...







... whereas more Democrats in the north voted in favor of it than did Republicans.

And percentage-wise when broken down by north/south, a larger percentage of northern Democrats (95%) voted for it than did northern Republicans (85%); just like in the south where a larger percentage of southern Democrats (8%) voted for it than did southern Republicans (0%).


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hold on a minute....we just came off of eight long grueling years with King Negro at the helm...how’d that workout for his Nigerian “Brothas”?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Pretty good, black unemployment came down 39% during his administration.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


(Seas) Unemployment Rate - Black or African American


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wasn’t the national average cut by more than 50% during the same period?
I thought someone here wanted something done exclusively for Blacks and minorities...no?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


No, it dropped 39% for blacks under Obama AND 39% for whites. What someone here wanted is irrelevant.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


A conservative court approved Roe V Wade


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



The unemployment rate for blacks dropped 40% under the Great Obama

You can look it up......Casey Stengle


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



NEGATIVE...the overall unemployment rate dropped by 39% under Onegro...you're moving the goalposts now...you asked specifically for legislation that was intended to benefit blacks and minorities exclusively. That's exactly what you meant anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



The Great Obama helped ALL Americans


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Which one?  The first one, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was signed by Dwight Eisenhower (Republican) after it was proposed by Herbert Brownnell (Republican).  The Act marked the first occasion since Reconstruction that the federal government undertook significant legislative action to protect civil rights.

The second one, the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was written by Senators Hubert Humphrey (D-MN) and Everett Dirksen (R-IL), and Representatives Emanuel Celler (D-NY), and William McCulloch (R-OH) and signed by Lyndon Johnson (Democrat).  It would not have passed without 80% support of the Republicans in Congress.

Your attempt to re-write history to favor the Democrats fails.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Would not have passed without Democrats

Both Republicans and Democrats in the south voted against it
Teddy Roosevelt on Conservatives vs. Liberals
However, without the strong support and politicking of LBJ, it would have died in committee. 

The 1964 presidential nominee for Republicans voted against it


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In terms of employment, *more than every single Republican president* since the BLS started tracking unemployment stats.

More than Eisenhower, who increased unemployment by 128%. More than Nixon, who increased it 62%. More than Ford, who increased it 36%. More than Reagan, who lowered it 28%. More than Bush Sr., who increased it 35%. And more than Bush Jr., who increased it by 86%.

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data

By the same token, not one single Democrat left office with unemployment higher than when they were sworn in. That's why even Trump confesses that the economy does better under Democratic leadership than under Republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Republican George Bush came into office with 4.2 percent unemployment and left with 8.1 percent

Let's see if Trump can break the trend


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Oh the benefits of inheriting a nation coming off of war and recession...huh?
Oh, and spending $10 trillion of other people’s money can really dress up those spread sheets...huh? Shit, come to think of it...my 14 year old could have looked like a rock star to morons with $10 trillion of others money...haha


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


It also would not have passed without the 95% of support from northern Democrats.

The north got it passed.

Regardless of political party, the '64 Civil Rights Act passed with 90% of the north supporting it compared to only 7% of the south. But at that time, 94% of the Republicans were in the north while 90% of the south was Democrat.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL

What mentally lazy excuses. 

We came out of a war and a recession early in Eisenhower's administration. Why no benefit then? We came out of a war and a recession early in Ford's administration. Why no benefit then?

On the flip side, we did not come out of a war or a recession early in LBJ's administration or Clinton's and both saw the unemployment rate go down under their respective watches.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


And In one fell swoop Obama and the black caucus destroyed all his hard work.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sad you feel the need to rewrite history . own up to it. Democrats are the original american  hate group 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thats a lie it stayed the highest ever until this president 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


The election of the Great Obama was a cause of celebration for all blacks. 
Most will tell you it was their proudest day

MLK would have been the proudest


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It wasnt conservative if it gave away state rights .

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



A conservative court overwhelmingly supported it 7-2


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No it didnt

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



7-2


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope not conservative. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And he set race relations back to the 60's.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Finally to the OP.   MLK did not save this country.  He merely accelerated what would have happened naturally and peacefully.   History will judge whether that was good or bad.
> ...



where I lived, and it was several different places in the USA, integration was happening naturally.  and yes, it was the right and good thing to happen.   No one condones racism, that's why you are hypocritical when you express support for racist groups like BLM, NAACP, BET, and especially the black congressional caucus.   Obama was a blatant racist and yet you idolize him.  

Wake up fool, life is not all about political party.   its never that simple, except to simpletons.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


nope, it was strictly on party lines.   northern democrats were slave owners.  there were more slaves in Illinois than in Alabama.   the northern democrats also enslaved thousands of white irish.  the dems were the slave traders and  paid black slavers in Africa for their captives.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




right, the civil rights act of 1965 was more than 50 years ago.  and dems have been trying to ignore it ever since.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Only from the point where racists who had been in hiding from the 70 s came out of the woodwork once a black man was elected

The Great Obama received no cooperation from Conservatives


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



They have not only supported it. They extended civil rights through affirmative action, women's rights and gay rights


----------



## depotoo (Jan 28, 2018)

I believe Missouri as well?





Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"the great Obama"   ????????????   are you a human being?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


LOL

I rewrote nothing. I referenced the actual roll call.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


No

It was strictly on North/ South lines

You are lying. Slave trading from Africa was banned in 1805. The Democratic Party was not formed until 1830

No Irish were ever enslaved in the United States


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you kook liberals...but folks arent racist just because they don't agree with you.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



replacing one form or racism with another is not progress.

women have always had equal rights,  murder is not a right

gays have always had equal rights, marriage is not a right.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



once again, are you a human being?  or some kind of talking point repeating machine?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Do you even know you're fucking insane?

There are actual BLS figures starting in 1972, even if you're too ignorant to know what they are.

The highest ever, did not even occur under Obama, as you idiotically and falsely assert. The highest ever (really since 1972 when the BLS started tracking black unemployment) occurred in January, 1983, while Reagan was president; when it peaked at 21.2%.

Under Obama, black unemployment was 12.7% and rising when he became president ... peaked at 16.8% in March, 2010 ... and dropped to 7.8% during his last month in office.

BLS: (Seas) Unemployment Rate - Black or African American

So despite your outlandish lie that black unemployment _"stayed the highest until this president,"_ the truth is, it fell from 12.7% to 7.8% under Obama, a 39% decrease. Under Trump so far, who inherited that rate at 7.8% and falling, it has continued to drop to 6.8%, a 13% drop.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



*Aye*


William O. Douglas (Roosevelt)
William J. Brennan (Eisenhower)
Potter Stewart (Eisenhower)
Thurgood Marshall (Johnson)
Warren E. Burger (Nixon)
Harry Blackmun (Nixon)
Lewis Franklin Powell Jr. (Nixon)

*Nay*


Byron White (Kennedy)
William Rehnquist (Nixon)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



No ...you are not racist for disagreeing with Obama 

But the racists responded to the insult of Obama by electing Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Five conservative judges voted for Roe v Wade

Abortion is a conservative initiative


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



American History is not a talking point


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Democrats controlled the House and Senate.  You can try to lie and vilify Republicans, but the fact is that the largest block of "no" votes were Southern Democrats and you KNOW that.   In the House, the measure passed with 78 percent of Democrats backing it and 82 percent of Republicans backing it.  In the Senate, 73 percent of Democrats and 94 percent of Republicans supported the bill.

If you have to lie to make your point, you don't really have a point.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


It was not strictly along party lines, ya lyin' rightard.

189 of 198 (95%) of Democrats in the north voted for it.

In the south, only 7% of Congress voted for it, which included all 12 southern Republicans, none of whom voted in favor of it.

All total, in favor of it:

Democrat: 198 (64%)
Republican: 164 (80%)

North: 353 (90%)
South: 9 (7%)

*353 to 9 -- It absolutely was a north/south thing.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Anyone with any sense looking at that vote would see a definitive North-South vote

Only those looking for partisan propaganda would claim it was a Democratic-Republican issue


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Imbecile...

14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, rational Americans voted against the Corporate Whore whose corruption fouled the Democratic Party so thoroughly that Trump was elected  I expect that he'll be a one term President, assuming that Democrats don't nominate another unelectable candidate.  At least 12% of Bernie voters voted against Clinton.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But, your original statement was a condemnation of Republicans and claimed sole credit for Democrats.  Now, you are "evolving" because you have been shown to be...inaccurate.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Link where I claimed sole credit


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


In the south, 92% of Democrats (112) voted against along with 100% of Republicans (12).

All total by north/south

*Aye*

North: 353 (90%)
South: 9 (7%)

*Nay*

North: 38 (10%)
South: 115 (93%)

The split was north/south, not Republican/Democrat.


----------



## hunarcy (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



post 1283


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


353 to 9, is clearly a north/south split. 98% of the aye votes came from the north.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


How sad you need to spin to hide the democrat dirt

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not as sad as your dementia to think my figures are inaccurate.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know your whole racist ideology wrong. I also know just saying southern doesnt change the fact they were Democrat 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Moron, more Democrats voted for it than against it. More Democrats voted for it than Republicans. The split was north/south, not Democrat/Republican; I don't care how crazy you are.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


But it was democrats in the South and north voting no... Like al gore senior and John Fitzgerald Kennedy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


So? Even more Democrats in the north voted yes. More Democrats in the north voted yes than did Republicans.

No matter how you shake it, it was a north/south thing .... 353 in the north agreeing to it; compared to only 9 in the south.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2018)

"Do not let your inability to do everything undermine your determination to do something. We are living testimonies to the millions who, amidst tremendous trials and overwhelming odds, still chose to do something: something to protest, something to resist, something to help." - Unhinged leftist Martin Luther King


----------



## paperview (Jan 29, 2018)

*"The Republican Party geared its appeal and program to racism, reaction, and extremism.
All people of goodwill viewed with alarm and concern the frenzied wedding at the Cow Palace of the KKK with the radical right." 

- Martin Luther King, Jr.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Happy Birthday Dr King

A Nation turns its lonely eyes to you


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Happy Birthday Dr King
> 
> A Nation turns its lonely eyes to you


And all his work was nullified by Obama


----------



## Redfish (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Happy Birthday Dr King
> 
> A Nation turns its lonely eyes to you




and MLK's niece is a big Trump supporter.   Thanks MLK.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...


she gets it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...


Dr King would have been thrilled with the election of Obama

It was the fulfillment of his.......I have a dream


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...



Yea...Alveda sold herself out for the publicity

How does the rest of the family feel about Trump?


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Actually, as he won against Hillary in the primaries because of his black skin and not the content of his character, 


it is actually a complete and total repudiation of his dream.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Many of US were thrilled with Obama’s Historic Election and shared that fulfillment of Dr. King’s. As a fellow Republican, Dr. King would have been equally disappointed how quick Democrats were to pull the race card on ANY critique or opposing of Obama’s policies.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...



You say a ridiculous thing like that while we have a White Supremacist in the Oval Office?


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



trumpettes like to turn the world upside down with their Alternative Facts....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Hardly...

The Great Obama beat HIllary in the primaries because he was right about invading Iraq being a disaster and Hillary was wrong

MLK opposed Vietnam

Who figured?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Actually, it was Republicans playing victim on the race card
A card Obama rarely saw necessary


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That was the one significant policy difference, but it was not enough to explain the stampede from Hillary to Obama. 


It was because of excitement over his being the "First black President".  


And as such, it was the complete and total repudiation of King's dream.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Obama had many things to his advantage over both Hillary and McCain

He was young, he was dynamic and he was black
He was a black candidate who could fulfill the dream of Dr King. Not too ethnic, highly educated, non threatening, good family man....likable 

Nobody could beat him


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Rep. Wilson violated House protocol when he yelled “liar” in Obama’s SOTU yet somehow the media had to map his action to something racial. Who can forget Chris Matthews searching for “dog whistles”. Check the archives on this board alone and you will see many from your side default to the “you can’t stand a Black man being in The White House” when they were losing a debate on Obama.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don’t forget Biden’s amazement that Obama was clean and articulate or Reid being pleased that Obama lacked the “Negro dialect”.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



You can’t deny that Obama brought out a long hidden racist element in the  United States

The claim that he was not a legitimate President was part of it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I think Biden was correct

An ethnic black could not have won the Presidency. That is why Obama was successful and Jesse Jackson was not

Obama was non threatening to white america


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 15, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



That didn't stop republicans from trying to destroy Obama since the day of his inauguration in 2009.   Too  bad Obama didn't go after these guys like pete sessions, paul ryan, and whole slew of other republicans and private citizens like newt gingrich,  who vowed to obstruct him  no matter what he did or what legislation he put forth.   No,  it seems like when it comes to getting in the gutter or even the sewer, republicans are the champs.

The Victory of  ‘No’
Democrats condemn GOP's plot to obstruct Obama as 'appalling and sad'


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obama faced unprecedented obstruction from Republicans. While Obama came in with a naive view that he could deal with Republicans like previous presidents had, Republicans made it clear he would receive NO cooperation and delivered no votes. Even on programs they had previously supported 

Some viewed it as racism and some viewed it just as Republicans being assholes. 

No other President was ever denied the right to fill a Supreme Court vacancy


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

"he who puts out his hand to stop the wheel of history will have his fingers crushed" - Dr King


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think I have heard it all now....Electing Obama was a "repudiation" of King's dream.....how moronic...

Get a grip please.  The alternative facts universe is about to be hit dead in the face with Reality....

*IT'S ALMOST MUELLER TIME!*


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



McConnell went back to Kentuck....poured a glass of Bourbon and told h is supporters...."I put that Uppity Darkie in his Place!"


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


>



Very appropriate as we struggle through one of the Darkest Moments in US History....led by a Putin Chosen president...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

What would MLK think of Representatives like Steve King?

He dealt with hundreds of them


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He brought out a realization of what a mistake it is to ignore experience and vote on a personal profile.  Big mistake...done twice.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 15, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Obama said his grandmother was a typical white woman would cross the street to avoid coming face to face with darkies.

He also white liberals were pathetic when he was in school. 
Then when he was running for president he called them racists trying to hang on to their guns and their religion.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Happy Birthday Dr King
> 
> A Nation turns its lonely eyes to you


A bit of an overstatement.  He did focus the white mans eyes on the disservice whitey was paying the black man by ignoring his plight, ignoring their unthinking prejudices, and wakening them to the need to acknowledge their need to step up and react to their ignore-ance of the problem...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obama was raised by whites in a white community. It gave him an insiders perception of race in America


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...



Not hardly, the Purple-Lipped Jughead did do some damage, though. Nothing that won't go away in a couple years.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

deltex1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...



Blacks had been raising the issue for generations. Each was told....be patient, your time will come

Dr King told them he was tired of being patient


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

"i have decided to stick with love. hate is too great a burden to bear" - Dr King 

Today marks what would have been Martin Luther King Jr.’s 90th birthday. May we honor his life and the sacrifices he made by choosing love in our own lives-- today and always.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Like the Dems say now about Trump
I said  about Obama....He was never my president


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dr King
> ...



Way earlier than that.
It was nulified by liberal social policies of the 60's - 80's


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The man has more brains in his weeny than your Orange Great Leader will ever hope to have....

"The dumbest SOB I ever taught...."


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 15, 2019)

Celebrate King's memory by living as he did.  Get drunk and fuck a blonde whore.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Celebrate King's memory by living as he did.  Get drunk and fuck a blonde whore.



Wait....you talking about King or trump?

Except trump says he doesn't drink.  He just acts intoxicated...


----------



## bendog (Jan 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "i have decided to stick with love. hate is too great a burden to bear" - Dr King
> 
> Today marks what would have been Martin Luther King Jr.’s 90th birthday. May we honor his life and the sacrifices he made by choosing love in our own lives-- today and always.


He cudda been woist, I suppose.  (-:


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was the conservative courts that eliminated voter protection


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Celebrate King's memory by living as he did.  Get drunk and fuck a blonde whore.


and lets not forget to add a little plagiarism if we want it factual


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrate King's memory by living as he did.  Get drunk and fuck a blonde whore.
> ...


Who The Fuk cares?

He is fighting for Liberty and Justice and you whine about plagiarism?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrate King's memory by living as he did.  Get drunk and fuck a blonde whore.
> ...


Such is the reprehensible, cowardly right.

Conservatives are so frightened and intimidated by an admired, successful black civil rights leader that they must attempt to vilify him.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



No worry with trump plagiarism....you have to be able to read...in order to copy.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You guys don't get to shout from the roof tops how cool it is, what a milestone it is, to have the "First Black President"

and now to also down play it, as not that much.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I think blacks were raising the issue with politicians...a waste of time.  They should have been raising the issue with their white neighbors...but they had no white neighbors.  I've been too busy to hunt down black people to talk to...I've lived my life with no exposure to black people...although I never avoided them.  I now live between two black families and find them to be the best neighbors I've ever had.

How about you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Democrats are rightfully proud to elect the first black president 

Republicans will be shamed by history for their treatment of Obama


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your desire to have Obama treated differently than all the other dem Presidents we have opposed, 


made what should have been a positive milestone for the country, into a step BACKWARDS.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No other previous president had no support from the opposition party. Republicans did not provide a single vote in support of Obama. 
No other President was refused the right to fill a Supreme Court vacancy


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I reject you pretense that you are so stupid that you have not noticed that we are is a period of increasingly bitter partisan divide. 

YOu may be stupid, but you are not that stupid. Stop pretending to be even stupider than you actually are.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You can’t deny it...

No other previous president had no support from the opposition party. Republicans did not provide a single vote in support of Obama. 
No other President was refused the right to fill a Supreme Court vacancy

Republicans poisoned the bipartisanship well


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and thank God for that


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I already rejected your pretense of being so stupid that you have not noticed that we are is a period of increasingly bitter partisan divide.


I'm willing to meet you half way on this.


I will admit that you are very, very stupid.

BUT, you are not as stupid as you pretend to be.


Do you remember when we impeached Bill Clinton? Who was white?

Impeachment is the most powerful attack on the Presidency that an opposing party can launch, short of open warfare.


We did that to Bill Clinton, the dem President immediately preceding Obama.


So don't pretend that this harsh divide is something that just started when the black guy showed you, you dishonest race baiting moron.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...




To say he SAVED this country I would disagree but to say he played a great part in the growth of America, I would.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


He saved us from ourselves

Talk about “Make America Great Again”. 
We were not a great nation while we maintained second class citizenship


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, we were not a great nation when we saved Europe from Nazism? 


So, we were not a great nation when we put a Man on the Moon?


Your desire to see all of our nation's history, though the lens of your personal obsession, is utter madness.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Can you imagine a nation that was shocked at the atrocities perpetrated against the Jews and proclaimed how we were fighting for freedom while denying blacks the right to vote and treating them as if they were diseased animals?

That is not a great nation. That is a nation with serious social problems

Martin Luther King saved us


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

The US came back from WWII and high fived itself over how great we were

We immediately returned to full scale Jim Crow and lynching blacks who disagreed

MLK and the Civil Rights movement saved us


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Your dismissal of the accomplishments and sacrifices of an entire generation of Americans, because they did not meet your modern PC standards, 


reveals you to be a narrow minded, prick.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The US came back from WWII and high fived itself over how great we were
> 
> We immediately returned to full scale Jim Crow and lynching blacks who disagreed
> 
> MLK and the Civil Rights movement saved us





If it were that simple, you would not have expected special treatment for Obama.

You took what should have been a nice milestone for the nation, and turned it into a major step backwards.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is not narrow minded to reveal the dark underbelly of our 1940 s society

That great society then expected blacks who fought in that war to resume their subservient status


----------



## sparky (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> “Make America Great Again”



Regurgitated _reganista _slogan rwinger.....but i digress ....in my mind we've _always _been a great nation......but for a_ reason....._.because we can look ourselves in the _face_ as a nation, _admit_ we're wrong, and _better _ourselves 

Seriously, if we want to_ trot_ the torch of freedom around this rock, we need to _serve_ as the best _example _of it

~S~


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





It is narrow minded to deny the greatness of the rest of 1940s society because of that one aspect.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The US came back from WWII and high fived itself over how great we were
> 
> We immediately returned to full scale Jim Crow and lynching blacks who disagreed
> 
> MLK and the Civil Rights movement saved us


From What?
Remember what  the White to Black population ratio was at the time


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Obama was raised by whites in a white community. It gave him an insiders perception of race in America



One could argue, "white privilege" as well.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was raised by whites in a white community. It gave him an insiders perception of race in America
> ...


In his early days he was raise buy his black muslim father and his liberal mother in Asia. It was not till later that he was raised by his white grandparents in a white community


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That was one hell of an aspect

MLK saved us without resorting to violence


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The US came back from WWII and high fived itself over how great we were
> ...


Bout the same as today


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Only to some one completely ignorant of history.


Your reactions to the normal level of bitter partisanship that Obama was subject to, your choice to smear half the nation with the false accusation of racism, your choice to tell minorities that republicans were "Whitelashing" against a black president, 

made a mockery of King and his dream.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 15, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrate King's memory by living as he did.  Get drunk and fuck a blonde whore.
> ...


Martin Luther King was a degenerate alcoholic who spent the money collected from the Ebenezer congregation on blonde prostitutes.  If he hadn't been assassinated,  Ralph Abernathy was going to have him arrested for embezzlement.   King was such scum that he plagiarized his I have a dream speech and passed it off as his own.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am well aware of our history

That is why I honor MLK in this thread


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Only to some one completely ignorant of history.


Your reactions to the normal level of bitter partisanship that Obama was subject to, your choice to smear half the nation with the false accusation of racism, your choice to tell minorities that republicans were "Whitelashing" against a black president,

made a mockery of King and his dream.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Blacks came back from WWI after fighting for their country. They found they were treated better by the French than in their own country
They thought they could come home to Liberty and freedom. Instead, there was a resurgence of the klan to keep them in their place


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blacks came back from WWI after fighting for their country. They found they were treated better by the French than in their own country
> They thought they could come home to Liberty and freedom. Instead, there was a resurgence of the klan to keep them in their place




So, the French were pretty cool, huh?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks came back from WWI after fighting for their country. They found they were treated better by the French than in their own country
> ...



In terms of how they viewed race

They were


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

my friends, we have been drenched by the Trump rain. our bodies are tired. our feet are sore. we need a King-like figure to save the American race from complete extinction!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

when they asked Dr King arent you tired of walking? He said MY FEET ARE TIRED, BUT MY SOUL IS RESTED!

MARCH WITH ME! MARCH WITH DR KING! MARCH WITH CORY BOOKER! MARCH WITH STACY ABRAMS! MARCH WITH ANDREW GILLUM! MARCH WITH STEVE KING! MARCH WITH DONALD TRUMP! WE ARE ALL HUMAN BEINGS WHO MUST LOVE EACH OTHER! THAT WAS DR KING'S DREAM!


----------



## Preacher (Jan 15, 2019)

Another marchin lootin coon day....OH BOY! Kids love having day off and I enjoy not having to get up early....then get to troll the morons on FB LOL. Ah a day celebrating a womanizer,plagiarist,alcoholic and known communist.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

Dr King has a magical effect on me. when i hear his speeches, i just feel...hope!


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, one could argue, “white privilege” as well.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

the fight between good and evil was compressed into the tiny community of Selma and turned the whole nation into a new era. some of the most passionate pleas for human rights ever made in american history was by Dr King. we must thank white America's role too, though, as Dr King acknowledged. from Montgomery to Birmingham. from Birmingham to Selma. from Selma back to Montgommery. that's a lot of tired feet.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the fight between good and evil was compressed into the tiny community of Selma and turned the whole nation into a new era. some of the most passionate pleas for human rights ever made in american history was by Dr King. we must thank white America's role too, though, as Dr King acknowledged. from Montgomery to Birmingham. from Birmingham to Selma. from Selma back to Montgommery. that's a lot of tired feet.



Selma repulsed the nation
The dignity of the marchers and the savagery of law enforcement defined the Civil Rights movement


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


:false accusation:


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Odium said:


> Another marchin lootin coon day....OH BOY! Kids love having day off and I enjoy not having to get up early....then get to troll the morons on FB LOL. Ah a day celebrating a womanizer,plagiarist,alcoholic and known communist.


^ I see another conservative republican  has arrived.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Dumb


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Name calling again.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 15, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Why is Congressman King penalized for his white supremacist statements when Rump called the torch carriers Good People.

The GOP is a Hypocritical cess pool of white men.....


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


What did he “save us” from? He was a Marxist during the Cold War when Soviet Union had 20,000 nuclear warheads pointed at us. His grievances were justified. But the Clinton administration protected his legacy by sealing the FBI files on King...and then destroyed them. Liberals accuse Donald Trump of being an agent of the Russians...how do we know King wasn’t? Was he a great man? Yes. But his deification is unwarranted as he was a whore monger like JFK. Good job Michael King you won.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Evidence please.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2019)

My biggest complaint is that he never wore the uniform or fought for his country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Poor Klan Boy
Really lost on this thread


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> My biggest complaint is that he never wore the uniform or fought for his country.



Better than that .......Dr Martin Luther King was an American Patriot

He gave his life fighting for Liberty and Justice

Rather than use a gun, he used his dignity and voice to save this nation


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest complaint is that he never wore the uniform or fought for his country.
> ...


He was no patriot. What dignity? Did he ever turn over a paycheck in his life? He used Civil Rights Movement to enrich himself. He’s a great man...but not the god liberals make him out to be.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Dr King was as much a Patriot as any of our founding fathers 

The grievances of the Civil Rights movement were much greater than those of the founding fathers

Only, Dr King fought without firing a shot


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Odium said:


> Another marchin lootin coon day....OH BOY! Kids love having day off and I enjoy not having to get up early....then get to troll the morons on FB LOL. Ah a day celebrating a womanizer,plagiarist,alcoholic and known communist.


Scratch a conservative, find a racist.


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Well, now, this is curious. While you and I are probably in substantial agreement about the value of King's public works, are you aware that in his private life he routinely cheated on his wife, swore like a sailor while claiming to be a pastor, and on at least one occasion knocked one of his mistresses across a hotel room (he did this in front of Ralph Abernathy, who write about it in his 1989 book _And the Walls Came Tumbling Down_)? I'm guessing you don't care about adultery and bad language, but I thought you guys were all about rejecting anyone who abused women, no matter how much good they did in their public life.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He cannot hold a candle to the Founders.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Face it MLK is a legend in your mind


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Well, now, this is curious. While you and I are probably in substantial agreement about the value of King's public works, are you aware that in his private life he routinely cheated on his wife, swore like a sailor while claiming to be a pastor, and on at least one occasion knocked one of his mistresses across a hotel room (he did this in front of Ralph Abernathy, who write about it in his 1989 book _And the Walls Came Tumbling Down_)? I'm guessing you don't care about adultery and bad language, but I thought you guys were all about rejecting anyone who abused women, no matter how much good they did in their public life.


Irrelevant


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Legend Period


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Well, now, this is curious. While you and I are probably in substantial agreement about the value of King's public works, are you aware that in his private life he routinely cheated on his wife, swore like a sailor while claiming to be a pastor, and on at least one occasion knocked one of his mistresses across a hotel room (he did this in front of Ralph Abernathy, who write about it in his 1989 book _And the Walls Came Tumbling Down_)? I'm guessing you don't care about adultery and bad language, but I thought you guys were all about rejecting anyone who abused women, no matter how much good they did in their public life.


Not a word about that yet they are so outraged over Trump's private life.  Another example of their double standard


----------



## Desperado (Jan 15, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Legendary Slimeball


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Great American Patriot

Those who disagree with Civil Rights believe he is a slime ball


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2019)

my friends, today i want to tell the city of Selma, i want to say to the state of Alabama and the people of America and the nations of the world that we're on the move now. we're not about to turn around. no wave of racism will stop us. we on the move now.

the killing of our clergymen will not deter us

WE ON THE MOVE NOW!

not even the marching mighty armies themselves can deter us

WE ON THE MOVE NOW!

we will not rest until the is world peace

WE ON THE MOVE NOW!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 16, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


In a drunken stupor he thought he was losing the public interest.   To gin up some sympathy the bastard ordered innocent little black girls right into the firehoses of the insane Bull Connor. 

His wife dumped his lying ass.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Racists always say dumb shit....

When did his wife dump him?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


So you are also an idiot.....


I bet you worship Trump, even think Trump is a greater man than Dr. King -- but mostly based on your own bullshit delusions....

In Trump's private life, how many times did he risk his life, risk his freedom, all to help not only black people, but ALL people? For free...

Because whether you like it or not, Dr King was not wealthy nor did he pursue his mission for the purpose of enriching himself -- and to depraved sycophants like you who worship wealth, you don't understand what sacrifice is.


----------



## initforme (Jan 16, 2019)

A hero....easy call.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Happy Birthday Dr King
> 
> A Nation turns its lonely eyes to you


If MLK and Robert Kennedy had not been assassinated America would be a much better place today.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is only one misguided person in his whole family. It means nothing.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


He beat Hillary because he was the better candidate and we now know that she was much less popular than people thought.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, so* now* you understand the concept that a nation or a people can be "cool" or "great", even if they, in other ways, did not live up to your modern PC standards.


Now that you understand that, let US revisit the Americans of the 1940s, who fought and died in large numbers, to save the World from the Evil of Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan.



Were they "great" or not?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Well, now, this is curious. While you and I are probably in substantial agreement about the value of King's public works, are you aware that in his private life he routinely cheated on his wife, swore like a sailor while claiming to be a pastor, and on at least one occasion knocked one of his mistresses across a hotel room (he did this in front of Ralph Abernathy, who write about it in his 1989 book _And the Walls Came Tumbling Down_)? I'm guessing you don't care about adultery and bad language, but I thought you guys were all about rejecting anyone who abused women, no matter how much good they did in their public life.


How much of this is fabricated and how much is substantiated?


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yep. As explained in my post, that you read, hit the reply button to, and yet did not address.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





He started it, and he is doing it INSTEAD of offering any real support for his position.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Especially the black Americans who went to liberate people half way across the world while they themselves were treated as second class citizens back home...so much so, that they were lynched just for wearing the uniform. If anything was great about America back then, it was definitely them.


The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


During Obama’s,s tenure we saw how racist the nation still was.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



I don't know about "saved our soul"--probably a little overstated. But I know his peaceful protests were admirable and I wish we would get back to his ideal of having his little children and little white children sit at a table of peace together. Instead, Leftists have it that we obsess over skin color. Again. And again, and again, and again.

The more things change....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 16, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Well, now, this is curious. While you and I are probably in substantial agreement about the value of King's public works, are you aware that in his private life he routinely cheated on his wife, swore like a sailor while claiming to be a pastor, and on at least one occasion knocked one of his mistresses across a hotel room (he did this in front of Ralph Abernathy, who write about it in his 1989 book _And the Walls Came Tumbling Down_)? I'm guessing you don't care about adultery and bad language, but I thought you guys were all about rejecting anyone who abused women, no matter how much good they did in their public life.



I would hold him to a higher standard of course because he claimed to be a Christian pastor. The Bible has a LOT to say about *leaders* who preach one thing but do another. The Leftists here might love him and all but worship him, but I would not want to be him at the Judgment. 

Leftists will now pant about Trump, but he barely even pretends to be a Christian, let alone "Reverend" Martin Luther King.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Peaceful to who?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now, this is curious. While you and I are probably in substantial agreement about the value of King's public works, are you aware that in his private life he routinely cheated on his wife, swore like a sailor while claiming to be a pastor, and on at least one occasion knocked one of his mistresses across a hotel room (he did this in front of Ralph Abernathy, who write about it in his 1989 book _And the Walls Came Tumbling Down_)? I'm guessing you don't care about adultery and bad language, but I thought you guys were all about rejecting anyone who abused women, no matter how much good they did in their public life.
> ...


Ask the world who they respect more, Trump or Dr. King


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are a moron


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is John Lewis on the ground 
Another American Patriot


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


An amazing chapter in our history 

Blacks came back believing is the liberty and freedom we were preaching to the world. 

They came back and were ordered to the back of the bus


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


That's your response to facts about King.  I am flattered.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



The facts are that you are a moron


----------



## Preacher (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Another marchin lootin coon day....OH BOY! Kids love having day off and I enjoy not having to get up early....then get to troll the morons on FB LOL. Ah a day celebrating a womanizer,plagiarist,alcoholic and known communist.
> ...


You MIGHT have a point if I was a conservative. I am not one...I despise conservatives,I think they are weak spine pussies. I am a Racial Socialist....What's best for my race is what I advocate for.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




she has been designated as the family spokesperson since MLK was shot.   I am quite sure the family shares her views or she would not be allowed to state them publically.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Odium said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You mean you’re a racist. Why not just say what you are?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


My ideology is Racial Socialism,look it up. My religion is called Creativity. Racial Socialists RIGHTFULLY believe in White Supremacy as we are superior to all other races. The word "racist" was made up by a Jewish communist but hey fits you well to use it. Your buzz words don't bother me,being inaccurate is irritating though...not like ANY of you leftists care about being accurate.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Odium said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yeah, like I said, *racist*. What a pity you’re too ashamed to call yourself what you really are.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Like I said you are a communist,anti white racist,a leftist scumbag.  Just because I said so...see how that works.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The family has disowned Alveda
She speaks for herself


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Odium said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


LOLOL

You poor thing, bless your heart.  You fit your own description of yourself ...

*racist*

a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race​
... while I don’t fit the description you childishly made up of me.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Science proves that correct so. Deny science have at it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Odium said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Is that racist science, racist?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Factual science...but as usual if you DARE say IQ and Race are linked you are banned,kicked out,shunned whatever. The US is Rome on a large scale. Fascinating to watch.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Odium said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Is that why you’e too ashamed to just say what you are?


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You are the one that supports racial discrimination and want's to see that discrimination increase to permanent oppression.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He was an inexperienced lightweight. He would have been ignored, if not for his black skin.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How many people lynched black veterans?


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2019)

Fuck that piece of shit and all the ghetto streets named after him.

I'm celebrating a much better holiday.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That is fucking bullshit. Did we impeach him? Did we fly a balloon of him wearing a fucking diaper?


----------



## otto105 (Jan 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Fuck that piece of shit and all the ghetto streets named after him.
> 
> I'm celebrating a much better holiday.




Is that the day bob lee signed on bent knee?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We will never know who participated and who was complicit


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




You won't. Because you refuse to consider any information that might challenge your world view. 

You are a coward like that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


WTF?? We didn’t impeach Trump either.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




I see your utter inability to answer a fucking question continues. 


Want to ask me to explain one of the words, you already know the definition to? 

We could spend a couple of days talking about the possible meanings of the word, and you could whine about me not wanting to tell you something you already know.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Lynching along with arson,assault and intimidation were common. 
Especially among returning black veterans. For some reason they were considered “uppity” for expecting to be treated with respect


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And now you are moving the goal posts. Normally a cowardly and dishonest tactic.


But I will allow it. 


Define "common" and then support it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Read the OP


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Normally I would decry your cowardly dodge there.


BUt instead, I went and reread the OP.


ANd all it did was make some of the same vague, unsupported assertions you have made.


HOW MANY AMERICANS TOOK PART LYNCHING, ARSON, ASSAULT?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

From the pussy who refuses to define, "blow back."


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Way too many

They lynched 4000 people


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2019)

"Talk about a manufactured crisis! The same people who love to snicker about Fox News viewers worrying about Sharia law sweeping the country are convinced that mythical "white supremacists" are hiding under every bed. 

The whole concept is bogus. In my life, I've encountered a number of white people -- some of them are my best friends. I've never heard any of them suggest that whites should rule over other races. None of them has argued that a substandard white person should get a job over a more competent person just because he's white -- you know, what every other group openly advocates for itself. "


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You defined it several times, all the while pretending to not know what it meant.


Of course I dismissed your silly games as silly games.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In the 1940s? Bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Liar.

I gave no specific definition. I said it could be a number of things ranging from foot stomping to armed rebellion. Or it could be anything in between.

It was your question and no one but you knows what you meant specifically and sadly, you turned out to be nothing but a coward who refuses to say what he means.

Which is why it's hysterical now watching you ask others to clarify what they mean in a similar fashion.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You gave a range, and then asked me to clarify it, when I was asking about YOUR thoughts on the matter.


That is idiocy beyond credibility. I rightfully dismissed your retarded troll games then. and I still do now.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who cares if you dismiss it? I still answered and you still lied repeatedly, falsely claiming I didn't.

But you're a con, so lying is expected.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





You gave a range, and then asked me to clarify it, when I was asking about YOUR thoughts on the matter.


That is idiocy beyond credibility. I rightfully dismissed your retarded troll games then. and I still do now.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And how did you expect anyone to give their thoughts on a matter you cowardly refused to clarify?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You didn’t read the article did you?


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I read the op. There was no link to a larger article. 


AND, like I said, "4000" is bullshit.



Lynching peaked before the end of the 1800s.  The numbers I've seen for the post WWii, or the Civil Rights are, have been, dozens, or scores.


Smearing all the members of a nation of well over one hundred million, because of the actions of a few hundred people,


is not a reasonable thing to do.


America of the 1940s was a great nation.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2019)

Martin Luther King was a Republican nationalist who put America first. like Trump is doing now. one generation passes the hand to the other!


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 17, 2019)

He got his doctorate after his death from Boston College and most of it was plagiarized. They gave it to him out of sympathy. Any other student would be academically dismissed.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Truth hurts huh?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 17, 2019)

I prefer George Washington Carver. He created peanut butter...I like peanut butter.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 17, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He’s the President of the United States. He risk his life everyday he steps outside the White House. Trump helps ALL Americans everyday with his correct policies. I understand sacrifice more than you ever will. Punk assed bitch.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


OP is original material

4000 lynchings is in the history of the US 

Post WWII?
How about Medgar Evers, Emmit Till and the Mississippi Burning trio?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




can you prove that?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




bullshit,  complete lies.   provide some news clips from the 1950s to prove your claim, or STFU and crawl back under your rock.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




and the KKK democrats who did those things have been tried, convicted, and punished.   Lets not forget that the KKK was an arm of the democrat party from its inception and that the KKK existed in every state, one of the largest was in Illinois.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He might have been happy to see a half black guy elected president, but his philosophy was nothing like Obama's.   He would much more likely support blacks like Alan West and Ben Carson.   Blacks that worked hard and succeeded.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I take with a grain of salt anything published by the New Yorker, but lets assume the article is accurate.  There is a lot of our history that includes terrible abuses of various people,  jews, pollocks, irish, native americans, Japanese, blacks, Christians, Muslims, and others.  

Every country in the world has those kinds of things in its history.   If we try to erase it by removing the things that remind us of it, then we fail to learn from history.   It is also true that those of us living today cannot undo the wrongs of our ancestors any more that Germans today can undo what the Third Reich did, or Japanese today can undo what Hiro Hito did,  Or Ungandans today can undo what Idi Amin did.  

That's why I strongly objected to removing confederate statues.   We need to remember our history in order to not repeat it.

We are seeing the same kinds of discriminatory rhetoric today against white males and Christians.   Discrimination exists in many forms, to pretend that the only victims were blacks is ignorant and damaging.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The New Yorker?
Go fuk yourself

No, every other country has not had the same experience......unless you count South Africa


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Alan West and Ben Carson?

What did they ever do to help others ?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Carson saved the lives of hundreds of damaged children,  West fought for this country.   What did Obama do to help others?  or either Clinton? or Beto, or Cameltoe, or Pelosi, or Schumer?

MLK did great things for this country, he was a true transformational man.   He should be honored.   No one disagrees with that except a few far right assholes.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




there are slaves today in muslim countries, some of them are black, some are white, some are Asian.   Is that ok with you?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the New Yorker used to be a legitimate magazine, today it has become a left wing propaganda rag, just like the NY times.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 17, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I take what my actual grandfather and other relatives who ACTUALLY lived thru that time and experienced it has to say over the delusions of a closet racist such as yourself...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 17, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


You clearly have no idea who Martin Luther King was or what he stood for or else you wouldn't keep saying dumb shit...Here are a few quotes from Dr. King so he can personally tell you how delusional you are.

Here is King on capitalism "_I imagine you already know that I am much more socialistic in my economic theory than capitalistic… [Capitalism] started out with a noble and high motive… but like most human systems it fell victim to the very thing it was revolting against. So today capitalism has out-lived its usefulness._” -- Is that something Alan West talks about? Nope

Here is some more of King on the same subject: “_And one day we must ask the question, ‘Why are there forty million poor people in America? And when you begin to ask that question, you are raising questions about the economic system, about a broader distribution of wealth.’ When you ask that question, you begin to question the capitalistic economy. And I’m simply saying that more and more, we’ve got to begin to ask questions about the whole society…Call it democracy, or call it democratic socialism, but there must be a better distribution of wealth within this country for all God’s children." _-- Sounds exactly like something "REPUBLICAN" Ben Carson has said huh? Nope.

“_We must recognize that we can’t solve our problem now until there is a radical redistribution of economic and political power… this means a revolution of values and other things. We must see now that the evils of racism, economic exploitation and militarism are all tied together… you can’t really get rid of one without getting rid of the others… the whole structure of American life must be changed. America is a hypocritical nation and [we] must put [our] own house in order._”- I am sure good Christian "non-racist" republicans like Steve King have said similar things time and time again huh?  Nope.

Martin Luther King on Capitalism in His Own Words

As much as you folks try to claim King would have been a republican nowadays, it would help if you bothered to read his own speeches first.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 18, 2019)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You do not know that and it seems highly unlikely.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He had charisma and many of us did not look at the color of his skin. That was what you guys focused on.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 18, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> He had charisma


So did Obama and Hitler, not  a guarantee of a good person


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 18, 2019)

Desperado said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > He had charisma
> ...


But we saw what a good person he was. A poor analogy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

After WWII, the US ran a victory lap

We had defeated Germany and Japan. We were rebuilding Europe and Japan on a concept of Liberty and Justice 

We held ourselves up to the world as a model of democracy. 

But Negroes saw differently. Negro soldiers came back expecting to be treated like heroes, just like other soldiers were. Instead, they were called boy and told to ride on the back of the bus. They were considered dirty. 

No more than animals. You can’t eat in the same room as whites. You can’t sleep in a hotel whites use. Can’t drink from the same water fountain. Use the same bathroom. 

War is over Negro. Go back to your same status as a second class citizen

Dr Martin Luther King saved us


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 18, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...





Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


It is still a legitimate magazine, they just think differently than you. And I could have just stopped with 'think'.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




who else speaks for the King family?   Its quite obvious that she is the spokesperson.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




legitimate news outlets give the news without political bias and spin.   The New Yorker used to do that,   they no longer do.   They are one of the media propaganda outlets of the left.   You can disagree but the facts are obvious.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


She speaks for no one but herself.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2019)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



No one else in the family supports her views


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


That stems back from the time she falsely claimed her famous uncle was a registered Republican.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




exactly how do you know that?    Are you personally acquainted with all of them?   geez, dude stop making a fool of yourself.

you remind me of a poster on another forum named, Huge Jim Bissel.   Say it fast and its you.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You’re not personally acquainted with them all yet you claimed she speaks for them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes

At the King Family Reunion, Alveda is given the wrong address


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2019)

Pence Likens Trump and His Offer to End Shutdown to Martin Luther King


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Pence Likens Trump and His Offer to End Shutdown to Martin Luther King



Come on Pence.....you can do better than that

Trump is the Orange Jesus


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Provide something validated


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Alveda is more comfortable with Steve King than her family


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




stop making up stuff, you are not funny.   Just looking stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



She is more comfortable with racists than her own family


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




with each new post you make yourself into a bigger fool.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 21, 2019)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You confuse facts with opinions.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2019)

Robert Kennedy is the REAL civil rights hero. he was about action, King was about words. there were some who took action during the civil rights era. and there were some, like Dr King, who took a hike and hid in a bunker! 

Rob sent DOJ officials to protect the freedom riders, and sent US Marshalls to protect B Meredith when he enrolled at Ole Miss


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Robert Kennedy is the REAL civil rights hero. he was about action, King was about words. there were some who took action during the civil rights era. and there were some, like Dr King, who took a hike and hid in a bunker!
> 
> Rob sent DOJ officials to protect the freedom riders, and sent US Marshalls to protect B Meredith when he enrolled at Ole Miss


That was his job

The Kennedy Administration was slow to support the Civil Rights movement. 

J Edgar Hoover worked against it


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





So, FIVE, committed by a few dozen, at MOST, people, and you want to smear the whole nation of 1940 America?


Like I said, that is bullshit.


America of the 1940s was a great nation.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Name a nation that does not have such a history, or apologize to US all, for your vile smears.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nice try Klan Boy

Those were just off the top of my head and do not include the terrorist threats, beatings, bombings and public abuse of power


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I don’t live in those nations, I live in this one

Martin Luther King saved us


----------



## Redfish (Jan 26, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




it is no more legitimate than the NY times, both have become left wing propaganda rags.  A true legitimate news magazine would print both sides of an issue and not take sides.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the KKK was mostly made up of democrats.   democrats voted against the civil rights act.   You need to remove your head from your ass and deal with reality


----------



## Redfish (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




MLK did good things for the USA, no one denies that.   "saved" is an exaggeration.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course Dr. King saved us, he was Republican.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 26, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Pogo's head just imploded.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Calling someone a racist, is an admission that you can't touch their argument. You lose.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




1. He did have charisma, I will give you that. At least compared to Hillary.

2. And many of you did look at the color of his skin. You don't get to talk about how wonderful it is to have the First Black President for 9 fucking years, and then pretend it didn't mean shit to you.

3. No, we did not. That is just shit leftards spewed from their face anuses.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Pl


It contrasts the treatment we gave Obama to the treatment we gave the most recent WHITE Dem President. 

That certainly has something to so with your claim. 

It also contrasts the treatment we gave Obama to the treatment the city of London gave to Trump.

That certainly has something to do with your claim. 


Your claim was that our normal, bitter partisan opposition was proof of racism.


My examples proved that WORSE treatment was given to Bill Clinton and Donald Trump, despite their white skin.


Thus PROVING it is not about RACE.


You lose.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The KKK is made up entirely of Republucans.  Their political platform is virtually indistinguishable from Republicans today


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Hardly an exaggeration

What would have happened if the leader of the Civil Rights movement advocated eye for an eye violence in response to the violent attacks against blacks?

16th Street Baptist Church bombing - Wikipedia


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Fuck you.

Your moving of the goal posts is accepted as an admission of defeat.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Troll boy. Shit spewing troll boy.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 26, 2019)

Dr Martin Luther King saved this country 

Saved it from what ? The Country is a cesspool drugs, violence ,gangs . Blacks are more violent than ever, tearing up dennys and fast food restaurants  is there favorite  past time. Trump is the only thing we have left that keeps from going over the edge.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Potty mouth


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Want an example of how Dr King saved us?

Look at the closest comparison from his era........Northern Ireland

While the Irish had a legitimate beef against England, their abuse was nowhere close to what American Blacks were enduring 

The Irish chose to resort to violence.......Bombings, assassinations, Terrorist threats against the people


What if Black Civil Rights had chosen similar tactics?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Want an example of how Dr King saved us?
> 
> Look at the closest comparison from his era........Northern Ireland
> 
> ...


They would have been obliterated and the modern Democratic Party never would have been born.

Soon the Irish will be fighting with the English against colonialism and then you can see what a real civil rights movement is like.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There would be a lot more dead black people.

Especially if white people adopted the same belief.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Her family are the racists.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Want an example of how Dr King saved us?
> ...


Exactly

There would have been tit for tat retribution, assasination if southern leaders, killings of white children


MLK saved us


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Prove MLK Jr. was a Republican.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

Faun said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I love how Republicans claim MLK now

When he was alive, they called him a Commie


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


I do not know that. But I see the men who were with them and the are corrupted commies today.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You guys never change


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



All of them?


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



DO NOT ASSUME that what a lib says is the truth. THey lie all the time. RW has been caught in many lies. 


Demand he supports his claim.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




People change all the time. Parties change. That you deny this, is a form of living in the past.

YOU are the one afraid of change.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



Nope. That was the Democrats and Hoover calling him a Commie. JEH was neither D nor R.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I take this to mean you were full of shit when you falsely claimed MLK Jr. was a Republican.


----------



## Correll (Jan 26, 2019)

Faun said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That made ZERO sense. Even judged relative to your normal.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, they would have been wiped out before they could do much of any of that.

MLK did his part to destroy this country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Would have been a bloodbath

MLK saved us


----------



## Redfish (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




do you post stupid things because you are stupid or do you post them so everyone will think you are stupid?

We were talking about the KKK in the late 1800s and early 1900s up to around 1969.  They were almost all democrats of the George Wallace mold.  Democrats voted against the civil rights act in the 60s, republicans voted for it almost 100%.  

When you try to equate "make America great again"  to the KKK lynching blacks,  you just confirm what we all knew about you,  you are a complete partisan asshole not capable of rational thought or cogent debate.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He showed how to effect change without violence, for that he should be remembered.   But he did not save the country,  if he had chosen violence more people would have died, but the country would have survived, just as the UK survived the IRA.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




What he wants is to jump around a lot, and keep saying Klan, and Republican in the same post.


He is not trying to make sense really, just to repeat his shit enough so that people not paying enough attention might start to think that where there is smoke there must be fire.


That is why, the correct response to being called a racist, no matter how they dress it up, is not to call them an asshole, but to punch them in the face.



This is the propaganda strategy they have been playing all along, as it is working.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 27, 2019)

for winger

if you want to change your statement to:   MLK saved us from a lot of interracial violence, then you are close to correct.  But he did not "save the country".


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Why do you think they call them the RepubliKlan Party?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Redfish said:


> for winger
> 
> if you want to change your statement to:   MLK saved us from a lot of interracial violence, then you are close to correct.  But he did not "save the country".



Saved the country in two ways

Prevented violent revolt
Saved our soul


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Shut up Klan Boy


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > for winger
> ...





If you cared about that, you would not be here, calling people slurs like "klan boy".


People like you, are tearing this nation a part.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




You are a coward, and actively working to bring harm to this nation, and it's people.


Fuck you.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




agree, their primary emotion is hate.   and its all because crooked Hillary got beat.  They will never get over it,  they are pathetic losers.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And they know it, and seem ok with that.


It boggles my mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Call them like I see them

MLK saved us from a society like you honor Klan Boy


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Except that I have challenged you to support your vile smears, and you have never even tried.

You are nothing but a troll.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dr King had a dream....of a society where all men are evaluated by their character

We have now entered a Trumpian Democracy. A society based on lies, bullying and petty insults

In a Trumpian society, petty names based on individual characteristics substitute for informed debate

Get it now Klan Boy?


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




SO, you're blaming your behavior on Trump?


When has he race baited like you are? When has he done anything like you do to tear this nation apart?


Dude. All you are doing is being an incredible asshole.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




bullshit


----------



## Redfish (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




that's his role on USMB, resident asshole.   I may put him on ignore rather than continue to waste my time with that fool.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Welcome to MAGA, Klan Boy

Don’t you miss those values of civility, kindness and respect?


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A couple of problems with your view on this.


1. You lefties have been playing the name calling game as a propaganda strategy WAY before Trump hit the scene.

2. Trump targets people in the game, not normal innocent civilians. You libs target random innocent people AND large swaths of the population, something Trump has not done. You are the ones being divisive.

3. You could have made this point with at most, DAYS of asshole behavior. Instead it has been over two fucking years, fucktard.

4. My questions, stands. When has he done anything like you to tear this nation apart?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Well then let me explain it to ya...

LeftofLeft falsely claimed MLK Jr. was a Republican. There’s zero evidence of that, so I challenged him to prove his bullshit wasn’t bullshit as I knew he couldn’t. He’s now running away from my challenge, which is evidence even he knows he can’t prove his idiotic comment. So when he ran away from my challenge by posting something else, I called him on it by pointing out the obvious, which is obviously not obvious to you, that he was “full of shit when you falsely claimed MLK Jr. was a Republican.”

Savvy?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Clearly, he must have voted Democrat; especially since it was the Party fighting Civil
Rights as part of its KKK heritage. What did Democrats stand for that he stood for? He was killed in 1968 which was about the time Democrats finally turned a leaf to support Civil Rights. MLK, the icon for Civil Rights over a lifetime was going to vote for or with the Party replete of people who did not support his cause. 

If you vote with the Party that is against you, then yea, you got me. If you vote for or with the Party that at a minimum, does not go against you, what does that make you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


King supported LBJ in 1964

It was LBJ who lobbied for and signed the Civil Rights Act


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

Is that supposed to prove MLK Jr. was a Republican??






_“I don’t think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses. And I’m not inextricably bound to either party.” 
~ MLK Jr._​


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Pretty likely that a black man from that era was a republican.


Faun said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your quote did nothing to support your argument.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Only a brain-dead lunatic (like the one to whom I’m replying) could read this quote...

_I don’t think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses. And I’m not inextricably bound to either party.” 
~ MLK Jr._​
... and claim that doesn’t prove MLK Jr. wasn’t a Republican.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Do you understand that you can be a member of a party, and A. realize that they have faults, and B. be open to the idea of crossing party lines, for various reasons?


That was NOT a rhetorical question. I know that YOU, believe that your party is perfect, and that you would NEVER vote anything but straight Party,


but are you aware that no everyone is as insanely, bitterly partisan as you?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL 

Dumbfuck. This your idea of a black Republican...

_“Actually, the Negro has been betrayed by both the Republican and the Democratic Party.”_​


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...







Do you understand that you can be a member of a party, and A. realize that they have faults, and B. be open to the idea of crossing party lines, for various reasons?


That was NOT a rhetorical question. I know that YOU, believe that your party is perfect, and that you would NEVER vote anything but straight Party,


but are you aware that no everyone is as insanely, bitterly partisan as you?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.




MLK was a Conservative Republican.    His legacy is now represented by his beloved niece Alveda King, who is a huge supporter of her President , Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dayum, you’re committed to stupid. 

How about this...?

_My grandfather, Dr. Martin Luther King, Sr. was a registered Republican. *Uncle M. L. was an independent*, who in his own words tended to vote Democrat. I assumed that since granddaddy was a Republican, Uncle M. L. was too. After all, before the election of President John F. Kennedy, the majority of African-American voters were Republicans.

Granddaddy convinced a large block of blacks to vote for President John Kennedy after he helped to get my uncle out of jail during those turbulent days. Uncle M. L. tended to vote Democrat, but remained independent because he found weaknesses in both parties.”
~ Alveda King_​


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...


Alveda says her famous uncle was an Independent. Don’t you idiots ever feel shame for being so stupid?


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Does she mean "independent" as in registered that way, or "independent" in as willing to cross party lines?

I note that her first statement, that she assumed he was a republican, in not clearly corrected or reversed.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




She also says that she assumed he was a Republican. So, which is it?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




If MLK were around today, however, he'd be a conservative Republican Dittohead and a huge supporter of Donald J Trump.   That's the point.   

If you look at pics of MLK today, always looking dapper with a suit and necktie, not unlike Trump. I don't recall MLK ever wearing a kufi or his pants in the sagging fashion that lib blacks like today.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

MLK would not have gone for RINO's like the McCain Family for sure.   McCain voted against MLK, if you'll remember


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*”not clearly corrected or reversed.”*

LOLOLOLOL

Dayyyum, the stupid just keeps pouring out of you. 

Yeah, dumbfuck,she reversed herself. Full-throttled backpedal. One of her biggest regrets in her life...

_”I have few regrets in my life. At the top of the list is the demise of two children in my womb, and one miscarriage. Next to that, *I regret having said to a group of peers that my Uncle M. L. (Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.) was a Republican.* I said that without having all the facts.”
~ Alveda King_​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Dr King supported Affirmative Action, National Healthcare and redistribution of wealth

Sounds MAGA to me


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 27, 2019)

The only problem here is that we have come full circle since the days of King.

When I was a kid, it was the right that judged a person by the color of their skin rather than the content of their character. Today, it is the left that does so.

 Anybody who doubts that should check out the threads about the Covington kids, where all that maters to leftists is supporting Nathan Phillips because of his race instead of acknowledging the fact he's a lying piece of racist filth who set about to harm minors and succeeded in doing so.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


She admitted she said that without having “all the facts.” She then corrected her initial mistake.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Nah, if he were alive today, he’d still be an Independent.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You know what I say, when I admit that I was wrong about something?


I clearly state that I was wrong.


I would never just state that I was sorry I said it, and then let people wonder if that meant I was wrong, or just sorry I said it, but still standing by what I said.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Not in the quote you posted, she did not.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Sure sounds Conservative Republican to me


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sure sounds Republican to me




Maybe a mod like McCain or Powell.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why on Earth would she regret saying her uncle was Republican if he was? Why would she go on to correct the record and state he was an Independent, if he was a Republican?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sure sounds Republican to me
> ...


Moron. McCain and Powell were Republicans. MLK Jr. was not.


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





1. Because of the danger of you violent stupid liberals.

2. Did she say "independent" as in registered independent, or did she say "independent" as willing to vote across party lines?


----------



## Correll (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Fuck you. Are you too stupid to understand that is the topic? Even when you are discussing it? Fucktard.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sure sounds Republican to me
> ...


Didn’t see them advocating for the poor


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Seems like MLK would support Bernie Sanders or AOC today


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Actually, she did. I merely posted both quotes in separate posts. Here’s her entire press release which she freely and voluntarily submitted to the public to clarify her earlier mistake...



Spoiler: Alveda King



_*Put Political Strife Out to Pasture*
By Dr. Alveda C. King 

I have few regrets in my life. At the top of the list is the demise of two children in my womb, and one miscarriage. Next to that, *I regret having said to a group of peers that my Uncle M. L. (Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.) was a Republican.* I said that without having all the facts.

My grandfather, Dr. Martin Luther King, Sr. was a registered Republican. *Uncle M. L. was an independent*, who in his own words tended to vote Democrat. I assumed that since granddaddy was a Republican, Uncle M. L. was too. After all, before the election of President John F. Kennedy, the majority of African-American voters were Republicans.

Granddaddy convinced a large block of blacks to vote for President John Kennedy after he helped to get my uncle out of jail during those turbulent days. Uncle M. L. tended to vote Democrat, *but remained independent* because he found weaknesses in both parties.

The truth of the matter is that God isn’t a Republican or a Democrat or a tea party voter. God doesn’t vote. The squabbling and division among the parties is tragic.

Wise Christian leaders such as Dr. Billy Graham and others who have visited the White House over the years to advise sitting presidents have focused on the times and not the parties. I’m beginning to understand the wisdom of such. As a result, I am no longer endorsing political candidates, choosing rather to vote responsibly and to follow the Bible instructions that we must pray for all people, including those in authority.

1. First of all, then, I urge that supplications, prayers, intercessions, and thanksgivings be made for all people.
2. For kings and all who are in high positions, that we may lead a peaceful and quiet life, godly and dignified in every way.
3. This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior.
4. God desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth.

M. L.’s perspective: As a Christian leader and civil rights activist, Uncle M. L. followed a pattern of not publicly endorsing a U.S. political party or candidate. *He wrote: "I feel someone must remain in the position of non-alignment, so that he can look objectively at both parties and be the conscience of both — not the servant or master of either."*

In a 1958 interview, he expressed his view that neither party was perfect, saying, *"I don't think the Republican Party is a party full of the almighty God, nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses . . . And I'm not inextricably bound to either party.”*

He also assessed both parties' performance on promoting racial equality.

*“Actually, the Negro has been betrayed by both the Republican and the Democratic Party. *The Democrats have betrayed him by capitulating to the whims and caprices of the Southern Dixiecrats. The Republicans have betrayed him by capitulating to the blatant hypocrisy of reactionary right-wing northern Republicans. And this coalition of Southern Dixiecrats and right-wing reactionary northern Republicans defeats every bill and every move toward liberal legislation in the area of civil rights.”

Although he never publicly supported a political party or candidate for president, in a letter to a civil rights supporter in October 1956 he wrote: *"In the past I always voted the Democratic ticket."* In 1960, like my grandfather, he privately voted for John F. Kennedy: "I felt that Kennedy would make the best president. I never came out with an endorsement. My father did, but I never made one."

He also went so far as to consider making one endorsement: "Had President Kennedy lived, I would probably have endorsed him in 1964.

Surely it is possible to be a Republican, Democrat, Libertarian, or a member of the tea party, Green Party, a Christian Party member, or affiliate with any party one chooses, and not hate our brothers and sisters who choose another path. Church denominations and political divisions make too many enemies when we need to be united in this one human race that dominates this planet.

As one who has been elected to office as a Georgia State Representative (Democrat), served as a presidential appointee (Republican), and who has often been voted as an independent, I can truly say that we would all be better off without the political squabbles that tend to divide us._



Don’t you ever feel stupid??


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

MLK was a huge advocate for the 2nd Amendment.   Indeed, libs denied him the right to bear arms or a license for concealed carry even when he applied for it.   If he would have been carrying along with the rest of his entourage, he would have never been killed.  Ray would not have risked it.   You don't shoot someone if they are ready to holler "say hello to my little friend" and return fire.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

MLK was a minister of the Gospel, a lot of people forgot.   Yet, he never once performed a Gay Marriage or Domestic Partnership.  Didn't come out a single time publicly for Homosexual Rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> MLK was a huge advocate for the 2nd Amendment.   Indeed, libs denied him the right to bear arms or a license for concealed carry even when he applied for it.   If he would have been carrying along with the rest of his entourage, he would have never been killed.  Ray would not have risked it.   You don't shoot someone if they are ready to holler "say hello to my little friend" and return fire.



He forbade Civil Rights marchers from carrying guns


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Nah, if he were alive today, he’d still be an Independent.


So, in other words, completely unlike you.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh? You have any proof she was threatened, or felt threatened? Or are you speaking from ignorance yet again?

She said he was an independent who mostly voted Democrat, quoting him as saying in 1956 that he *”always voted the Democratic ticket.”* And quoted him saying he voted for the Democrat for president in 1960 and would have voted for him again in 1964 had he lived.

You know... a “registered Republican.”


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, if he were alive today, he’d still be an Independent.
> ...


And even more unlike you. 

I’m a Democrat who votes Democrat.

He was an independent who voted Democrat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> MLK was a minister of the Gospel, a lot of people forgot.   Yet, he never once performed a Gay Marriage or Domestic Partnership.  Didn't come out a single time publicly for Homosexual Rights.



He did have an openly gay man on his staff

https://www.history.com/news/bayard-rustin-march-on-washington-openly-gay-mlk


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Actually, I am an independent instead of a mindless political hack, but thanks for playing!


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


And do you always vote Democrat like myself and MLK Jr. did?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm a thinking individual rather than a mindless sheeple,so I don't always do anything, child.    I have certainly voted for more Democrats than Republicans in the last 50 years, however.

You should try thinking sometime. It might be a refreshing change from just reacting as a conditioned response.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


So I was right when I said, MLK Jr. was less like you than me.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




If MLK had been alive for the 2016 election, he would have undoubtably voted for Donald J. Trump.  Trump's record of reducing black unemployment to all time lows is something he would have approved of.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Wow, now you’re delving into a world of dementia. 

Why would MLK Jr. have switched from voting Democrat to Republican just to vote for a man who was once sued for racial discrimination?

And as far as record low black unemployment, why would MLK Jr. have approved for the party of the president who lowered black unemployment *0.7* points from 7.7% to tie the record low of 7.0%; and not not the party of the president who lowered it *9.1* points from 16.8% to 7.7%??


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2019)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Trump Organization was never convicted and never admitted to racial discrimination. The decision to voluntarily pay an assessment was undoubtably the right one, however.      

The Fair Housing Bureau was new at the time, and had to show results to justify their continued existence.  Had the Trump Organization not made the payment, they would have been hassled not just by Fair Housing bureaucrats but every other government bureau for not playing ball with them.

Making the payment was without a doubt the best option, even though Donald didn't want to make the payment due to the outfit's innocence.


----------



## yowsa (Jan 28, 2019)

"Paid Messageboard Poster"

Huh?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2019)

yowsa said:


> "Paid Messageboard Poster"
> 
> Huh?


Gotta pay the rent somehow


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 28, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You need to remove your head from your ass and see who the Democrats are and who the Republicans are. I will give you a hint, most Blacks are Democrat. Get into the 21st century.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 28, 2019)

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I never called him a Black President, although it came out when the racism from the right was so prevalent. Using the term leftards shows that you are barely worth paying attention to.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 28, 2019)

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Opinion and proof are two different things.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




yes, and if it was left to the democrats it would not have passed, a majority of them voted against it.  It only passed because of republican votes.   You lose again.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




that was the model in the past, but more blacks and Hispanics are leaving the dem party every day because they see that they favor illegals over American citizens and that Trump's economic policies are working for THEM. 

It you that needs to move into the 21st century because your rhetoric is still in the 1950s.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




He destroyed your argument with facts, deal with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Let’s get it straight

It passed because of votes outside the South

Both Republicans and Democrats in the south unanimously voted against


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 28, 2019)

So King supported LBJ in 1964. How much longer did he live after that? Four years. When did Democrats start supporting Civil Rights and Voting Rights? About that time frame. That means for the majority of his life, between the two parties, Democrats -Southern, Northern, Western - collectively worked against the things King was pushing for; which, had more support from Republicans. I can’t see this man voting with Democrats even as an independent for most of his life. From ‘64 on, I’m sure he knew how to work with Democrats and Democrats knew they had to work with him despite how they had treated Blacks as per their legacy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2019)

LeftofLeft said:


> So King supported LBJ in 1964. How much longer did he live after that? Four years. When did Democrats start supporting Civil Rights and Voting Rights? About that time frame. That means for the majority of his life, between the two parties, Democrats -Southern, Northern, Western - collectively worked against the things King was pushing for; which, had more support from Republicans. I can’t see this man voting with Democrats even as an independent for most of his life. From ‘64 on, I’m sure he knew how to work with Democrats and Democrats knew they had to work with him despite how they had treated Blacks as per their legacy.


Can you show which  republicans supported Civil Rights


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




you are simply wrong

Fact Check: ‘More Republicans Voted for the Civil Rights Act as a Percentage Than Democrats Did’


----------



## Redfish (Jan 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > So King supported LBJ in 1964. How much longer did he live after that? Four years. When did Democrats start supporting Civil Rights and Voting Rights? About that time frame. That means for the majority of his life, between the two parties, Democrats -Southern, Northern, Western - collectively worked against the things King was pushing for; which, had more support from Republicans. I can’t see this man voting with Democrats even as an independent for most of his life. From ‘64 on, I’m sure he knew how to work with Democrats and Democrats knew they had to work with him despite how they had treated Blacks as per their legacy.
> ...




a majority of republicans in the congress at the time, and a majority of dems did not support it.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > So King supported LBJ in 1964. How much longer did he live after that? Four years. When did Democrats start supporting Civil Rights and Voting Rights? About that time frame. That means for the majority of his life, between the two parties, Democrats -Southern, Northern, Western - collectively worked against the things King was pushing for; which, had more support from Republicans. I can’t see this man voting with Democrats even as an independent for most of his life. From ‘64 on, I’m sure he knew how to work with Democrats and Democrats knew they had to work with him despite how they had treated Blacks as per their legacy.
> ...



Which years ...  1865-1964?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


He's not wrong. You're just an idiot who can't read. rightwinger didn't deny Republicans overall voted at a higher percentage ... he said, _"it passed because of votes outside the South. Both Republicans and Democrats in the south unanimously voted against,"_ and that's very true. The split was more apparent between north & south than it was Republican Democrat. There just happened to be very few Republicans in the south at that time...

*North*


*Party**Aye*​*Nay*​*Percent*​Democrats189​9​*96%*​Republicans164​29​*85%*​
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*South*


*Party**Aye*​*Nay*​*Percent*​Democrats9​112​*8%*​Republicans0​12​*0%*​
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]






And of course, today, the racist south is mostly Republican.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 29, 2019)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Do not accuse me of what you are guilty of. It is a cheap rightwing trick that no one falls for.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Only because you are blinded by partisan rage and hate.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Nope. My comment about the information you previously posted was correct. The quotes you previously provided was not clear.

Only an asshole would try to call me stupid, for pointing out the truth. YOu are that asshole.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Can you point to a single piece of Republican legislation that helps the poor or working class more than it helps the rich?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Right to Work Legislation is designed to help the working people by eliminating Compulsory Unionism.   Few wealthy people are forced to work at jobs where they are forced to pay union dues


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No one ever said that racial demagoguery does not work.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...





You might not have. That you pretend that your fellow lefties did not, is not honest of you.


You are calling me and mine racist, based on shit. YOu will be lucky if Leftard is as harsh as I get in return.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




I cited historical fact as examples to support my judgement. 

What did you do to support your smear of this Great Nation? Call US names again?

Hint: name calling is not a supporting argument.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, they didn't. 


But that is not the real lesson to be learned.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Trump's belated attempt to build the Wall is the first example that comes to mind. 

The rich want cheap labor.  The poor and working class AMERICANS, are the ones fucked by cheap labor.


(your desire to move the goal posts to "legislation" is noted, laughed at, and dismissed).


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Right to work is right to low pay


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Belated is the word

Republicans made no attempt at a wall when they ran govt


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Of course you disagree with it. 

Oh, wait, so you had an unspoken caveat to your question. It had to be a republican policy that you AGREED with...


That's not reasonable.


----------



## Correll (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Agreed. But now they are. And it is a policy that massively meets your question.

Do you want another one? Or are you willing to admit that republicans do represent the interests of the poor and working class, just in a different ideological way than you like?


I will be happy to give you another one.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Killing unions supports capitalists


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No it isn't.   RTW only removes the "right" of Labor Bosses to a portion of the worker's paycheck.   Does not reduce anyone's paycheck at all, either members of Big Labor or non-members.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


No
It removes the rights of workers to collectively bargain and demand fair pay


----------



## Redfish (Jan 29, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




no tricks here, just stating facts.  Sorry if those facts don't fit your left wing agenda of lies and propaganda.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




no it doesn't, it just allows some to choose to not participate in the unions.   It gives workers a CHOICE.   I thought you libs were all about choice.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




civil rights act of 1964, tax cuts of 2018


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It guts unions in those states and strips workers of collective bargaining rights

The only thing certain about Right to Work is lower wages


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It doesn't "gut" anything.   Employees still have the right to bargain, still have the right to join a union if they want.  

If the number of union members decreases, its due to the fact that the union isn't providing VALUE to the membership.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More than it helps the rich?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 30, 2019)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You confuse facts and opinions, and you did not properly reply to what I posted.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




We already established that you don't see the other side, thus, respecting it, despite a difference of opinion is impossible for you.


Everyone that disagrees with you, in your mind, can only be motivated by stupidity or evulness.

Since you disagree with them.


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




No, see it has to be a Republican policy that he AGREES with, or it doesn't count. He didn't say that, it was assumed.

But we've discovered it, as I brought up examples.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Shut up you stupid, evil Klan Boy


----------



## Correll (Jan 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Make me, tough guy.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




that's always been the union bosses argument, but its bullshit.   We have laws today that protect workers from abuses and low wages.   It may have applied in the 1920s, but today the unions are nothing but money collection devices for the union bosses and the dem party.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




you just proved his point but you are too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 31, 2019)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




Look up BLEXIT.   you might learn something


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Since the demise of unions..... wages, benefits and worker protections have diminished


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Went right over your head, didn’t it?


----------



## Correll (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Since the Immigration Act of 65 wages and benefits and worker protections have diminished.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Since Reagan in 1980, wages and benefits have diminished


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 31, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No they haven't.   

And besides, unions have been on the decline in America since the 1950's when the people starting standing up the Johnny Friendly's of this country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health

John Lewis


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 16, 2020)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.


Yeah because King was a Democrat. You people are historically retarded.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


This is called victimhood mentality which is today’s new racism. Telling your blacks they are victims and will face fake racism. 
The first female millionaire was a black woman , blacks were doing far better pre 1964. Tell the truth to the young black youth!


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> 
> John Lewis




and a TV host, Alec Trabek.  Lewis was not a MLK.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> 
> John Lewis




  Dude, you're just trolling now. 
It is an insult to MLK and all TRUE civil rights fighters to filth up this thread with this piece of garbage.
 It wouldn't be hard to quote at least 50 lines from MLK speeches/writings that is categorically the opposite of this crook


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

What democrats like John Lewis have done to the African American community is a disgrace! When was he going to defend one of these blacks killed because of victimhood mentality


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...


Are you sure you want to be embarrassed??

Because I have the time...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> ...


If MLK were alive today...he would know John Lewis...he wouldn't know you and he definitely wouldn't support the policies you CURRENTLY stand for..so fuk what you whining about


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


I do.. what year did democrats repurchase blacks to pay them to say things they want?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If MLK was alive today he would still be a republican.

If Kennedy and Truman were alive today they would be republicans.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Depends on how much democrats were going to pay mlk


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m
Trying to find out who John Lewis first voted for lol good luck it was probably a republican lol


----------



## Desperado (Jan 16, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It wouldn't be hard to quote at least 50 lines from MLK speeches/writings that is categorically the opposite of this crook


Actually it would be hard to quote at least 50 lines from MLK speeches/writings that were not plagiarized in one form or another


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Please try, you loons attempts at historical revisionism is hilariously ignorant.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 16, 2020)

1. Dr. King's low-key, articulate, and civil approach convinced the Caucasian majority that it was time that African Americans have equal rights.

2. By the end of this century, there will be a new majority ethnicity.

3. Hopefully, African Americans will have a leader of Dr. King's caliber in order to guarantee that African Americans retain their equal rights with the new majority ethnicity.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



He knows nothing.
MLK would be outraged and disgusted by the likes of Lewis who was very instrumental in creating the victim/dependent mentality.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Before democrats were bought to sell democrat ideology


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Blacks profited from Jim Crow?
Voting cost them money?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> ...



Lewis risked his life to fight for Liberty and Freedom
MLK admired Lewis enough to have him be a featured speaker during the March on Washington


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


MLK admired John Lewis

Lewis is an American Patriot, just like Dr King was


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


This is gonna be fun to see your stupid asses try to twist yourselves into pretzels to explain away King's own words...I actually read King's books...you didn't....





Please tell me what about this quote says "I'm a Republican" you dumb ass...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 16, 2020)

*KING AND THE GOP SAVED AMERICA, ESPECIALLY BLACK AMERICA FROM THE DEMOCRAT PARTY.

TIME FOR THE REPUBLICAN PARTY TO SAVE THEM AGAIN LIKE WE HAVE SO MANY TIMES BEFORE FROM THE PLANTATION POLICIES OF THE DEMOCRAT PARTY AND THEIR PROMOTION OF SLAVERY HOODWINKIN AND BAMBOOZLIN OF BROWN SKINNED PEOPLES.*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Please tell me what about this quote says "I'm a Republican" ??


 

You think this is the first time I had to bitch slap folks like you who try to take credit for King once the dust settled??


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why does that have to do with what I said? Blacks did work with republicans.. democrats were jim crow..


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Right around the time they hijacked the Civil rights movement.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Please tell me what about this quote says "I'm a Republican" ??
> View attachment 300693
> 
> You think this is the first time I had to bitch slap folks like you who try to take credit for King once the dust settled??


Sounds like republicans have always had diver opinions have you heard of Ron Paul?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You do understand mlk was bought and paid for a few years before he died? Why do you think John Lewis went democrat?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Again....what about King says "I'm a Republican"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Southern Conservatives enforced Jim Crow whether they were Democrats  or Republican

You are turning a North/South issue into a deceptive partisan issue


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me what about this quote says "I'm a Republican" ??
> ...


Can you name any conservative republicans who were marching along side of MLK??

Matter of fact, can you tell me any conservatives period -- who were there marching along side of MLK?

I'll wait, while you can't?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Uh huh...wore out your stirring stick yet today?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > ThunderKiss1965 said:
> ...


Finally....the dic suckers abandon the "king is one of us" talk and decide to trash him.....like they did when he was alive....and they killed him.....

See how facts make the true racist in you come out....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Again...name me one conservative who was down south marching along side of King??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Name me one single conservative who was down south marching along side of King, putting their life on the line like this woman did??  She wasn't a conservative republican...she was a liberal...or as your conservative elders called her -- one of those N-word lover yankee agitators....


  

And the reason you probably don't know who she is --- is because she wasn't a conservative....

Again...name me one conservative who was down there marching along side of MLK? marching along side of Medgar Evers? marching along side of Fannie Lou Hammer..marching along side of anyone who was down there putting their life on the line


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 16, 2020)

Every year about this time it happens. Far right wingers claiming MLK as their own.   If that were the case, then why do Blacks vote overwhelmingly for democrats?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

jasonnfree said:


> Every year about this time it happens. Far right wingers claiming MLK as their own.   If that were the case, then why do Blacks vote overwhelmingly for democrats?


Because they are slaves on the democrat plantation....

Or...because Democrats bought their vote with hand outs and welfare.....

Or...because blacks are dumb and don't know any better...…


Those are the usual answers....apparently when people vote for the party that generally advocates or that they feel they can move in the direction of policies they agree with -- that is bad or something....


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was democrats that enforced him
Crow ,, that ideology has never changed all cries of racial oppression still only comes from towns run by democrats


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Huh Charlton Heston was one of the main figures  you moron


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


His actions caused us to talk about it,, did you think we would be quiet? He sold out


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 16, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *KING AND THE GOP SAVED AMERICA, ESPECIALLY BLACK AMERICA FROM THE DEMOCRAT PARTY.
> 
> TIME FOR THE REPUBLICAN PARTY TO SAVE THEM AGAIN LIKE WE HAVE SO MANY TIMES BEFORE FROM THE PLANTATION POLICIES OF THE DEMOCRAT PARTY AND THEIR PROMOTION OF SLAVERY HOODWINKIN AND BAMBOOZLIN OF BROWN SKINNED PEOPLES.*



Sure, the minorities are  gonna be so happy you racists are rescuing them they'll again vote overwhelmingly democratic or stay home.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You mean Democrats rights ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Every year about this time it happens. Far right wingers claiming MLK as their own.   If that were the case, then why do Blacks vote overwhelmingly for democrats?
> ...


Why have blacks given up so much of there rights in their communities? Is that what mlk wanted? He fought for equal rights.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2020)

*Conservatives should be careful to attempt to claim MLK.*
In his works/opinions - there were two very different MLK's.
There was the majority of his public life - which was wholly devoted to civil rights and lifting the black race out of poverty. And in those years, his views would be quite conservative if applied to _TODAY'S_ mentality.
 A good part of his written and oral works in these years were also about self responsibility and taking your own actions to improve yourself - and NOT relying on the government or anyone else to get out of slums.
Then in his last years he was anything but conservative or republican. He did a complete turn around and began to shrug off civil rights and speak on poverty as a whole. (any race) This is when his writings seemed to come straight out of socialist creed. He championed guaranteed incomes for all Americans, and broad programs for housing.
 Something changed in him the last few years.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Then in his last years he was anything but conservative or republican. He did a complete turn around and began to shrug off civil rights and speak on poverty as a whole. (any race) This is when his writings seemed to come straight out of socialist creed. He championed guaranteed incomes for all Americans, and broad programs for housing.
> Something changed in him the last few years.


Democrats saw they could buy black leaders to produce votes to win elections.. he was a paid speaker by universities, and other groups.. he sold out


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Then in his last years he was anything but conservative or republican. He did a complete turn around and began to shrug off civil rights and speak on poverty as a whole. (any race) This is when his writings seemed to come straight out of socialist creed. He championed guaranteed incomes for all Americans, and broad programs for housing.
> ...


  There are different opinions on it, and certainly one of those is he became influenced by socialist/communist opinions among the elites.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Influenced by money not the idea


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


LOL

MLK Jr. was never a Republican.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Amen
> ...


Uh, no, he was Independent.  You freaks are simply nuts.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Barry Goldwater?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, back before racist southern conservatives voted mostly Republican like they do today. Are you stupid enough to claim the Bible-belt is Liberal? We'll see..


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


All cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats.. you gotta move on.. if you don’t want to be racist stop with your urban slave plantations, todays regs are Jim Crow laws.. just because you pay people that sound like MLK  to show blacks it’s ok.. I’m here to tell them all it’s not ok.. what you would do to a black republican today is far worse than what you did back then


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Dude they were democrats.. the racist still are I’m in the inner city blacks are worse off today then they were back then, generations are destroyed and all you democrats do as applauded and call it their culture lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Southerns switch because they saw the gays and the out of control sex and drugs in big cities and said they want nothing to do with that shit..  and the new way democrats were capturing black votes was sick! The lying the deceiving ..


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Definitely don't recall him going down to Alabama during Freedom summer.....

Barry is one of those "I personally don't treat blacks as second class citizens, but businesses should be able to"


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...




yeah he said content of his character not skin color, but you tards are obessed with skin color.....OBSSESSED

#DemocratsTooWhite


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Exactly who do you _think_ b'lieves the bullshit you make up, comrade?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 300725
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...


Do you understand how pathetic you are??
Maybe you should at least find out who Charleston Heston was during the 50's and 60's before you keep looking stupid....but you are basically proving my point -- you can't find a conservative who stood along side of King during the Civil Rights movement...


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


It was a joke.


----------



## bendog (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


MLK was not the only leader, and the student non-violent coordinating committee was not part of the SCLC which MLK belong in, and they were generally older than the students.  

So, I'm not sure he personally was indespensible, what with Ralph Abernathy and Joseph Lowrey.  Generally in a democracy leaders emerge.  We can only hope and pray.  (-:  But there's no doubt that when middle America whites saw the abuse of the civil rights activists, segregation was no longer going to be accepted.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


I find it funny that for these so-called experts on "MLK was a republican" BS -- none of them can come up with a single quote from him except the most milk toast quote......the quote that allows them to skirt around the fact that conservatives have been against every emancipation effort made by every historically oppressed minority group..be it blacks, gays, women, etc...

Why don't you conservatives ever take a second to actually educate yourselves about MLK??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know you are joking, but there are people on this post who think Goldwater was a civil rights conservative...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




First nothing in my post mentioned that. So you're avoiding my point....#you're stuck on skin color bro.
If you want to discuss his party affiliation, start a new thread, but you're too much of a pussy to do that. 

But IN THIS THREAD, answer my question.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Make it up? Would you like to see the black fatherless rate? Would you like to see the crime numbers IN POLICE STATES!  Why do you deny facts


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 300725
> ...


Who was he??? Lol


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


I am responding to dic suckers like you who tried to claim he was a republican -- and I noticed your bitch ass didn't say anything to them about starting their own thread....but the minute facts start kicking you in the ass -- now you whine about skin color....

Was MLK talking about skin color in this quote??


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Again at the end democrats paid him lots of money


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How about I quote from his own bio page...

"Heston's political activism had four stages. In the first stage, 1955–61, he endorsed Democratic candidates for President, and signed on to petitions and liberal political causes. From 1961 until 1972, the second stage, he continued to endorse Democratic candidates for President. Moving beyond Hollywood, he became nationally visible in 1963 in support of the Civil Rights Act of 1964.The third stage began in 1972. Like many [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoconservative']neoconservatives of the same era who moved from liberal Democrat to conservative Republican, he rejected the liberalism of George McGovern and supported Richard Nixon in 1972 for President. In the 1980s, he gave strong support to Ronald Reagan during his conservative presidency"[/URL]


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


A lot of great Americans were democrats I was a democrat until we woke up


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


He pointed out a wrong...and white America made it right.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




WTF are you talking about? I didn't say anything about party, if you want that discussion, create a thread an ill smoke you in it..

As for skin color quote...……..if I have to tell you which one he made on it.....then you are beyond stupid.....please tell me you need a link to it


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Yeah he didn't want the govt to tell business who to hire or fire, which was a principal and nothing to do with race, now why did Al Gore Sr vote against the Civil Rights Act of 1964?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



I was responding to this comment 





Since you claim it doesn't pertain to you, why did you hop your stupid ass into my comments??  

You should have ignored it like you OBVIOUSLY ignored your fellow conservatives trying to claim MLK was a republican....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



What a joke.

Thomas Sowell has done a good job of proving that if blacks had been allowed to assimilate as other groups had...they would not have the issues they have today.

Of course, being black himself, Sowell was instantly branded an Uncle Tom.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Assimilate??

Exactly how does a black person assimilate in your mind??

Like what does an assimilated black person look like?

I'll wait


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Spend some time with Sowells writings.

Blacks assimilate like the Chinese did.  

You know....those yellow people.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Look
Where that speech took place .. wake up
Idiot.. are you white??


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok ok so I dug deep in MLK and his associations

so he Belonged to the
*Southern Christian Leadership Conference, *
*Founded with a brotha named *
*Bayard Rustin,, and bayard was a race pimp.. he belonged to *
*Bayard Rustin (/ˈbaɪ.ərd/; March 17, 1912 – August 24, 1987) was an American leader in social movements for civil rights, socialism, nonviolence, and gay rights.*

*HE WAS A SOCIALIST FOLKS.. *

*These groups were paid money to make speeches! *

*Some of mlk’s last speeches were at universities,, run by communist .. *

*The man sold out.. not money speaking the truth at church but at colleges you could make money *


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Assimilation was the Booker T Washington choice. Unfortunately most blacks went with WEB Dubois.


Assimilation isn't the proper term here, more like working within the system and trying to better yourself

instead of that, they went to grievance politics, which are never sated......no matter how good you have it, it's never enough.

Blacks have the best economy they have ever fully participated in (for you lefties, this means post democrat Jim Crow laws)

Blacks have now been President, Atty General, Sec of State, Governors, Mayors, police chiefs, and many other gov offices
They have started successful businesses (Robert Johnson of BET)
and they have been hired as CEOs as well (Robert Parsons of Time Warner)


yet you dipshits still insist there is some institutional racism that holds them back. Ironically it's THAT thought (of making excuses to the point that people aligned with you (aka leftwingers) call hardwork, code for white supremacy, I'm not joking) 

The blacks that try and not whine, do well, those that do are either pols using it to gain power or people who fail in life. Again anyone with that thought process no matter the race will fail in life


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Most blacks when he gre up were republicans


other republican blacks:
Jesse Owens ( a guy that didn't boycott like a lefty, he was conservative and went to Germany and won, thus changing the world, a boycott is for pussies who cant hack it)
Jackie Robinson- Broke the baseball color barrier
Alveda King- MLK's niece IS a republican, and a Trump supporter.

There are tons….but republicans don't like socialism nor do they like violent political activism like the democrats do.
Republicans are not violet like the democrats and they don't try and suppress democrats, unlike democrats who always try to suppress republicans and conservatives.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


It is well documented how much Dr King admired John Lewis
For a young man in his 20s, Lewis took beatings, arrests, threats on his life........all in the name of Liberty and Freedom


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


By FDR, most blacks were Democrats


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Save the memorials for when he is gone. For now, it makes more sense to judge him on what he has done in the last ten years.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Way before the Dems embraced Civil Rights. Interesting. Almost like it has more to do with government social spending than civil rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



America’s blacks “went along with” working with the system for 100 years waiting for equal treatment under the law. 

They could have resorted to armed revolt like our founders did, but chose peaceful resistance instead.....
.
That is how Dr King saved this country


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Ok, whatever you need to tell yourself to feel better.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


He is one of our greatest Congressmen


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Social security is one of the most popular and successful programs in US history...why are blacks maligned for supporting policies that benefit them?? but no one else is??


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Really? I've heard nothing from him. YOu seem to not have any specifics either. Do you want to take some time to google something and then pretend to have already known about it?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


When FDR created the Fair Employment Practice Committee to address the rampant discrimination against blacks in employment -- why are blacks maligned for supporting that??

When FDR signed the GI Bill...why are blacks maligned for supporting that??


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I did not malign them. I merely pointed out that their flip in support, occurred way before the dems abandoned their Jim Crow racists policies.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How can you claim to have heard nothing from him -- yet feel he should be demonized for whatever it is you think he did or didn't do in the last ten years??


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Just pointing out that the timing does not match the normal lib narrative. 


Note my completely lack of maligning blacks, you raving loon.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


and I am telling you the "POLICIES" that lead to that flip in support....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Cool...now tell me what conservatives were there marching along side of King down in Selma


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Dude. Are you triggered? Cause I already knew that shit, and hence my "social spending".


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr Martin Luther King and John Lewis


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Conservatives were cheering the State Police and criticizing the marchers


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 16, 2020)

That was awful white of MLK to save the continued great United States!

Deserves a salute.......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes he did.

Up until people like you stopped practicing his philosophies.

Such as:

"Judge a man not by the color of his skin, but by the content of his character."

What do you do? Shame white people for being white, make inferences on their character based on their skin color... all these things MLK fought so hard against, you are putting into practice.

Please don't bandy about his name and act as if you're doing anything he taught.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Color me shocked (pardon the pun).


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who made the assessment and based on what ?

I heard Harry Ried say the same thing and ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> 
> John Lewis


Hope the cocksucker dies. Fuck him!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


I judge people by the content of their character

I just don’t believe most conservatives have much character


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> ...



I doubt if he would say the same about you, no matter how repulsive an individual you are


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you Donald J. Trump for giving voice to those who did not feel they could express themselves honestly.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I’ll take Texas Wyoming over Chicago Baltimore Detroit St. Louis Camden lol San Francisco Oakland.. I can go on if you like


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And left is swimming in it.

The same way Hitler and Stalin did.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How do you feel about Candace Owens?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I hope he dies slow...painfully.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He is a partisan, racist, piece of shit. Sooner dead the better for our country.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Didn’t he call McCain a  racist?? talk about dividing a nation

Dangerous


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> ...I do.. what year did democrats repurchase blacks to pay them to say things they want?


1964?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I do.. what year did democrats repurchase blacks to pay them to say things they want?
> ...


Yup that’s when MLK created a organization to start raking in money from the communist


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Wyoming is a beautiful state but lacks basic public services

Texas?
I’ll take any of those cities over Texas any day


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you Donald J. Trump for helping people to understand it is O.K. to figure out you are not perfect and that you don't have to feel guilty for it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Which organization?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 16, 2020)

MLK saves the country (maybe).

Nancy Pelosi ruins it......

For every Ying (King), there is an asshole (Pelosi)


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And you think rat infested black neighborhoods run by democrats is a public service lol you racist fcuk lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


SCLC


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then you are no judge. You are a narcissist. 

A narcissist to believe that only people who share your own worldview have any character whatsoever.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, we have another Civil Rights Patriot in poor health
> ...


That really was uncalled for. Just because he doesn't hold your point of view doesn't mean you should wish death on him.

This is what political hatred has driven us to...


----------



## Scamp (Jan 16, 2020)

Too bad MLK's non violence philosophy didnt catch on much among Blacks.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Ralph. My Eyetalian immigrant grandparents suffered through some real racism in PA in the 1920's. Could we apologize to them on this thread? Or are they the wrong color?

600k mostly white people died for their freedom. Ever thank them? Their families deserve reparations too......Right?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No it was not. What he done with regards to voting rights and the Selma Bridge march was admirable and would have been by his side. After he became a politician he turned into a complete racist shit bag. Fuck him.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Nope. Not in our  classrooms.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

What does everyone think of what Jackie thought.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I have been to every one of those cities
Great restaurants, nightlife, parks, recreation, national landmarks
People actually choose to visit

I have spent months in Texas........Hellhole (except for Austin)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> What does everyone think of what Jackie thought.


I actually watched it

What did she say that was so bad about MLK?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Blacks are actually crying Of racial oppression, did you just step over them? Driver avoid the black areas! Lol haha

so you enjoy the elitist democrat neighborhoods typical


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


What has Lewis done that you oppose?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Listen to this gem. I asked my little nephew over the holidays what he was learning in history. He told me that Andrew Jackson rounded up all the Injuns and killed them.

I said my God son. Unfortunately 1 of 4 Injuns died on their free trip. President Jackson was enforcing the legislation passed in the Jefferson admin. The Bill informed the Injuns to act like the white man or take a hike. It was enforced when the time was up.

I told him to tell his Socialist teacher she is an idiot. Well, I didn't say that.
Plus he thinks we are going to burn up soon in our hot house. Kids today would be better off with no schooling.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > What does everyone think of what Jackie thought.
> ...


What do you think he said about her?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


When Trump wins 20-30% of the black vote, we'll see racism  and screaming like when we took their slaves away.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The names that these democrats have been waiting to say lol


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> 600k mostly white people died for their freedom. Ever thank them? Their families deserve reparations too......Right?



Well, considering it was the whites who created the environment for them to be enslaved in the first place...

No to reparations. That's a whole can of worms right there.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > What does everyone think of what Jackie thought.
> ...


That man's terrible?? I think she wasn't happy about his frequent orgies with under aged girls.

Personally I thought he was a good man. But they sure didn't listen really good to his advice..


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Both white and black!!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > 600k mostly white people died for their freedom. Ever thank them? Their families deserve reparations too......Right?
> ...


That falls on the Black Tribal Leaders for enslaving and selling their own people. You don't believe it was done like Roots do you? The fault lies on both sides, not 1.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Too bad MLK's non violence philosophy didnt catch on much among Blacks.



Would whites have endured second class citizenship, denial of the vote, a criminal law system that abused them, lynchings, bombings, terror attacks and social and economic exclusion without resorting to violence?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



That’s it?

Even your video blamed J Edgar Hoover


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 16, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Note I said it was the whites who created the environment (ie demand) for them to be enslaved. No demand, no need to supply. Simple.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2020)

John Lewis and Dr King


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




key word peaceful....no violent like WEB Dubois, black panthers, black lives matter and all their ilk.

And republicans didn't put up stupid laws to fuck them over...….so don't blame us.....


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




Oh so slavery only started with the rum trade in the 1600s? You really believe that? No point in talking to someone so ignorant


oh and that giving africans a pass for enslaving people, is that because you cant blame white supremacy for that too?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I deal in facts, you deal in media bullshit...…..learn history and not from a transgendered communist.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What? no one maligned them, he stated that is why they switched, social programs. Democrats bought votes, and were really racist, hmmmmmmmm, kind of like nothing has changed.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He should be commended for that, who doesn't commend him for that?
The problem is he used that to defend a racist party and became an very partisan leftwing guy.

So just like the military industrial complex likes wars
the civil rights movement likes..................take a guess


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Yes. That worked for the tribal leaders too. They thought that selling their enemies was better than eating them.But the whole story should be told. In Black History at school, do you think the kids are told the truth about the TOTAL slave trade. Not a half assed lipstick on a pig dressing.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dr Martin Luther King and John Lewis
> 
> View attachment 300760




100  years ago today.


What has he don lately, but been a standard dem hack?


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Don't know, don't care. My point stands. Your inability to refute it, hell, to even honestly address it, is noted.

The blacks did indeed go the dems, decades, generations before the dems gave up Jim Crow.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

All of our social ills on this would be none, if we only picked our own damned cotton.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 Before he became a beacon of selfishness, corruption and greed.
Whatever Lewis did 50-60 years ago, does not, in any way, obscure the slug he has been for the past 20 years


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

In 1963, terrorists bombed a predominantly black church in Birmingham Alabama killing four young girls

https://www.history.com/topics/1960s/birmingham-church-bombing






.



Rather than respond in eye for an eye justice, black Civil Rights leaders responded with protests, media coverage and public outrage.


The  FBI identified four known Klansmen and segregationists: Thomas Edwin Blanton Jr., Herman Frank Cash, Robert Edward Chambliss, and Bobby Frank Cherry as having bombed the church no prosecutions were conducted until 1977, when Robert Chambliss was tried and convicted of the first-degree murder of one of the victims, 11-year-old Carol Denise McNair.
Martin Luther King saved this country


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> In 1963, terrorists bombed a predominantly black church in Birmingham Alabama killing four young girls
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/1960s/birmingham-church-bombing
> 
> ...


Before or after he sold out??


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


So it seems that nothing John Lewis accomplished counts because he didn’t become a Republican


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> All of our social ills on this would be none, if we only picked our own damned cotton.



Part 2 of this post. I'm being sneaky now.

But then again, every black person after Emancipation would never have existed without slavery.

So if you would ask someone who is black or of any mixed ethnicity., If you could wish slavery never happened, but you would never have been born, would you do that?

Would you personally? Think about that.

600k people were killed and around 800k shot to pieces by 1865. So many of us here might have never been born...Right??

I know this logic is way way off the beaten path. But I like to look at complex things from different angles no matter how fuzzy the angle is.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > All of our social ills on this would be none, if we only picked our own damned cotton.
> ...


What a ridiculous theory to defend slavery


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 Nope. I could care less what party he is.
I can't stand him because he is a shining beacon of what is plaguing the black race. 
MLK only sought out to LIFT the black race, for the past 30 years Lewis has only sought to capitalize on the black race


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

In November 1960, six year old Ruby Bridges was selected to integrate an all white New Orleans school. Adult protests were so extreme that she needed Federal Agents to escort her to school each day.

Protesters spat on her and threatened to poison her.

Ruby Bridges - Wikipedia














How many adults would allow their children to be spat on without violent retaliation ?


Martin Luther King saved this country


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


No no no no....don't go there. Is there any truth to my statement or is it all false??

My answer, looking at all the pain and suffering, I WOULD sacrifice my own little life to stop all that happened. I really would. Would you??

So lets stop all the racism bullshit nonsense. Schoolkids need to be told the truth. They need to know African slavery, black on black slavery was big back then AND STILL IS TODAY.

They need to know about EVERYONE involved and HOW CORRUPT all men and women are.

Tell them the god damned truth for once.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> In November 1960, six year old Ruby Bridges was selected to integrate an all white New Orleans school. Adult protests were so extreme that she needed Federal Agents to escort her to school each day.
> 
> Protesters spat on her and threatened to poison her.
> 
> ...


Terrible thing Ralph. I guarantee you all those people voted DEM back then. And don't deny it. don't give the bull that they were really Repubs back then

Should we teach our children that near 30% of lynchings were white people. Should we ever mention that too. Or is it something we hate that much.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

Who gives a shit of it was Democrats or Republicans that did these things?
The Democratic Party today has zero responsibility for what people did 4 generations ago. None.
Instead we should celebrate the fact as a country we grew out of that ugly past.
-NOW- if you want to criticize the Democrat party concerning black people in the past 25-30 years - you have a massive arsenal to choose from. Why talk about what happened 60-70 years ago that has no bearing on the condition of black people now?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Norman Rockwell painting of Ruby Bridges that hung in the Obama White House


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

On Christmas Day 1956, Terrorists bombed the home of Black Minister Fred Shuttlesworth,  destroying the home and damaging the Church next door. Thankfully, nobody inside was hurt






Dec. 25, 1956 | KKK Bombs Alabama Home of Civil Rights Leader Rev. Fred Shuttlesworth

White supremacists would attempt to murder Shuttlesworth four more times in the next seven years. In an attack in 1957, a white mob brutally beat Shuttlesworth with chains and bats and stabbed his wife after the couple attempted to enroll their daughters in an all-white high school.



What if blacks had retaliated by bombing white churches?  What would our country be like?
Dr King insisted on peaceful protests

He saved this country from a Civil War


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

In 1957, after the Brown vs Board of Education decision, Nashville attempted to integrate its schools. After a six year old attended the first day, terrorists bombed the school rather than allow black students to attend

Hattie Cotton Elementary School - Wikipedia






What would have happened if blacks had retaliated by bombing white schools?

Martin Luther King prevented such retaliation


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

Cabrini Green housing complex, Democrats considered it to be a model of "Democratic urban living".
Almost immediately problems began, in reality the only interest the city officials had was how much they could pat each other on the back for being so awesome. Virtue signaling is not new.
  By the 1970's over 20,000 people were packed in like sardines in less than one square mile.
City officials long abandoned it, never fixed problems, and somehow never thought that 20,000 people with no jobs was going to be a problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cabrini Green housing complex, Democrats considered it to be a model of "Democratic urban living".
> Almost immediately problems began, in reality the only interest the city officials had was how much they could pat each other on the back for being so awesome. Virtue signaling is not new.
> By the 1970's over 20,000 people were packed in like sardines in less than one square mile.
> City officials long abandoned it, never fixed problems, and somehow never thought that 20,000 people with no jobs was not going to be a problem.
> ...


What did Republicans offer as an alternative?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Cabrini Green housing complex, Democrats considered it to be a model of "Democratic urban living".
> ...


 
Yes...absolutely!! It's the Republicans fault for not stopping the Democrats from utterly destroying the black race in this country for 4 generations!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Selma, 1965

John Lewis led a protest march over the Edmund Pettus Bridge on a march to Birmingham protesting for the right to vote

When confronted by police, protesters knelt in prayer and were attacked by State Police

John Lewis was beaten savagely with a club







Imagine if blacks had countered force with force?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

And furthermore, it hardly mattered what the Republicans put forth, nothing was going to beat the Democrat's plan. 
Come one, come all!! - Free cash! Free food! ... no need to work!! Just agree to live away from us in overcrowded slums!!  Agree to stay out of our schools!! 
FREE!! FREE!! FREE!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And furthermore, it hardly mattered what the Republicans put forth, nothing was going to beat the Democrat's plan.
> Come one, come all!! - Free cash! Free food! ... no need to work!! Just agree to live away from us in overcrowded slums!!  Agree to stay out of our schools!!
> FREE!! FREE!! FREE!!!


Help those who need helping


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And furthermore, it hardly mattered what the Republicans put forth, nothing was going to beat the Democrat's plan.
> ...



 Uh huh... just like you help a drug addict in withdraw by giving them drugs


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Conservatives hated Dr King when he was alive

They obviously still hate him now


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Conservatives hated Dr King when he was alive
> 
> They obviously still hate him now


  Oh for the love of God RW, - WHITE people hated MLK. 
Do you only come here to engage the rock throwing contest? 
You realize that people like you, both sides, is the precise reason nothing is getting better in Washington?
Only Democrats can solve their own issues, and only Republicans can solve theirs. All of this useless rock throwing is nothing more than a colossal waste of time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives hated Dr King when he was alive
> ...


Totally ridiculous post


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

To Southern Conservatives, the only response to Civil Rights was to lock up its leaders


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

John Lewis also participated in lunch counter demonstrations and was arrested






How many could put up with this type of abuse without fighting back?


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

So that's why 50 years later...crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks are the perpetrators 85 percent of the time?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> So that's why 50 years later...crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks are the perpetrators 85 percent of the time?



Black people are bad


----------



## otto105 (Jan 17, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




Laughable since none of them were or would have considered being a republican.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 17, 2020)

Abraham Lincoln would be a Democratic pol today.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 17, 2020)

tinydancer said:


> The 60's were a wild time. His assasination was just one of several.
> 
> Some insanity prevailed. But the bottom line was the government pushed at the people, but the people pushed back.
> 
> Strange times indeed.


You are missed tinydancer.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Again, you think they didn't have slavery before whitey? or the Aztecs or any of these native people......what planet are you from?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Abraham Lincoln would be a Democratic pol today.


No not really, I don't think he's go for buttsex all the time, 75 genders, massive federal government and being a pussy on the world stage....nah...


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham Lincoln would be a Democratic pol today.
> ...


There are reports of Lincoln being gay. And he sent 300,000 soldiers to their deaths fighting for imperial subjugation over states rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Lincoln preserved the Union and turned a bunch of united states into the UNITED STATES


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Conservatives are smart, we don't march and throw tantrums, we actually get shit done, like laws and stuff
Lots of conservatives supported the Civil Rights laws in the 40s and 50s, even the 64 bill, most were REPUBLICANS

Fact Check: ‘More Republicans Voted for the Civil Rights Act as a Percentage Than Democrats Did’

IT has been this way, in fact the republicans never voted for jim crow laws. The whole premise of you democrats is the big switch lie...which I have destroyed in these forums.....because it's a HUGE lie.


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Indeed Lincoln saved the Union. It even cost him his life.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Can you name a Conservative who marched with Civil Rights protesters?

This was a North/South issue not a partisan political issue


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


It sure did


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Uh he wasn't gay, it's more propaganda. And he did do that, and while I love states rights, it's not right or just to allow slavery. So Lincoln was going to tolerate it, but the south attacked him, ooops…...he then went through generals until he found the great Ulysses S Grant, who opened a can on the Confederacy. So while I agree with states rights, the feds have some jurisdiction, one is immigration (its one of the few roles the feds should actually have) and another is protecting innocent life, which means no abortion or slavery.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


No you lie, it was a partisan issue. Republicans had tons of conservatives, in fact more than the democrats pre civil rights and didn't pass jim crow laws or oppose civil rights legislation until some opposed it in 64, due to the power of the feds, not racial issues...….so we can go down this road, but I'll whip your ass on it. it was not ideological, it WAS partisan. I didn't hear about FDR stopping them, did you?


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



So are you are OK with the fact that the Union also had slavery during the Civil War? And since you mentioned Grant, did you even know that Grant was a previous slave owner?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...




No I'm not ok with it, yeah I'm aware of the border states, the difference is I don't judge based on history. Lincoln had to do what he had to do. Like I said, he wasn't trying to force the south to give it up, but then the south did a stupid thing and attacked him, and justice was done. As for Grant, he did have one, and gave him freedom prior to the civil war, he did the right thing.


----------



## Scamp (Jan 17, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Why didn't the US free their slaves before invading the South? And NJ was not a border state, they still had slavery after the war was over. Although not many.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 17, 2020)

Scamp said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the question. The short answer is the southern economy depended on it.....Why does Apple not just bring jobs back to the US for decent wages???
Slav
ery was awful, but many did it before the US and some are still doing it.....why always focus on the US?


Slavery in Africa - Wikipedia

Although outlawed in all countries *today, slavery is practiced in secret in many parts of the world.[101] There are an estimated 30 million victims of slavery worldwide*


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Imbecile.  rightwinger is absolutely right, it was a north/south issue, not a political party issue....


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2020)

MLK melts my heart every time i hear him talk!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


The state does not have a right to keep its citizens in bondage

It is why we need a strong Federal Government


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


The cotton economy was the strongest in the world. Plantation owners were the equivalent of billionaires 
They could have shared some of that wealth with the people who created it

Instead, they were greedy


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Once again you point out the obvious
It was a North/South issue 

I am perfectly willing to school you on this


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




MLK was a republican.   Kennedy and Truman did not think or believe what the dems of today think and believe.   Would a dem of today have dropped the bombs on Japan to end the war?   Would any dem of today say "ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country"?   No, they would not.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


No, he wasn't a republican.....

Can you tell me what republicans during the times of MLK's life were advocating for democratic socialism??

I'll wait....


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...




your knowledge of american history is no better than your knowledge of current politics.   

It was certainly wrong, but by the standards of those times slavery was an accepted way of life (it still is in parts of africa and the mid east).  Its always a mistake to judge the actions of people in the past using today's standards.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




actually he was.   WTF is democratic socialism? its an oxymoron.  socialism is never democratic.  its dictatorial where a tiny group of super elites control every aspect of everyone else's life under threat of death.  WTF do you think the people or Hong Kong are rioting about today?   They don't want to give up their successful capitalism and come under the thumb or Chinese socialism.   Geez dude, are you really that dumb?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


and time after time, I have posted quote after quote from MLK.....every time I do, you trumpers can never tell me what about his quote says "I'm a republican" --- MLK was a very extensive writer and orator -- you would think he would just say "I'm a republican, I support low corporate taxes and capital gains..."  -- especially when you consider the top marginal tax rate back then was over 70%


So I will ask again...what about this quote says "republican"


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



mlk was a registered republican - Bing


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Again, why do you keep avoiding what King said??

why didn't you ask MLK, "what the fuck is democratic socialism"??

We already have democratic socialism you moron...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


  Not to mention the fact that in his last few years, MLK was influenced by money and power.
His paid speeches and writings completely changed. He went from a staunch supporter of Republican ideas, be it self reliance, self responsibility and not relying on the white man (or anyone else) to improve your life - to supporting some of the most hard core Marxist/socialist ideas. 
That kind of total about face of ideas does not happen. It doesn't. 
The left consistently quote things in his last couple years, and try to use that to represent who he was.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




He supported unions, so what?   In his day unions actually did something for their members, today they do nothing but collect dues and send them to the DNC.  We have laws on the books today that protect workers from exploitation,   we don't need unions


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Again..why do you keep avoiding MLK's actual words and policies??

*“I don’t think the Republican party is a party full of the almighty God nor is the Democratic party. They both have weaknesses … And **I’m not inextricably bound to either party**.”*

No, Martin Luther King Jr. was not a Republican — but here’s what he had to say about them


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




"distribution of wealth" ?   who do you propose that we give the authority to distribute wealth to?   The same people who run the VA?   the same people who have put our country 20 trillion in debt?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


So in other words.....republicans changed...meaning MLK would even be LESS LIKELY to be what you claim him to be...a republican...

Which he never said he was ...in his OWN WORDS...

Why is it you folks never listen to his words?? Its like you morons are unaware that we had television cameras, audio recordings and books.....books he wrote


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




mlk was a registered republican - Bing


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




He was a registered republican,  post all the crap you like, you cannot change that fact.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


the government already has that authority...that is how wealth has been redistributed to the top -- that is why 10% of the people own over half of the wealth......but you dic suckers don't mind that kind of government welfare....which brings me to another King quote


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Why do you keep avoiding his own words??

I swear you dic suckers are so desperate to try to deflect from the fact that *CONSERVATIVES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AGAINST EVERY EMANCIPATION EFFORT BY EVERY HISTORICALLY OPPRESSED GROUP *-- that you have to resort to this dumb shit...because you know when it comes to actual policies and a man's own words -- you lose...


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




and of which party were:  Strom Thurman, George Wallace, Bull Connor, Lester Maddox, Bill KKK Byrd?   they were all dems, sorry if those facts upset you but they are facts.

another fact, there was a huge KKK contingent in Illinois and there were slaves in most of the northern and western states,  it was not a north/south issue, it was a states rights issue created by slave owning democrats and ended by a republican named Lincoln.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

*"In 2008, King’s son Martin Luther King III said “**It is disingenuous to imply that my father was a Republican**. He never endorsed any presidential candidate, and there is certainly no evidence that he ever even voted for a Republican.”*

But what does his own son know.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Can you tell me if they were liberal??

Was George Wallace and Bull Connor along side of those liberal hippies from up north -- marching along side of King??

Can you tell me if Strom Thurman was some radical leftist?? and then when he got older, became conservative??

You do understand the reason dic suckers like you say "democrat" and "republican" is because you too dishonest to use the words "conservative" and "liberal" -- because you are too dishonest to admit that conservatives HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AGAINST THE EMANCIPATION EFFORT OF EVERY HISTORICALLY OPPRESSED GROUP -- and it leaves you morons to have to play these words games years after the fact.....because when the true fight was being fought, no conservatives were there marching along side of MLK...

Which is why you can't name one


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


We can attempt to return to Pax Americana again. But that means being a sovereign nation with borders. It also means to pay the price for the products we maker even if it is more.  It means using our ingenuity to make the product from idea to the consumer in any way. Trade agreements and tariffs must be reinstituted with only percentages of the same foreign product allowed into our nation. Manufacturing would rise immensely with much higher wages then the service economy has provided for many people. Monopolies like cable companies must be forced to let consumers pick their own stations. Breaking up massive conglomorates must be instituted with rules to build within out borders This is a start. .


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


State's rights is a funny thing...

When those "democrats" were using states rights to defend the oppression of black people in their states...it was people like "the liberals" who fought against that oppression...

But I see you closet racists always love to use states rights as a justification for the Civil War and slavery...

Which is why its you closet racists who are always butt hurt when your confederate porn statues are taken down....and which is also why you closet racists have a hard time walking the line between touting Lincoln when you are trying to prove how "not racist" you are while at the same time attacking Lincoln when you are trying to prove how "pure" the motivations of those states rights Confederates are...

By the way...the KKK...they were created by butt hurt confederates trying to defend their states rights from those Reconstruction Republicans......


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


and what has Trump or any other republican presidential candidate said or done about breaking up monopolies in the past 40 years?

Only person I know who talks about it is for the same policies that commie MLK was for...Bernie Sanders.....even Elizabeth Warren has done and said more in this regard than any republican....which tells me republicans who claim they are against monopolies are full of shit

maybe that is why when I post MLK quotes, these closet racists get so triggered....


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 18, 2020)

Why is it that Martin Luther King Boulevard is always in the bad part of town no matter where you go? : AskReddit


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Why is it that Martin Luther King Boulevard is always in the bad part of town no matter where you go? : AskReddit


Because blacks are inferior....


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...




A lot of people don't realize that MLK was a hardcore conservative, who faced a lot of opposition from Ultraliberal black separatists like Stokely Carmichael and H. Rap Brown back in the day.   A registered Republican, the liberal JFK and LBJ administrations tapped his phones, much like the Obama administration tapped Trump's phones.  MLK was denied his 2nd Amendment rights, even though he applied for a carry license.

Imagine if MLK had been armed in Memphis in 1968.  When Mr. Ray fired at him, and MLK ducked and returned fire, history would have been changed forever.

The worse thing about MLK is how the libs have tried to hijack his legacy and claim he was one of them.  Nothing could be further from the truth, there is no proof that Dr. King was anything but Normative.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Another dumb ass who has no idea who MLK was...

Please give me a single "hardcore conservative" MLK quote...

I'll wait....


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Martin Luther King Boulevard is always in the bad part of town no matter where you go? : AskReddit
> ...


NAH. Only constantly reminded that his efforts were a fail.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


because of how inferior blacks are...look at the stats...



 


Can't wait for a brave conservative to do what needs to be done to the blacks....

Again, look at the stats....these blacks need to be dealt with....

#MAGA


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




MLK trashed ultraliberal police chief Bull Conner in his letter from the Birmingham Hoosegow.   Further, not a word in the whole letter about dropping the soap in the shower, prison sodomy or any other Liberal cause.   Definitely the voice of a Conservative, and that's why conservatives like Reagan celebrated his life so much, greatly extending the celebration of his birth.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Yea, Bull Connor was ultra liberal...

I guess when history and facts aren't on your side....just simply make the shit up.....

Cool...

So since we are in the business of making up shit now...maybe you can answer this question....

What prominent conservative was marching along side of MLK during the Civil Rights movement??


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Sammy Davis Jr as well as the Chairman of the Board, Frank Sinatra were prominent conservatives who were big time supporters of Dr. King.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


MLK supported JFK and later LBJ for President. 

He avoided being partisan in most cases because he thought Civil Rights was non partisan


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Sammy was an avid supporter of JFK and was crushed when JFK would not invite him to the inauguration because he had a white wife. 

Sammy later supported Nixon and regretted it for the rest of his life


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



His father was, not MLK Jr


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


No, Sammy Davis was not a prominent conservative during the civil Rights era, no matter how much you try to rewrite history to claim it...

You may have been able to score yourself some points if you brought up the fact that Sammy Davis, Frank Sinatra and the rest of the rat pack appeared at the 1960 Democratic convention.....you could have brought up the fact that at that convention, Sammy Davis was booed by southern delegates at that convention....not because he was some sort of secret conservative, no...because he was married to a white woman....

50 years ago, Sammy Davis Jr at center of racial divide


But you can't claim someone is a prominent conservative if they supported the Democrat candidate in 1960 you moron....you could have also brought up the fact that at that time, Sammy Davis marrying a white woman would have been illegal in 31 states and it wasn't a conservative movement that struck down laws preventing interracial marriage...


But apparently you folks believe since he supported Nixon, a guy he genuinely liked -- suddenly he was a lifelong conservative?? I guess you missed the part about Davis expressing regret for supporting Nixon,  accusing Nixon of making promises on civil rights that he did not keep -- he later went on to be a long time donor to Jesse Jackson's Push organization -- like most conservatives huh?

Reminds me of the interview Sammy Davis gave shortly before his death when a reporter asked him about attempts by folks like you and others to "pigeon hole" him as just being this or just being that.....

*"Don't let 'em pigeonhole me, man, cuz I will not allow myself as a black individual to be pigeonholed," Davis says in his characteristic voice. "Be aware of your blackness, be conscious of it, and wear it – proudly."*

From the Archive: Sammy Davis, Jr. on the Civil Rights Movement

I really suggest you folks stop trying to play this game with me, I am not the one.....try that BS with someone else......


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


That same 10% pays 90% of the federal income taxes, and 50% pay nothing.  If you want equality then everyone should pay the same tax rate.  

How do you propose that the government redistribute the wealth?  by taking it by force from those who have earned it and handing it to those who have done nothing?   If thats your plan, then why would anyone work in your system?  If your system is designed to punish success and reward failure, what kind of country do you think that will create?   Please actually think before answering.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




this thread is about the MLK who was shot in Memphis after giving a great speech on the national mall.   If you want to discuss his kids, start a new thread.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Bull Conner was a democrat, thats the point, fool.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You know the idea of privatizing gains of the wealthy while privatizing the risks isn't working when even they start to admit how unsustainable it is....but you continue on with your wealth worship...

Hedge-fund billionaire Ray Dalio says capitalism needs urgent reform


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


No, he was shot in Memphis after he gave a speech at the Mason Temple Church of Christ...

He was in Memphis in regards to his poor people's campaign, that involved economic boycotts, labor solidarity among the poor whites, blacks and Hispanics...solidarity is the greatest threat to any oppressive government or regime...that is why he was killed..because there is nothing you dic suckers fear most than solidarity against you and your bullshit racist ideology....

*"Go out and tell your neighbors not to buy Coca-Cola in Memphis. Go by and tell them not to buy Sealtest milk. Tell them not to buy – what is the other bread? Wonder Bread. And what is the other bread company, Jesse? Tell them not to buy Hart's bread. As Jesse Jackson has said, up to now, only the garbage men have been feeling pain; now we must kind of redistribute the pain*"


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




I happen to agree that many CEOs are making obscene amounts of money and that the gap between the CEO and the people who do the work has gotten ridiculous in the last decade or so.

But the answer is not more government regulations or tax policy.  The answer is to stop buying the products of those companies.  I bet you have an apple phone running microsoft software, right?   You just helped Gates and the Cook make billions,  why are you doing that?  I also bet that you envy those who have more than you do, drive better cars, take better vacations, and have bigger houses.   Like all liberals, you do not live the life you want to force on everyone else.   Are you happy that the Obama's live in a multi million $ mansion overlooking the ocean, or that Gore has a 20,000 sq ft home?

liberalism = hypocrisy.   it is proven every day.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Democrat and liberal is not interchangeable you dumb ass.....but dic suckers like you have to play that game because facts aren't on your side....

Now...can you name me any prominent conservative who was marching along side of King??


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




funny, solidarity is what made the USA the most successful country in history, and its that solidarity that you libs are trying to destroy.   Why do you want to follow the example of Venezuela?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


No, I don't have an Apple product...

But speaking of Apple and other large companies who have near industry monopolies....who do you think enabled them to have those monopolies?? Government...

and who are the main ones against anti-trust regulations?? Not liberals....

But I like how you claim CEO's make obscene amounts of money -- because when people like Bernie say it -- dic suckers like you attack him...which further lets me know you are full of shit


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




those terms are interchangeable today, they were not in the past but in the current dem party they are.

I don't remember all the people who marched with MLK, but I'll check it out and get back to you.

and your juvenile attempts at insults, (dic suckers) just verify that you are unable to support your left wing bullshit with facts and logic.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




the difference is that I want to attack that gap through the free market and Bernie wants to attack it by nationalizing all industry.

but you continue to display your stupidity with coarse insults much like those heard on a 8th grade play ground.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Apple hardly has a "monopoly" not even close, apparently you are unfamiliar with what the definition of the word is.

Apple faces huge competition from outfits like Samsung and others in the manufacture of phones and computers and other devices.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



The solidarity I speak of is the solidarity of those who are NOT in the wealth class....the solidarity I speak of are strong labor unions, strong collective bargaining rights, strong regulations -- the shit you dic suckers despise....


and what is it with you morons and Venezuela??

Why do you not mention:

Norway
Sweden
Germany
Singapore
Denmark


Venezuela isn't failing because of socialism you dumb ass....Venezuela is failing due to corruption, NOT because people get universal healthcare....but I expect dishonesty from you morons when facts aren't on your side


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The free market doesn't exist moron...

Can you tell me anywhere in the world where a "free market" exists outside of government...

I'll wait....


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Big Labor is too strong in this country.  Didn't you see what they did to the Steel Industry?  Were you around during the Carter Era Steel Collapse?      I've drank in the Italian club, I've spoken with Union business agents, and I guess its a nice gig if you can get it.  But it doesn't help anyone who isn't in on it.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


and Samsung also has labor issues...most large corporations do....the larger they are -- the more they are able to get away with it.....and boycotting them doesn't fix the problem does it?

Which is why dic suckers are still triggered by Nike -- even tho you "boycotted" them.....which is why you dic suckers are still triggered by the NFL -- even tho you "boycotted" them


Now again....who are the ones against anti-trust laws.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Just stop typing to me...all you do is say dumb shit....

You are the same one who still can't name me one prominent conservative who was marching along side of King....don't say shit else to me until you can answer that question


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Have you been able to tell me where these free markets exist in nature??

Or do they need "GOVERNMENT" to exist.....I'll wait while you keep looking....


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





I don't wear Nike shoes, never have.    I wear strictly Ecco shoes, which doesn't hire anti-American NFL'ers to promote their wares


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Ecco doesn't make football shoes.....and what would a Danish company care about you being triggered by NFL players anyway?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



We do not need to redistribute wealth as much as stop an economic system built around supply side economics. It does not work. Why are we helping people who obviously don’t need it when there are so many who do?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Wrong again

I am talking about Dr Martin Luther King Jr who led the Civil Rights movement. 

HIS father was a registered Republican who later publicly supported JFK
Dr King avoided public political affiliations


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Republicans have destroyed Big Labor to build a subservient workforce that accepts poor treatment from employers


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

Trump signs bill to upgrade Martin Luther King's birthplace to national historic park

But he’s racist!1!1!1!1


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Big Labor is hardly "destroyed", in fact they are very powerful.  The labor bosses live high on the hog.

In actuality, its the unions who keep the employees subservient.

They rule over the staff with an iron fist.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They are weaker than they have been in the last 80 years
Republicans have destroyed collective bargaining and are further weakening labor regulations


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Big Labor got B. Hussein O elected through their incredible muscle.     A few years ago, they successfully even struck Fast Food joints nationwide and were able to implement their wills.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Now you are just making shit up again


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Trump signs bill to upgrade Martin Luther King's birthplace to national historic park
> 
> But he’s racist!1!1!1!1



Good for Trump

See?  He doesn’t have to be an asshole all the time


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

i am tired of white silence about black violence!


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Did you already forget the 8 years of Obamunism that Big Labor rallied for, and delivered to we, the People?

And did you also forget the huge Fast Food strikes beginning in 2012, where Big Labor forced Mickey D's and other restauranteurs to force wages up?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> i am tired of white silence about black violence!


White silence?

Our prisons are overflowing


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Show me


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Fast food workers strike for $15 minimum wage


Huge disruptive strike which has forced up the price of big macs and other cuisine


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 18, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



A pretty good article on why the south turned from being democrat to republican.  It's always a hoot to see today's republicans trying to pretend they're the same  type of decent individuals who stood up for minorities and their voting rights.   They're not and if MLK were alive today he would be leading marches against the likes of trump and mcconnel.  Anyway, check out the link.
Why Did The South Turn Republican?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Probably not correct, since there are less then 15 million union member in the United States, and I doubt that most of McDonalds employees are union members.  Big Labor as you like to whine about is weaker now than at anytime since I have been alive.  I have never been a "Supply Side Economics" supporter and have not been in a Union since 1976, but I think labor deserves a seat at the table, and the Right wing whine like babies at harm they did not suffer, ignoring advancements to society, safety, insurance for the masses, that have benefited this country during my life, while GDP has continued to increase and wages have all but stagnated.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Didn’t work, did it?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

jasonnfree said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


MLK would be fighting for fair wages and redistribution of wealth


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Actually, it did work.   Fast food wages have been rising and are at an all time high.  Many states have actually hiked their minimum wages to unheard of levels.

Big Labor is putting the screws to the people, very successfully.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They did it because the Federal Government is incapable of raising minimum wage, not because of any strike


----------



## Issa (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm an outsider moved to the US 20 years ago. The whole world knows that an american that leans conservative is more likely to be racist and bigot more than a liberal. 
Again I am not saying that all cons are racists or all liberals aren't.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Congress has raised the minimum wage in the past, they are certainly capable of it.

Its just that they have chosen not to.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Issa said:


> I'm an outsider moved to the US 20 years ago. The whole world knows that an american that leans conservative is more likely to be racist and bigot more than a liberal.
> Again I am not saying that all cons are racists or all liberals aren't.


All racists are conservative


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> [
> Again, you think they didn't have slavery before whitey? or the Aztecs or any of these native people......what planet are you from?



Where did I say that? We were specifically talking about slavery in the US and the Civil War.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Over ten years since it was last raised 
Republicans will no longer allow increases in minimum wage


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Dr King fought for higher wages and wealth inequality


----------



## Scamp (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> MLK would be fighting for fair wages and redistribution of wealth



Yea lets take money from the people who work and give it to the trifling bums who dont work. Great idea.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Great man


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


I went to a MLK "Marade" back in Denver in 1992. And a bunch of white skinheads also marching (no connection to the parade)  were almost murdered by MLK marchers... in the spirit of peace, acceptance and brotherhood, not to mention nonviolence...I had an epiphany then.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The GOP of Eisenhower and Nixon, and Reagan, all had excellent Civil RIghts records, and they were all conservative. YOur claims are absurd.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

jasonnfree said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Links are to support points, not make them. You are afraid to make the point, because you know that it is bullshit and we will call you on it.


Loser.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



While Trump is delivering jobs and increased wages.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an outsider moved to the US 20 years ago. The whole world knows that an american that leans conservative is more likely to be racist and bigot more than a liberal.
> ...




Ted Bilbo was a racist, as well as a lib.

Ditto , BTW, with Huey Long, Robert C. Byrd and many, many others.Sen. Russell from Georgia was an Uber-Racist and also the father of the extremist liberal School Lunch program

https://www.amazon.com/Redneck-Libe...cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Eisenhower and Nixon did

Reagan used blacks to build his base

Eisenhower could have done much more for Civil Rights while he was President


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Wages have sucked
Trump has done nothing to force business to trickle down the huge tax cut he gave them. He has also refused to enforce worker protections or increase minimum wage


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Eisenhower sent the Army to Liberal Arkansas to integrate the schools.

What else would you have wanted him to do?


----------



## otto105 (Jan 18, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Then the republic party kicked all those civil rights republicans out of the party in favor of southern conservative Dixiecrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



During Ike’s administration, racists were conducting terrorist attacks, southern courts were making a mockery of the justice system and blacks were denied basic freedoms

He should have energized his Justice Department
So should JFK


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

America was the wealthiest country on the planet in 1964, and it remains the wealthiest country on the planet today. We do have the resources to eradicate poverty, but the vast majority of those resources are being concentrated in the hands of the few.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The liberals in Congress filibustered his civil rights legislation.  JFK and LBJ were strictly against Civil Rights


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Name a single liberal who voted against Civil Rights


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




John F. Kennedy, Lyndon B. Johnson, Theodore G. Bilbo, Robert C. Byrd, Albert Gore Sr., J. William Fulbright.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

listening to MLK Speeches is soul-cleansing, my friends!


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> listening to MLK Speeches is soul-cleansing, my friends!



I always liked Trump's speeches, myself.

During the upcoming SOTU address, I hope he brings up the texts between Strzok and Page.   Great story, always gets a good reaction from the audience.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > listening to MLK Speeches is soul-cleansing, my friends!
> ...


you mean LISA and Peter S? yea, i agree!


----------



## Issa (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an outsider moved to the US 20 years ago. The whole world knows that an american that leans conservative is more likely to be racist and bigot more than a liberal.
> ...


With Trump now, the cons don't even defend not being racist they are proud of it. But what makes me laugh lately they have been trying paint the liberals with antisemitism lol.


----------



## keepitreal (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Bread makes me poo.


Shhh, Keep it down mister

ROFLMFAO


----------



## Snouter (Jan 19, 2020)

Quick question, what are "Civil Rights?"  The Right to SPEAK FREELY?  The Right to BEAR ARMS?  The Right to a FAIR AND SPEEDY TRIAL?  Etc.  Ya know, the stuff outline in the US Constitution.  Or is it "free shit" for doing nothing and rigging elections with illegal aliens from shit hole countries voting, and other assorted voter fraud to insure non-Whites are elected who hate Whitey?


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 19, 2020)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.


And that triggers you why?


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 19, 2020)

Sallow said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > One black man saved it (MLK)and another one is ruining it (OBAMA)
> ...


Please spare me.

Obama couldn't polish King's shoes.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 19, 2020)

Issa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


It is you spouting that he is a racist.  At worse he speaks like a New Yorker street person. Most of the whole nation speaks in that manner. When the holier then thou Prog media and Prog entertainers give up 99% of their wealth for the cause then I will believe you. They won't. They got a good thing going. They go home and laugh.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Issa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


He “tells it like it is” to them
Deplorables on display


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, most New Yorkers don’t speak like that
Most adults don’t talk like that


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




THank you for admitting that Eisenhower and Nixon, two conservative REpublicans, had fine civil rights records. 


Your claim about Reagan, is simply wrong. Reagan is more recent and thus more timely, thus you can't admit it yet. Give it another 20 years, and once it become moot, more of you libs will be ready to stop lying about him too.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wages have sucked for a long time, DECADES before Trump took office. They have started to suck less under him, and his policies. 


In a sane world, people like you, could offer black voters, "fair wages and redistribution of wealth" and people like Trump could offer black voters "jobs and increased wages",

and blacks that wanted the American dream could vote for Trump and blacks that wanted to live under marxism could vote for the dem.


BUT, you libs know that you can't win like that, so you lie a lot, about "racism".


YOu are dishonest, because you know it is the only way you can win.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Always "more". It is never enough, with people like RW.

Because if it is finally enough, then they are out of shit to complain about. And then they start making up shit. As we have seen for the last several decades.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Except that never happened. Try to be less crazy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It’s amazing isn’t it?
You have to go back 50 years to find Republican Civil Rights accomplishments


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wages were much better under Clinton and the beginning of the Bush administration
Once the Great Bush Recession of 2008 hit, massive layoffs drove down wages. Employers liked the idea of low wages and used fear and lack of collective bargaining to keep wages low

In an economy with 3.5 percent unemployment and a massive tax cut for employers, we shouldn’t be bragging about 2-3 percent wage increases


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not really. 

50 years ago was when we finally achieved national bi-partisan consensus on equality for blacks (and browns).


SInce then, Civil RIghts have morphed into "Civil Rights", and have been increasingly not about fighting against systematic racism, 


but instead about fostering racial resentment and tension, and locking in political support for the Dem Machine, all the while fighting for racial discrimination against WHITES.




Naturally people who are ideologically and politically and culturally and religiously in favor of the God Given Rights of All Men, have been less motivated to joint in with that.



YOur pretense that you do not know that, is pathetic and you should be ashamed.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


MLK..although truly a great man..was not by any means the be all and the end all, of the civil /rights movement. It did not begin with him..and it did not end with him.

The qualified success of the Civil Rights movement of the 60's and 70's was a complicated amalgam of both violent and non-violent actions..and one would not have been so effective..without the other. The Black Panther party and the militant rioters in the streets made King's message more cogent..and presented White America with a stark choice..they could take the reasonable approach..or they could confront Black America--on the battlefields of our burning cities.

It was the carrot and the stick--and the glorious joining of the anti-war movement with the civil rights movement...albeit for an all too brief time---that ended Jim Crow.

Non-violence may well be the ethical position..and it has great power--but the clenched fist..and the barrel of the gun--is also required...Gandhi notwithstanding.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





My comments were in the context of what would be offered to black voters, and I was thinking more about lower end wages, which have lagged for a long time and are disproportionately an issue for black voters.



As you well knew. 



Do you think flooding the labor market with cheap immigrant labor, is a good thing for black workers and black families or a bad thing for them?


That is not a rhetorical question. I want a real answer.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...




It is worth noting, that White America was the one that made the call. That had been voting pro-civil rights before MLK or the Black Panthers and continued doing so though out.


The pushback against more and eventually equal rights for blacks were always from a MINORITY of whites. 


And no one ever seems to give any credit to the MAJORITY of whites that voted pro-civil rights, along the way.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The racial resentment and tension has never gone away
All you need to do is read through this thread to see examples of it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


White America had a hundred years after the civil war to allow equal status to black Americans. 

Instead, they offered platitudes of separate but equal, told blacks to be patient, these things take time, accepted laws and social mores that treated blacks like animals. 

The MAJORITY of whites wanted to just keep the status quo


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Except now, the "resentment" is not coming from White racists who want discrimination against blacks, but from White non-racists who want equal treatment for whites. 


Big difference. That you conflate the two, is just you being an insanely divisive person.



YOu really want your future vision of America, being torn apart along racial lines, don't you?


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...




RW, this is a brilliant point I have made that deserves it's own thread. I will start it and answer your question there.


Please join in.


The Pro-Civil Rights White Majority


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The “resentment” you speak of comes from whites who grew used to having all the professional and high paying jobs reserved for them. 
Like when Jackie Robinson was allowed into the major leagues. The complaint was that he was taking a job away from a white man


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




We should help those who are unable to help themselves because of mental or physical limitations.  Everyone else should be responsible for his or her life and welfare.

Funny isn't it that republicans and conservatives give much more to charity than democrats and liberals.   Could it be that  liberals do not practice what they preach?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




total bullshit, we have laws today to protect workers from abuse.   Unions are no longer needed except as a source of funds for the DNC


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not what I have seen. My generation? Grew up completely indoctrinated in equality, and went into the workforce and was discriminated against, to make up for past injustices.


I have friends who lost YEARS of productive time, because racists like you, were discriminating against whites to benefit blacks.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




of course the free market exists, thats why you can choose between a apple phone or a motorola or a samsung, or a jitterbug, or why you can buy a ford, chevy, BMW, Mercedes, or Toyota.    You can go to Burger King, McDonalds, Wendy's, or Arbys, YOU get to choose based on products and price.   You can by a My pillow or a knock off at walmart.  The USA is the biggest free market in the world today.

the government is NOT a free market in any sense of the words.   It is a dictatorial monarchy with zero competition.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Nothing in your post is true, not a word of it.

There was no "great recession" in 2008, that is total bullshit.  What we had in 08 was a market correction driven by bad mortgage policy put in place by democrats.  that policy resulted in massive numbers of foreclosures and bank losses because mortgages were given to people who had no way to make the payments (another failed liberal policy).

You really need some new talking points, winger.   these have been disproven many times already.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


We are the wealthiest nation on earth
There is no reason some people should live in abject poverty


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




We have quite a massive amount of social spending. An unsustainable amount. 


If the results are not to your liking, take it up with the program administrators.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Continuing that revisionist history does not make it true

The Stock Market losing half its value is not a market correction
Laying off 700,000 workers a month is not a market correction
Banks and auto companies collapsing is not a market correction


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the poor in the US are much better off than the middle class in the rest of the world.   Many of our homeless are homeless by choice, not because of anything the government has, or has not, done.   There is no "abject poverty" in the USA today.   If you want to see abject poverty go to Calcutta India or Guatamala, or parts of Mexico.  You have no idea what abject poverty is if you think the people living on the sidewalks of our big cities are living in abject poverty.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Sure there is.     Some people are bums, more interested in sitting on their keisters using their EBT cards and Obamaphones, living in the projects.

Its part of human nature.

BTW, how does Trump's America qualify as the "wealthiest nation on earth"?  I thought that libs contended Sweden and Germany and Shithole were a lot better off.   Further, as far as natural wealth, the wealthiest nation is the oil rich Liberal Paradise of Venezuela.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




more left wing lies.   banks failed because they were forced to issue bad mortgages, the auto companies failed because they were putting out shitty products and were poorly managed.   The car companies should have been allowed to go thru bankruptcy, that would have forced them to break up into smaller more efficient units,  BUT that would have also required each of those new companies to hold a union representation vote of their employees, and the UAW and the DNC could not let that happen, so Obozo bailed them out with our money to save the UAW and keep its dues flowing to the DNC.  

Thats what really happened in 08.   your revisionist history is a pile of steaming bullshit.

anyone with common sense made money in your so-called recession.   I did very well in the market during those years.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


This is not the rest of the world, this is the wealthiest nation on earth


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...





Obama's Bailout of GM and Chrysler only saved jobs at the UAW offices and business agent positions.

None at all in the auto industry.

America still needed cars, the Ford and Chevy brands and manufacturing facilities are valuable and would have continued to be used even if the companies were liquidated.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


GM stock was down to 75 cents a share
It was not going to drop much further

Both GM and Chrysler employees accepted major pay and benefit concessions


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Actually...not taking a side here..but it is your view that is clearly 'revisionist' as it is not the accepted history. 

BTW..pleased to hear that you did well....many do..in a recession. The market will always pay the person who guesses right. Had you shorted your portfolio prior to the crash...you would have made a ton of money. That, however, is no indicator of the general economic health of the nation.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am sure that those people are quite happy living it that house.  Its certainly better than living under a bridge in Calcutta with 1500 other people and eating out of a garbage dump.

but maybe Pelosi or Gore has room for them in their mansions, or maybe the obama's or Whoopi can put them in their guest rooms.    

You libs post this crap but never criticize your leaders who live in mansions and fly on  private planes.   How about Maxine Waters who represents the poorest district in LA but does not live in her district but instead lives in a mansion with the hollywood loonies as neighbors.

you libs are the biggest hypocrites in the history of the world.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Ike was a country club republican and Nixon a paranoid piece of shit.


Both refused to meet with MLK which is why he switched party allegiance from republic to Democratic in the 1950s.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I fully understand that some "economists" call 08 a recession, but when we objectively look at what caused it and what the results of those years were, it was actually a good thing for the country and the market.   Giving out billions in bad mortgages was the dumbest economic action in our history.   Actually, letting the country accrue 20 trillion in debt was probably the dumbest, but the mortgage debacle was close.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





This home could use some repairs, but a lot of homes can.   It isn't dilapidated, and it looks like its in a great wooded location, the folks have space but not that much grass to cut.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the civil rights bill of 1964 would not have passed without republican votes, a majority of democrats voted against it.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Trump claims that he is the most (insert anything here) and you sycophant after it.

Republics claim to be for law and order, but that’s just when they’re  out of power.

Republics claim to be deficit hawks, but that only when they’re out of power.

Republics claim to have higher moral standards, but still support men who cheat and divorce.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Since when do libs consider cheating and divorce to be "immoral"?

It was liberal policy which gave America its free and easy divorce laws, and no lib wants to change them.

And the Libs salute Bill Clinton as a moral role model for Americans and even JFK who was documented to have had 3-somes with his brother RFK and Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Again, if our poverty standard is Calcutta, we are in sorry shape

Maxine Waters May live in a mansion but is fighting to improve the standard of living in her district

Republicans who live in mansions fight to protect the wealthy while they slash programs to help the poor and hold down wages


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Wouldn’t have passed without Democratic votes and being signed into law by a Democratic President


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




so are you trying to say that republicans supported bill clinton, obama, avenatti, Weinstein, Epstein, blaggo, pelosi, hillary clinton, CNN, MSNBC, NY times, etc????   Are you claiming that republicans support sanctuary cities. open borders, welfare for illegals?  are you claiming that republicans supported obama doubling the national debt in 8 years?

Its amazing how you accuse others of doing what your party has done for years.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




yes, Johnson did sign it and some dems voted for it.   Why don't you look up the congressional vote count and report back to us?    

LBJ was one of the most racist presidents in our history, he was also a pervert and was involved in the murder of JFK.   If you want to make him a hero, thats up to you, but he was a terrible human being.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LOL, you just can't deal with reality can you?   Maxine has done nothing for the people she represents, much like Jackson-Lee who represents the most poverty filled district of Houston while living in a mansion in the suburbs and living the high life.   

Why are you unable to see the flaws in democrats?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LBJ did more for Civil Rights than any President since Lincoln


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Sure she has
She supports legislation for social programs, education, healthcare...all of which help her constituents

Republican millionaires support programs that help fellow millionaires


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course..as any thinking person knows..the 'Republicans' and the 'Democrats' of the time were constituted quite differently than today and that, in fact, it was the Civil Rights Act of 1964 that was the final straw for many conservative Democrats and led to their flight to the Republican party.

Also..Eisenhower presided over Jim Crow--he gets Zilch from me..as far as credit is concerned. Reagan..well..at least he didn't get in the way..which is about the best that can be said. Reagan was post-Jim Crow though..and his record in California, when Civil rights was the issue...as Governor..was nothing to speak of.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 19, 2020)

MLK was nothing  but a phony reverend con man looking to make a buck.  Not much different than the ones we have today.
When he was shot seems the government wanted to make in a martyr  a to keep the blacks from rioting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Desperado said:


> MLK was nothing  but a phony reverend con man looking to make a buck.  Not much different than the ones we have today.
> When he was shot seems the government wanted to make in a martyr  a to keep the blacks from rioting.



An American Patriot who ultimately gave his life for our country


----------



## otto105 (Jan 19, 2020)

Desperado said:


> MLK was nothing  but a phony reverend con man looking to make a buck.  Not much different than the ones we have today.
> When he was shot seems the government wanted to make in a martyr  a to keep the blacks from rioting.




Cracker


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2020)

Dr. King was somehow so much more than the legend he has become.⠀
⠀
He was a democratic socialist, a believer in radical love, and a fierce critic of US militarism, materialism, and racism. ⠀
⠀
We should all strive to follow the radical legacy of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > MLK was nothing  but a phony reverend con man looking to make a buck.  Not much different than the ones we have today.
> ...




King got whacked standing on a motel balcony in a tough part of town, that's a far cry from being shot in a war.

Dr. King was unfortunately denied a carry permit, so he was defenseless when James Ray capped his ass.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Do you actually believe if King had a carry permit it would have changed anything?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



He was shot because he was an American Patriot daring to fight for liberty and freedom


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




When did Mr. Ray say that was the reason he had for whacking Dr. King?   Do you have a link?


----------



## otto105 (Jan 19, 2020)

MLK was assassinated because white people refused to live to values they claim in our Founding Document.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> MLK was assassinated because white people refused to live to values they claim in our Founding Document.



MLK was clipped by one person,  a pathetic loser by the name of James E. Ray.   How can you blame his death on all "white people"?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Honest...it was an accident


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > MLK was assassinated because white people refused to live to values they claim in our Founding Document.
> ...



You can blame every person who denied blacks their civil rights for three hundred years


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


LOL!~

Dr. King..was killed by a for-hire assasin...because he so scared the white establishment in the South. Yeah..he was a casualty  of war--same as every other person lynched  since 1870.
Not sure what a carry permit would have contributed....against a sniper on a rooftop a block away!


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




Why would you think that?   I'm not sure that even the convicted assassin , Mr. Ray, ever denied anyone their civil rights, much less for 300 years.

Would you blame the same folks for the assassination of other black leader like Malcolm X, the Notorious Big or Trayvon Martin?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That's certainly a theory, but an unproven one.   No link was ever established between Mr. Ray and his supposed employer.   And someone would have to be nuts to hire someone as shaky as Ray for a hit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


He sure denied Dr King of his Civil Rights


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




All he did was sign the bill passed by congress.   He was a Texas racist and hated Mexicans and native americans almost as much as he hated blacks.   You know nothing about who LBJ really was.  you must have been schooled by liberal lying members of the teachers union in some blue state.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> MLK was assassinated because white people refused to live to values they claim in our Founding Document.




horseshit


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Dr. King was somehow so much more than the legend he has become.⠀
> ⠀
> He was a democratic socialist, a believer in radical love, and a fierce critic of US militarism, materialism, and racism. ⠀
> ⠀
> We should all strive to follow the radical legacy of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.




He also cheated on his wife with many women of all races.   but he did some good things, I agree with that.   But unlike the liberals of today, MLK supported peaceful change and was against all forms of violence.

His niece, is a strong supporter of Trump,  how do you explain that?   Oh, I know whats coming,  you will call her names and say that she did not support MLK and is making a mockery of his legend-------------I know that is what you are going to say, so don't bother.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Since when do libs see the Right to Life as a "civil right"?     I thought libs believed in the right to choose?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




We continue to try to judge those of the past using the standards and beliefs of today.   We need to measure them using the standards and beliefs that were prevalent when they lived.     Jefferson owned slaves, but he did great things for this country, should we denigrate him for the first and ignore the second?   

but I get it, its all designed to gain some political advantage in the media by parroting a false narrative about some historical figure.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




how many millions of black children have been denied their civil rights to life by democrats who support abortion on demand as a form of birth control, and support planned parenthood, an organization whose founder called blacks "human weeds that need to be exterminated"

PP has killed more blacks in one year than every slave owner in history


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


A sane assassin? LOL! Ray did it..and he had help.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Well, who helped him?

Unless its known who whacked King, there is no way of knowing the motive.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> the Civil Rights movement


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Nope. Ray didn't do it, although he was successfully blamed for it.

Mrs. G.Stephens was the only one who saw the killer, face to face, immediately after he left the room therefore of course she was sent to the crazy house for refusing to agree that Ray is the man she saw.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


No, no you don't get it..sometimes..sometimes..it's about right and wrong. You call the narrative false..some call it informed. I love me some Tom Jefferson, but I'm not blind to some odd facts about him..and that he had his wife's  half-sister--who was a black slave.....as a mistress and fathered 6 children with her--speaks to who he was as a man..regardless. In almost any age..that's a bit deviant.

Yeah..many use conflicting accounts and interpretations of historical events to bolster a modern day agenda. Surprise.

Semantics in interpretation is wisdom...semantics in conversation often obscures. Usually by design~


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Nope..Ray did it...

Vi. Raoul And His Alleged Participation In The Assassination


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I think he did it on spec--hoping for a payday..King was to be his bona-fides:

https://www.biography.com/crime-figure/james-earl-ray

_*"In April 4, 1968, Ray stood in the bathtub of the bathroom, balanced his rifle on a window ledge and shot King as the civil rights leader was standing on a balcony outside of his motel room. After shooting King, Ray immediately fled, setting off a manhunt that would last more than two months and cover five countries. At the time, it was said to be the FBI's most expensive and biggest investigation in its history.

Finally, on July 19, 1968, the FBI caught up with Ray in London and extradited him to the United States. Ray pleaded guilty to the murder, something he'd spend the rest of his life trying to reverse, and was sentenced to 99 years in prison.

Exactly what led Ray to kill King continues to be a source of debate, as does his role in the murder. Evidence does suggest that Ray had little stomach for the integration policies that were sweeping the country. In addition to his segregationist beliefs, he also saw a big payday, some historians have said, in killing black leaders like H. Rap Brown, Stokely Carmichael and, of course, King."*_


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Whacking King had nothing to do with bringing back Jim Crow.   If Mr. Ray wanted to stop segregation, he would have been better advised to clip leading congressional Republicans who pushed through the civil rights act.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LBJ? Racist? Hell yeah, he was. Profane. Vulgar...consummate politician. That he was able to rise above that..is laudable, IMO.

He did more than just sign the bill..he twisted arms, he called favors...ultimately, he broke the Democratic party and handed the election to Nixon.

For the Civil Rights Act of 1964!

I was schooled by Jesuits. You?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You don’t know your history

LBJ bullied Congress to get the Civil Rights bill passed. One of his greatest accomplishments


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LBJ was more proud of the Great Society Abomination, IMHO.  After Johnson signed that, he went before the NAACP and told the crowd to a standing ovation "I will have you N-Words voting Democrat for a hundred generations"


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


That's really all you have, isn't it? No one cares that LBJ was prone to drop the n-word--they care that he drove a stake into the heart of Jim Crow..and that is his historical legacy..well, that and Vietnam..LOL!~


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Another lie


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Without Vietnam, LBJ would be one of our greatest Presidents
The war killed his legacy and drove him from the presidency 

If JFK had not been assassinated,  Vietnam would have ruined his legacy


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Both had good civil rights records. That is my point. You hit the reply button, but did not address my point. 

Would you like to now?


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2020)

Our celebration of King is futile if we don’t continue the civil rights movement for justice, equality and forget about those who still live below the poverty line in the US. The “Dream” has yet to be realized for all, my friends!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


LBJ whacked MLK for being so uppity


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy MLK Day to everyone


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...




that's my point exactly, the definitions of right and wrong are not the same today as they were 200 years ago, or 2000 years ago.  Currently there is a movement to remove all confederate and civil war statues and monuments,  this is akin to the muslims in Afghanistan destroying centuries old buddhas and Christian churches.  the idea that we should destroy or refuse to mention any parts of history that we don't like is simply a sure way to repeat those offensive things.    

Much of what we are seeing and hearing in the media today is propaganda "this guy was a republican 200 years ago so you must hate the republicans of today".   Or  "Lincoln was a republican and freed the slaves so all republicans in history were great".  Neither is correct but yet our media continues to push such narratives.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




but he did not rise above it, that's the point.   He was a slime ball til the day he died.

Public schools, public college, then an MBA from the liberal bastion known as Harvard.   But I must say that when I went it was still somewhat open minded and unbiased, unlike what it has become today.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Happy MLK Day to everyone




back at ya, winger.   Today would be a good day for you to relax and do some research into what your left wing masters have done to this country, and your mind.   Try actually opening your mind and thinking for yourself for a few hours.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2020)

Redfish said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL 

MLK Jr. was NOT a Republican.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

Redfish said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Thanks for that.  I looked it up and  you're right about MLK not being a republican and it looks like he voted for JFK and LBJ, also.
Was Martin Luther King, Jr., a Republican or a Democrat?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

Martin Luther King Jr.'s son still works to achieve the dream: 'The work is nowhere near complete'

MLK Day: Martin Luther King III wants holiday to renew equality fight

As the nation pauses Monday to honor King Jr.'s life and legacy, King III says his father's work toward peace and equality remains unfinished. The country has yet to overcome voter suppression, disparities in housing and education, poverty, police brutality and many other injustices faced by people of color.


----------



## Correll (Jan 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Martin Luther King Jr.'s son still works to achieve the dream: 'The work is nowhere near complete'
> 
> MLK Day: Martin Luther King III wants holiday to renew equality fight
> 
> As the nation pauses Monday to honor King Jr.'s life and legacy, King III says his father's work toward peace and equality remains unfinished. The country has yet to overcome voter suppression, disparities in housing and education, poverty, police brutality and many other injustices faced by people of color.





He says he wants peace, but also wants to renew the fight. 


Typical lefty.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Martin Luther King Jr.'s son still works to achieve the dream: 'The work is nowhere near complete'
> ...


Fight over what?
Equal justice?


----------



## Correll (Jan 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Don't care. I'm tired of people wanting to fight me over shit that has nothing to do with my actions.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who has been fighting you?


----------



## Correll (Jan 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You for one. You have been very open in your desire to see me and mine, oppressed forever, in your future dystopia.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 20, 2020)

Dr. King was a very nice man.

But he did NOT save America.

NO one can save America.

America, sadly, must reap what it sowed in 1619 when it first brought people here against their will.

I fear that the United States of America will disband some time in the 22nd century.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are such a Drama Queen


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2020)

The policy of Trump, much like the Poor People's Campaign of Dr. King, or Eugene Debs' campaign 100 years ago before him, it is aligned for all people.

"It was exactly three years ago today, January 20, 2017,  that I was sworn into office. So appropriate that today is also MLK jr DAY. African-American Unemployment is the LOWEST in the history of our Country, by far. Also, best Poverty, Youth, and Employment numbers, ever. Great!" - President Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> The policy of Trump, much like the Poor People's Campaign of Dr. King, or Eugene Debs' campaign 100 years ago before him, it is aligned for all people.
> 
> "It was exactly three years ago today, January 20, 2017,  that I was sworn into office. So appropriate that today is also MLK jr DAY. African-American Unemployment is the LOWEST in the history of our Country, by far. Also, best Poverty, Youth, and Employment numbers, ever. Great!" - President Trump


That is just creepy

Making MLK day about himself


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


You bravely support a cause that won 60 years ago but ignore abortion which is an issue NOW.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2020)

armed minorities are harder to oppress. MLK should have thought of that, my friends!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2020)

" In 1994, Congress designated the Martin Luther King Jr. Federal Holiday as a national day of service. It is the only federal holiday observed as a national day of service—a "day on, not a day off," meant to move us closer to Dr. King's vision of a "Beloved Community.""


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2020)

"As a white man who at several times in my life has received over 1000 death threats from white nationalist and white supremacists, I cannot begin to imagine what this man went through. I can assure you that what this man said and did, during THE TIMES that he said and did them, is what makes his words that much more powerful. ⠀
⠀
Standing up and saying what he said 60 years ago at a time filled with much more from racial tension and division. He was not beloved. Most people of the time felt he was hurting the civil rights cause. He did not have the people support. The FBI and the CIA (who harassed this man endlessly), put up celebratory posts today... oh how we change history when it suits us.⠀
⠀
Keep up the fight, keep believing, it matters." - Machine Head frontman Rowdy Robb Flynn


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2020)

those who love peace must learn to organize as effectively as those who love war, my friends


----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2020)

GOD BLESS!


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 20, 2020)

skye said:


> GOD BLESS!
> 
> MLK made America Great.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> armed minorities are harder to oppress. MLK should have thought of that, my friends!


Would have given racist Southerners an excuse to slaughter them


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your vision of the future, which we have discussed often, is very dramatic. And dystopic. 


VERY dramatic.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Martin Luther King Jr.'s son still works to achieve the dream: 'The work is nowhere near complete'
> 
> MLK Day: Martin Luther King III wants holiday to renew equality fight
> 
> As the nation pauses Monday to honor King Jr.'s life and legacy, King III says his father's work toward peace and equality remains unfinished. The country has yet to overcome voter suppression, disparities in housing and education, poverty, police brutality and many other injustices faced by people of color.




We have had a black president, we have blacks in congress, we have blacks as big city mayors, black entertainers making millions, blacks dominate the NFL and NBA,  we have blacks winning major tennis tournaments, we have blacks making millions in the stock market,  black CEOS.

King's dream has come true.  disparities in housing and education exist and affect people of all races equally.   

Get the fuck over it, MLK did great things and this country has become what he wanted it to be.  Stop the racist rhetoric and understand that we are all people of God and we all have equal opportunity in the USA today.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




is it equal that blacks commit a disproportionate number of crimes in this country?   You want to fix something?  Fix the black fatherless family.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How do you propose to fix that?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




1. stop illegal immigration that is taking jobs from blacks (and poor whites)
2. stop welfare practices that encourage women to have kids without a husband
3. pass school choice laws that will allow black parents to put their kids in the best schools
4. put prayer and the pledge of allegiance back in schools
5. stop treating blacks like second class citizens in order to buy their votes with free government "cheese"


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



6. Job friendly trade policy.
7. stop LEGAL immigration that is taking jobs from blacks (and poor whites)


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2020)

MLK Jr: 'I Have A Dream That One Day People Won't Be Judged By The Color Of Their Skin But By Their Old Tweets'


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


How does that affect crimes or fatherless families?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




they are growing faster than anytime under Obama

At a 10-year high, wage growth for American workers likely to keep accelerating


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Being the highest in ten years is not something to brag about
2-3 percent increases with 3.5 percent unemployment?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So wait, you blamed a recession for every thing under Obama and the growth over that time produced less than now. Most of the time growth occurs, is on the way up, but not in this case hmmm


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Trump has not registered more GDP growth than Obama and he promised 4-5 percent growth


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's still more than Obama. And how have the democrats helped.....I cant think of one thing...oh wait, they just passed USMCA...….and now we have a deal with China.....looking good.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Actually Trump has not improved GDP

USMCA is just a rebrand of NAFTA


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




are you really that dumb?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Splain


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




remove the things that incentivize black women to have kids without a husband,  remove the things that incentivize black men to choose welfare rather than working.  Its not complicated, winger.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Doesn’t explain why black people commit more crime. 
Doesn’t end single parenting

Your solution just starves people


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 22, 2020)

"what we have to repent for are not the vitriolic words and violent actions of the bad people (Trump), but the appalling silence and indifference of the good people (Kanye)" - MLK


----------



## bendog (Jan 22, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "what we have to repent for are not the vitriolic words and violent actions of the bad people (Trump), but the appalling silence and indifference of the good people (Kanye)" - MLK


ack.  Putting words in his mouth. 

As bad as Trump is (imo) he's not Jim Crow.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




of course it does,  people with jobs commit fewer crimes, kids with two parents commit fewer crimes.    How does creating a favorable job market starve people?

Quick question:  is a person better off living off welfare or working and paying his/her own way?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

bendog said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "what we have to repent for are not the vitriolic words and violent actions of the bad people (Trump), but the appalling silence and indifference of the good people (Kanye)" - MLK
> ...


More about class than race

He is indifferent to the suffering of others


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 22, 2020)

Lyndon B. Johnson told historian Doris Kearns Goodwin, “If I am ever to be remembered, it will be for civil rights.” 

without LBJ, there would be no MLK, my friends


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




more bullshit,   under trump the working classes (all races) are seeing greater pay increases than the rich.   Its not about class or race, its about doing what is needed to improve the lives of ALL americans.

speaking of being indifferent,  was Bubba Clinton sincere when he said to a black audience "Ah feel your pain".   He was pandering,  WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## bendog (Jan 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


It would cost more money because public education would left with the incorrigible and those with disabilities, but I think we should let communities with failing public schools adopt voucher programs.  jmo. 

Based on the John Locke and the Puritans and Predestination of Calvin.  If your neighbor has something that your community says is good, you want it too.


----------



## bendog (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


WTF is wrong with you attributing MLKjr to politics of either political party?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

bendog said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




only because the dem/libs of today are claiming that he was one of them.  He was not, thats why I continue correcting that lie


----------



## bendog (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


It was an issue in the Goldwater LBJ election, and the gop was on the wrong side of history.  Or at least Goldwater was, although I respect his consistency in what he viewed as limits on federal power.  LBJ's signing the 1964 law pushed the gop to become solidly gop.  And that is why the gop has never made any headway with black voters since.

MLK was mostly about the dignity of human life … not necessarily the antiabortion sanctity.  That's beyond party or country or race.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

bendog said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...




the 1964 civil rights bill was only passed because of GOP votes,  many dems voted against it.   LBJ signed it because he  thought  "we'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years".    LBJ was a racist and a pervert, he worked with the mafia to whack Kennedy.

Neither LBJ or the dems of today come close to believing and advocating what MLK believed in and advocated for.   He was a registered republican.  you cannot change that fact with rhetoric.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Lyndon B. Johnson told historian Doris Kearns Goodwin, “If I am ever to be remembered, it will be for civil rights.”
> 
> without LBJ, there would be no MLK, my friends


LBJ was right

Greatest Civil Rights President since Lincoln

LBJ did more than JFK ever would have


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


It was passed because of the behind the scenes politicking from LBJ


----------



## bendog (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


That is true, but Goldwater turned the party to the hate and the Dixiecrats, and then Nixon.  History passes.

But the gop has never explained how Goldwater became the ideology of Reagan.  I mean, I think the civil rights laws forcing people to provide services to any group they don't like are not what the Founders envisioned.  But it's not a formula for getting those groups to vote for ya.

But oddly there was some of MLK jr in Reagan's view of the path of history and the dignity of individuals.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




No, he's not. He is just stonewalling, because I taught him, that he cannot win debates, based on the merits of his positions and policies.


He knows that he is in the wrong, yet he is emotionally committed to his agenda, for reasons that he cannot admit to himself.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...




no it was not.  it passed because republicans and some democrats voted for it.   LBJ signed it because he thought signing it would buy black votes.  He said:  "we'll have them ni66ers voting democrat for the next 200 years"   Thats why he signed it, because he thought it would buy democrat votes--------and it worked for a while,  but no longer.   Blacks today see how the dems played them and lied to them.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 22, 2020)

bendog said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...




minorities are doing better under Trump than they did under obama, clinton, or reagan.  How do you explain that?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

bendog said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Reagan was to the right of Goldwater


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2020)

Redfish said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



The unemployment rate continues its ten year drop
Trump has done nothing for minorities

The black unemployment rate dropped 6 percent under Obama
Only an additional 2 percent under Trump


----------



## Redfish (Jan 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...




tell us exactly what obama did to make it go down.   what bills and regulations did he put in place that cause the UE rate to go down.  give us a list.   We all know what Trump has done


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Quantitative Easing

Quantitative Easing Definition


----------



## Redfish (Jan 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




all that did was increase the  national debt.   It did not create jobs.

Obama is the king of raising the debt, he added 9 trillion, more than any other president, and if you are correct, he added that debt during an economic upswing.   or were you making that up?


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


And Impeached Trump is on pace to add more than Obama added.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


13 million jobs and a stock market that nearly tripled


----------



## bendog (Jan 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And QE continues to create the Trump "miracle."  But I fear we digress.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




and our kids and grand kids will have to deal with the debt that was created by that dumb policy.   since he added 9 trillion to the debt what was the cost of each new job?  can you do that math?


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You idiots never once complained about that under Reagan, Bush41, Bush43 or Impeached Trump. So no one gives a shit that you finally woke up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


They will also have to cope with an environment we were too greedy and lazy to do anything about


----------



## Redfish (Jan 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LOL,  so you are a member of the AGW religion too.  not surprising.   

If you on the left would focus on pollution and forget the global warming bullshit, we might be able to get something done on that.   Why isnt it enough to fight pollution?  why do you need the fake link between pollution and climate?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 24, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




as a typical libtardian, winger posts a smiley face instead of trying to answer a legitimate question that if answered honestly would destroy his ideology.   

Might be time for you to find a kids forum, winger.   Maybe the little scandinavian climate expert has one you can join


----------



## Redfish (Jan 25, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



and he did it again.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 26, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




and yet again,


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2020)

Redfish said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Even you call you a doofus.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wow you are clueless
1) Arent you lefties the ones saying they cant get jobs? Well illegals are taking entry level jobs away and they cant build a resmuee
2) Why is welfare tied to a marital status? It seems like it was to destroy a population and make it easier to control....democrat mission accomplished
3) Why are you opposed to allowing people to choose their school? no longer Pro-Choice? Dont' want blacks in your schools? Why deny them the choice?
4) having prayer and a power higher than you makes you accountable and hopeful....take those away you get lawless chaos, which is what we have in inner cities
5) Again, you guys talk inequality, so why deny them welfare based on marital status? Schools becasuse of unions? and taking their job prospects for the new sexy minority group


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I agree to some extent

It was the exodus of manufacturing from urban areas that led to fatherless families. A head of household with a good paying job keeps a family intact. 

The preference of single motherhood over an intact household for welfare benefits broke up families. I would marry you but they would cut our benefits. 

School choice is not a solution for most students. Top students will fight for the best schools. Average students and students with learning disabilities will be left behind. In addition, “school choice” is code word for allowing white students to leave multi racial districts

Students can pray whether it is formally done in school or not. Their religious values are instilled in the home, not the classroom. Black families  tend to be very religious.


----------



## Snouter (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> It was the exodus of manufacturing from urban areas that led to fatherless families. A head of household with a good paying job keeps a family intact.



Blacks were really are not that familiar with Western family structure until taught to them by Southern Plantation owners and they were doing fine until Micheal King and other Neo-Bolshevicks demanded "civil rights."  As far as Browns, they apparently impregnate the ugliest damn things ever and send them to invade the USA as anchor babies or refugees.  So obviously Blacks and Browns have no family planning in mind when they mindlessly have unprotected, most likely violent, encounters that result in offspring.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2020)

Snouter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It was the exodus of manufacturing from urban areas that led to fatherless families. A head of household with a good paying job keeps a family intact.
> ...


Blacks working in manufacturing jobs had strong family structures

Once those jobs left, families broke apart.


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So, to the extent that we can, let's bring those jobs back.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




our welfare system financially incentivizes fatherless families with multiple kids.   another left wing policy failure.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




those jobs left because of democrat/liberal policies that punished successful businesses.


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...




Well, yes, but we cannot ignore the Free Trade polices championed by the GOP and conservatives. 


Even if they were later adopted by the Left also.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It was the exodus of manufacturing from urban areas that led to fatherless families. A head of household with a good paying job keeps a family intact. ​_Somewhat, but Trump is bringing them back, it's a good thing. And welfare was the main contributor to fatherless households.....Moniyhan predicted it when it passed in the 60s, it's not hard to see why._​
The preference of single motherhood over an intact household for welfare benefits broke up families. I would marry you but they would cut our benefits. ​_I agree, why was that ever a law, and the people who voted against that act should be scene as visionaries and heroes._​
School choice is not a solution for most students. Top students will fight for the best schools. Average students and students with learning disabilities will be left behind. In addition, “school choice” is code word for allowing white students to leave multi racial districts

How is that? First isn't that what is going on now? Second, how is giving them vouchers to attend the school or their choice ever bad?  It would incentivize people to work and stop being so lazy, also we would need discipline brought back, and not allow kids to do whatever they want.
And code? Allowing blacks to choose to go to white schools is bad, how? Man you have some really messed up ideas on race relations.

Students can pray whether it is formally done in school or not. Their religious values are instilled in the home, not the classroom. Black families  tend to be very religious.​


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


It sure does

The decision to cut benefits if a father was present came from conservatives.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More bullshit, post a link on that one. All you have are talking points.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



What happens when every student receives a voucher and they all want to go to the new school with the swimming pool?  
Like I said, it will be used as a tool for white flight. 

What happens to the students who get left behind?  Those schools will lose funding and be left with the students with academic issues


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




1.  I like how you assume your fellow citizens will all be fools.

2. The school will have a limited number of seats. THe rest will have to take their second choice.

3. Shitty schools would lose funding. The parent(s) who don't or can't care enough to move their children, will be failing their children again.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Those schools will lose funding and be left with the students with academic issue
*Newsflash....they ALREADY are, you obviously care more about unions than children*


What happens when every student receives a voucher and they all want to go to the new school with the swimming pool
*What? The kids don't make the decision, the parents do. (to normal people they dont let kids chose their gender or make any serious decision at 10 years old). Parents care more about the education than a swimming pool, what kind of stupid argument is this red herring.*

*These are weak ass arguments to continue the shitty status quo. it's obvious you don't care about children and love the status quo because an uniformed populace servers your needs more......very sad.*​


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Feb 4, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Bingo very succinct......these lefties only care about people choosing abortion, they want them to have no other choices....what a bs naming strategy


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2020)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I like the idea that the parent(s) increasingly choose home or cyber schooling. The Establishment needs to be left behind, as much as possible.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




cite the legislation and the votes from each party.


or you could just STFU and admit that you make up everything you post on this board.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I don’t accept homework assignments. 
I remember when it happened. It was conservatives screaming for strict qualifications


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


School choice is great if you are white or at the top of your class. 

Money will go to those schools that are already doing well. 
Those schools who get left with a large proportion of unmotivated students or those with learning disabilities will be frozen out.


----------



## Correll (Feb 5, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





YOur worst case scenario, is still better than letting those unmotivated and disabled students drag down the rest of the class.


And there is plenty of reason and possibilities to avoid the worst case scenario.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




so you cannot support your claim?  not surprising, you never can


----------



## Redfish (Feb 6, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the little black girl at the STOU tuesday night was not white or top of her class.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2020)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


A prop for Trump to use


----------



## Redfish (Feb 7, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You are FOS


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.  

MLK fought against real assaults on our Democracy and Freedom not fabricated stories from a President unwilling to accept that he was soundly defeated by the voters


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DBA (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Those schools who get left with a large proportion of unmotivated students or those with learning disabilities will be frozen out.



Democrats seem to think the way to motivate students is to arm them with a litany of excuses for *not *being able to succeed and then reward their subsequent lack of success with "free" stuff.  Brilliant plan, but only if the true goal is truly to keep them unmotivated, irresponsible, and on the government dole.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> 
> MLK fought against real assaults on our Democracy and Freedom not fabricated stories from a President unwilling to accept that he was soundly defeated by the voters




So in your view, the Jewish people of Germany should have accepted Hitler's election because it was the majority- and marched proudly to the socialized medicine clinics and gas chambers so as not to damage German Democracy? 

That's the thing you are failing to comprehend, Sleepy Joe's opposition to the Christian faith and his rabid advocacy of risky government medical schemes.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> 
> MLK fought against real assaults on our Democracy and Freedom not fabricated stories from a President unwilling to accept that he was soundly defeated by the voters



Martin Luther King fought against racist Democrats with names like Fulbright, Gore, and Byrd who opposed civil rights only signed on after Johnson showed them his 200 year plan. Liberals are toppling statues and protesting for historical names to be removed. They really should rename the Democrat Party given its legacy and the resistance they put up against Dr. King all those years.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> 
> MLK fought against real assaults on our Democracy and Freedom not fabricated stories from a President unwilling to accept that he was soundly defeated by the voters





That people like you are using the  pretense of wacism to turn this country into a One Party Third World shit hole, 


is the complete and utter failure of King's Legacy.



We are living in a period of INCREASING racial and political strife, with no end in sight. 


Instead of living in peace and tolerance we are at each other's throats. 


You are a fool. 


I hope that someday, somehow, your walls of denial come crashing down and you realize what a piece of shit you are, and  your part in destroying this nation.


----------



## DBA (Jan 17, 2021)

I am sure it has already been mentioned on this 111-page thread, but how on earth could anyone believe that the Democratic Party stands for a color-blind society where we truly "judge people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin?"  Democrats would have nothing if they didn't talk about race and gender on a daily basis and use it as leverage to try to get what they want.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

DBA said:


> I am sure it has already been mentioned on this 111-page thread, but how on earth could anyone believe that the Democratic Party stands for a color-blind society where we truly "judge people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin?"  Democrats would have nothing if they didn't talk about race and gender on a daily basis and use it as leverage to try to get what they want.




The defining moment of this campaign for me, was when Harris demanded the right to break the rules of the debate, based on her race, and the white male "moderator" gave in to her demand and she used the time to lecture the future President Joe Biden, a man old enough to be her father, like he was a dim witted child. 


And he took it like a bitch.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


His greatest recent work was having the shittiest avenues in every major city named after him.
In Kenyan "Martin Luther King blvd" means: turn here and die cracka !


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> ...


Dr King sheds a tear every time he reads one of your posts


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure it has already been mentioned on this 111-page thread, but how on earth could anyone believe that the Democratic Party stands for a color-blind society where we truly "judge people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin?"  Democrats would have nothing if they didn't talk about race and gender on a daily basis and use it as leverage to try to get what they want.
> ...


Link or it didn’t happen


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

DBA said:


> I am sure it has already been mentioned on this 111-page thread, but how on earth could anyone believe that the Democratic Party stands for a color-blind society where we truly "judge people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin?"  Democrats would have nothing if they didn't talk about race and gender on a daily basis and use it as leverage to try to get what they want.


Yet another Conservative missed the point of the “I have a dream” speech


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm not the one supporting racist discrimination and oppression and working hard to have increased racial violence in this country.


Hell, this last two years, you've been supporting race riots, pretending they were "mostly peaceful protests".


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Martin Luther King warned us about people like you


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Malcom X and Booker T. Washington warned Blacks about not being useful tools for white liberals.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What did they have to say about white conservatives?


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...




Fuck you.


----------



## miketx (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> 
> MLK fought against real assaults on our Democracy and Freedom not fabricated stories from a President unwilling to accept that he was soundly defeated by the voters


West coast, last 8 months. Crickets.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> ...




Keep in mind....the statues they are removing are statues of democrat party members who fought to keep black humans as slaves......the modern democrat party is removing those statues to hide their real history......

MLK made a huge mistake......he chose Lyndon Johnson over Barry Goldwater....Barry Goldwater was an actual Civil Rights hero......johnson was a racist, anti-Civil rights monster.....he signed on to the last two Civil Rights acts after all the real effort was over, and it became obvious that the democrat party couldn't murder enough blacks and republicans to keep them from getting the vote........

MLK chose the racist over the hero...and his children and grandchildren in democrat party controlled cities have been paying for that mistake in blood and tears....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> ...


They protested against the Police killing of a black man who was begging for his life.

Something Martin Luther King saw much of in his life


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> MLK made a huge mistake......he chose Lyndon Johnson over Barry Goldwater....Barry Goldwater was an actual Civil Rights hero....



LBJ fought for the passing of the Civil Rights act at great political cost to his party.

Goldwater fought for the rights of states to discriminate against its citizens


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It is sad that such violence happens. Especially with 50 year old drug addicts. 


But, as Mike pointed out, months of riots and you people were fine with it.


Now, you will have your dem president. Adn still dem mayors and dem city councils.


SO, when it still happens, what will your excuse be?


What will BIDEN do, when blm riots? 


Or, will BLM not care about it, with a dem in office?


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That is a very good POint. Goldwater was for Civil Rights. He just thought that the way it was being done was wrong.


Considering how it turned out, he seems to have been vindicated by history.


----------



## miketx (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah, rioting over some pos black criminal is a real riot. Fucking liars all, they just want to steal and tear up shit because they are animals.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MLK made a huge mistake......he chose Lyndon Johnson over Barry Goldwater....Barry Goldwater was an actual Civil Rights hero....
> ...




The dem block was already cracking. The south was becoming less racist and less democratic. 


THe dems needed a new strategy. 


There was no cost.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 17, 2021)

The country was saved by an alcoholic whoremaster who plagiarized his speeches and embezzled money from his church.

UGH!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

miketx said:


> Yeah, rioting over some pos black criminal is a real riot. Fucking liars all, they just want to steal and tear up shit because they are animals.


Beats rioting over the lies an egotistical President tells you because he can’t admit he lost


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, rioting over some pos black criminal is a real riot. Fucking liars all, they just want to steal and tear up shit because they are animals.
> ...




There were years of riots from blm and antifa and ONE from the right. 


Yet, you people are acting like the RIght is the problem.


Payback is going to be a bitch for you.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MLK made a huge mistake......he chose Lyndon Johnson over Barry Goldwater....Barry Goldwater was an actual Civil Rights hero....
> ...



I am extreme leftist, progressive, liberal, but LBJ in no way was fighting for civil  rights or sacrificed anything.
He simply realized that southern Blacks had a history of voting Republican because it used to be the "Party of Lincoln", and that if he pass a civil rights bill, the democrats could swing 20 million Black voters over to the democratic party.
It is naive and incorrect to believe LBJ was principled.
If he was, then he would have ended the illegal war in Vietnam.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > MLK made a huge mistake......he chose Lyndon Johnson over Barry Goldwater....Barry Goldwater was an actual Civil Rights hero....
> ...




Wrong.....just another lie you guys tell to keep your power.

Goldwater was the Civil Rights hero, johnson was the racist.........that is the truth.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yes the Right is MOST of the problem.
Those BLM riots would not happen or be necessary if not for the Right.
The fact the Right is not rioting just shows they already are in charge and are the ones at fault for how unfair this society is and how illegal the laws currently are.  Like the War on Drugs, 3 strikes laws, fake felonies used to disenfranchise voters, gun control, illegal foreign wars, etc.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




That is easy...


They will blame Trump........


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Were better off ?The Country is going down the toilet, turned into a giant shit hole, Democrats have burn down cites ,and you turds elected moron biden.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




THe dems have been in charge in the cities where the various shootings took place for decades.

THe dems will now be in charge in dc.


EVERYTHING, I hear them planning to do, will make the issue of policing WORSE, not better.


If that happens, what will you do then?


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Blacks had been voting Democrat since FDR

LBJ alienated southern racists and cost Democrats the once solid south.  He said it was worth it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


The Butt Hurt is strong in this one
You lost, time to get over it


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

Any major city with a Martin king blvd is a shit hole you would not drive down a night . Democrats have destroyed this Country, and Biden will let in every riff raft from any country just come on in. 1000’s of Hondurans are making their method on foot throughout Guatemala to United States.Just in time as Biden is sworn in.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2021)

Everybody *chill*!
I know people who belong to Democratic and Republican clubs and they do exactly what RWer does because they get contracts.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Happy Birthday Dr King





Sadly, today the Martin Luther King Memorial has to be protected by armed National Guardsmen to protect it from crazed Trump supporters


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Happy Birthday Dr King
> 
> View attachment 444235
> 
> Sadly, today the Martin Luther King Memorial has to be protected by armed National Guardsmen to protect it from crazed Trump supporters




Said the man that supports tearing down the statues of other people.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Said the man that supports tearing down the statues of other people.



Doctor Martin Luther King was an American Patriot who died fighting for Liberty and Justice.

Confederate leaders were traitors who took up arms against our country so they could maintain a Slave Nation


----------



## Roudy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> With our nations Capitol under armed guard to protect against RW extremists, we need the call to peace from Dr King more than ever.
> 
> MLK fought against real assaults on our Democracy and Freedom not fabricated stories from a President unwilling to accept that he was soundly defeated by the voters


For four years you guys spied on the president and those around him, called him an illegitimate president, fabricated stories about Russian collusion, accused him of being a spy, attacked govt buildings, looted and burned and our cities and victimized people who had nothing to do with it, and suddenly you guys are now worried about our "democracy"? 

If you need 20,000 soldiers for the inauguration of a president, then maybe he wasn't actually elected by the people, he's being installed.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Happy Birthday Dr King
> 
> View attachment 444235
> 
> Sadly, today the Martin Luther King Memorial has to be protected by armed National Guardsmen to protect it from crazed Trump supporters


 *sad that statues around the country have been torn down by dirt bag democrats.*


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Are we allowed to mention all the underage sex orgies he had. Or how many minors he doinked. How he serially cheated on all his children in the arms of other women.

The Kennedy archives tell all. We need to hold King to the same standards of Epstein.

So we ask. Was being a pedo with way under aged girls ok because it was him.








						Explosive Martin Luther King document amid JFK files
					

Martin Luther King had a string of affairs and was secretly a Marxist, a buried FBI dossier alleges.



					www.bbc.com
				




notice we need the BBC to cover this....lolol...What a fraud this country is.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Said the man that supports tearing down the statues of other people.
> ...




Confederate leaders fought for their states and lost. 

MLK, based on how things are going, fought for his people and seems to have lost.


I'm perfectly willing to let MLK statues stand where it is. Or I was, until you started this game.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


Fake News


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Confederate leaders fought to maintain slavery forever
The nation they fought for was 40 percent in slavery

Dr King fought against Jim Crow America that was the south’s answer to slavery


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOLOL. The Kennedy archives...lololol

Poor guy. Can't accept a damned historical fact. Your man was a sexual predator. We need to be fair now and tell the truth.......lolol

He was a pedo like Epstein. You cannot run from it...LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And today, his ideological followers are tearign this nation apart. ANd supporting racist policies and discrimination. 


He lost. 

His statue should come down.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He played the long game, knew they couldn't win elections going forward if they didn't have the black vote....you moron......up to that point he voted against every single Civil Rights act and also the anti-lynching law.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Said the man that supports tearing down the statues of other people.
> ...




Yes...democrat party leaders started the Civil War to keep blacks as their slaves.......


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, it is the followers of Trump that are tearing our nation apart.

BLM never attacked Congress.  That would be the Trump Mob of thugs


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Democrats already had the black vote

The vote they lost was the southern racists


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

How MLK saved us. 
6 year old Ruby Bridges needed armed guards to allow her to go to school. The crowd threatened her life and spat at a 6 year old. 
How many would have reacted violently if that was their child?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



All true.

LBJ quote.....' I will have these niggahs voting democratic for the next 200 yrs.


We need to face the whole truth about Martin Luther King, Jr. - New York Daily News

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/7107776-i-ll-have-them-*******-voting-democratic-for-the-next-two




__





						Martin Luther King's Communist Connections
					

Martin Luther King's Communist Connections



					www.jesus-is-savior.com
				













						The Beast as Saint: The Truth About Martin Luther King
					

Just click here to download a high-resolution PDF flier of this exposé, print it out in any quantity desired, and get the truth out to hundreds or thousands of people in your community. by Kevin Alfred Strom (the text of a speech given by Mr. Strom in 1994 on the




					nationalvanguard.org
				












						Jackie O: MLK Was Terrible, FDR a Phony - The New American
					

The tapes of Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis are out, revealing the former First Lady's candid displeasure with many liberal icons of her day, including Martin Luther King. by R. Cort Kirkwood




					thenewamerican.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


LBJ used the “n” word
Many people did back then

But that quote is not confirmed and makes no sense for LBJ to say.  The Dems already had the black vote and supporting Civil Rights cost them the South.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





It never occurred to you, that when you attack people, that they will fight back?

That was really stupid of you.


Especially since I told you repeatedly that this type of behavior would lead to violence coming back at you. 


Go back, read some of our old conversations, back before you became nothing but a partisan hack. 


Here is something to seriously consider. If you keep doing that, you will keep increasing the level of violence in our society. 


You have some input as to what happens. 


The bit where you fight for increased violence, and then whine about it when it happens?


That is you  being a pathetic faggot.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your pretense that Congress is some sacred cow while it is fine to attack normal citizens, is just you talking shit, ginning up bullshit reasons to give yourself a pass while having a hissy fit about your enemies.


BLM are marxist thugs who use political violence against the enemies of the democratic party.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


no they burned and looted cities,but that is ok?


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ever notice worthless Democrats have a double standard , when these dip shits were blocking traffic, burning, and looting cities all you hear is crickets.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Your pretense that Congress is some sacred cow



Yes they are
Trump had no right to send a mob to attack them
Unprecedented and Inexcusable


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your pretense that Congress is some sacred cow
> ...




YOur side has been using mobs for political violence for years now, against the normal citizens of this nation.


SO, fuck your pretense otherwise. 

AND fuck you too, for good measure.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dr Martin Luther King used mobs for peaceful protests
Donald Trump used terrorists to kill people


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 17, 2021)

DBA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those schools who get left with a large proportion of unmotivated students or those with learning disabilities will be frozen out.
> ...



Yeah because no text books, no computers, crumbling buildings and understaffed, underpaid teachers, is no excuse for the stupid little kids whose parents are working two jobs to put food on the tape, to fail.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, it certainly looks so much better to use the police, the courts, and the justice system to commit violence on minorities.  It lets decent white folks keep their hands clean.


----------



## Nova78 (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your pretense that Congress is some sacred cow
> ...


your an idiot just trying to keep this bullshit thread going, Trump sent no one.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> How MLK saved us.
> 6 year old Ruby Bridges needed armed guards to allow her to go to school. The crowd threatened her life and spat at a 6 year old.
> How many would have reacted violently if that was their child?
> 
> ...




The crowd threatening her life was made up of democrat party voters...it was Eisenhower, the republican who sent Paratroopers to protect black students from democrat party mobs...


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You really should tell the democrat party to stop doing that....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you really this stupid?  

There were 30 Americans murdered by democrat party antifa and blm brown shirts over the last 7 months...

At the Trump riot, 5 people died....

4 protesters, one cop.

Of the 4 protestors, 3 died from health problems.....one was an unarmed female Trump supporter shot by the police.

The last one was a cop hit by a fire extinguisher...who died well after being hit, so we don't know why he died.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 17, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Your pretense that Congress is some sacred cow
> ...




And now we know the democrat infiltrators had planned on storming the capitol long before Trumps speech.......but thanks for pushing the next big lie of the democrat party..


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 17, 2021)

Met King just once.

Fortunately there was a rest room nearby so I could quickly wash!

Trust me, he treated his own family and staff exactly like Xiden is going to treat you unless you're one of his masters.

BTW, serfs don't qualify as "masters".


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Notice how the Terrorists marched under a TRUMP Flag?
Trump could have called them off any time. He refused to do so


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How MLK saved us.
> ...


MLK saved us from violent reactions to affronts on dignity.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It was ANTIFA!
What a moron you are. Take responsibility for your own terrorist attack


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 17, 2021)

At the height of the civil rights movement in 1963 the public's interest in black plight was waning.   King was losing donations and the public.  He had to do something to reignite passions.  He did.

Democrat Bull Connor was certifiably insane.  He ran for mayor of Birmingham Alabama but was so obviously insane he lost.  The loss made him rabid.  King saw his chance.  He had only a few days to provoke Connor into action before he was removed.  King and his evil henchman James Bevel organized Project C.   This was to have children as young as six confront the crazyman.   

Other civil rights leaders tried to talk sense into the alcoholic King.   Bull Connor would be gone in a few days.  The incoming mayor was more reasonable.   King and Bevel didn't want reasonable.  They wanted blood that could be traded for money and sympathy.   King ordered the children's crusade.  Predictably Democrat Bull Connor turned fire hoses and dogs on the children.  The drunken King got his blood and injured children as young as six years old.  

For that alone King is despicable.  This is the kind of thing that makes me hate him all over again.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 17, 2021)

I've heard more than one expert say that the U.S. Army,  Norman Lear and high school football had a bigger impact on race relations in the U.S. than Dr. King.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I wasn't really going that far back, more focusing on the last few years, with your side's use of BLM and Antifa, as I have repeatedly pointed out to you.

Oh, wait. YOu knew that. You just played retarded so you could get in a zinger.


Dude. You are pretending to be retarded. The zinger is on  you. 


Trump did not want people to die in that protest. He wanted the irregularities in the election investigated. 

KING, wanted people to get killed. So that he could use that for a play for sympathy from the Good People of this Great Nation. 


It worked. For a while. But now his ideological descendants are using the same tactics to tear the nation apart and foster increased racism.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




My point was that your side is the one that has been using violent mobs against the normal citizens of this nation, so your side's pretense that this is some crossing of the Rubicon is nonsense. 

You brought up race.

I understand why. Because you know that my point was correct, and that you thus lost the debate.


So, you went to race, like you libs always do, when you lose the debate. 


It is worth noting that most of your libs, many of the dems that I was talking about, and certainly most of Antifa, are white. 


I was judging people based on their actions. You tried to change the discussion to race. 


YOU, not me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump sent terrorists to attack Congress under the Flag of TRUMP


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2021)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Yawns....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


False....

He realized that LIBERALS had a history of fighting for Civil Rights and opposing the LIBERALS in both his party and the Republican party would be seen as him being on the wrong side of history -- and he was right...

Which is why conservatives look like morons whenever they talk about the Civil Rights movement...because they know they have been on the wrong side of it....for generations


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2021)

Dayton3 said:


> I've heard more than one expert say that the U.S. Army,  Norman Lear and high school football had a bigger impact on race relations in the U.S. than Dr. King.



You forgot about Minstrel Shows


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




One riot that did nothing, hardly compares to the last four years of you people.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nothing?
TRUMP Terrorists Killed five people and drove Congress out of session in fear of their safety


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NOthing compared to the violence from you people over the last 4 years.


Did you really think there would never be any blowback?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> Did you really think there would never be any blowback?



Blowback from a President upset because America did not want him?


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Did you really think there would never be any blowback?
> ...




Blowback from the other side of the war you people started. 


YOu fucktard.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*"One riot that did nothing"*


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was the first assault on our Capitol since Britain invaded during the War of 1812. The traitors who stormed the Capitol should all face charges of treason, which I suspect many will after Twice Impeached Trump is out of office. If not for the quick and courageous efforts of the police, the vice president would have been lynched and who knows how many Congressmen/women would have been murdered. This was a seditious insurrection which will not go unpunished nor will it be swept under the rug by whatabouters.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




What did it do? Fucktard.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Meanwhile the riots of the last 4 years, the mayors who ordered the cops to stand down so the rioters could destroy, loot and kill, 


that was ok because they were yours. 


Mmm, not playing by your rules.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Rather than a hostile country, this attack on our government was sent by its President 

He even put a target on his own Vice President


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Meanwhile the riots of the last 4 years, the mayors who ordered the cops to stand down so the rioters could destroy, loot and kill,



The mayors did not send the mob and the mob did not March under the flag of the mayors.

There is a difference between a spontaneous mob and one assembled by the President of the United States


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile the riots of the last 4 years, the mayors who ordered the cops to stand down so the rioters could destroy, loot and kill,
> ...




The mayors ordered cops to stand down so that the rioters could riot. At times they ordered the cops to HELP.

Other times they ordered the cops to arrest people who defended themselves.


The differences are excuse for you to pretend you did not make this happen.


You started a war, and now you crying like a baby because the other side is fighting back.


SISSY.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not even close 

The mayors responded to violence, they did not cause it

It was a TRUMP mob


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

You're fucking deranged.  

It was a seditious rebellion against our government. That's treason. It led to 5 deaths, possibly 6. It resulted in a POTUS being impeached. It was only the second time our Capitol was invaded; the first being by the British during the War of 1812. It was an attempt to overthrow our government and prevent Biden from becoming president. And only because of the heroic actions of police, was the VPOTUS not lynched and members of Congress not murdered.

There is nothing else like it in U.S. history. Your failed attempts to equate it to BLM riots are an utter failure and exhibit nothing but whataboutisms because even you know you can't defend the abhorrent actions of those traitors.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope, those are not ok and I've condemned them. Sadly, it's more important to you to deflect with whataboutisms than it is to address the treasonist assault on our government. You are the enemy of America.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Very close. THe mobs the mayors worked with, were antifa and blm. They might not have CAUSED the mobs, but they worked with the mobs and protected the mobs and allowed teh mobs to loot and kill.


YOu are trying to make distinctions to justify your support of violence while marginalizing those that use violence in response to you. 


You are in a pretzel and your lies will not stop the violence, only incite more.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You started a war and the other side escalated more than you wanted?


Aw, boo hoo, little cry baby.


So, moving forward do you want more war or less?


Hint: I know that you want more and plan to whine like a faggot again, when it blows back in your face again.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You say it was not ok, but you vote for the party that has been supporting the riots and arresting people for defending themselves. 


Your actions contradict your words. 


You want peaceful streets, stop supporting your elected leaders that support violence. 

Until then, try to be less faggoty in your response to the escalating violence.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


We need to slow down on praising MLK too much. In a few years the national archives will unseal recordings that will reportedly show he was participated in a rape. If those rumors are false, great, but if not, we need to be prepared to cancel MLK permanently.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...




In a few years, they won't even pretend to not have completetly different standards for people, 


their enemies will be guilty until proven innocent. And even then, guilt.


While everyone on their side, just gets a pass.


----------



## LaDairis (Jan 19, 2021)

Bigoted Zionist Traitor LBJ offed MLK.

That's the conclusion of the King family....










						Son of Dr. King Asserts L.B.J. Role in Plot (Published 1997)
					

Dexter Scott King, in television interview, says he believes that Pres Lyndon B Johnson must have been part of military and governmental conspiracy to kill his father, Rev Dr Martin Luther King Jr (M)




					www.nytimes.com
				







Three months ago, Dexter Scott King declared that he and his family believed that James Earl Ray was not guilty of the murder of his father, the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Tonight, in a televised interview, Mr. King asserted that President Lyndon B. Johnson must have been part of a military and governmental conspiracy to kill Dr. King.

''Based on the evidence that I've been shown, I would think that it would be very difficult for something of that magnitude to occur on his watch and he not be privy to it,'' Mr. King said on the ABC News program ''Turning Point.''

Mr. King, who heads the Martin Luther King Jr. Center for Nonviolent Social Change in Atlanta, suggested that the Army and Federal intelligence agencies were involved in his father's assassination, in Memphis on April 4, 1968.

''I am told that it was part and parcel Army intelligence, C.I.A., F.B.I.,'' he said in the interview. ''I think we knew it all along.''








Funny, since all of those were also in on The Steal.


Democrats and Zionists will murder.   They are murdering right now.  They use government healthcare to "test" you, tell you that you have something you do not, take you to a Hospital, which is where you "die" of "covid...."

and the same entities are covering that up.   Chris Wray is the J Edgar Hoover of our time.


----------



## bendog (Jan 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Correll and all the Trump apologists have no choice but to ignore the purpose.  The insurrection was an attempt to keep a president in power after he lost an election that was certified by the EC.  That's never happened in THIS country before.  Correll and all Trump apologists will twist and squirm like the serpents they are to deflect from that truth by attempting to equate the insurrection to other illegal mass outbursts.  None of which is defensible btw, not that anyone tries to defend a riot.  Opposing govt abuses is something that has to be peaceful, even it people break laws

Impeaching Trump the second time was necessary,  BUT NOT because Trump incited the mob.  He did on live tv, but the Trump apologists will lie about that, just like they lie about his losing an election by 7 million LEGALLY cast votes.  Impeachment is necessary because it appears there's a better than even chance the Trump ORGANIZED the insurrection, by calling the mob to assemble in the first place with the INTENT of calling on them to try to overturn an election.  If the dems can prove that in the Senate, then we'll see what courage Senators have


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

bendog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





People that commit violence acts generally feel that they have a good reason for their acts, or they would not be committing the act.


You want to focus on the reasons, because you want to draw a line between riots you support and the one riot you DON'T support.


That is you supporting violence. 


I want the violence to end.


----------



## LaDairis (Jan 19, 2021)

bendog said:


> The insurrection was an attempt to keep a president in power after he lost an election that was certified by the EC.





That's total bullshit.

The "insurrection" was THE STEAL, dumping ballots, chasing out poll observers, switching votes via machines...


The GOP won the state house and senate in 

PA
WISC
MI
GA
NC
NH 
VA
AZ
NV

and Biden "won" the Presidential tally IF THE FRAUD is included.   Biden didn't win.  He cheated.   That was treason.

What a few rednecks did because the Capitol Police deliberately did not have a police barricade up is a red herring.


Biden, the Dems, and their Zionist allies Chris Wray, Kavanaugh etc.  those are the traitors.


Trump is the duly elected President who should be sworn in again tomorrow.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not my problem you're too ignorant to comprehend there was no attempt by the left to thwart the peaceful transfer of power. Your inability to understand a peaceful transfer of power is where the outgoing government peacefully and effectively hands over control to the incoming government undermines the childish idiocies you espouse. Unless protesters interfere with that process, they are not interfering with the peaceful transfer of power, they are simply protesting since the peaceful transfer of power is a function of government.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

Do you vote Republican? The treasonous party that invaded the Capitol? See what a dumb fucking argument that is? Not to mention, you haven't shown the "Democrat party" supported the riots.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Not my problem you're too ignorant to comprehend there was no attempt by the left to thwart the peaceful transfer of power.



Any pretext of a peaceful transfer of power ended on January 6


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

bendog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Because they have no defense for the treasonous acts committed by the party of Trump.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I'm sure you can always find some minor difference and thus claim that your side's violence is ok while your enemies' violence is soooo wrong.


Here is the deal though. The end result is ever increasing civil unrest and violence, and the little tales you tell yourself, are as useful as a stuffed teddy bear.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You say it was not ok, but you vote for the party that has been supporting the riots and arresting people for defending themselves.


Your actions contradict your words.


You want peaceful streets, stop supporting your elected leaders that support violence.

Until then, try to be less faggoty in your response to the escalating violence.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

It's not a minor difference, you brain-dead nutcase. 

It's the very definition of peaceful transfer of power. Democrats didn't try to prevent it. They didn't kill anyone over it. They didn't try to kill the vice president over it. They didn't storm the Capitol over it. Meanwhile, Obama's administration complied from the beginning to transfer power. Trump risked national security to prevent Biden from becoming president *after* Biden won the election. He brainwashed his moronic base into believing the election was rigged and he was robbed. He did insane damage to the nation, culminating with his base, in his name, committing the worst act of treason in our lifetime.

You have absolutely no defense about that whatsoever. None. So buried within your own desperation, you try to pivot to other unrelated events. You're just a piece of shit. I know it. You know it. Most everyone posting here knows it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Still waiting to see that support you keep claiming......


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





YOur  side did not respect the peaceful transfer of power. That you did it differently is less important than the fact you did it first.

It is also worth noting that the riot in dc, was an outlier, by a small group while your sides actions were owned by the Dem Party and supported by the rank and file. 


So, your denial is fucking stupid.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sadly, your dumbfuckery persists. None of those prevented the peaceful transfer of power or even attempted to prevent the peaceful transfer of power. Again, for your edification, the government is responsible for the peaceful transfer of power and they did nothing to disrupt it. You're truly fucking nuts. And desperate.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 19, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard more than one expert say that the U.S. Army,  Norman Lear and high school football had a bigger impact on race relations in the U.S. than Dr. King.
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean. 
Not sure you know either.


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





That was an excellent demonstrating of the logical fallacy of proof by assertion.


In doing so, you have conceded the argument. 


My point stands as the final word.



It was our turn and you people did all you could to take it away or at least make it not count.


That is not respecting the peaceful transfer of power.


That is my point.


If you people don't respect the peaceful transfer of power, why should we?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> YOur side did not respect the peaceful transfer of power.



Sending a mob to attack Congress does a lot to show your views on a peaceful transfer of power


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > YOur side did not respect the peaceful transfer of power.
> ...




That was an excellent demonstrating of the logical fallacy of proof by assertion.


In doing so, you have conceded the argument.


My point stands as the final word.



It was our turn and you people did all you could to take it away or at least make it not count.


That is not respecting the peaceful transfer of power.


That is my point.


If you people don't respect the peaceful transfer of power, why should we?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Trump created the monster
Trump FED the monster
Trump summoned the monster to DC
Trump sent the monster to the Capitol

Then he stood by for hours as his monster ransacked the Capitol and threatened Congressmen


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You keep telling yourself that even as you delude yourself into believing the left attempt to disrupt the peaceful transfer of power like the right did.


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Your pretense that those assertions have not already been addressed, is you admitting that you cannot actually defend your assertions. 


YOu have lost the debate. 

Now you are just trolling.


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





My point stands as the final word.



It was our turn and you people did all you could to take it away or at least make it not count.


That is not respecting the peaceful transfer of power.


That is my point.


If you people don't respect the peaceful transfer of power, why should we?


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

If your point actually stood as the *final* word, you wouldn't feel the need to keep repeating yourself. 

You yourself prove it's not the final word by repeating yourself. And again, your whataboutisms are the downfall of your point. All they are, are empty, worthless deflections from a failed revolution intended to prevent the peaceful transfer of power you can't defend.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I made a point, and you have just been stonewalling and gaslighting since then.

Thus, ,i do need to repeat my point, so that it is not buried in your shit. 

Thus, my repeating it, is NOT evidence that it is not the final word.


Here it is again, monkey.


My point stands as the final word.



It was our turn and you people did all you could to take it away or at least make it not count.


That is not respecting the peaceful transfer of power.


That is my point.


If you people don't respect the peaceful transfer of power, why should we?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


OH look----------in order to protect and promote a corrupt senile bribe taking pedo family WHITE dem, the dems are going to cram the race card down our throats...

After King got back from the war, he needed to make money and discovered that pushing the race community organizing was a profitable gig that provided lots of opportunity for King to screw multiple women despite being married.  That is is all it really was for him.  Had he not died--------------you would have seen him to be just another slimey Jesse Jackson user.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

You're repeating it again? You don't know what the word, "final," means.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> ...


unworthy of even responding to


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2021)

America needs a Dr King more than ever


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yes, I do. YOu are unable to refute my point, and thus, it stands as the final word.


It was our turn and you people did all you could to take it away or at least make it not count.


That is not respecting the peaceful transfer of power.


That is my point.


If you people don't respect the peaceful transfer of power, why should we?


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck, your "point" was utterly beaten and thoroughly debunked. There were no protests or riots that threatened the peaceful transfer of power from Obama to Trump. The same cannot be said about the peaceful transfer of power from Trump to Biden. You can repeat your "final" word until your dying breath, it will never be true, which is why you possess zero evidence that protesters or rioters threatened the peaceful transfer of power from Obama to Trump AND why it's not a "final" word because you have to keep repeating your lie. When something is truly "final," it need not be repeated over and over and over and over.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, your "point" was utterly beaten and thoroughly debunked. There were no protests or riots that threatened the peaceful transfer of power from Obama to Trump.




There were illegal spying, illegal investigations, an attempted soft coup, and riots, open insurrection, attacks on federal buildings and agents, all with the support of Democratic Party as a group.


Your pretense that the fact that ONE little riot, from the other side, is so much more important than all of that, 


is just you being full of shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, your "point" was utterly beaten and thoroughly debunked. There were no protests or riots that threatened the peaceful transfer of power from Obama to Trump.
> ...



Obama did NOTHING illegal

If he had....Trump had four years to prosecute ANYONE associated with illegal activities


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Really? Abusing the power of the Presidency to spy on your partisan enemies is legal?

Well, maybe it is. I'm not a lawyer. 

BUt it is certainly wrong. And oppressive.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Show me
Trump had four years to investigate and came up with.......Nothing
More false accusations out of Trump


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Fuck you and your gaslighting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Once again..when challenged to support your claims

You got NOTHING


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Fuck you and  your gaslighting.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, your "point" was utterly beaten and thoroughly debunked. There were no protests or riots that threatened the peaceful transfer of power from Obama to Trump.
> ...


None of which had any impact on the peaceful transfer of power.

See that grave? It's where your point is buried.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Sure it did. YOu tried to reverse it. And even after that failed, you tried and to some extent succeeded in preventing us from getting to use our turn. 


AND, you cut it short. 


All in all, enough to justify the next round of escalation. 


YOu want to keep going, or you want to reconsider your choice for Civil War?

Think fast. One of these days, you will look around and realize it is too late to change your mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2021)

We could use a Martin Luther King today to fight the spread of right wing extremism


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 23, 2021)

occupied said:


> Amen
> 
> Here comes the republicans to claim him as one of their own, happens every year.




The Democrat JFK DOJ were the ones who tapped MLK's phone and kept him under surveillance - not his fellow Republicans.

Remember that Dr. King applied for a concealed carry permit- and was denied by liberal sheriffs.

During his time, MLK was looked at as an "uncle tom" by liberals , who advocated for the policies of liberal black activists like the late Stokely Carmichael and H. Rap Brown instead.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> We could use a Martin Luther King today to fight the spread of right wing extremism




Stop being such a provocation. Your violence and oppression are radicalizing people.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2021)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We could use a Martin Luther King today to fight the spread of right wing extremism
> ...


Stop diverting the thread


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Completely on topic. 

When you have years of riots and order the cops to stand down so they can loot and kill, and then arrest people for defending themselves,


you really piss people off.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2021)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nope, there was no attempt to interfere with the peaceful transfer of power just because you're too ignorant to know what the peaceful transfer of power is. For your edification, the peaceful transfer of power is a governmental process. Protesters had no effect on it.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your word games are noted and dismissed. 


Your choice also has been noted. Your vote, "Yes" for civil war, will be counted. 

I hope that you enjoy the civil war. And by "enjoy" I mean, get what you so richly deserve.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

So where are we after over 50 years?

Blacks have much more access in our society
Outright racism is spurned
Interracial relationships are openly accepted
We had a black President and Vice President

Black Lives Matter
Courts are ignoring voting rights
There is still a disparity in employment


----------



## sparky (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?











						What would the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. think of America today?
					

Were Martin Luther King alive in 2022 to celebrate his 93rd birthday, what would he have to say about his nation’s contentious racial landscape?




					nypost.com
				












						Troy Williams: What would MLK think of today’s America?
					

By the time of his death, the Civil Rights leader was focused on improving the lives of poor Americans.



					www.fayobserver.com
				




of note is, MLK's final days took a _turn _from_ racism_ , towards_ classism_....

~S~


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...


were was the black VP?...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

sparky said:


> What would the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. think of America today?
> 
> 
> Were Martin Luther King alive in 2022 to celebrate his 93rd birthday, what would he have to say about his nation’s contentious racial landscape?
> ...


In the months prior to his death, Dr King was a strong advocate for universal healthcare and distribution of wealth


----------



## sparky (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> In the months prior to his death, Dr King was a strong advocate for universal healthcare and distribution of wealth


_oddly_ enough, that is when it seems he became the biggest _threat._....

~S~


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...


Add this to your perspective....





__





						The Definitive Truth About Reverend Doctor Martin Luther King Jr.
					

Unlike what the white mainstream corporate media has been peddling for the last 50 odd years,  MLK was not limited to the single, solitary, out of context snippet of his "I have a dream" speech. In fact, he was quite the opposite.  Learn who he really was here...    For those thinking to...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2022)

sparky said:


> _oddly_ enough, that is when it seems he became the biggest _threat._....
> 
> ~S~




Nothing odd about it. BOth parties had embraced equal rights for blacks by then. There was a national consensus on the issue. 


On that issue. 


The lefty love affair with socialism, that was/is still a problem.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...


Over half the murders in the US committed by 13% of the population.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Add this to your perspective....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is not that we don't know that he said other shit. It is that we don't care about his opinion on other shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Correll said:


> Nothing odd about it. BOth parties had embraced equal rights for blacks by then. There was a national consensus on the issue.
> 
> 
> On that issue.
> ...


Far, far from the truth
100 years after the Civil War we still had a society where blacks were considered second class citizens and subhuman
If anything, you would think that after blacks returned from fighting for their country, they would receive some respect.

Instead, they were immediately sent to the back of the bus


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Far, far from the truth
> 100 years after the Civil War we still had a society where blacks were considered second class citizens and subhuman
> If anything, you would think that after blacks returned from fighting for their country, they would receive some respect.
> 
> Instead, they were immediately sent to the back of the bus




Yes, early to mids 60s. the second major party finally gave up the ghost and a bi-partisan, national consensus in favor of equality for blacks was formed and accepted by the voters. 


So, MLK, at that point, talking about equality was not rocking the boat at all, MLK, talking like a socialist, was. 


That was my point. That there was nothing "odd" about that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes, early to mids 60s. the second major party finally gave up the ghost and a bi-partisan, national consensus in favor of equality for blacks was formed and accepted by the voters.



That consensus was the result of shock at watching terrorist attacks in the South as angry mobs and police attacked blacks who were peacefully protesting 

Credit the Bus Boycott, lunch counter protests, bombings of black schools and churches, attack dogs, fire hoses on children, the viscous Selma beatings


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Far, far from the truth
> 100 years after the Civil War we still had a society where blacks were considered second class citizens and subhuman
> If anything, you would think that after blacks returned from fighting for their country, they would receive some respect.
> 
> Instead, they were immediately sent to the back of the bus


Does that mean that whites were forced to set at the front of the bus?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Does that mean that whites were forced to set at the front of the bus?


Interesting you should say that

A black getting on a bus had to pay the driver at the front of the bus and then get off and re-enter the bus from the side door so they wouldn’t walk through the white section. 
If the white section was full, blacks were expected to give up their seats for white passengers


----------



## JoeBlow (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


MLK was a bible-thumping blow-hard who liked to beat up White women.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...


The black guys on the bridge and enriched themselves after MLK's death became nothing but pure parasites. They offered no ideas but massive government.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting you should say that
> 
> A black getting on a bus had to pay the driver at the front of the bus and then get off and re-enter the bus from the side door so they wouldn’t walk through the white section.
> If the white section was full, blacks were expected to give up their seats for white passengers


Do you have a link to this?  In the case of PARKS---she was expected to get up for an elederly person as were younger white people.  It was just good manners, that she didn't have.

Ahhhh...just found out why.....   Rosa wasn't some random spark.   She was a member of the NAACP----and they had been planning a bus boycott for MONTHS for this city.    Another african american woman well 15 year old-- had much the same incident 9 months earlier and the boycott was planned then but it was found out that the 15 year old was preggie and therefore not sympathetic enough for the black activists/NCAAP to use as their face for the buses who hoped to have blacks put in as bus drivers as their original extortion payment.   Gee, sounds like Parks wanted to start an incident as per the activists plans for months and refused to get up for the elderly man to create an incident.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...


Except among MAGA world....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> The black guys on the bridge and enriched themselves after MLK's death became nothing but pure parasites. They offered no ideas but massive government.


We needed massive government to end official racism

Strong laws banning segregation and requiring affirmative action to provide opportunities.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Do you have a link to this?  In the case of PARKS---she was expected to get up for an elederly person as were younger white people.  It was just good manners, that she didn't have.
> 
> Ahhhh...just found out why.....   Rosa wasn't some random spark.   She was a member of the NAACP----and they had been planning a bus boycott for MONTHS for this city.    Another african american woman well 15 year old-- had much the same incident 9 months earlier and the boycott was planned then but it was found out that the 15 year old was preggie and therefore not sympathetic enough for the black activists/NCAAP to use as their face for the buses who hoped to have blacks put in as bus drivers as their original extortion payment.   Gee, sounds like Parks wanted to start an incident as per the activists plans for months and refused to get up for the elderly man to create an incident.


Parks and the NAACP played the white racists 
They knew how they would react and got the response they expected
Dr King used an economic boycott instead of direct confrontation. He brought the city bus system to its knees because they relied on black patronage


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting you should say that
> 
> A black getting on a bus had to pay the driver at the front of the bus and then get off and re-enter the bus from the side door so they wouldn’t walk through the white section.
> If the white section was full, blacks were expected to give up their seats for white passengers




One point that you are missing is that Alabama was a very liberal state back in the day.  Bull Conner was a card carrying Leftard.  The state voted for Liberal Extremist FDR 4 times in a row.

It had nothing to do with "Trump" or the "Republicans"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> One point that you are missing is that Alabama was a very liberal state back in the day.  Bull Conner was a card carrying Leftard.  The state voted for Liberal Extremist FDR 4 times in a row.
> 
> It had nothing to do with "Trump" or the "Republicans"


You Goofy


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You Goofy



Not at all, I know history.

It was leftist President Roosevelt who decided to deploy a Jim Crow, homo and transphobic army to fight WW2..

He could have ordered the desegregation of the army and navy so that the invasion of Normandy looked like America.

But the sad fact is that he didn't.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Not at all, I know history.
> 
> It was leftist President Roosevelt who decided to deploy a Jim Crow, homo and transphobic army to fight WW2..
> 
> ...



FDR “could have” used WWII to force segregation
But he realized our armed forces were in bad enough shape that forced segregation would impact recruitment.

What FDR did was promise black leaders that if they were patient and supported the war effort, segregation would be addressed after the war.

Instead, when black soldiers returned they were immediately “put in their place”

It was Truman who integrated the armed forces


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> FDR “could have” used WWII to force segregation
> But he realized our armed forces were in bad enough shape that forced segregation would impact recruitment.
> 
> What FDR did was promise black leaders that if they were patient and supported the war effort, segregation would be addressed after the war.
> ...




Military Recruitment wasn't a problem during WW2, President Roosevelt conscripted millions of men.  

For a while, they didn't even allow fellows to volunteer, they were too busy processing in the draftees.

As far as black leaders supporting the war effort, I think that was a given.  Do you really think that there would be any circumstance that the NAACP would have gotten behind Hitler?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 17, 2022)

JoeBlow said:


> MLK was a bible-thumping blow-hard who liked to beat up White women.


...and a rapist too. Lets never forget that.









						I'm an MLK scholar – and I'll never be able to view King in the same light
					

King was once thought of as a saint beyond reproach. It eventually emerged that he was a womanizer. But we now have to ask the unthinkable: Did King enable abuse?




					www.google.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

The indignities of Jim Crow went beyond riding in the back of the bus

Negroes were not allowed to use the same restrooms as whites. The Colored facilities were often an outhouse 

Negroes could not use the same water fountains

They were not allowed to try on clothes or shoes before they bought them. Whites refused to buy clothes a colored person may have worn 

They were not allowed to use the public Libraries. Whites did not want to read a book that may have been read by a black person 

Restaurants, hotels, swimming pools, hospitals were all off limits to “Negroes”



No nation that allows this kind of treatment of its citizens can be considered great. 
Martin Luther King saved us from ourselves


----------



## JoeBlow (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The indignities of Jim Crow went beyond riding in the back of the bus
> 
> Negroes were not allowed to use the same restrooms as whites. The Colored facilities were often an outhouse
> 
> ...


Lots of countries do those things over covid.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The indignities of Jim Crow went beyond riding in the back of the bus
> 
> Negroes were not allowed to use the same restrooms as whites. The Colored facilities were often an outhouse
> 
> ...




None of that was universal.  Conservatives like my grandfather who owned a store back in the day sold to customers regardless of their race, creed or natural origin.

It was liberals like JFK- who barred conservative black guy Sammy Davis Jr from his inauguration- and FDR who deployed a Jim Crow Army who were the problem.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

Correll said:


> Nothing odd about it. BOth parties had embraced equal rights for blacks by then. There was a national consensus on the issue.
> 
> 
> On that issue.
> ...



That can't be or else there would not be Redlining by those giving mortgages.
Mortgages are the main way out of rent slavery, and it obviously is currently still very discriminatory.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> One point that you are missing is that Alabama was a very liberal state back in the day.  Bull Conner was a card carrying Leftard.  The state voted for Liberal Extremist FDR 4 times in a row.
> 
> It had nothing to do with "Trump" or the "Republicans"



Totally untrue.
The South voted Democrat because they refused to vote for "the party of Lincoln", but were NOT at all "liberal" in ANY way.
The South had the mythical tradition left over from aristocracy, of the superiority of the wealthy elite.
A real "liberal" is one who believes in inherent individual liberties as being the only source of any legal authority.
So a true liberal can not possibly be racist. ever.
Was FDR "liberal"?
Hard to say.
There are so many conflicting stories.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...


35% of Blacks are still having affairs and leaving their families and raiding electronics stores holiday time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Americans see Martin Luther King Jr. as a hero now, but that wasn't the case during his lifetime | CNN Politics
					

The fact that King is now beloved and has a national holiday commemorating his birthday wasn't something that obviously was going to happen during his lifetime... During the 1960s, King was a very divisive figure.




					www.cnn.com
				




The last Gallup poll to ask about his popularity during his lifetime, taken in 1966, found his unfavorable rating was 63%.
Perhaps even more revealing is that a lot of White Americans thought King was doing more harm than good for the fight for civil rights. In a 1966 Harris Poll, 50% of White Americans indicated that he was hurting the Civil Rights effort. A mere 36% said he was helping. King's favorable rating among them was 27% in 1966


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We needed massive government to end official racism
> 
> Strong laws banning segregation and requiring affirmative action to provide opportunities.


Now the conservative USSC has walked back many of those laws and policies.  Very Sad....


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 17, 2022)

JoeBlow said:


> Lots of countries do those things over covid.


A deadly disease vs the color of a person's skin....no comparison.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> A deadly disease vs the color of a person's skin....no comparison.


A black person drinking from a public water fountain does not kill people.
COVID does


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

sparky said:


> What would the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. think of America today?
> 
> 
> Were Martin Luther King alive in 2022 to celebrate his 93rd birthday, what would he have to say about his nation’s contentious racial landscape?
> ...


Heard one of the top black supporters in Chicago, Father Pflegel saying this morning while honoring MLK that nothing has changed since he was killed! I actually agree with him, it means demofks haven’t done one fking thing for blacks. It’s time to wake up from the dream


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...



What's amazing is today the left still treat blacks as though they're lessor humans and segregated too.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Totally untrue.
> The South voted Democrat because they refused to vote for "the party of Lincoln", but were NOT at all "liberal" in ANY way.
> The South had the mythical tradition left over from aristocracy, of the superiority of the wealthy elite.
> A real "liberal" is one who believes in inherent individual liberties as being the only source of any legal authority.
> ...


Funny how people like you feel the need to think brainwashing ideas are accepted here! Nice try, facts are when Lincoln was killed demofks made out!  Guess why?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> What's amazing is today the left still treat blacks as though they're lessor humans and segregated too.


They are mostly still dreaming. Reality that black on black violence is the key to their extended penance. Not voting rights. Demofks must deceive to hold control


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Dr Martin Luther King saved this country​No he didn’t.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Dr Martin Luther King saved this country​No he didn’t.


He actually hurt blacks.  50 years since his death they are still dreaming rather than living. I bet today the phrase,’ I have a dream’ will be played most likely over 100 times


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> What's amazing is today the left still treat blacks as though they're lessor humans and segregated too.



Helping those who need help
Meanwhile, Republicans mock blacks as being on a “plantation”


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Helping those who need help
> Meanwhile, Republicans mock blacks as being on a “plantation”




Only those blacks who are actually on the plantation and continuing to support Biden, whose history of racism is well documented.

The idea is to encourage black people to free their minds and have the courage to support President Trump.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Only those blacks who are actually on the plantation and continuing to support Biden, whose history of racism is well documented.
> 
> The idea is to encourage black people to free their minds and have the courage to support President Trump.


They need to stop thinking they are equal. If they were, there’d be no Jesse Jackson, they would all have his money! They don’t, reality


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Dr Martin Luther King saved this country​No he didn’t.



Dr King saved this country from violent protest

Compare how Dr King protested to how Donald Trump protested on Jan 6


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Helping those who need help
> Meanwhile, Republicans mock blacks as being on a “plantation”



ILMAO at helping them.  WRONG, your kind keeps them in place with excuses, while they throw them a bone on occasion to earn dependencies.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Dr King saved this country from violent protest
> 
> Compare how Dr King protested to how Donald Trump protested on Jan 6




No he didn't.   Apparently you are unfamiliar with the high number of violent protests that came down in the 1960's.  Many of our nation's Urban Prairies were founded when protesters burned down buildings during the Race Riots, and they've never been rebuilt.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> ILMAO at helping them.  WRONG, your kind keeps them in place with excuses, while they throw them a bone on occasion to earn dependencies.



Lets see…

Liberal Policies that help blacks
Affirmative Action
Housing assistance
Minority small business loans
Educational assistance
Healthcare

Conservative Policies
More Prisons


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> No he didn't.   Apparently you are unfamiliar with the high number of violent protests that came down in the 1960's.  Many of our nation's Urban Prairies were founded when protesters burned down buildings during the Race Riots, and they've never been rebuilt.


AFTER the murder of Martin Luther King


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

BTW, black homeless man pushes Asian woman to her death into oncoming commuter train . No hate crime charges! People wake the fk up. The only hate is blacks hating


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see…
> 
> Liberal Policies that help blacks
> Affirmative Action
> ...



Liberal Policies that help blacks
Affirmative Action *Message is while you're less than you get the job anyway, rewarding people for being less to ensure the remain in their place------less.   From conservative views people are rewarded for their efforts & abilities, not because they're less than. *

Housing assistance *Message is while you're less than you get the place anyway, rewarding people for being less to ensure the remain in their place------less.  I wonder why the housing crash in 2007?*

Minority small business loans *Message is while you're less than you get the loan anyway, rewarding people for being less to ensure the remain in their place------less.  *

Educational assistance, *being the school systems Democrats run?  That's not assistance, that's insanity.*

Healthcare,* you mean like the COVID tests set aside for blacks because they're special?

Democrats = Segregation, you just said so. *


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> ILMAO at helping them.  WRONG, your kind keeps them in place with excuses, while they throw them a bone on occasion to earn dependencies.


Exactly, voting rights is the issue, not blacks killing blacks , no business in black neighborhoods, nope, voting rights! And blacks already voted for demofks, so what exactly is the issue with their voting?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Affirmative Action *Message is while you're less than you get the job anyway, rewarding people for being less to ensure the remain in their place------less. From conservative views people are rewarded for their efforts & abilities, not because they're less than. *



Prior to Affirmative Action, high paying career opportunities were available only to White Males

Women, blacks, minorities lacked the “essentials” to hold management and professional positions

Affirmative Action gave them a chance…it worked


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger 
I think MLK was a much better leader than the black clowns of today

unfortunately his message has been rejected and violence is the accepted protest today

protest based on lies BTW


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Prior to Affirmative Action, high paying career opportunities were available only to White Males
> 
> Women, blacks, minorities lacked the “essentials” to hold management and professional positions
> 
> Affirmative Action gave them a chance…it worked



Ah that's bullshit.  Their hard work worked.  Excuses & rewards without merit only keeps them down. 

Oh sure, I saw AA in action, they hired a black (a racist) for a position he couldn't handle.  After years of entertaining the BS they walked him out the door.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> 35% of Blacks are still having affairs and leaving their families and raiding electronics stores holiday time.



I would bet the % of Blacks willing to risk felony charges over looting a store is less than 1%.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 17, 2022)

jillian said:


> its so funny watching this thread get trolled.
> 
> i think it's fair to say there was a lot of unrest.
> 
> but i guess people who think the civil rights act somehow infringes on our rights really aren't the proper judges of that.



If anyone wondered if Jillian is tarded, this comment was the 7th post and there's little or nothing above it that would lead anyone but the tarded to say "its so funny watching this thread get trolled."


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Funny how people like you feel the need to think brainwashing ideas are accepted here! Nice try, facts are when Lincoln was killed demofks made out!  Guess why?



Have no idea what you mean?
Care to be more specific?
Of course killing Lincoln helped democrats, since Lincoln has started the Republican party.
But the Republicans quickly changed.
Instead of being the progressive and liberal party that Lincoln stated, they because the corrupt party of the wealthy by 18880.
Teddy Roosevelt was the only Republican after that, to be progressive and liberal.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Ah that's bullshit.  Their hard work worked.  Excuses & rewards without merit only keeps them down.
> 
> Oh sure, I saw AA in action, they hired a black (a racist) for a position he couldn't handle.  After years of entertaining the BS they walked him out the door.


For decades, White males got affirmative action that reserved not only the best jobs, but the training for those jobs exclusively for them.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Have no idea what you mean?
> Care to be more specific?
> Of course killing Lincoln helped democrats, since Lincoln has started the Republican party.
> But the Republicans quickly changed.
> ...


Demofks have and always will be the only party oppressing blacks! Voting rights is a diversion to do absolutely nothing for blacks!  How did Teddy win then? Can’t have a party of one idea beaten in the party by another idea if that original idea was the majority? You’re lost and your continued brainwashed tactics don’t work here!


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Prior to Affirmative Action, high paying career opportunities were available only to White Males
> 
> Women, blacks, minorities lacked the “essentials” to hold management and professional positions
> 
> Affirmative Action gave them a chance…it worked



And even more important is that it has been proven that standardized testing is inherently racist.
It is not a good measure of the odds of a person's success.
It does not matter if this testing bias is deliberate or not.
AA makes sense, is more fair, and works.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> And even more important is that it has been proven that standardized testing is inherently racist.
> It is not a good measure of the odds of a person's success.
> It does not matter if this testing bias is deliberate or not.
> AA makes sense, is more fair, and works.


Standardized testing is demofks holding back blacks!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> And even more important is that it has been proven that standardized testing is inherently racist.
> It is not a good measure of the odds of a person's success.
> It does not matter if this testing bias is deliberate or not.
> AA makes sense, is more fair, and works.


Not just for blacks

But before AA, educated women were relegated to secretaries, nurses, teachers, bank teller positions

Blacks tended to be restricted to menial positions

AA worked


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> No he didn't.   Apparently you are unfamiliar with the high number of violent protests that came down in the 1960's.  Many of our nation's Urban Prairies were founded when protesters burned down buildings during the Race Riots, and they've never been rebuilt.



Those violent riots in 1967 would have been a lot worse if not for MLK Jr.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 17, 2022)

Zander said:


> He saved this country??


No, that's just some butt-kissing BS.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Ah that's bullshit.  Their hard work worked.  Excuses & rewards without merit only keeps them down.
> 
> Oh sure, I saw AA in action, they hired a black (a racist) for a position he couldn't handle.  After years of entertaining the BS they walked him out the door.


Again, if all people are equal, can’t ever be a leader


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Those violent riots in 1967 would have been a lot worse if not for MLK Jr.


There would never have been any protests if there was no mlk


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> AA worked


Racism usually does work, but the means don't justify the ends for us non-racists.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

jc456 said:


> There would never have been any protests if there was no mlk


Bull Connor took care of that


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Racism usually does work, but the means don't justify the ends for us non-racists.


Keeping the blacks in unison is the racism


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

__





						Jim Crow Etiquette - 2006 - Question of the Month - Jim Crow Museum
					





					www.ferris.edu
				




Blacks were expected to refer to white males in positions of authority as "Boss" or "Cap'n" -- a title of respect that replaced "Master" or "Marster" used in slave times. Sometimes, the white children of one's white employer or a prominent white person might be called "Massa," to show special respect. If a white person was well known, a black servant or hired hand or tenant might speak in somewhat intimate terms, addressing the white person as "Mr. John" or "Miss Mary."

All black men, on the other hand, were called by their first names or were referred to as "Boy," "Uncle," and "Old Man" -- regardless of their age.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Biden reflected, George Floyd is MORE significant than Dr. King.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Usually it was expected that blacks would step off the sidewalk when meeting whites or else walk on the outer street side of the walk thereby "giving whites the wall." Under no circumstances could a black person assume an air of equality with whites. Black men were expected to remove their caps and hats when talking with a white person. Those whites, moreover, who associated with blacks in a too friendly or casual manner ran the risk of being called a "****** lover."


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

The white owners of clothing stores did not allow blacks to try on clothing as a general rule, fearing that white customers would not buy clothes worn by African Americans. Some stores did allow blacks to put on clothing over their own clothes or to try on hats over a cloth scarf on their heads. Shoes were never tried on as a general rule, but most white clerks did allow exact measurements to be made


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 17, 2022)

If a black person needed an ambulance, for example, a private, black-owned-and-operated wagon or auto would have to be obtained. No exceptions were allowed no matter the extent of the injury or emergency.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 17, 2022)

LeftofLeft said:


> Biden reflected, George Floyd is MORE significant than Dr. King.


Yeah, a drug addict who didn’t give a shit about his own, and the store owner who lost out! Only a demofk


----------



## otto105 (Jan 17, 2022)

Correll said:


> Nothing odd about it. BOth parties had embraced equal rights for blacks by then. There was a national consensus on the issue.
> 
> 
> On that issue.
> ...


Nope, it's republic embrace of authoritarianism that is the problem.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That consensus was the result of shock at watching terrorist attacks in the South as angry mobs and police attacked blacks who were peacefully protesting
> 
> Credit the Bus Boycott, lunch counter protests, bombings of black schools and churches, attack dogs, fire hoses on children, the viscous Selma beatings




Sure. God FOrbid if any credit is given to the white Americans who, you know, actually made the call and formed the consensus in favor of equality. 


Because if you do that, you undermine white bashing in the future. Or even the present.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sure. God FOrbid if any credit is given to the white Americans who, you know, actually made the call and formed the consensus in favor of equality.
> 
> 
> Because if you do that, you undermine white bashing in the future. Or even the present.


“White Americans” had 100 years to do the right thing in integrating blacks into our society. 
They failed miserably….until Dr King came along


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 18, 2022)

*Slaves were made to wear masks and muzzles to help keep them quiet, compliant and more docile.

Joe Biden's mandates are causing mental illness in school age children, and anxiety in adults.

I believe was have regressed in the area of Civil Rights in this country when The Government can tell you what to wear on your face, herd you like cattle and force you to do things like Social Distancing, and Experiment on you by injecting so called vaccines which is something outlawed by Nuremburg. *


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> That can't be or else there would not be Redlining by those giving mortgages.
> Mortgages are the main way out of rent slavery, and it obviously is currently still very discriminatory.




I talk about the bi-partisan national consensus on equality for blacks in this country and you ignore the decades of policy and action and cite the actions of a few bankers as though that... trumps decades of national policy and elections?


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> “White Americans” had 100 years to do the right thing in integrating blacks into our society.
> They failed miserably….until Dr King came along



Got it. The whites that supported equal rights for blacks, back when it took real bravery to do that, you just shit on.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> “White Americans” had 100 years to do the right thing in integrating blacks into our society.
> They failed miserably….until Dr King came along


Hahaha…CONGRATS!
You win the “Hey look at me…I’m the wokest white guilt whacko“ award.
Some would say MLK empowered blacks and unleashed the greatest killers the world has ever known on the American public….what does the data suggest?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Hahaha…CONGRATS!
> You win the “Hey look at me…I’m the wokest white guilt whacko“ award.
> Some would say MLK empowered blacks and unleashed the greatest killers the world has ever known on the American public….what does the data suggest?



Shows why Martin Luther King is more important today than ever


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Shows why Martin Luther King is more important today than ever


What group of people terrorizes Americans more than blacks?
What did MLK do to help America?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2022)

Correll said:


> Got it. The whites that supported equal rights for blacks, back when it took real bravery to do that, you just shit on.



White society was happy with things just the way they were. 
With blacks in second class status with no rights to vote or be represented in a white world

That America was not great.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> White society was happy with things just the way they were.
> With blacks in second class status with no rights to vote or be represented in a white world
> 
> That America was not great.




So, MLK, personally forced them to change? Was it just him, or did he have help?


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> It is not that we don't know that he said other shit. It is that we don't care about his opinion on other shit.





Reactions:EvilEyeFleegle disagreed with me on this one. Ok Evil, off the top of your head, without looking, give me your favorite bit of wisdom from MLK on something NOT about racial equality.


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> For decades, White males got affirmative action that reserved not only the best jobs, but the training for those jobs exclusively for them.




LOL!!! For decades since then, you people have reversed that. Because payback. 

What was once racist policies supported by dems, has now been reversed, and is now racist policies supported by dems.


The continuality across time and people of the way Parties stay true to what they are, is surprising.


And you dems are teh party of racism.


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> “White Americans” had 100 years to do the right thing in integrating blacks into our society.
> They failed miserably….until Dr King came along




Was it that he was so great, or was it that White America finally evolved to the point that the alliance between "liberal" northern dems and racist southern dems was losing it's power, and MLK was just the one that tried at the right time?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I grew up in the 60's and saw most of the Civil Rights movement. Like most Americans, I was outraged at the assasination of Dr King. When we talked about giving him a national holiday ten years later, I looked at it as a form of appeasement for outraged blacks.....a way of giving them their own holiday to quiet them down.
> 
> In reading about the Civil Rights movement in subsequent years, I realized what a great American Dr King was. Black Americans came back after WWII to find that despite fighting and dying in defense of their country, they were still treated like lesser Americans. They found they were not allowed to mingle with whites, were not welcome in much of the country they had fought for. Blacks were considered to be dirty, diseased and sub human. Some whites were outraged at the thought of eating with blacks, using the same restrooms, riding on public transportation with them.
> 
> ...


Fast forward 10 years later after this thread was written. It appears as if MLK's legacy is dead. 

This country is hopelessly divided. Race is still an issue that Democrats continually use to place a wedge between Americans. 

Newsflash:

MLK spoke of a unity between all races, not the kind of division leftists and progressives dream up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> Was it that he was so great, or was it that White America finally evolved to the point that the alliance between "liberal" northern dems and racist southern dems was losing it's power, and MLK was just the one that tried at the right time?


For 100 years, White America told blacks to……Be Patient
We will work things out

It never happened. Whites were complacent in the existing racial environment and did not want to Rock the Boat

When Dr King and the Civil Rights movement rocked the boat…..White Terrorists, Law Enforcement and the Southern Courts quickly put them in their place.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Fast forward 10 years later after this thread was written. It appears as if MLK's legacy is dead.
> 
> This country is hopelessly divided. Race is still an issue that Democrats continually use to place a wedge between Americans.
> 
> ...


Dr King would have supported Black Lives Matter and condemned Trump’s Charlottesville rally

As usual, he would condemn violent protest and not accept “Good people on both sides”


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Dr King would have supported Black Lives Matter and condemned Trump’s Charlottesville rally



He would have condemned both, partisan tool.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> As usual, he would condemn violent protest and not accept “Good people on both sides”



As usual, MLK was not Marxist and would not support some of the demands BLM makes of society. BLM calls for things to be exclusively black, forbidden to whites. 

Which runs contrary to his message of racial unity. 

If he saw the black-on-black violence in Chicago, and he saw BLM failing to act on it, he would dismiss them out of hand. If he saw that BLM didn't push for more family cohesion among African Americans, he would dismiss them out of hand. 

I could go on.

Your premise is garbage, as per usual.


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> For 100 years, White America told blacks to……Be Patient
> We will work things out
> 
> It never happened. Whites were complacent in the existing racial environment and did not want to Rock the Boat
> ...




Funny. You did not address my point at all.


You act like MLK, invented the Civil Rights movement. 


The NAACP was founded in 1909 by W. E. B. Du Bois, among others. What was Du Bois? Just some loser that didn't a have the... magic power of MLK? 


Or did generations of black leaders, all of them just as good or motivated as MLK, try and fail because the whites of America at that time, did not listen or support them?/

The Civil Rights movement succeeded not because of FORCE, but because they made a Moral Argument that won over the majority of the population, including and especially the WHITE population. 


The decision to give legal equality to blacks, was a decision MOSTLY made by American Whites and they deserve credit for that. 


MLK, just happened to be there, at the time when the Moral Argument finally won over the majority of the population.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> Funny. You did not address my point at all.
> 
> 
> You act like MLK, invented the Civil Rights movement.
> ...


I use Dr King to represent the entire Civil Rights movement

W E B Dubois fell for the same trap that all blacks at the time fell for. 
Just be patient, these things take time. 
Meanwhile the lynchings and terrorist attacks increased

JFK urged Dr King to be patient and stop the Freedom Rides and March on Washington 
MLK was not buying it


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I use Dr King to represent the entire Civil Rights movement
> 
> W E B Dubois fell for the same trap that all blacks at the time fell for.
> Just be patient, these things take time.
> ...




What you just claimed, is not true. Lynchings were pretty much a done deal, before MLK was even on the scene. 

My point stands. The story of the Civil Rights movement is not about blacks, or MLK forcing Whites to do shit, it is about the White majority eventually forcing the racist minority to stop fucking around. 

This period of racial oppression was only able to survive as long as it did, because of the support from "liberal" white dems in the north. Once that artificial support was removed, the power of the racist minority was quickly crushed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> What you just claimed, is not true. Lynchings were pretty much a done deal, before MLK was even on the scene.
> 
> My point stands. The story of the Civil Rights movement is not about blacks, or MLK forcing Whites to do shit, it is about the White majority eventually forcing the racist minority to stop fucking around.
> 
> ...


What MLK forced whites to do is look at themselves in the mirror

What they saw with Freedom Rides, Fire Hoses, attack dogs, Selma was not pretty

Whites finally had to do something about it


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What MLK forced whites to do is look at themselves in the mirror
> 
> What they saw with Freedom Rides, Fire Hoses, attack dogs, Selma was not pretty
> 
> Whites finally had to do something about it




You made a claim about what happened with black leaders and white American before MLK. 

I demonstrated that your claim was not true.

Would you like to address how it turns out that your supporting argument for your position has been proven false?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2022)

Correll said:


> You made a claim about what happened with black leaders and white American before MLK.
> 
> I demonstrated that your claim was not true.
> 
> Would you like to address how it turns out that your supporting argument for your position has been proven false?


No, you failed miserably

You can explain it to your fellow Klan members


----------



## Correll (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, you failed miserably
> 
> You can explain it to your fellow Klan members




You said that prior to MLK, black leaders like WEB, bought what "whites" told them, ie "to be patient" and the result was increasing lynchings and terrorism. Until MLK showed up and embarrassed the whites into doing the "right thing".


I posted historical documentation showing that after WEB founded the NAACP, and dealt with whites as you said was wrong, that lynchings actually dropped off and fell to nearly nothing, before MLK even showed up.


You made a claim. You had a supporting argument. I have posted proof that your supporting argument was exactly opposite of the truth.


Your response was to drop your supporting argument and just assert your previous claim, this time "supported" by accusing me of being a "Klansman".


That is you losing the debate and you being an asshole.


My point stands. MLK, did not force white America to do shit. White America had been against the racist polices of the southern racists for who knows how long.  Those policies were only made possible by the alliance of norther lib dems, with the racist southern dems. When that alliance finally broke, MLK was able to make his argument and be heard and agreed with by a white population that agreed with him and was ready to defeat the racist minority.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I use Dr King to represent the entire Civil Rights movement
> 
> W E B Dubois fell for the same trap that all blacks at the time fell for.
> Just be patient, these things take time.
> ...


WEB Du Bois was more of an advocate for Pan Africanism and Black economic development than MLK.

He did not embrace the same idealistic values centered around integration that MLK did.


He was much more of a realist, and what was most pressing at that time was to stop the lynchings and murders that were inflicted upon Black citizens with immunity and impunity.

His involvement in the founding of the NAACP in 1909 was an answer to the Springfield race riots of 1908. That was the tipping point that was the catalyst for the founding of the organization.

There were almost another 50 years of Jim Crow segregation, and oppression waiting in the wings for Black Americans prior to the emergence of MLK.

By the time that he became a household name, the activities of the KKK were on the decline, but were promptly replaced by police forces with German Shepards and water hoses.


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 21, 2022)

Progressives hate MLK.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2022)

Dr King was a conservative!


/thread


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Dr King was a conservative!
> 
> 
> /thread


If you agree that MLK was a Conservative, do you qualify for a degree from McClanahan Acadamy?


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So where are we after over 50 years?
> 
> Blacks have much more access in our society
> Outright racism is spurned
> ...





Blacks get preferential treatment in employment and education.

Do away with that and it will be Dr. King's dream


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 1, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Dr King was a conservative!
> 
> 
> /thread





MLK would not be welcome in the Democrat Party today.

Obama hates MLK.  MLK is an authentic Black American patriot.  Obama is a Kenyan communist cocksucker hiding in a closet


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> Blacks get preferential treatment in employment and education.
> 
> Do away with that and it will be Dr. King's dream


Far from it
Blacks still struggle with equal opportunity 

White males still rule


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> MLK would not be welcome in the Democrat Party today.
> 
> Obama hates MLK.  MLK is an authentic Black American patriot.  Obama is a Kenyan communist cocksucker hiding in a closet



MLK would have been thrilled with the election of Obama

It was the part of his dream that he never dreamed about


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Far from it
> Blacks still struggle with equal opportunity
> 
> White males still rule




Zionist fascists rule by breaking our laws, murdering our people, and engaging in one fear related hoax after another.

Equal opportunity is not the problem.

Family, education - where Democrats fuck up blacks


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> MLK would have been thrilled with the election of Obama





Bull.

King was a patriotic American.

Obama is a communist Kenyan cocksucker.

MLK was not a supporter of having a man as first lady...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> Zionist fascists rule by breaking our laws, murdering our people, and engaging in one fear related hoax after another.
> 
> Equal opportunity is not the problem.
> 
> Family, education - where Democrats fuck up blacks


You Goofy


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> Bull.
> 
> King was a patriotic American.
> 
> ...



One thing about Martin Luther King was he was able to deal with Presidents who stood up for his cause……Ike, JFK, LBJ

Imagine if he had to deal with Trump who would have sided with Bull Connor


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> One thing about Martin Luther King was he was able to deal with Presidents who stood up for his cause……Ike, JFK, LBJ




LOL!!!!


What does the King family think of uber racist bigot and Joe Biden hero LBJ?????










						Son of Dr. King Asserts L.B.J. Role in Plot (Published 1997)
					

Dexter Scott King, in television interview, says he believes that Pres Lyndon B Johnson must have been part of military and governmental conspiracy to kill his father, Rev Dr Martin Luther King Jr (M)




					www.nytimes.com
				






"Three months ago, Dexter Scott King declared that he and his family believed that James Earl Ray was not guilty of the murder of his father, the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Tonight, in a televised interview, Mr. King asserted that President Lyndon B. Johnson must have been part of a military and governmental conspiracy to kill Dr. King.





Do you work for CNN???


MLK "loved" LBJ, until LBJ offed MLK and framed a KKKer for it....


----------



## Correll (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Far from it
> Blacks still struggle with equal opportunity
> 
> White males still rule




You know that is a lie.


----------



## Correll (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> One thing about Martin Luther King was he was able to deal with Presidents who stood up for his cause……Ike, JFK, LBJ
> 
> Imagine if he had to deal with Trump who would have sided with Bull Connor




Leftards didn't notice Trump was a wacist, till he ran for office as a Republican.


You are filthy cock sucking liars.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 1, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> The black guys on the bridge and enriched themselves after MLK's death became nothing but pure parasites. They offered no ideas but massive government.


Yeah, this thread has aged as well as a black crack whore. MLK  doubtless would be disappointed.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> Leftards didn't notice Trump was a wacist, till he ran for office as a Republican.
> 
> 
> You are filthy cock sucking liars.



Some of them are good people


----------



## Correll (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Some of them are good people




Yep. Some people who oppose historical statues are good people. 

What part of that do you disagree with?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yep. Some people who oppose historical statues are good people.
> 
> What part of that do you disagree with?


I don’t think anyone who marches with White Supremacy groups is a good person


----------



## Correll (Feb 1, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t think anyone who marches with White Supremacy groups is a good person




That is your assumption. I would be and have been happy to discuss it.

BUT, the point is, you did not say that. You did not say, that you think that the President was wrong, and explain yourself.


You lied about what he said, and convinced the US population of your lie.


You are all cock sucking liars.


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t think anyone who marches with White Supremacy groups is a good person





What about who murdered MLK????










						Son of Dr. King Asserts L.B.J. Role in Plot (Published 1997)
					

Dexter Scott King, in television interview, says he believes that Pres Lyndon B Johnson must have been part of military and governmental conspiracy to kill his father, Rev Dr Martin Luther King Jr (M)




					www.nytimes.com
				





Three months ago, Dexter Scott King declared that he and his family believed that James Earl Ray was not guilty of the murder of his father, the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Tonight, in a televised interview, Mr. King asserted that President Lyndon B. Johnson must have been part of a military and governmental conspiracy to kill Dr. King.







Who loves RACIST LBJ????

Low IQ Joe does

and also the Cowardly Closeted Compromised Communist Kenyan Cocksucker in Chief, complete with his "good person" friend fag black bigot left wing hate hoaxer Jussie Smollett....













*THREE GAY MEN - WHY IS BARACK TOO COWARDLY TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET?????????*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> What about who murdered MLK????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LBJ helped fulfill Dr Kings dream

Did more for Civil Rights than any President since Lincoln


----------



## Correll (Feb 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> LBJ helped fulfill Dr Kings dream
> 
> Did more for Civil Rights than any President since Lincoln




Remember when you said that WEB DUBOIS, and the NAACP failed before MLK, in order to inflate MLK importance, and I proved that you were wrong, and you just let it drop and didn't admit anything?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2022)

Correll said:


> Remember when you said that WEB DUBOIS, and the NAACP failed before MLK, in order to inflate MLK importance, and I proved that you were wrong, and you just let it drop and didn't admit anything?


Failed?
They failed to the point that black soldiers came back from WWII to find Jim Crow was stronger than ever and they were still sent to the back of the bus

WEB Dubois worked with the system he was given and blacks went nowhere. 
Dr King changed the system


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Failed?
> They failed to the point that black soldiers came back from WWII to find Jim Crow was stronger than ever and they were still sent to the back of the bus
> 
> WEB Dubois worked with the system he was given and blacks went nowhere.
> Dr King changed the system




Yes, you said that lynchings rose, and I proved that they faded to nearly nothing BEFORE mlk.


And you just ignored that. Because you are a stonewalling troll.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes, you said that lynchings rose, and I proved that they faded to nearly nothing BEFORE mlk.
> 
> 
> And you just ignored that. Because you are a stonewalling troll.


Tell it to Emmitt Till, Medgar Evers, the Mississippi Burning activists, MLK and numerous others who rocked the boat

Being an activist or flaunting Jim Crow was a death sentence


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 10, 2022)

I don’t know about the title of this old thread. Dr. King helped this country redeem itself to a large degree. But I don’t know that he “saved” it.

My own estimation is that his doctrine of non-violence in protesting racism helped open a LOT of eyes to the injustice of his days. He was also a highly skilled orator.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Tell it to Emmitt Till, Medgar Evers, the Mississippi Burning activists, MLK and numerous others who rocked the boat
> 
> Being an activist or flaunting Jim Crow was a death sentence



lol!!! COWARD.

You claimed that it ROSE, after W.E.B. took his lower confrontation approach, until MLK came along and finally defeated the racist, 


and I proved that your claim was wrong. The heyday of lynchings were over before MLK was even BORN. You are giving him credit for shit other men did.


----------

